# 31, CD5 Need a buddy



## clandara

Hey everyone....I am on CD5 and am 31 years old. My DH and I have been TTC #1 for almost 5 months. I am wondering if there is anyone that is looking to have a buddy? Let's do this together!


----------



## lysh

Hi Clandara! I am not sure if you want someone in the same cycle time-line as you are, but I am looking for a buddy. I am currently 8dpo, 33 years old, and ttc #1! 

Love your avatar image by the way, I have a hummingbird feeder on my back porch that I am in love with. I sit at the table and watch humming birds coming and going constantly!


----------



## clandara

Good Morning Lysh! I think that would be great to be buddies. How long have you been TTC?
Thank you for the comment on my avatar! I just love birds. That is so nice that you are able to see hummingbirds so often.


----------



## lysh

We just started ttc. We have been planning for a while though...we were going to start earlier but there was a lot going on, so we decided to wait for summer! 

So right now I am just waiting to see what happens! I keep getting mild cramps which is annoying because you never know if it is AF or not!!!

This waiting part is really hard!


----------



## clandara

I know what you mean. I almost thought I might I have been successful this last month. I normally have a 26 day cycle and am so on time I can pin point the day. This month though I was 5 days late. Talk about stressful...I took two hpt...both negative. Then later that day AF did come. My fingers are crossed for you.
Are you taking any vitamins?


----------



## lysh

That is cruel to have it 5 days late and then AF comes! Sorry you had to deal with that!

I am taking prenatal vitamins...Natures Bounty. That is all though...how about you?

Usually my cycles were 24-25 days in length. It will be interesting to see how the prometrium (200mg of progesterone supplement) will affect it!


----------



## lysh

alspals responded to a post I had looking for a buddy so I invited her to join us here. I figure the more the merrier! 

So today I am 10dpo and no AF yet. So even if I do not get a BFP, as least the progesterone supplements are doing their job and my luteal phase is getting longer.

How are you doing today?? Now, you are at the beginning of your cycle so you are probably waiting for ovulation.....I decided that when ttc it really is about a lot of waiting! lol


----------



## clandara

Yes, Patience Patience, Patience, lol. I had not heard of Prometrium before. I have been taking folic acid since hmmm....oh boy, last oct and a B50 complex as well. I will look at some other vitamins today. I sure hope that AF is not on the horizon for you. Wouldn't that be so exciting! 
Yes the more the merrier! Alspals is more then welcome as is anyone :).
Hope you are having a fantastic start to your day!


----------



## lysh

The prometrium is prescribed by my doctor. It has 200mgs of progesterone. Apparently, because my luteal phase is so short, I have lower levels of progesterone in my body which is needed to carry a baby, so this supplements that hormone in case I am lucky enough to get a BFP. 

I am about to run out to get books to read to keep by mind busy. Irene is heading our way as a tropical storm (a tropical storm in NY- crazy!) so in case we loose power for days I will need something to keep my mind busy!!!

So if I disappear for a while starting tomorrow it is because I have lost power. If too many of us loose power it could be quite a few days before we get it back.


----------



## Woolls2110

Hi There, found you in this thread now. 
Im not really going with the flow, lol. I am desperate to be pregnant again but dont think my OH is quite so enthusiastic about it as I am. He doesnt know I am using a cfbm yet but im guessing he will find out when I go on holiday with him on Wednesday as I will be poas for the duration. 
You never know I might get a holiday baby x


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies, thanks for letting me join!! My AF just ended yesterday so we are starting today. I keep reading different things about sex everyday vs every other day. Any thoughts? My DH doesn't have any sperm issues as far as we know!


----------



## lysh

woolls- I am sending baby dust your way....that would be nice to have a holiday baby! 

alspals- I wish I had good advice, but honestly, I have heard different opinions too. Personally, if I did not conceive this time around, for the next cycle we will try every other day leading up to ovulation and then everyday around ovulation (day before, day of, and day after). That is if we have the energy!!! lol


----------



## alspals13

Yeah, I've heard all of the above too....my guess is it doesn't really matter and it's all luck anyways! What is frustarting to me is I can't figure out when I am going to ovulate because I went off the pill and got pregnant right away. Then after my m/c it took 32 days to get AF, so I don't know if that's normal or long (I assume not short). So, I don;t know when I am going to ovulate and I don't want to track because that will make me crazy I think! Any ideas or thoughts?


----------



## lysh

It took me a while after birth control to have any normalcy to my cycle, so I feel your pain. Maybe pay close attention to your body symptoms? My ovulation symptoms vary month to month, but the one thing that stays the same is **Okay TMI coming up*** the amount of vaginal mucus. Typically, when a body is preparing to ovulate we get a decent amount of clear mucus that resembles egg-whites. I really notice it the day before ovulation. You can try to look for that sign. If all else fails, if you did not want to track daily through BBT, maybe try an ovulation predictor kit. I get cheaper ones off of amazon. Some people like them, others hate them. I find they work just fine for me.

But I suggest that you start by looking for that sticky, egg-like mucus. When you notice it, make sure you are 'getting it on'! lol


----------



## alspals13

Hahaha thanks! That's great advice. I am going to just pay attention to my body and get it on everyday or every other day and cross mine and dh toes fingers and etc. How r u feeling? When is your test date?


----------



## lysh

I am feeling okay today....less prominent cramps, but still there a little bit. My test date is going to be August 31st if I do not get AF. By then it will be 14 dpo. It is hard not to want to start testing today!


----------



## alspals13

The waiting is the hardest part for sure but just remember...you can totally do it!! It's worth the wait and it's only 4 days. :)


----------



## clandara

Welcome Woolls and alspals....Hope you are both well!
Lysh - Please be safe with that weather approaching!

I too was on bc for several years but stopped it Nov 26 of last year. Not sure what the repercussions will be. I like to think that I am quite in tune with my body, knowing when I ovulate, etc... but we are still TTC #1.

Lysh - it really is a difficult thing for me to not give in to the test. I get so disappointed when I see a BFN come up. You can do it though! Alspals right.....only 4 days :)


----------



## alspals13

Waiting to test is so excruciating, but so worth it. I find it so disappointing to get the BFN that it is just worth it to wait. Also, for me on my last cycle, I got a faint BFP then the day after a BFN so I learned my lesson....never want to know about a chemical ever again! How you all holding up?


----------



## lysh

I am doing okay....it looks like Irene went through with minimal damage...lots of flooding in our area, but our little home is okay! We were lucky enough not to loose power. Now as far as babies....well, I am still not sure if AF is coming or not. I had a little bit of bleeding this morning and I do feel period-like cramps. I have a feeling AF is coming. :nope:

I agree with you Alspals, I am afraid to test too early, see a BFP and then have it disappear or get AF. I would rather wait then go through that emotional disappointment.


----------



## alspals13

I completely agree with going through the disappointment without knowing of a chemical or anything. Well hopefully it is implantation bleeding, but if not, there is always hope for next month!! Know anything yet?
Glad you got through Irene ok!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi Ladies, Do you mind if I join you? I'm nearly 25, Hubby is 27, We have been activly trying since early Feb following coming off BC in November. Im on second cycle of CBFM and Temping, Hoping this is our month :flower: xx


----------



## lysh

Clandara and Woolls....how are you doing?

Mrs. B- welcome! Where are you in your cycle right now?

Alspals....I pretty much know I am getting AF. I am still spotting (which is normal for me a few days before getting AF), but the big indicator is my bbt temp dropped today. So I am pretty much out for the month and tomorrow will most likely be CD1 for me!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oooh, I knew there was something else I was going to put! I'm on CD 8 today, where is everyone else at?

The this I am finding strange atm is that last month af took me by suprise and left me with a 24 day cycle with what looked like no ovulation. This month, my CBFM picked up a high on cd 6 7 and 8 so I will see what happens over the next few day but certainly wasnt expecting those two bars to show up on CD6! x


----------



## clandara

Welcome Mrs. B! It looks like you and I are running almost the same CD's I am CD9 today.
I am doing alright this morning. Feeling tired, but then it is a monday. How is everyone doing today?
Lysh - I'm so sorry about a possible AF. On a positive note...you willl have a fresh month now to begin at. Did you end up picking up some books the other day?


----------



## Woolls2110

Afternoon all, cd9 here and still on low on the cbfm but getting lots of dtd though. I am off on holiday on Wednesday morning so hope I ovulate while there and get my holiday baby lol x


----------



## clandara

Woolls - Sending you lots of baby dust! We are both at CD9. I hope that my DH and I are successful this month too. :) Are you going away for the holiday?


----------



## lysh

Yes Clandara, I did get books! I read a book yesterday, it also helped ease my worry about the storm! Thankfully Irene did not hit us as hard as was anticipated....just a lot of flooding and winds. All the trees surrounding our house, however, stayed intact!

Mrs. B- I hope this is your month too!! 

Woolls- still crossing my fingers for your holiday baby!!!

I am actually doing okay with the fact that AF is pretty much here. This will only be our 2nd month trying, so I cannot get too crazy yet!


----------



## Mrs.B.

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## Woolls2110

clandara said:


> Woolls - Sending you lots of baby dust! We are both at CD9. I hope that my DH and I are successful this month too. :) Are you going away for the holiday?

Hiya, thanks, you too! Hope we both get one and be on the same journey together. 
We are going on holiday to Fuertuventura for a week, I cannot wait until im lying on a beach and in the pool. :happydance:


----------



## Woolls2110

lysh said:


> Woolls- still crossing my fingers for your holiday baby!!!

Thanks Lysh, me too. Hubby seems on board so fingers crossed.


----------



## bubbamaking

Hey ladies ill join in I'm cd6 today had a chemical last month so hoping to hold out on the testing till af is actually due good luck all xx


----------



## nativetexan

Hi all. Mind if I join in? I'm 30 (31 in a couple of weeks) and on CD 4. I had a chemical preg last cycle, but ready to try again.


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies! I'd like to join if you don't mind I'm cycle day 8, I was in a group of ttc buddies, but 4 of the 5 of them got their bfp's in the last week. Soooooo it was getting a little boring talking to myself. :rofl: I'm 27 & Dh is 33, we are TTC#2 and have been on and off for over a year. We've had one chemical. After we had the chemical I stopped temping and using ov sticks, because my cycles were the same but I think that chemical messed them up because I started temping again and in June I ov'd on cd 22 and July on cd 16. And before when I charted all the time it was always cd 18or19, soooooo this month I'm temping and using opks. :) I'm hoping this is my month (like you ladies) but if it doesn't happen in the next cycle I will prob take a few months off, I don not want to be very pregnant in the dead of summer in South Florida. :rofl:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Snowangel I had a thread with a buddy for last cycle and she got her :bfp: last week too x


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies, sorry I have been MIA...paranoid to check the blog at work! Sending babydust to everyone!!
Lysh-day 1 is always a good start too!!! brings new hope!

I am on CD 6 today and we are going for every day right now, that may eventually turn into every other day once in awhile, but since we are not tracking, we are both being paranoid!! 
Hopefully we all see BFP soon!!


----------



## clandara

Welcome Snowangel, nativetexan, and bubbamaking!

Woolls - I hope you have a wonderfully relaxing vacation!

DH and I are going to try everyday again for the next little while as I am approaching ovulation. I have been considering testing bbt perhaps in the next month, but I am not too sure I want to start that. I feel I am in tune with my body and understand the signs of ovulation, but on the other hand I have been unsuccessful so far.

Any thoughts on it from anyone here?


----------



## lysh

Hello snowangel, nativetexan, and bubbamaking!

woolls...Glad OH is on board!

alspals- Have fun baby-making! 

Clandara- I have been tracking my bbt. I am not always perfect with it as you are supposed to take your temp the same time everyday. It can be annoying, but I have learned quite a lot. On the other hand though, I have very short cycles and it was hard for me to always pinpoint ovulation. If you feel it might help, you can always give it a shot for a few months and see if you learn anything from it. If it shows what you already know, then you are good to go!

Well, I am officially back onto CD1 today. I am also starting a new school year in a position I am not thrilled to have, so I am hoping the stress of what I will be facing this year is not going to hinder conception.


----------



## nativetexan

I started temping several months ago. It's no fun and sometimes I miss a day, but I discovered that I O on CD 16-17 every cycle. My other signs are not always consistent like the temp is.


----------



## alspals13

Good luck to everyone and sticky baby dust all around :). A part of me wants to temp too but I think it will drive me crazy. Not like I'm not already! If a bfn this cycle then I will prob temp. Anyone use opk?? My friend keeps trying to give them to me to use. Any advice?


----------



## lysh

I do use an opk and compare it to my bbt. When some women chart their bbt, it is really apparent when ovulation occurs etc. For me, not so much, so I purchased opk off of amazon. I get the cheap sticks and frankly, they work fine for me. At least with opk, I get confirmation that ovulation is about to occur.


----------



## alspals13

Good point...it would be nice to know when ovulation happened so we can slow down a bit!


----------



## lysh

Alspals...yeah, it helps me feel less stressed and at least I know we are having sex around ovulation time. Otherwise it can be too exhausting! lol

I feel it takes some pressure off too. I have that mentality of...well I am doing everything I can to help the process, now it is up to nature rather than worrying if I timed everything correctly.


----------



## alspals13

I think I'm going to do it. My friend is giving me some of her ovulation strips....how do i do it?? certain time of the day or something? I'm clueless!


----------



## snowangel187

Ovulation tests they say to do in the afternoon.. I never knew this and assumed it was first thing in the morning like preg test, I did get positives testing then, but not everybody does. 
On the other hand some people need to test at 10am and 6pm because their surge isn't very long so once a day isn't enough.. I would suggest temping and use your opks once a day if you don't get a positive opk this month but temping confirms ovulation you'll know next cycle to use 2 opks a day. In the meantime I'd :sex: every other day. To be sure you've covered your days..


----------



## snowangel187

clandara said:


> Welcome Snowangel, nativetexan, and bubbamaking!
> 
> Woolls - I hope you have a wonderfully relaxing vacation!
> 
> DH and I are going to try everyday again for the next little while as I am approaching ovulation. I have been considering testing bbt perhaps in the next month, but I am not too sure I want to start that. I feel I am in tune with my body and understand the signs of ovulation, but on the other hand I have been unsuccessful so far.
> 
> Any thoughts on it from anyone here?

My opiniion is to temp, BECAUSE.... lol You may feel like you know when ovulation occurs but temping can confirm it actually did occur. For example. When I first started temping and using opks I got my positive opk on CD 16 and assumed thats when ov happened and I was all set, well turns out I ovulated on CD19. And I might add you can have all the signs EWCM, cramping, etc and the smallest thing can delay ovulation.. So it's best to know you've ovulated and temping confirms that. I don't temp all cycle anymore, because my cycles seemed to be pretty regular, so you do have to temp 6 days before ovulation and then need 3 days after ovulation so that it can be confirmed by fertilityfriend.com or whatever and then I stop temping. Sometimes I will temp near the end of my cycle when AF is due and if you see the temp drop below your coverline you're pretty much guaranteed AF will show within a day or two. 

I had "ov cramps" last cycle on days 12 & 13 but ov didn't actually happen til cd16, I was reading that sometimes what people think is the egg releasing is the follicle growing and preparing to release the egg,, so maybe you're off by a couple days and not realizing.. 

On another note, :sex: every other day is probably the best way to try and increase your chances, drink plenty of water and eat healthy.. I would also like to add that when DH & I were talking about TTC bam we were pregnant before really even trying for DD, great right.. Well...... we have been ttc #2 on and off for over a year and still nothing.. Each month there is only like a 20% chance of it happening and thats if the wind is blowing just right.. :haha:

Good luck ladies.. Lets hope this is our month!!


----------



## alspals13

Thanks everyone! We are BD'ing every day this cycle to cover our bases anyways, but I am just curious to try OPK and my friend has a ton that she wants to get rid of (she just got her BFP last weekend). So I figured why not!


----------



## clandara

How is everyone doing today? 

I think if I dont get a BFP this month I will look into temping.


----------



## bubbamaking

I also temp and use opks I lovit carnt wait to start poas xx


----------



## alspals13

Clandara... I agree that if no BFP this month then I am off to temp!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I temp but it always seem erratic to me! But I will persevere x


----------



## lysh

Candara- Doing well...can't wait for AF to be over now so we can start ttc again!

My goal with bbt this month is to take it at the same time. I know that is key, but I tend to be within an hour range depending on the day. 

So back to work for me tomorrow! Hopefully the stress of going back to work will not throw off my cycle this month. I potentially have a tough year ahead of me, so we shall see!

Hope everyone is having a good Wednesday!


----------



## lysh

I also started a gratitude thread. If anyone wants to join in the link is here:
https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/721853-gratitude-journal-lets-do-together.html
I was told today that I should write a gratitude list everyday, so I thought about it and decided it might be helpful for all of us to do that since ttc can be stressful in and of itself. So this thread is pretty much dedicated to taking a little bit of time everyday to write a few things you are grateful for. Hope to see some of you there too!


----------



## snowangel187

Cd 10 used an opk but obviously not positive :haha: I did have some cramping earlier and I think my cm is starting to transition into ewcm sooooo we will probably start to :sex: every other day if dh cooperates. :haha: he's been a little moody! :rofl:


----------



## clandara

Thank you snowangel, lysh and alspals! Hope you are having a wonderful day today. I am feeling so much better. I think i was way too overtired yesterday!
Lysh - I hope that your day today is not too stressful. I will definitely check out your gratitude thread....great idea!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I hope you ladies don't mind if I join you too. I think I'm on cd11, which I believe puts me in line with a couple of you, I'm not entirely sure though because my last "AF" was just some spotting, mostly brown but I got a bunch of BFNs, so we decided to keep ttc since I'm not doing anything I can't do when preggo. I don't really think I'm pregnant but everything has been so weird lately.

I'm 27 as is DH, we have a 1 y.o. son and have been trying for #2 since April/May. I started temping nearing the end of last cycle and my temps seem a bit erratic too, but I think I will stick with it for a bit. I can't do opks because I have ovarian cysts and they mess with the results.


----------



## lysh

Welcome lilfooshfoosh!

Clandara- Glad you are doing well! I know how those overtired moments go! Thanks for checking out the gratitude list, it is nice having a buddy there too!!!! It helped keep me motivated to think of what I was grateful for today.

Good luck Snowangel...have fun making those babies! (Even if dh is a little moody! lol) 

How is everyone else doing??


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies!! I caved today and did an opk...came back neg....do they work all the time or should i not rely on it?


----------



## lysh

alspals...I am not sure if they have not worked for others. For me, they have always worked. What day of the cycle are you? Ovulation can be finicky. I usually start testing by CD10 because my ovulation days tend to change (sometimes early, sometimes late). Some months an LH surge is indicated on CD10 and other months on CD 13.

I saw on some threads that some women have to test twice a day. After an LH surge, ovulation can occur anywhere from 12-36 hours after. Typically it is 24 hours, but I guess for some women it is sooner or longer. I am sure this is all an estimate anyways since our bodies don't necessarily work by the hour.


----------



## alspals13

Thanks!! I am on CD 9 today so hopefully in the next week I will see a surge, but if not then maybe I missed it!??! Will keep trying


----------



## lysh

If you ovulated early maybe you missed it, but chances are you have not ovulated yet. Also keep in mind the signs from your body that indicate ovulation. I look at signs, bbt, and the opk stick. I can usually tell when an LH surge is about to happen now (took a few months of paying attention, but I got it now!)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Oh ladies!! I was so worried that I wasn't going to ovulate because last month I didn't notice any real changes in my CM and then I had a really weird/light/spotty period, so of course I was getting all paranoid... but now I am so overly proud of myself! FF just put cross-hairs up on my chart! Yay :dance: I just started charting about the middle of last cycle because of lack of change in CM and my bbt was all over the place and pretty low. I had no idea I ov'd this early! I wonder if they are wrong? I guess I will just have to see how the rest of this cycle unfolds. I am unreasonably excited about this. :rofl:

Alspals, I wouldn't worry about 1 negative opk, you have to do a lot of them which is why the ones you can get in stores are silly with only giving you packs of 5-7! ICs usually have packs of 25 or more! Lysh is right, what about the rest of your ov indicators? It's 9, do you know what your CM is doing? Haha, I hope I'm not the only one that gets that reference.... :blush:

How is everyone doing today? 

Where is everyone, I don't need exact locations but country or at least time zone would be awesome. I'm EST so -5 GMT.


----------



## clandara

Welcome Lilfoosh!

I am also from Canada! :) 

Today is the day my chart says i should be ovulating. DH and I have been busy ;) I hope it works this month for us.
I had another great sleep last night and am looking forward to the long weekend.

I have been documenting this cycle in a fertility journal...it is kind of interesting. There is a section that I am working on right now that asks you to speak to your mom about her experience with TTC as there may be some similarities. 

I will keep you posted on things as I work through the book!

Don't forget to check out Lysh's gratitude journal! I was suprised with myself yesterday as I had to really think about the positives in my life (I know there are many....but I guess I looked past those positives). We do tend to get wrapped up in our focus of TTC. Today though....it came a bit easier. Follow the link. https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-groups/721853-gratitude-journal-lets-do-together.html


----------



## alspals13

I love the idea of the gratitude journal!!

Clandara- So exciting!! Your TWW is around the corner!!

Thanks all for the advice on the opk....I am doing it once a day when I get home from work so I am hoping in the next week-10days I get a positive opk. I am listening to my body pretty well I think, but still learning! I am pretty sure I am starting to get more cm :) We are just getting busy every day or at least 6 times a week!!!

I'm in Chicago area....sooooo hot today!!!


----------



## snowangel187

Ladies I wanted to mention there are ways to increase you fertile cm or ewcm not all women get it and myself I've noticed if I don't drink enough water then I don't get much ewcm. So increase ur fluid intake. Cut back or cut out caffeine. Some woman take cough syrup to increase ewcm. 

Cd 12 here opk is not positive which I expected I feel a little action starting up so hopefully it'll be by cd 16. My temp was weird today too. :shrug: oh well hopefully I get some bd'ing in today anyways. :rofl:


----------



## snowangel187

Oh and I'm in Florida waiting to see if Tropical Storm Katia turns into a Hurricane and heads my way. :shrug: it's about 80* today. Don't laugh but I'm freezing. :rofl:


----------



## alspals13

We r at 104 heat under today!! I have been drinking so much water!!! I heard lemon water!!


----------



## clandara

Mmmmmm, I love lemon water! It is cool here today. I guess in Farenheit it is sitting around 70. So nice though because we had an unusually hot summer.


----------



## snowangel187

Do you guys have any baby name ideas yet?


----------



## alspals13

My DH and I have been throwing around some names, but nothing solid yet....u guys?

I am going to start with the lemon water!! What an easy way to promote fertility :)


----------



## snowangel187

We had a couple girls names and a couple boys names, one of the boys names we had picked out was Ethan Gabriel, but I now have a couple friends with babies named Ethan and it's pretty high on the popular names list. So we've crossed that off.. I still love the name tho. :( The boys name that we have picked out is probably what we'll go with since we've had it picked since we were pregnant with dd.. --But that I'm not sharing. :haha:

We had a girls name picked out then dh decided he didn't care for it. :shrug: So we're still throwing girls names out.. I want the first name to end in 'A' whatever it ends up being so that kind of narrows it down for us.. 

I like unique names and dh doesn't care for them.. And his ideas are really stupid. :rofl:


----------



## lysh

lilfoosh....I get excited about seeing how the temps go too each month! It is interesting to see how they shift with your body. Sometimes my temps do not make sense, but other months they do...so who knows!

Clandara- That book sounds interesting! Would love to hear more as you work through it. 

alspals....6 days a week! Wow! Good for you! lol

Snowangel...We do not have baby names picked out yet. We talk about names here and there, but we have not really settled on anything.

By the way, I live in New York so I am EST. :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

We have a long list of girls names because we had a boy last time, it's the boys names that we have to start thinking about.... Which I'm not looking forward to; we settled on Jacob for our son because it was the only name that we both really liked and I was disappointed that it was top of the most popular list but in the end we used it anyway.

I threw out tons of names and DH just shot them down, occasionally coming out with a jewel like Gary (sorry if that's on someone's list, I just don't find it appealing at all).

One of the girls names I like is Charlotte, we would call her Charlie, but one of DH's friends used it for their little girl. I guess we could still use it because he don't ever really see or talk to them but we will see....


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Oh, and I almost had a happy/upset moment earlier when I went on FB and one of my friends' status was "I'm 13 weeks and craving skittles. " I know for a fact that she doesn't want to have kids for another 2 years at least, though her DH is slowly whittling her down (she started at 5 years). Anyway, I was getting flushed and trying to come to terms with it when I realized that couldn't be right...we saw them 2 weeks ago and she was drinking like a fish, and she is a nurse so she really wouldn't do that if preggo. Turns out it was some sort of cancer awareness thing. Whew, what a relief. That sounds horrible, but I think you all know what I mean!


----------



## lysh

So as a reminder (I swear, I have short term memory!) where is everyone in their cycle? If my cycle is normal I still have a week-10 days until I ovulate. What do you think is harder....waiting to ovulate or the tww?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I'm on cd12, 3dpo. TWW is harder I think, it's the more emotional of the two.


----------



## snowangel187

I'm cd12. Should ov within the week.. Really hoping I get the BFP. My due date would be my bday! :) 

So thought I'd share something funny that happened tonight. I was coming out of a store and I held the door for a pretty cute guy. :haha: So he's like "thank you sweetheart" thinking to myself, yea I still got it.... I get in the car only to realize my shirt right between my boobs had come unbuttoned... :rofl: :rofl: Eh well such is life.. lol


----------



## alspals13

SnowAngel....great story for a Friday night!! But I;m sure you've still got it!!

I am CD 10 today, have no idea when I O, but my last cycle (right after m/c) was 32 days so I'm thinking thats long and I'm probably more like 29/30 days. I am trying to hold out until 9/23 to test if I don't have my AF by then...you guys?


----------



## snowangel187

I'm testing Sept 18th My sisters bday. :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi ladies, I'm day 13 today. Ff has just put dotted crosshairs on my chart for day 9 as that when my temps been up since but because cbfm is still reading high it doesn't like it! 

I have names picked out too, both first and middle, got 3 boys names and only one girls xx


----------



## lysh

Snowangel...that is a funny story! I like that. 

lilfoosh...I agree, it is probably harder during the tww. I think I am just impatient with both.

alspals...If my cycle follows its normal trend, I plan on testing the 23rd too!! I have short cycles, so even though I am behind you on CD, I typically have a 24-25 day cycle. 

Mrs. B- my chart has been very erratic this month. Do you like the cbfm?

So I am on CD5...time is going quicker than I realized! So that means I will get an lh surge in about 5-8 days. I guess tomorrow my oh and I should start the trying part! lol This month I want to try the every other day thing for most of the cycle except right around ovulation (then switch to everyday...day before, day of, day after).

Good luck to those of you currently trying...I hope for some of you an egg is being fertilized right now!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lysh - Yes I do like it but unfortunatly it hasnt shown me anything to date, Ive had lows and highs but no peaks, I would love to see a peak! x


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

That is funny Snowangel.

Our anniversary is on the 19th, but AF isn't due until the 22nd, I was thinking of testing on the 19th anyway if I have some good symptoms. If I don't I will just wait it out.

My cross hairs are gone :cry: I'm not really upset but a little disappointed... My CP is still SHOW, I still have EWCM, my temps are up and down and now FF can't decide. Poop. At least I had a great day yesterday, even if the reason turned out to be bogus. Oh well, more :sex: for us, not that oving would have stopped us anyway!

Are any of you taking vitex/chaste berry/agnus castus?


----------



## lysh

What is cross hairs exactly?

I am not taking any of that stuff lilfoosh. Is it supposed to help?

Mrs. B- I never really have a high peak myself. I have a small jump and then a slow climb up during my luteal phase. I tend to range in the low to mid 97s during the first half of my cycle, then around ovulation I might jump to the high 97s and then a slow climb to around the low 98s during my luteal phase. The biggest drop is when I get AF. Figures that would be easy to pinpoint.


----------



## alspals13

I feel like this cycle is going so slow!! Anyone else? We have been bd every night so far and enjoying it so hopefully we can keep it uP!! Anyone have good tips on relaxing?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Lysh, cross hairs are the vertical and horizontal red lines that FF puts on your chart when it thinks it's detected ovulation. It tells you what day you supposedly ovulated and your coverline temp.

Vitex, agnus castus and chaste berry are actually all the same thing and it's an herb that is supposed to help balance out your progesterone and estrogen. It isn't a hormone and isn't supposed to have side effects. It stimulates your pituitary gland to produce more progesterone and in turn can maintain proper estrogen levels as well. I started taking some this month and I'm not sure if some of the strangeness that I am feeling is because of it or the fact that I didn't get a proper period or that I am ovulating or something completely different! I was just wondering if anyone else had any experience with it. The "strangeness" is nothing bad, it's just not my usual stuff is all.

Als, sometimes I feel like it is going slow but other times it feels like it is flying! I guess when I am focused on something else (like the friends we have visiting tomorrow) it feels faster, but when I feel nauseous or start thinking about ttc it feels like forever.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Feel so low today :cry: feel I could quite easily just burst into tears! 
I popped out for about 10 minutedd jusy to pick up some paint charts and I swear I seen a pregnant woman a minute!! Seemed to bug me today :blush:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

That must mean your hormones are active! Maybe you will get your peak!! That would be exciting. :hugs: Everyone has bad days, but I'm sure you have some really, *really* good ones coming up soon.


----------



## clandara

Mrs. B - I know what you mean. Even the radio hosts I was listening to this week were talking about pregnancies. Can't seem to catch a break at times.

As for picking our baby names. We talk about it but my DH and I have very differnet ideas for girls names, lol. We have agreed on a boys name though. I had a different girls name picked but my best friend of 25 years gave it to her baby girl this last dec. It didnt sit well with me at first but now I have moved on. I was fortunate to be a part of her labour and delivery and it was an absolutely amazing experience.

So I have started the TWW - grrrrrrrrr! LOL This is the longest time for me. I find it longer then waiting to ovulate.

Anyways - How is everyone here today?


----------



## EddieChatwin

lysh and alspals! Hope you are having a wonderful day today. I am feeling so much better. I think i was way too overtired yesterday!
Lysh - I hope that your day today is not too stressful. I will definitely check out your gratitude thread....great idea!


----------



## lysh

alspals....as far as relaxing techniques, I pretty much read to keep my mind busy. Another thing I do when feeling stressed is I shut my eyes and concentrate on taking easy, slow breaths. I call that my 'mini-meditation'.

lilfoosh...thanks for the information. I do not use FF yet. I was thinking about it though to see what the site would calculate as far as ovulation etc.

Mrs. B- Sorry you are feeling so low today!!! There seems to be easier days and harder days. *hugs*

Clandara- I am doing okay, I have been so busy with work starting that it is helping to keep my mind from completely obsessing with ttc!!!! How are you doing?

EddieChatwin- Were you wanting to say something? What you posted was copied from someone else's post....not sure what you were intending.


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies! Happy Saturday :) Hope all is doing well....spending time with my friends and family this weekend to ensure an enjoyable weekend not thinking about TTC, but of course enjoying BD'ing!!


----------



## lysh

Have fun alspals!!!!


----------



## snowangel187

Sooooo 4 years ago this week I went to the hospitalto see my best friend and her new baby I wanted a baby sooo bad. A week later I got my bfp!!! Tonight I went to the hospital to see a friend that just had a baby....... I'm really hoping that it's a sign that in the next couple weeks I get my bfp!!!! Wouldn't that be soooo awesome!!! The baby was sooo super cute but was being monitored in nicu soo I wasn't able to hold him and get my tiny baby fix. BUT soon!! 

Feeling a little crampy tonight might do another opk just because but def bd'ing tonight. ;)


----------



## lysh

snowangel...have fun tonight!!! :happydance: I wish you some productive, baby-making!!!!

So many people I know are pregnant around me right now.....I keep hoping some of their baby dust will rub off on me!


----------



## lysh

I just signed up for Fertility Friend! I wish I knew about this site months ago!! I just inputted my data for last month and this current cycle. It helps take the guess work out of calculating information myself. Love it! :happydance: If anyone else here is doing bbt and is not a member of FF, I recommend this site! Right now I have 30 free days, not sure the cost yet, but if I do not get a BFP I might invest in a paying membership (and I usually hate paying for memberships like this).


----------



## clandara

I am going to check out FF too, although I am not temping yet, but I think I might start in the next cycle. This might sound like a silly question....but when checking your temp, do you need a special thermometer or just a regular one you find at any pharmacy for purchase?
I am doing okay this morning. How is everyone else doing?
I agree with Lysh - what are you asking EddieChatwin?


----------



## lysh

Clandara- Fertility Friend also has tons of great resources they mail you on how to chart etc. I have not read them over yet since I literally just signed up this morning, but I already had a lesson e-mailed to me and a PDF file. 

I purchased a bbt thermometer from CVS (found in the pregnancy tests etc.). It measures your temp. to the hundredth degree. I typically just round to the tenth anyways, but I figure it is still a little more exact. So if I have a 97.42 I keep it at 97.4, but if I have a 97.48 I round it to 97.5. Not sure if that is correct/incorrect but logically it made sense to me.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lysh, I use FF too and I ended up paying for the membership :) Keep your temps at 2 decimal places, no rounding for it to chart properly xx


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

You only need to pay for the VIP stuff, there are regular features you get for free. I am currently debating what to do. These are the prices as they come up for me, the discount is for ordering the VIP pack before the trial runs out:



> $45 - 365 Days VIP Membership
> 62.5% Off. - Regular $120.
> $16.95 - 90 Days VIP Membership
> Time Limited Special Discount - 43.5% Off Regular $30.
> $10 - 30 Days VIP Membership
> Regular Package.


----------



## snowangel187

Like mrsB said no need to round. :flower: I'm using ff too I like it. Especially when dd actually allows me to temp. :rofl:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I am using a regular digi thermometer that does 1 decimal place, I figured I would try it with what I had for a cycle and if I don't get a discernible pattern I will buy a BBT.


----------



## lysh

Mrs. B- yeah, I am noticing with this website I can easily record to the hundredths place. The chart paper I used before did not have that, so it was annoying. 

Clandara- I looked at other posts from that Eddie person and I have the feeling that he/she is a prankster/lurker. It looks like this person just copied and pasted on other posts. Not sure the intention, just being a jerk I guess.

Thanks Lilfoosh for the prices. I guess the cost really is not that bad. I am sometimes bad with taking my temp the same day everyday and sometimes I take shortcuts. By using this, I have a feeling I will be on it more. Especially if I start paying! lol


----------



## snowangel187

I have yet to pay for ff. Cause every month I think it'll be my month :rofl: 

So dd has helped herself to a lovely breakfast.... Choc chip cookies :haha:


----------



## lysh

Snowangel...yeah, I can see that being a mental battle of "Should I pay?", or "Am I pregnant?" every month lol I think if I do not get a BFP this month I might just pay. I have 30 free days, so I will sign up if I get the dreaded AF again.

Cookies sounds like my kind of breakfast. lol


----------



## alspals13

Cookies sound like a great breakfast!! We are still going strong here on bd'ing every day, but no + opk yet, but I'm not worried yet :) I may jump on the bbt next month if no bfp this month!!
Sounds like a good morning for all around!! We r off to the zoo for a little while and then seeing Carrie Underwood tonight!! Anyone else doing anything fun?


----------



## lysh

Wow alspals...what a fun day! Carrie Underwood is great!

I am not doing anything as exciting as that! Yesterday we helped my mother-in-law with some yard work, then we were working on splitting wood for our fireplace (getting ready for winter!), and today I am cleaning. However, we are having some friends for a bbq later, so that will be nice. Tomorrow I need to get work done for school. Students start on Tuesday!


----------



## alspals13

BBQ will be fun I'm sure!! I'm a teacher too but going into our 3rd week already :)


----------



## lysh

Are you on a year round schedule? Yeah, I am hoping that the business of teaching will keep my mind off of ttc all the time! lol I hope your year is going well so far! I have a pretty interesting year ahead of me!!


----------



## alspals13

We aren't on year round just start early! Why is your year going to be interesting??


----------



## lysh

Another new position and I have a tough group to manage. 

Well I am absolutely stuffed from our bbq...I hope everyone else is having a good labor day weekend!

So now my mind is back onto ttc! lol I am now about a week till ovulation! yay


----------



## clandara

Woo Hoo Lysh! That is awesome!
I hope that everyone is having a great weekend. We are doing bbq tomorrow.

I am now at CD 15. I sure hope that I get to make a test in just less then two weeks.

I was reading in my book that along with making sure your doctor appointments are current....make an appointment also to see your dentist as TTC and gum disease or other problems with the mouth are two things that do not go hand in hand.

:)


----------



## snowangel187

Hey ladies! We :sex: this morning,,, and it's a good thing because the a/c went out today and you'll never guess NOBODY wants to work on the holiday weekend.. :rofl: Dh called an a/c company and they kind of walked him through it we think it is working now..... Hopefully.. :haha: So tomorrow is cd15 hopefully I'll get my positive opk in the next couple days.. I HATE waiting.. 

We're not doing much, maybe hit the beach tomorrow. And we are going to buy DD a big girl bed.. YAY! :)


----------



## alspals13

Glad to hear everyone is having a good weekend so far :) I am on cd 13 today and still going string with everyday bd'ing!!


----------



## lysh

Clandara, Snowangel, and alspals....good luck! You all are pretty much in the tww!!! Do any of you have test dates in mind yet?

I am still waiting to ovulation...on cd7 now. Waiting, waiting, and waiting....lol


----------



## clandara

Honestly....I have never chosen a date to test. Its more if AF is around the corner, my curiosity gets the better of me. I noticed a lot of posts where people choose a date. What would everyone suggest? One week past AF arrival if its missed? Maybe a few days before AF arrival? I am not sure I could wait a whole other week after the TWW. I am just too aware of the TWW.
Last month for this first time in my life that I recall, I was actually 5 days late so we had taken two tests both with a BFN. Maybe my body is preparing? LOL......one can only hope!


----------



## snowangel187

Most people start testing at 6-7dpo lol. I usually wait til af is due. But with dd my dh harassed me to test and I got my bfp a week before af was due!! But if u test and get a bfn don't accept it til af shows. I know somebody who never got a pos home test! 

So last month I ov'd cd 16 which is tomorrow. So we shall see no pos opk yet and I usually get it for two days before ov. :shrug: I'm basically doing opk & temping to confirm things but still :sex: on a "schedule" :haha:


----------



## snowangel187

Oh and assuming I ov soon I will be testing on my sisters bday Sept 18


----------



## Mrs.B.

I will test 10dpo this month, but its only as its my birthday, so I am hoping for the best present ever .. altholugh doubtful at the same time (dont want to get hopes up too high for another let down)

When is the best earliest time to test? I dont actually know this, or is it just the day of yout missed AF? Looks like I'm headed for another 24 day cycle (if my LP is 14 days) as I o'd on day 10. Maybe my body will settle at 24?! xx


----------



## lysh

I estimate my date of testing based on previous cycles. I am taking prometium to extend my LP, so my cycle went from 24 days to 25 last month. So it is hard to say exactly, but I plan for a 24 day cycle. Personally, I do not want to test too early and then have a chemical pregnancy. I would rather not know at that point and just get my AF. However, I cannot wait too long because I would go crazy. So I decided to test 14dpo. I have never had a lp that lasted 14 days, so if I made it to 14 dpo without AF, then either the prometrium is making my cycle long or there is a good chance I am pregnant. So I guess this is my long-winded way of saying, I plan on testing at 14dpo if I do not get AF first! lol


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

If you get an early BFP (not everyone does) it probably won't show up until 10 dpo. After the egg implants it takes a couple of days for the HCG to build up in your system; most people implant between dpo 6 & 12. Of course this also assumes you know when you ovulated.

I wait until AF is a couple of days late to test, although last month DH was sure I was preggo and asked me to do one early, it was negative, so I think this month he may hold off, but he was asking me this morning what CD I am on! :haha:

Lots of BBQing going on this weeked! We had friends over yesterday and had a blast. Today we are going to my parents' place for dinner because they just got back from a 2 week vacay.

I'm not sure about when I ovulated (if I have), I discarded a temp on FF and the cross hairs are officially gone- not just dotted anymore-, but I have had EWCM and SHOW CP for the last 4 or so days. So I think any time now I will if I haven't these last 2 days.

My DS has had a bit of a fever (because he is teething) the last few days which has been disrupting our sleep AND the temps have been all over the place. I think all of that is causing my temp to be all over the map. More waiting is in order I guess, to see how this plays out.

Mrs. B, a 24 day cycle would be pretty awesome, means you don't have to wait as long!


----------



## Mrs.B.

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Mrs. B, a 24 day cycle would be pretty awesome, means you don't have to wait as long!

I know :) Last month was 24 and each month prior the that was getting shorter and shorter but I figure it cant get much shorter :thumbup: happy for it to stay where it is :rofl: of course I'd be happier not to see it for 9 months :haha:


----------



## alspals13

Def better to have a short cycle than a long one!! I do not know how long my cycle is due to everything I've gone through since going off BC, but I pick Sept. 23 to test which is 32 days, which I think is long. So, if no AF by then, I'll test!! Knowing me though, I don't know if I'll be able to last that long, but with all of your support, theres a chance :)

Question, if I do ever get a + opk, how will i know which day i ovulate???

Happy no work monday everyone!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Do you temp alspals? (sorry if you have answered this before) 
Thats the only way I know I ovulated as my CBFM had been on high since day 6! x


----------



## alspals13

I don't temp....not quite there yet :) If no BFP this cycle then I will temp for sure. I suppose its just a guessing/waiting game at this point for me!

LilFooshfoosh- I try to wait as long as possible as well especially after last month was a chemical!! Def worth it emotionally to wait as long possible (You all may have to remind of that in a few weeks :))


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Als, when you get a +opk normally you ovulate within 24-48 hours. Some people just start bding everyday when they get one.


----------



## snowangel187

U do have to temp to confirm ov unless of course you are getting blood work done by dr. When u get a positive opk def bd everyday for at least 3 days. Ov usually occurs within 48hrs but ov can be delayed for several different reasons. Also some women who have pcos get false positives on opk's. 

My opk was pretty much positive today. Woohoo. :haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

snowangel187 said:


> My opk was pretty much positive today. Woohoo. :haha:

We know what you'll be up to for the next few days then :haha:


----------



## alspals13

Snowangel....yahoo!!!! happy bd'ing :)

Thanks everyone for the info on opk's. Should I be taking twice a day now during the fertile days or once is enough???


----------



## snowangel187

alspals13 said:


> Snowangel....yahoo!!!! happy bd'ing :)
> 
> Thanks everyone for the info on opk's. Should I be taking twice a day now during the fertile days or once is enough???

It's up to u. I always only tested once a day. But some women have a short surge so they miss it. Personally I would just do it once a day for the first cycle because after a while opks get expensive. Lol. As long as ur bd'ing pretty regular it won't matter if u see the surge or not. And if u miss the surge and get af then next cycle use two a day. :flower:


----------



## alspals13

Thanks for the advice :) much needed. I feel like I shoul just stop because we r bd'ing every or every other day anyways so what's it matter. But it gives me some sort of control ya know?


----------



## snowangel187

The reason people do all the temping and opk testing is to use opk to find out when ur about to ov and temping confirms u actually did ov. Once u temp for a few months "hopefully" u will have a pattern of fertile and ov days. And then u can cut down on bd'ing. :haha:


----------



## lysh

lilfoosh..glad you got to have a nice bbq too! I have been enjoying the leftovers today. Sorry your DS has a little fever...poor thing! Even though we cannot remember those teething days, I am sure it is so uncomfortable. 

Mrs. B- I have short cycles too. I wish my LP was not short as well, but I guess we can't always have everything! 

alspals- I think you are going to win the record for the most bd'ing. lol

snowangel- yay...I wish you fruitful baby-making!!!!!!!


----------



## alspals13

Hi all...what a great weekend it was to have BBQ for all of us all around! too bad it's over and here comes the cold weather (at least for me in chicago!). Do you guys think we are overdoing it with every day bd'ing?? We are planning on holding strong for another week and then slowing down as next monday is CD 21 for me. Can there be any bad from every day or just keep bd'ing as we want to?!?! :)

How is everyone else holding out? Anyone having a hard time being around good friends who are pregnant??


----------



## lysh

Oh and Alspals...I am with you about not testing too early. Emotionally I would not want to see a BFP and then have a chemical. We will definitely remind each other of this during the 2ww (which you are probably just about at!).


----------



## alspals13

Yes Lysh!! We need to really help each other out on the whole waiting thing!! We should make a pact!! I know I already asked you, but when are you trying to wait to test again?


----------



## snowangel187

Alspals everyday is fine unless dh has a sperm count issue then the suggest every other day. Sperm can live up to 5 days. :). Are u sure u ov by cd 21? I'm not sure how long ur cycles r but the online predictors really are not accurate for most people. :flower:


----------



## lysh

alspals...right now I get wistful when I am near my pregnant friends/coworkers (believe me, there have been MANY lately!). Maybe that is because I just began ttc. I think if I went months without a BFP, it would be harder.

I am not testing until Sept. 23rd (or sometime around that). I am still in the beginning of my cycle..I will be CD 8 tomorrow. I have not even ovulated yet.


----------



## alspals13

thanks lysh and snowangel!! I am not sure I ov by 21, but we are thinking to go down to every other day at CD21 until af comes or BFP!!

Lysh...same testing date for us will be perfect for making sure we don't test earlier :) So happy I have a testing buddy!! I am pretty sure I haven't ovulated yet either!

I have a ton of friends who are pregnant and I am so happy for them. I get sad though around my sister in law because we started TTC together, I had a mc right away and then she got her BFP the day before I miscarried. So, I struggle with that, but I agree with the wistfullness in general!!!


----------



## clandara

WOW....lot's to catch up on, that's great! Hope everyone is having a great day. My bbq went quite well with the family. 
Now on CD 17 which makes it about 4 dpo. I sure hope this time it works. So if I wait until AF...testing should be Sept 15. I am not sure if I should test before...I think I will wait. I get my hopes up and so does my DH and when I come out with the BFN it makes me sad. So....I think Sept 15th is the day! :)


----------



## alspals13

Clandara...it's getting close for you!! You def have the willpower to wait! I say that now and just watch me, I'll be a wreck the week before the 23rd!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

alspals13 said:


> Do you guys think we are overdoing it with every day bd'ing?? We are planning on holding strong for another week and then slowing down as next monday is CD 21 for me. Can there be any bad from every day or just keep bd'ing as we want to?!?! :)
> 
> How is everyone else holding out? Anyone having a hard time being around good friends who are pregnant??

*Alspals*, I don't think you are over doing it but then again DH and I have BD'd everyday so far this cycle and we did everyday save 2 last cycle, of course not including when AF is here. As long as you & DH are still enjoying it, I say go for it!

Except for that brief moment I thought my friend was preggo I have been fine. And I think it was only because she doesn't want kids yet that it was upsetting. I spoke to a lovely girl the other day who was 4 days overdue. She asked a lot of questions and I got confirmation about something I have been wondering about, it actually ties in with part of our discussion:

Everyone gets soooo excited (with good reason) and wants to test early and "needs" to know as soon as possible that they are pregnant but then if you find out at 3 weeks (like the woman I spoke to) that means you have a whopping 37 more weeks!! By that point you will be exhausted and just want it to be over. From experience, it is better to wait the extra week or few days until AF is past due and then test. I am not one for surprises but in this instance I think in the long run, the wait at the beginning makes the end slightly more enjoyable. Just some fft.



lysh said:


> alspals...right now I get wistful when I am near my pregnant friends/coworkers (believe me, there have been MANY lately!). Maybe that is because I just began ttc. I think if I went months without a BFP, it would be harder.

*Lysh*, I think it can go either way and it depends on how long you end up ttc. Months is not too bad and I think anyone would probably be a little jealous but mostly still wistful. Its the people who end up going on for longer that can end up a bit bitter. Obviously it's not everyone that is LTTTC, I think it would just be harder to contain at that point, no matter how much of an optimist you are. On the same note, some people are really bitter if it doesn't work the first month. I really don't think either scenario will happen to any of you ladies, we will all get our BFPs this month and move over to first tri together, right!!?!! :flower:

*Clandara*, Als is right, it's not too far off. We will help you hold off on testing so you don't have to see a dreaded BFN!

J had a docs appointment this morning to get his 1 year vacs. Poor little dude, it is so difficult to stand there and let him get hurt, it breaks my heart. He is napping now. 

Glad it sounds like everyone enjoyed the weekend! It's kinda cold here today, very much Fall weather but still nice enough to go for a walk or play in the park, just put a jacket on. Need to do a little shopping this afternoon but that is pretty much all I have on my plate for the day.

Hope everyone is having a good one. :hugs:


----------



## nativetexan

I was away from the computer for the weekend and you ladies have been busy in here! Quite a bit to catch up on, but it seems like you all are well, and busy either waiting or BDing, lol.


----------



## alspals13

LilFooshFoosh, thanks for all the info!! It is an excellent point that no matter what, we are waiting, so may as well wait longer to test!! Maybe remind me of this in a few weeks when I'm struggling and wanting to test :)
How is J?? It's cold here too.... surprisingly, but I like it!!

Clandara...how you holding up on not testing??

And ladies, I'm on the same page....let's stay positive and we are all going to get our BFP's this month :)


----------



## lysh

Clandara- Yes, it is depressing to see a BFN, so maybe Sept. 15th is a good idea!!! We will count down the days with you!!!!

Lilfoosh-You are bd'ing every day too!!?? lol....damn, my hubby and I are behind on all you girls. It can take effort to do it every other day throughout the cycle! 

And I love your positivity that we will all get BFPs and then we don't have to worry about how we feel when our friends are pregnant! lol

Sounds like you had a pretty laid back day. I started work again....students seem okay, but it still the 'honeymoon' period! 

nativetexan- welcome back! There is a lot to catch up on! How are you doing? Catch us up!

alspals- We will remind you all you need!! :flower:

AF has been gone for a few days now so my DH and I are going to start tonight! Now let's hope I get some energy! lol


----------



## alspals13

I am really liking this positive energy that we are all going to get our BFP's!! It's uplifting me!!
Lysh- you can catch up to us now that AF is gone!!

I still have not gotten a +opk, but I'm not taking it at the same time everyday so that could contribute to the problem and today is only CD 15 so I could still see it in the next 5-6 days or more. For the past 2 days I have been very irritable for very dumb reasons and small cramps, but no + opk, what gives??


----------



## alspals13

Also, do you ladies follow the "pregnancy guidelines" in the TWW or not till you see pink??


----------



## lysh

What is the pregnancy guidelines?


----------



## alspals13

haha, like no drinking, no cold cuts, etc :)


----------



## lysh

Oh...haha. I have cut back on caffeine...I drink maybe only half a cup a day. As far as alcohol, at first I was not going to drink at all, however, I did give in a little bit. I decided that if I get AF I will allow myself a drink every now and then until I am about to ovulate. So pretty much during the tww I am not going to drink at all. I do eat cold cuts and I will probably continue to do so until I get a BFP!


----------



## alspals13

Thanks Lysh for the feedback!! I am pretty much doing the same thing :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

last time I did the same thing. Make sure you get in the things you will miss because it will be 9 months (or more if you are bf) for some things.... like drinking, sushi, anything unpasteurized (including honey), meat cooked more rare than medium, etc...


----------



## clandara

Thank you for all your support everyone! I hope I can hold out until the 15th! 
I am curious to see what will happen this next month...if AF will be late again. It really was unusual to first be late but also to be 5 days late. I can pin point the day it will start normally......i hope i hope i hope that i have a change this month. I have not checked out the pregnancy guidelines - but I did read that we shouldn't eat parsley.....and I eat parsley in quite a few dishes. I heard it brings on menstruation. grrrrrrrrrrr!
I have also read that there are some doctors that say a cup of coffee is okay and some that dont.....that it is best to listen to what your personal doctor says. Toe-MAY-toe/Toe-MA-toe in the end...lol.


----------



## nativetexan

lysh said:


> nativetexan- welcome back! There is a lot to catch up on! How are you doing? Catch us up!

Thanks! I'm heading into my fertile window now...finally! Seems like the days are dragging, lol. I just keep counting down.


----------



## clandara

nativetexan said:


> lysh said:
> 
> 
> nativetexan- welcome back! There is a lot to catch up on! How are you doing? Catch us up!
> 
> Thanks! I'm heading into my fertile window now...finally! Seems like the days are dragging, lol. I just keep counting down.Click to expand...


Good Luck Nativetexan! My fingers are crossed for you.


----------



## nativetexan

Thanks Clandara!

As for pregnancy guidelines...there are so many things you can't have! When I had a BFP last month with the chemical, I started researching. I knew about caffeine and alcohol...the obvious ones. I had no idea about deli meat and sushi, and cheese!! Anyway, I stopped having caffeine during that time and just decided to keep it up. I keep my drinking to a minimum, but really try to cut it out in the TWW. As for everything else, nothing is off the table until I see the double lines! lol.


----------



## alspals13

Agreed that nothing is off the table until I see pink! I believe in "drink til it's pink"!!

And I have faith we can all wait and then will see our bfp's!!


----------



## clandara

That's right! I wonder how many in our group might see the BFP by the end of this year! I hope we will for us all.
I didn't know about cheese either. I think my friend ate cheese....but stayed away from processed meats and switched from iced cappuccino's to coffee with some milk and sugar.


----------



## lysh

lilfoosh....I guess I have more research to do, I had no idea we are not supposed to eat honey when pregnant! 

Clandara....parsley? Really? lol I never heard that either!!!! And I hope that all of get a BFP!!! That would just be amazing. 

Nativetexan....we are close to the same cycle day...I am on CD 9 now. I am waiting for my fertile period too!!!

Alspals...haha "drink till it's pink" that is funny. Yeah, I have a drink every now and then, just not during the tww and when I am ovulating. I read somewhere it can hinder conception, so I figured that I won't put any odds against myself!


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies, hope you all had a good day!!
I had no idea about honey or parsley either!!!! I need to look into that!! 
I usually will drink lightly and then stop in the TWW too (except maybe one glass of wine sometimes!)
BFP's by the end of the year is an excellent plan!!! Hopefully BFP's this month :)

OK, I am full of questions apparently. As you all know, I just reently started opk's, CD9. I still have not gotten a positive and am on CD16 today. I take them around 6pm everyday except the weekends around 2 or 3 and on Fridays at 10pm or so.Could I have missed it or did I just not ovulate yet??? Confused!!!


----------



## lysh

Alspals....do you have a long cycle? Could that be it?

I read that some women test for ovulation twice otherwise they might miss it. Maybe in that case they ovulate soon after the LH surge? Not sure exactly.

Have you had any extra CM that might have indicated ovulation?


----------



## alspals13

I have some extra the past 2 days and light cramping also. Maybe since I am only testing once/day, not at the same time, I missed it. Either way, we are BD'ing everyday so I guess it doesn't matter!!
Maybe I should just stop taking them?? It makes me nervous even thinking about that!!! Ahh!!! What should I do???
How are you doing?


----------



## lysh

I am doing okay....school has been crazy the past few days! At least it is taking my mind off of things during the day. lol....I am not sure what you should do. I mean, you are having sex everyday, so one way or another you are going to hit your fertile time!!! lol If it is stressing you out, maybe stop doing the OPK. If you find you have not conceived in a few months, maybe pick it back up? I know these ttc decisions can be hard!!! 
Think of the decisions we have to make when we finally do have a baby!


----------



## alspals13

Thanks Lysh for the advice!!
Glad school is good and keeping you busy :) Me too!


----------



## lysh

How is everyone doing today?
We had torrential downpour again and flooding..fun, fun! 
Today I am on CD 10...ovulation is around the corner (within 3-4 days)!!

Hope everyone's Thursday is going well!!!


----------



## alspals13

Lysh...you're so close to o!!! Excited for you :) I'm on my way home to take my daily opk. Crossing my fingers it positive!! 

I think we r getting some serious rain tonight and tomorrow. Here comes fall


----------



## lysh

yeah....not only have we had crazy rain again but leaves are falling everywhere!!!!! Maybe because I own a house now I notice it even more, but I cannot believe the amount of leaves falling this early in Sept.!

Yes, I am excited about ovulating soon! My DH and I have a date later on!


----------



## alspals13

lysh said:


> yeah....not only have we had crazy rain again but leaves are falling everywhere!!!!! Maybe because I own a house now I notice it even more, but I cannot believe the amount of leaves falling this early in Sept.!
> 
> Yes, I am excited about ovulating soon! My DH and I have a date later on!

Enjoy your date :winkwink:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Rant incoming...

I got head hunted for a job today. It is a great opportunity and I would love to take it, but we have to arrange care for our son (13 months on the 22nd). The job would start at the end of September/beginning of October. DH and I talked it over and figured we would ask his retired parents who live near by to watch J for one or two days a week at least until he is 18 months and then qualifies as a "toddler" which is much less expensive. MIL has been saying from about 7 months preggo that I should call her whenever and she would come watch J, even if it was just so I could take a nap. Awww, isn't that sweet! What a lovely lady! :angelnot: YEAH RIGHT! She has not ONCE come when me or DH have asked. She constantly tells DH he "needs" to do this and that for various family members but never helps them out herself. When FIL had a quadruple bypass, before the surgery she told me and DH that if he died she was getting a golden retriever! Then she proceeded to tell us how we would have to go check on him (FIL) every other day because she had booked herself in at a retreat and wouldn't be there for 2 weeks right after his surgery. Then she was back for a week and then gone again for 2....and her husband of 40 years was recovering from having his chest and heart cut open. ANYWAY, DH does stuff for his parents ALL the time, they have higher expectations of him because we live close by and own a car. MIL constantly complains about missing out on spending time with our nieces, now 5 & 7, and how she wants to spend as much time as possible with J to make up for it, but does she? NOPE. She doesn't follow through on anything. I asked her once if she could watch J for a day because I was going nuts and I needed to go out (just for coffee or something) and take a shower and just get away for a couple of hours, do you know what she said.... "Ok, well I can schedule you in sometime in about 6 weeks." WTF, that isn't helpful at all! And she thinks she is being super nice.

Sorry, that is longer than I was expecting. Long story short, neither MIL nor FIL will commit to watching J for even 1 day, and I don't mean 1 day a week, I mean 1 day period. They offered to watch him for a couple of hours (after his bed time) so DH and I could go see a movie for our anniversary.... but not ON our anniversary, on Thurs, Fri or Mon, because they would be in our neighbourhood on those days. 

I give up. MIL is a completely (please pardon my language) selfish *C* *U* *N*ext *T*uesday and FIL is useless...I'm more upset with MIL because FIL is at least up front about what he will and will not do.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh no that's rubbish! It's a shame they're like that as theyll end up missing out in the long run. See I would be like well if you cant be bothered to make the effort then neither can we LOL. 

My problem is that FIL smokes in their house so I wouldn't want our baby (once we have one) going round there but I know people will think that's a little irrational?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Thanks Mrs,B. That is what I feel like saying too, but I feel bad for DH, so I will just let him handle it. At first he would defend them when I was questioning MIL's behaviour, but after FIL surgery, DH realized that his mom was very selfish and not nice. I still try not to badmouth her too much in front of him but he knows me too well for me to hide my dislike completely.

I wouldn't want to take my baby around to someone's if they smoked inside. If my babies decide to smoke when they are older there isn't much I can do about it (besides nag) but I don't have to subject them to that kind of health risk, especially at such a young age. Even when we are outside, I don't like DS around people who are smoking.


----------



## clandara

I am so sorry lilfoosh that you are having to go through something like this. It sounds like your MIL has difficulty handling situations that may cause any level of stress. Perhaps it is a good thing they are avoiding watching the little guy.....because maybe it isn't the best choice _right now_. It is quite sad really for the MIL because she is really missing out on so much.
How are you holding up today?

As for myself I am in the TWW and this is the time my mind overthinks what could be happening in my body. What symptoms do I have? So far as of two days ago I started having some breast tenderness mostly in the nipple area. Yesterday my teeth became very sensitive to hot/cold which is a new one for me. I also had a bad headache for most of the day yesterday. It is difficult to say if my stuffed up nose is just stuffed up or caused from an allergy.....i am leaning towards allergy. Last night I had an urge to test even though I knew it was waaaaaay to early to show anything significant.....I decided to wait :) Yeah Me...lol.

How is everyone else doing today? We are on the cusp of the weekend....any plans?


----------



## Mrs.B.

clandara said:


> ...
> How is everyone else doing today? We are on the cusp of the weekend....any plans?

Its my birthday tomorrow so out for a meal tonight with a group of friends and again tomorrow night with different friends :) making the most of it

My temp dropped again today... loosing hope for this month


----------



## alspals13

LilFoosh- So sorry to hear about MIL, but just know that...you can't pick your family!! I remind myself of that alot as well and that's what helps me the most. It is unfortunate for your MIL and FIL, but that's not for you to worry too much about. Now you have your own family and will raise them to be amazing little ones!!

Mrs. B- Happy early birthday!!! Hope you have so much fun celebrating :)

Clandara- You can wait!!!! I know you can :) 

As for me, I got my first official (and blaring) positive opk this morning!!! So excited and this makes for a very happy Friday!! We BD'ed last night and we will again tonight, tomorrow night and Sunday night for sure. Maybe Monday night too and then we are finally taking a much needed break and crossing our fingers!!!! 
Clandara- Hopefully in the next two weeks we can compare symptoms :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Thanks ladies. I am still feeling a bit defeated in the job/child care area, but my cross hairs are up on my chart again this morning! I knew they would be as all signs have been pointing to CD16 as the day I ovulated. That makes me 3 dpo.

Happy Birthday (soon), Mrs.B! It's my good friend's bday today, but he is stuck working all weekend. =(

Clandara, good on you for resisting the urge!

That's super exciting Als! Results make you feel like you've accomplished something don't they! Even though it isn't something you have consciously done. :flower:


----------



## Woolls2110

Hello all, sorry have been on my holidays. Am currently CD20 and 5DPO. Have some symptoms as in bloated, pains on left side and sore nipples. Fingers crossed these are all good signs. 
How is everyone? Some new names on here now x


----------



## clandara

Hello Woolls....welcome back! You and I are on the same CD :)....We are also having some similar symptoims so my fingers are crossed for you and for us all.


----------



## Woolls2110

clandara said:


> Hello Woolls....welcome back! You and I are on the same CD :)....We are also having some similar symptoims so my fingers are crossed for you and for us all.

Thanks! 
Fingers crossed for us both then, when are you planning on poas? x


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies!! Good signs and symptoms for you both!! Hopefully I am only a few days behind :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks Ladies :)

Can I get you opinions... I just been to bathroom and noticed CM had a slight tinge to it :cry: I hope :witch: isnt making an even earlier appearance than last month! This accompanied with temp drop would suggest so wouldnt it?


----------



## clandara

Mrs. B...I notice that you are on CD 19. How long are your cycles normally?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yes only day 19 :( I o'd day 10. 

The thing is my cycles have been dropping since coming off BC in november, 40, 37, 34, 30, 29, 24 ... I thought they'de stop at the 29/30 so last months 24 was a shock. I hope I am wrong and they cant go any shorter!!


----------



## nativetexan

Happy Friday, everyone! And, happy early birthday Mrs. B!

Clandara, congrats on having the will power to wait to test, lol! That is no easy task. Your symptoms seem promising though. FX'd for you!

I had my ovulation pains today, right around lunch time. I'm not sure if that means I will O today or tomorrow, but we are covering our bases with lots of BDing! :)


----------



## clandara

Happy BD'ing nativetexan!
Happy Early Birthday Mrs. B. Enjoy your birthday celebrating you!

Found an interesting site that some of you may already be using. It even goes into a time line of when you should test and common symptoms you might be feeling throughout your cycle. Check it out... https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/


----------



## alspals13

Mrs. B. Anything yet??

Clandara thanks for the website...I am going to check it out for sure! 

I am such a good mood today because of the pos opk and can not wait to bd tonight through Monday night crossing my fingers :)


----------



## clandara

Okay I now have some cramping on the Rt side...hope that means something and not just gas!


----------



## Mrs.B.

:witch: got me :cry:


----------



## lysh

Mrs. B- sorry that AF got you this month.:nope: I have really short cycles too....mine are about 24 days in length. Last month was 25, but I was taking progesterone. I do not OV until about day 13-14, so I have a LPD.

Clandara- hoping it means something too!!!

Nativetexan...I should be oving any day now too!!!! Enjoy some baby-making!!!

Woolls- Welcome back!!!!! I hope you had a wonderful holiday weekend and that a BFP was a result of it!

alspals...YAY...so glad you got a positive opk!!!!!


----------



## alspals13

Happy baby making weekend to most of us and the others, its a new cycle with new hope beginning!!!


----------



## lysh

I got a positive on my opk tonight!!! Yay....fertile weekend and tww here we come!


----------



## alspals13

Yeah Lysh!! so excited for you :) I am entering my TWW today!!! So we will be right on par with one another. Do you all know anything about BD'ing during the TWW?


----------



## snowangel187

alspals13 said:


> Yeah Lysh!! so excited for you :) I am entering my TWW today!!! So we will be right on par with one another. Do you all know anything about BD'ing during the TWW?

BD'ing in the TWW? -- Are you asking can you or should you?? :haha: You can do it as much or as little as you want.. 

I had my first temp rise today, So i'm thinking today is also the beginning of my TWW!! (as long as FF confirms) :happydance: We can have a POAS party!! :happydance: I was originally planning on testing on the 18th my sisters bday, but that's a tad bit early if I just ov'd on the 9th.. We shall see... ;)


----------



## lysh

alspals, Well, personally I am not as stressed out about bd'ing during the tww. If we do, then fine..if we don't, then fine! lol 

snowangel....yay...glad that a few of us will be on the tww together! What is POAS though?


----------



## snowangel187

Poas- pee on a stick :haha: 

Fertility friend confirmed ov for cd18 tho I thought it would be cd19. So 3dpo today. :happydance:


----------



## clandara

4 days until testing for me.....on CD 22 of a 26 day cycle. My symptoms: No more tenderness in nipple area but a full feeling. My nose is still stuffed. I have had lower back ache for about a day and a half as well as aching in front radiating from the right to the left. Yesterday I was quite tired but I could just be tired. Also I have had increased gas....which is no fun. There are moments when I think I might have been successful this month and then there are moments when I think everything is just a coincidence and AF is on her way. Now that I am sitting at 9 DPO I would like to test but I know its too soon so I continue to wait. :(

In response to the bd'ing in the TWW.....my DH and I continue too. Loving should still be fun and intimate right? LOL....so we bd lots, lol.

How has everyone's weekend been? Already Monday again tomorrow.

I know I chose Sept 15 as the day to test but I am wondering....should I test on the day AF is to arrive or the day after?


----------



## alspals13

Happ Sunday ladies! 
Clandara I would say it's ok to test day of if you're itching to test. If not then wait! But I will prob test day of. 
Excited most of us are in the TWW now. I came down with a bad head cold yesterday and I'm pretty sure I ovulated yesterday too. Could my cold affect anything? We still bd'ed last night and will tonight but do you think my cold could affect anything? Those Darn kids at the start of the year!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

*Clandara*, personally I would wait, but then again I have been tricked by AF before...

*Alspals*, we BD all the time anyway. I don't think it would hurt your chances. The only thing I have heard is that (especially if you are high risk) your doc has to approve when you are preggo, especially the later on you are.

DH and I did a little bit of running around this weekend, so it wasn't particularly relaxing but I have everything crossed that it pans out and we get what we want. 

I hope everyone else had a more relaxing weekend and is ready to start the new week bright eyed and bushy tailed!


----------



## lysh

Clandara- See how you feel the day AF is due. I know it can be hard waiting! 

alspals...I doubt a cold would affect anything. Yay for ovulating! I still am showing a positive on my OPK...so I could have ovulated today or tomorrow...I will see what my bbt shows.

Lilfoosh....we had a crazy weekend too! 

My dh and I volunteered today to help in a town that was destroyed by Irene. It was crazy to see so much devastation so close to home. While we were there this little gray cat kept following me around. All he wanted was pets and love! My dh and I came to find out that his previous owners had to leave him because their home was destroyed and they could not take him with them. So lo and behold, we have cat now. I really did not want any pets right now, but I could not leave him there. 

I can't believe Monday is here already...hope everyone has a good day tomorrow!


----------



## nativetexan

Hi ladies! Hope everyone had a wonderful weekend. :) Mine was great, but I'm pretty sure I've exhausted DH from all the BDing, lol. Fortunately, I'm pretty certain I ov'd this weekend, so today should be 1dpo for me. 

Lysh- What a great thing for you and your DH to do! And congrats on your new kitty. We have two and both are rescue cats. They are like kids to us, lol.


----------



## alspals13

Lysh, what a truly kind and amazing thing for the two of you to do! 

Native- I think I exhausted my DH as well :)

We did not BD last night due to me feeling like total poop!! I am finally feeling better today so tonight we will make up for last night, just in case O got postponed due to my sickness. My cervix is still feeling high and very soft, any thoughts on that? I had my positive opk on Fri and Sat morning and then a neg on Sat night. I'm hoping we didn't mess up our chances by not BD'ing last night...I just felt so sick...

Hope everyone is having a good monday :)


----------



## snowangel187

Hey Alspals- how's the weather in Chicago this time of year? I think I might want to visit there at some point.. What time of the year do you think is the "best" time to be there??

Glad you're starting to feel better. I'm sure you'll be fine skipping bd'ing lastnight!! Fingers crossed it's our month.. What would be your due date if this is your cycle? Mine would be May 29th... my bday!! :happydance:


----------



## nativetexan

alspals13 said:


> Lysh, what a truly kind and amazing thing for the two of you to do!
> 
> Native- I think I exhausted my DH as well :)
> 
> We did not BD last night due to me feeling like total poop!! I am finally feeling better today so tonight we will make up for last night, just in case O got postponed due to my sickness. My cervix is still feeling high and very soft, any thoughts on that? I had my positive opk on Fri and Sat morning and then a neg on Sat night. I'm hoping we didn't mess up our chances by not BD'ing last night...I just felt so sick...
> 
> Hope everyone is having a good monday :)

I just started monitoring my cervix this cycle and I am completely confused by it. I swear it seems to change daily.


----------



## lysh

alspals..you are bd'ing so much, I am sure it is fine!!!

snowangel....when do you calculate potential due date? From ovulation?

I do not do the whole cervix testing thing, so I have no advice as far as that goes. 

Hope everyone had an okay Monday! I am exhausted already! lol


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies!
SnowAngel...Chicago is awesome in the spring-falll, like May-October is best!! it is awesome here...I love it :) I think my due date would be May 30th so we would be right by each other!

Hope everyone else is doing well and having fun making babies!!


----------



## snowangel187

lysh said:


> alspals..you are bd'ing so much, I am sure it is fine!!!
> 
> snowangel....when do you calculate potential due date? From ovulation?
> 
> I do not do the whole cervix testing thing, so I have no advice as far as that goes.
> 
> Hope everyone had an okay Monday! I am exhausted already! lol


you can calculate from first day of your last period (which is what doctors do) or if you know for sure when you ovulated you can do it from that date too. 

:flower:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

My due date would be May 29th as well. :flower: Though I would be having a scheduled c-section so it probably wouldn't be bubs bday...not that dds are good predictors of actual bdays anyway.

Your cervix does change daily. In fact, for most women, it is higher in the morning and lower in the evening, so if you have trouble reaching you could try a different time of day. I could have that backwards though, it's late and I am a little sleepy.

Pretty sure our friends, that have been together nearly as long as DH and I, are headed for divorce. They just got married in January! Pretty shitty but I guess it happens. They are both so stubborn and won't back down from anything so they are just driving each other away. She has already started bashing him (tbh she has always put him down to anyone who would listen). It's sad to see everything fall apart so completely in only 6 weeks. 

Makes you realize how quickly things can change and appreciate the stability in your own relationship.

Monday is over, bring on Tuesday! 1 more day closer to babies! :hugs:


----------



## nativetexan

Lilfoosh...thanks for the info on cervix position. :)

Got my crosshairs on fertility friend today and it matches what I was thinking. So, I'm officially 3dpo today. 

How is everyone else doing today? Clandara, are you still staying strong with testing??


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies! Hope your Monday is going well. Foosh, I have 3 pairs of friends going through a separation right now and talking divorce. It all hit at the same time and isso sad and crazy. Makes me also appreciate the relationship I have as well and the fact that we can be ttc!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

nativetexan said:


> Lilfoosh...thanks for the info on cervix position. :)
> 
> Got my crosshairs on fertility friend today and it matches what I was thinking. So, I'm officially 3dpo today.

Np. Isn't it a wonderful feeling to see those crosshairs go up?!? 

TMI ALERT- Don't read while eating, please!

I'm 7dpo and DH has been checking my CM and CP for me. The last 5 or so nights my CM has been thick and gloopy and then the last 2 nights it has had a brownish red tinge to it. I'm not spotting as there is nothing there when I wipe or anything, just when hubby checks my CM and he wasn't feeling well so we haven't BD'd, which I read can sometimes cause tinged CM. I'm a little worried but hope, hope, hope that maybe it's IB... My temp dropped right before we noticed it too. I really hope I'm not setting myself up for a let down :dohh:


----------



## nativetexan

LilFooshFoosh said:


> nativetexan said:
> 
> 
> Lilfoosh...thanks for the info on cervix position. :)
> 
> Got my crosshairs on fertility friend today and it matches what I was thinking. So, I'm officially 3dpo today.
> 
> Np. Isn't it a wonderful feeling to see those crosshairs go up?!?
> 
> TMI ALERT- Don't read while eating, please!
> 
> I'm 7dpo and DH has been checking my CM and CP for me. The last 5 or so nights my CM has been thick and gloopy and then the last 2 nights it has had a brownish red tinge to it. I'm not spotting as there is nothing there when I wipe or anything, just when hubby checks my CM and he wasn't feeling well so we haven't BD'd, which I read can sometimes cause tinged CM. I'm a little worried but hope, hope, hope that maybe it's IB... My temp dropped right before we noticed it too. I really hope I'm not setting myself up for a let down :dohh:Click to expand...

Well your chart certainly looks promising! FX'd for you. How long will you wait before testing? I feel like it will be forever before I can test, so I need you all to do it so I can get my fix, lol!


----------



## clandara

How is everyone doing these last few days?

Alspals: I hope that you are feeling better. There is nothing worse when feeling sick or down when you are trying to focus on something that can be so positive.

Lilfoosh: My fingers are crossed for you...I hope you did experience IB. 

NativeTexan: Thank you for asking how I am doing. I am good thank you!

Today I am 11 dpo. I am using the countdown to pregnancy site to compare symptoms and track symptoms. It is pretty interesting. I am really really wanting to make a hpt. It is so close now....less than two days to go. I am also getting anxious though. I don't want to see a BFN. I am having some symptoms but I don't think I am feeling pregnant enough.....not that I have anything else to compare it too since this would be the first. 
Anyways....Hope everyone is well and keeping positive in the TWW. Is there anyone else that is having possible pregnancy symptoms?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

nativetexan said:


> Well your chart certainly looks promising! FX'd for you. How long will you wait before testing? I feel like it will be forever before I can test, so I need you all to do it so I can get my fix, lol!

Thanks! I plan on waiting until AF is due, around the 22nd. I may test a little early as our anniversary is on the 19th but I guess it depends on how things go between now and then.



clandara said:


> Today I am 11 dpo. I am using the countdown to pregnancy site to compare symptoms and track symptoms. It is pretty interesting. I am really really wanting to make a hpt. It is so close now....less than two days to go. I am also getting anxious though. I don't want to see a BFN. I am having some symptoms but I don't think I am feeling pregnant enough.....not that I have anything else to compare it too since this would be the first.
> Anyways....Hope everyone is well and keeping positive in the TWW. Is there anyone else that is having possible pregnancy symptoms?

I know how hard it can be and in the past few months I have wanted to test early so bad but the chance of a BFN makes me wait. 

I have had a few symptoms (I think, lol) but, as you put it, "I don't think I am feeling pregnant enough".


----------



## lysh

Lilfoosh....fingers are crossed for you!!! 

nativetexan....tomorrow I should be 3 dpo ovulation too! Waiting for my crosshairs on FF, but my temp. is on target. I feel the same way about waiting forever to test....12 days! lol

Clandara....doing well....taking it day by day! I obviously would not have pregnancy symptoms yet, but even when I might have symptoms it could be from the prometrium (progesterone) that I have to start taking tonight. Last month I had sore boobs most of the tww and bouts of nausea.


----------



## nativetexan

lysh said:


> nativetexan....tomorrow I should be 3 dpo ovulation too! Waiting for my crosshairs on FF, but my temp. is on target. I feel the same way about waiting forever to test....12 days! lol

Yay! We can POAS together! Lol. Technically, AF is due next Wednesday (21st) for me, but I'm going to try and wait longer if she doesn't show on time. The last two times I got BFP's though, I pretty much knew I was preg before I even took the test. So it's gonna be hard for me to hold out if I'm getting those signs and feelings. I have one lone test in my drawer at home, taunting me already! lol


----------



## alspals13

Clandara- You're not out until AF shows and you know that!! So stay positive and hopefuly cause that's all we can do :) You're so close to testing too...I am so excited for your testing day!!

Foosh...we are around the same testing date so we can help eachother so we dont see the dreaded BFN and get down about it.

Native...I have tests in my drawer too and am making my DH hide them from me so I don;t cave in early. I am planning on waiting until the 23rd so hopefully I can hold out!!!

As for me, I am feeling better, but the cold is still lingering a bit. I am only 3 dpo (I think) and was feeling naesous on and off all day. I went grocery shopping and couldnt stand being in the meat/fish dept...is it too early to feel those symptoms? Could it be cold related??


----------



## lysh

Glad you are feeling better alspals. It could be cold related...it might be too early to have nausea symptoms (but then again, who knows!).

So on FF today, it told me that if I conceived this cycle my due date would be June 3rd. 

I am 3dpo! yay

Hope everyone has a good Wednesday. I am dragging butt today....very tired!


----------



## alspals13

Yeah for 3dpo today lysh!!! I am 4dpo today I think! 

Dreading today...we have parent night in the classroom until 930...blah

Enjoy hump day:)


----------



## clandara

It sounds like everyone is doing well for a wednesday. It will be a long day for me...working full time and then parttime tonight as well. Had an interesting pregnancy dream last night. Thinking about being pregnant or having a baby so much I guess. Testing tomorrow....can't wait to share results. It would be so exciting if we all had may/june babies! I calculated my due date and it would be May 25th. :)

Thank you everyone for your support espcially this week when I have wanted to test! You guys are awesome!!!


----------



## alspals13

Clandara...so excited to hear your news tomorrow!! I am jealous at how well you have held out!! I'll need some convincing next week!!
Clandara how many dpo r u tomorrow?


----------



## nativetexan

Oh boy! Clandara is testing tomorrow! Can hardly wait! lol.

I've been having lots of dreams too. I had one a few days ago that I tested on 1 dpo and got a positive, then last night I kept dreaming that I was forgetting to temp. Silly.

Today I am with my sister at the hospital as my 14 year old nephew is having surgery. He has cerebral palsy and is having a medicine pump put in to help with his muscle spasms. Just waiting and praying right now.

4DPO for me today, too. For those who temp, have you noticed that your temp may be lower in the TWW if you take it earlier than normal? I woke up almost 2 hours early this morning and was a bit lower than I have been the past few days. I've noticed during other times of my cycle that I will be lower the earlier I temp, but I'm curious to see if I'm the only one.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

That's exciting Clandara! Can't wait to hear your results tomorrow. :dust:

nativetexan, you and your family will be in my thoughts today. :hugs:

My temp is definitely lower the earlier I take it. I normally take it at 6:30 and just for poos and grins sometimes I take it when I am actually going to get up (closer to 9) and it is always higher.


----------



## alspals13

Don't know anything about temping....hopefully I won't have to!!!

Native- your nephew and family is in my thoughts today!!


----------



## nativetexan

Thanks ladies! We just got word that everything went well and he's in recovery, so we are all relieved! :)


----------



## Woolls2110

Hello ladies, sorry I have been quiet over the last few days. I'm checking in on my phone so haven't read all the posts. What have I missed? 
I'm on CD25 and 10dpo. I'm going to test on Saturday so wish me Luch. AF due on Monday so hopefully she doesn't appear. 
X x


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Fingers crossed for you. Only a couple of days to go! :dust:


----------



## lysh

alspals...good luck tonight! We have our parent night next week.

Clandara...Yay! Excited for you and can't wait to hear about the results!

nativtexan....so glad to hear that surgery went well for your nephew. I hope that this pump does its jobs and helps him.

lilfoosh...I noticed that too...if I take my temp later my normal temps vary than when I take my temp earlier.

Woolls...welcome back! I am finally post ovulation now (4 days)! So Saturday is testing for you...yay!

Hopefully we can get some BFPs this month!


----------



## lysh

Actually, I am 3dpo lol. I guess I am trying to make it go quicker!


----------



## nativetexan

Ladies, I need your input. I'm 4dpo and had a very light, almost not there, pink tint in my CM today. I have no idea why. Should I record this as spotting on my chart, or does it even count? I only noticed it when wiping, and only noticed it once.


----------



## alspals13

Native....so glad all went well today!! 

Wools...testing so soon!!! welcome back :) how are you feeling?

Lysh...everyday I try to make it go quicker too!!

So parent night went fine, but I now have no voice from my cold and talking all day (I'm the cheerleading coach as well so alot of yelling!)
Not feeling much symptom wise today, but it's only 4dpo....


----------



## alspals13

nativetexan said:


> Ladies, I need your input. I'm 4dpo and had a very light, almost not there, pink tint in my CM today. I have no idea why. Should I record this as spotting on my chart, or does it even count? I only noticed it when wiping, and only noticed it once.

That has never happened to me, but I would imagine it counts as spotting!?!?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I entered spotting on my chart when I got brownish tinged CM, not even visible from wiping, just when it was checked. I also made a note on that day specifying that it wasn't actually "spotting" per se. I figure that way I have covered my bases, I put it but I can discount it if I want.


----------



## snowangel187

Well ladies I'm trying to decide if I'm 7dpo or 1dpo. My temps that I took to confirm ovulation were after only 1&1/2 hrs of sleep after dd got me up and temps have been barely over coverline since so Ive been trying to decide if they count. And today I had a temp rise after uninterrupted sleep. :shrug: hoping I'm 7dpo for 1 I have an actual chance because of bd'ing and two I don't want to start this wait over. 

Today is cd 25 so hoping that seriously I didn't have a delayed ov. :cry:


----------



## nativetexan

Okay, I will mark it as spotting and make a note. Thanks for the input!

Snowangel- Did you have any other signs to indicate OV? Maybe wait one more day to see what your temp is tomorrow?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I'm sorry snowangel, that's really shitty! Hopefully over the next couple of days you will get a better idea of what is going on. A couple of temps below or at the coverline aren't too bad. And over the coverline is still over the coverline, even if it isn't by much.

I woke up with some AF cramps this morning, at 9 dpo. Does not feel promising. My cycle ranges from 28-32 days, maybe I'm looking at a 28 day this month? I don't know, I don't feel very upbeat and positive today. :cry: More rude MIL last night (she booked a job for the time that she had promised she would be available if we needed her) and I am still waiting to hear back from a friend with some results (was supposed to hear back 2 days ago, don't know what that means but it is nerve wracking). All in all, not a good start to the day. 

I hope you all have a better day today than mine seems to be! :flower:


----------



## clandara

So just before waking this morning I had another dream. In this dream I was taking a hpt and was so upset because it was a BFN.

I woke up this morning at 530 am and took my hpt......and got a.......BFN!
:( :(
Its a little frustrating. I am a little down, but holding on to a chance that it might be wrong as AF has yet to arrive. I will keep everyone posted. AF should come today but so far there is no sign. Today makes me CD 26 and 13 dpo.

Nativetexan - I am so sorry you are having to go through this with your family. Hope your nephew is doing better today.

Woolls - Good luck with your testing...I am excited to read what your results are...fingers are crossed for you!

Snowangel - I don't know about temp testing....sorry I cannot be of more help with that. I am going to try temping this next cycle.

How are Alspals and lysh doing today?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

LilFooshFoosh said:


> and I am still waiting to hear back from a friend with some results (was supposed to hear back 2 days ago, don't know what that means but it is nerve wracking).

So that friend ended up calling this morning! He is the manager at the place I was contracted to before DS was born. I was talking to him about a week ago and he had said there was a f/t position he was trying to get approved and he wanted to hire me for it. He was supposed to have his meeting on Tuesday and call me afterward to let me know if there was actually a job, but he didn't call until this morning. Anyway, I have a job! I am excited and nervous at the same time. Not nervous about the position, but about leaving my son in daycare! We spent the weekend looking at different providers (which I vetted down from around 20 options) and found the perfect person. So next week the daycare provider and I are going to spend time getting J accustomed to the new schedule and care arrangements and then I start on Sept 26th! That has definitely helped to lift my mood a bit.:thumbup:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Clandara, that sucks! Hopefully it was just a little too early, all it takes is one day! I have seen a ton of women who get BFNs for a few days and then get a BFP! What brand test did you use?


----------



## clandara

I normally use the First Response brand but thought this cycle I would attempt using a cheaper brand from Wal-Mart. It does have a blue dye and I have read the the blue dyes might not be as accurate. i will give it another day or so and go get the FR again. What brand do you use?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

We were just getting cheapies from the dollar store, but this cycle DH has already says he wants to get a FRER. I don't know, at this point I feel like AF will show before he gets the chance to pick one up, which to be honest is better than getting it, peeing on it, getting a neg and then getting AF! :haha:

I have heard that about blue dye ones too. I think you are right to give it another couple of days, then you will probably know one way or the other. :hugs:


----------



## alspals13

Clandara...sorry to hear about the BFN, but you are NOT out yet, so keep your head up!! I'll be thinking of you and hoping for that BFP!!

Foosh- Congrats!!!!! so exciting!!! Forget the MIL and celebrate!!!!

As for me, I am exhausted today after the longest day ever last night. I can not wait for school to be done today and go to sleep (after we BD though cause now my DH is rearing to go everyday still :)). I also now have NO voice at all due to my cold and yelling with my cheerleaders and talking to all the parents at parent night last night.
Which speaking of, I hope I am nothing like some of my student's parents!!!!

Hope everyone is well today :)


----------



## alspals13

And, I have also heard blue dye ones stink, so buy a FRER!!!! That's what worked so well for me when I fell preggers...


----------



## Woolls2110

Evening ladies, Well 2 days till testing. Although it wont be completely destroying until AD does turn up which she is scheduled to on Tuesday. I have First response ones which detect within 7 days so fingers crossed. 
How is everyone doing? Had a stressful week so will be nice to kind of relax at the weekend. 
Fingers crossed for everyone x x


----------



## nativetexan

Foosh...sorry about you MIL, but congrats on the job! That's great news!

Clandara, don't give up yet! Get a better test and try again. :)

Sounds like everyone has had a busy couple of days. I am completely exhausted, and I'm sure I got at least 10 hrs sleep last night. Thanks everyone for the kind words about my nephew. He is doing great...eating, laughing, and looking like his old self. :)


----------



## lysh

snowangel- It is frustrating to be uncertain of ov day!!! I hope it clears up for you soon.

Clandara- sorry for the BFN. But remember- there is still hope until AF comes!!!!!

alspals- glad that you got that long night over with!!!

lilfoosh- glad your day got better and congrats on the job! 

woolls- 2 days!!! Yay! Sorry you had a stressful week. I did too, can't wait for hte weekend!

Nativetexan- 10 hours of sleep! Nice!!!

I am definitely not an upbeat person today. My job is so, unbelievably stressful and I just feel so trapped in a position I want to run screaming from. The stress is unbelievable and I hope it does not hurt chances of conception. My teaching job keeps getting cut every year due to budget cuts and I have low seniority, but I am duel certified (gen ed. and special ed.) and for the last two year I have had to do special ed. In my career I have done special ed for 6 years and gen ed. for 2. I love the kids, that is not the issue, but the way they have the system set up it is impossible for me to do my job and do it well. I want to get back into gen. ed but until teachers retire that is not going to happen. So I am just frustrated today- had a rough day and I am exhausted. I know I need to just be grateful I have a job, but today I am at my whits end. I am in a new school, with a new team of teachers, and a huge caseload of students. I am usually a calm person, but today I wanted to run screaming.

Sorry for the tirade...I am just overwhelmed. Thanks for reading! lol

I better do that gratitude list later....I just need to calm down a bit first. 

Plus this prometrium does not help...I think the extra hormones makes it harder for me to stay emotionally sane.


----------



## alspals13

Lysh...I am a SpEd teacher too in a high school. I feel that pain for sure. Just remember...it's only a job! That's what I continually have to tell myself as well...
Don't let yourself get too stressed or worked up because it could affect your implantation and that is way more important than a silly job!!!

I am having a weak moment right....only 5 dpo, oh my god...i just want to know!!


----------



## lysh

You are right alspals...I have to separate a bit I think. I tend to put my all into something but the system does not support that. I mentally, emotionally, and physically can't. I do have to find a way to let go and find some peace in this current position because otherwise it will affect my health and even ttc.


----------



## alspals13

Good positive thinking lysh!! Now have a glass of red wine and relax!!


----------



## snowangel187

nativetexan said:


> Okay, I will mark it as spotting and make a note. Thanks for the input!
> 
> Snowangel- Did you have any other signs to indicate OV? Maybe wait one more day to see what your temp is tomorrow?

I had cramping like cd13&14 and a positive opk 15&16..


----------



## snowangel187

I think I might POAS tomorrow,, it'll only be 8dpo (or 2dpo :haha:) but I'm hoping that I will get some kind of answer. FRUSTRATED!


----------



## nativetexan

snowangel187 said:


> nativetexan said:
> 
> 
> Okay, I will mark it as spotting and make a note. Thanks for the input!
> 
> Snowangel- Did you have any other signs to indicate OV? Maybe wait one more day to see what your temp is tomorrow?
> 
> I had cramping like cd13&14 and a positive opk 15&16..Click to expand...

Hmmm...maybe your temp was just a little off for that day then. :) Good luck when you POAS!!! I'm very excited!

Clandara, have you tested again?

6 DPO for me today and I've been having light cramps off an on. No more pinkish CM though, so I suppose that's good. I am a bit worried AF will come early this month. I have no idea how my body will act after having the chemical last month. I also think I'm coming down with a cold. There has been a lot of smoke in the air from wild fires and I think my allergies are getting the best of me. On a good note, it's FRIDAYYYY!!!!! Yay!!!!

Also, I just want to say, I love our little group we have going in here. I look forward to reading all your updates each day and knowing we can all talk openly about our TTC journey. You ladies really are a blessing! :happydance:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

nativetexan said:


> 6 DPO for me today and I've been having light cramps off an on. No more pinkish CM though, so I suppose that's good. I am a bit worried AF will come early this month.

This is exactly how I have been feeling these last couple of days. Hopefully the next week will go by quickly for us! :hugs:

Snowangel, did you POAS this morning??

Lysh, I hope you had a good night's sleep and are having a more relaxed day today. Like Native said, IT'S FRIDAYYY :dance:

Alspals, stay strong! Get a popsicle stick and pee on that! :haha: It's so difficult to wait, but it will be better for your moral! Seeing a bfn this early will be disappointing and hopefully inaccurate. :hugs:

Woolls, only one day until you're testing! That is super exciting!

Does anyone have anything planned for the weekend? We have stuff lined up to visit with friends all weekend, starting tonight. Busy, busy! And Monday is our anniversary (3 years), I think we are going out for dinner. Hubby also wants to go out for a celebratory dinner because I got that job. I think he is more excited about it than I am! :dohh:

Happy Friday!


----------



## Woolls2110

OMG I tested this afternoon and I got a very faint positive!! x


----------



## nativetexan

Woolls2110 said:


> OMG I tested this afternoon and I got a very faint positive!! x

That's great!!! Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## Woolls2110

Thanks, cant get excited till I know for definate with a darker line x


----------



## alspals13

Ahhhhh congrats!!! I love the Popsicle stick idea :)

So at work today our whole network is down so you can imagine the bonding happening :) we just had a special e teahcer dance party!


----------



## clandara

Congratulations Woolls! That is awesome!

I am now on CD 27 with 14 dpo. AF should have come. Used my other blue dye test this morning as I had two of them....still a BFN and still no AF. Tonight I will be picking up another test to test in the morning again. This is frustrating!

How is everyone doing? As for weekend plans, I have errands to run tomorrow and then back to work on Sunday. Only one day off a week for me...lol. DH and I have a movie date planned for Tuesday night...looking forward to that.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats Woolls! I'll keep my fingers crossed it gets darker! When are you trying again? How exciting!

Als, that's wonderful. What a pleasant thing to happen near the start of the year. At least you have done something as productive as getting to know one another better!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Ohh Clandara! :hugs: sorry you got another bfn but it is really great that AF hasn't turned up!!


----------



## alspals13

Agree with Foosh Clandara....no AF, you're still in the game. And those darn blue tests are horrid...excited to hear your news tomorrow morning!!

Wools....when you taking another test???

Foosh...it was an excellent day with no network, BUT now they are telling us it could be until Tuesday!!! Oh my goodness!!

As for weekend plans, sounds like everyone is busy, which is needed for all of us right now. My DH and I are going to Wisconsin Badgers football game on Saturday (I'm a Badger) and then on Sunday, my brother is forcing us to go to a Nascar race with him. I've never been nor ever intended to go, but imagining it will be entertaining!!


----------



## clandara

Thank you Foosh and Als....I figured since I had the extra test, I may as well use it. I will definitely be getting a better one tonight.


----------



## lysh

I did not get a chance to check the forum yesterday!

Nativetexan...I am glad we have our little group too!!!

Woolls... YAY!!!!!!!! How exciting to see a faint line!!!!! :happydance: Hoping that you get further confirmation and we can celebrate one of us getting a BFP!!!!!! Hopefully one of many!

alspals....haha....I like the popsicle stick idea too!

Clandara...sorry this is so frustrating right now!!! I think it is hard when there is no AF and a BFN. Try to get one of the better tests and maybe it will be more accurate if there is a chance you are pregnant. 

lilfoosh...enjoy your celebration dinner!!!

I am doing much better today. Yesterday was an easier day. I think the hormones seriously are not helping! Today I am going to my sis-in-laws to visit my new nephew and take the other 3 kids out for a bit. I am also bringing lunch and dinner foods for them, so I have shopping and cooking to do soon! Tomorrow is a picnic for my husbands RC club. Hopefully it will not be too chilly!

Have a great Saturday!


----------



## clandara

Alright so I purchased the brand I always use except this last time and that is the FRER. BFN this morning. So I am just going to wait and see what happens. I have another test but I will hang on to it and if for some reason AF doesn't show by next week, I may use it again. I am feeling not as frustrated today....actually I'm pretty good.
As for now I am on CD 28 - 15 dpo -2 days late.

Lysh - Have a great day with the family!
Hoping everyone is having a good start to the weekend.


----------



## nativetexan

Lysh...sounds like you have a busy weekend planned. Enjoy!

Clandara...still crossing my fingers for you. Glad you are feeling better about it today. :)

Wools...how are you feeling?

I have a 3 day weekend ahead of me. Today I am shopping with a good friend, and then we are going to our neice's birthday party. She is the daughter of my sister in law who is newly pregnant with number 5!!! Then we are having dinner with some more good friends. Lots of things to keep my mind off TTC! Lol. Hope everyone has a great weekend!


----------



## Woolls2110

Afternoon ladies, Im fine thanks native. I tested again today and got a stronger line on a shop test so will keep testing I think and see the drs in the week. 

Hope you have a good weekend Native, sounds like it will keep your mind off TTC. 

Lysh hope you had a nice weekend and picnic. We have rain today so not doing much outside. 

Calandra hope that in a few days you get the result you want. I have my fingers crossed for you x 

Have a great weekend guys, I got loads of work to do for work this week and also off to OH daughters dance show tonight. 

Speak soon xxx


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies!
Wools....so exciting :)
Clandara...fingers crossed for you!

Everyone else, sounds like a good weekend ahead! We are off to the wisconsin badgers game today!!! Very exciting :)
I have been having a sharp cramp in my right side...hmmmm


----------



## alspals13

Morning everyone, how is everyone holding up today??


----------



## lysh

Doing okay alspals! What do you think the sharp cramp might mean?


----------



## alspals13

I don't know....hoping implantation??? Never happens before AF so new for sure. My symptoms have been: cramping, nausea, tired, more cm past 2 days

You?


----------



## lysh

All of those seem like promising signs!!! I have mild sore breasts and some slight crampy feeligns today...however, because of the Prometrium it is hard to say what is causing those symptoms. Any 'early' signs could all be Prometrium related. 

When are you testing again?? If I do not get AF, I am going to test next Saturday on the 23rd!


----------



## nativetexan

Hi everyone! Hope you're all having a great weekend.

I have been trying to NOT symptom spot, but it's been difficult. I've been having strange cramps, heartburn, and my boobs have been getting more and more sore each day. I am only 8 dpo, but I caved and tested today. It was very very faint, but there was definitely a line after a minute or so. I took a pic, but I don't know how to upload them here. Anyway, AF isn't due until Wednesday, so if she doesn't show, I'll test again I suppose. FX'd this one sticks!


----------



## lysh

Nativetexan....a faint line??? Wow! That would be wonderful if we have two confirmed BFPs soon from our group!!!! (And hopefully more as the week goes on!)


----------



## alspals13

Congrats native!!! so exciting!! Keep us posted tomorrow :)

Lysh- Well, I was originally trying to hold out until Friday, but I think I'll test the first time on Wed which is either 11 or 12 dpo for me. 

Help!! Don't really know when AF is due. Last month my cycle was 32 days, which would be Friday this month. However, last month was my first month after my miscarriage and I had a chemical. So I am thinking 32 days is long and 28-30 is more accurate. So basically I am confused. Any help would be much appreciated!!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Native, that would be awesome if yours gets darker too! :dust:

I think AF got me today. Still just spotting but it is definitely pink and not just brown anymore, plus I have that "emptying" sorta feeling I get whenever :witch: is coming or around. I just wish she would have held off until AFTER our anniversary! 

Hope everyone else had a better weekend. :hugs:


----------



## alspals13

So sorry Foosh that the witch arrived...hopefully you will have a stiff drink and get hopeful for a new cycle beginning.


----------



## lysh

Lilfoosh....sorry AF got you. Are you hanging in okay?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Oh yea, I'm good. I always get a bit down, but it's nice that I didn't have to wait like last cycle. And I think because I am sharing with my DH, that I don't let my emotions build up anymore. Thanks for checking on me though, naturally we are both disappointed.


----------



## clandara

Congratulations Nativetexan on the faint positive. Like Lysh said....That is awesome for our group if there is two or more this month. Good luck to everyone testing!

So sorry Lilfoosh....but now its a chance for a fresh new month. Is there anything that you will try differently this month?

So unfortunately our pc is down at home :(. I am on CD 30 - which would make me 17 dpo and 4 days late....but AF may be around the corner....may even arrive later today. We shall see. Looking forward to starting a new cycle. I just don't understand why the last two months I have been late. For years now I can pin point the day of my next cycle with always on average a 26 day cycle. Last month was 31 and this month i am already on CD 30. Hmmmmmmm, I just don't know.

How was everyone's weekend? Mine was busy enough and I was quite tired and still am....really looking forward to my date night with DH tomorrow....but just got a call for a dental appointment also tomorrow. Thank goodness they called to remind me! :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Thanks ladies. It's so nice to have people who understand and are going through the same thing around the same time.

Clandara, I have no idea why when we start TTC AF likes to play mind games with us. I was always 28 days exactly, 2 days medium flow, 1 day light and 2 more days medium then done. Now it's all over the place. I started taking vitex and this was my first 28 day cycle out of the past 4 or 5, so hubby and I are both hopeful that it is regulating my hormones!

Woolls and Native any news?

We had a super busy weekend and J is cutting some new teeth so we haven't really been getting much sleep. I also had a bit of a panic attack last night about putting J in day care. I have never spent more than a couple of hours away from him since he was conceived so I am really nervous. And now my start date may have been pushed back a couple of weeks, so I potentially have that much longer to worry about everything! Oh well! :shrug:

I hope everyone's Monday is flying by! :hugs:


----------



## Woolls2110

Hi, on my phone and difficult to do personals. Hope everyone is ok and the with is staying away for you all! 
Told my OH yesterday as I wasnt going to tell him as he can't keep a secret but he was over the moon. Going to test tonight with an ic to hopefully see a darker line! 

Native how you doing? 

Good luck to everyone else, might be something in the water. Sending my Welsh vibes to you all x x


----------



## alspals13

On my phone as well! Sorry to those who af bit early but hope to a new cycle. I am feelin all over the place today and anxious about testing. Not going to until we'd at the earliest but trying to wait longer

Hope everyone's Monday is flying by :)


----------



## lysh

So today I felt mild cramping during most of the day which is normal when AF is coming. I am 8 dpo and last month I got AF 11 dpo with spotting on days 9 and 10. This time the spotting was more pink though. I am still holding out hope!!!!

lilfoosh...good luck with daycare. I can only image how hard that is, however, from what I heard the children handle it better than the parents do!

alspals....I understand the anxiousness. I am tempted (especially after seeing some spotting) to see if maybe it is due to implantation. 

I wonder how normal it is to get implantation bleeding?

Clandara....I hope you get out cycle limbo soon!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Lysh, it's about 30% of pregnancies that see some IB.


----------



## alspals13

Hi all!! 
Sounds like everyone is staying in good positive spirits today :)
I am feeling down today cause I just feel out. No reason why, just a feeling. Trying to stay positive though cause who knows! I am either 9 or 10 dpo today...ahhhh


----------



## lysh

Woolls....I am glad your OH is over the moon!! It must have been wonderful sharing the news.

lilfoosh..thanks for the statistics. I guess I will find out in a few days.

alspals....sorry you are feeling out about it. I will admit, my positivity has faltered this evening. The cramps are constant and mild which reminds me of pre AF.


----------



## alspals13

Help ladies!!! I just wiped and had a brown stringy thing on the toilet paper. Is this my AF or possible IB?? Freaking out!


----------



## nativetexan

Hi everyone...sorry I haven't checked in today. I spent most of the day napping, lol. I took another test this afternoon and the line was a tiny bit darker, but I would still call it a faint line. I went to the dollar store and bought 5 more test, and I have one more good one that I'll save until the end of the week. My breasts are still pretty tender and I'm still having mild cramps, but I can't tell if they are real cramps or gas, lol. That has increased a bit. Today I could barely keep my eyes open and really feel like I'm sick. Trying to not stress, but really hoping this one sticks.

Wools- so excited to hear things are still going well for you! Are you having many symptoms? Are your lines getting darker? 

Foosh- sorry to hear AF got you, but glad to see you are positive about moving onto the next cycle. :)

lysh- how are your cramps? is the spotting getting worse? FX'd for you!

als- I hope it is IB! How long is your LP usually? I wish I knew what IB looked like so I could help. I had light pink CM at 4dpo, and a tiny spec of brown in my CM at 5dpo. I can't say for sure that would be IB though.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Als, it could be either, keep an eye on it. Brown blood is good, it means it's old.


----------



## alspals13

Thanks guys....just really freaking out over here and feel even more flustered. MY right boob i sore, but not my left. I am crampy still on my left side. Ugh!!! So frustrating


----------



## lysh

Good Native...can't wait to hear the updates! No spotting this morning, but temp is dropping slightly. 

alspals....I know it is frustrating. I was so hoping I would take my bbt this morning and it would show a rise, not a drop!

I am finding this time to be more difficult to accept that I might be pregnant. This is only our 2nd time trying....maybe it is because it is really sinking in this time that it might not be as easy as I was hoping.

Hope everyone has a decent Tuesday!


----------



## alspals13

Native...can't wait to hear an update :)

Lysh...I know exactly what you mean about this ttc process not vein as easy as hoped for

So I woke up this morning and the witch has arrived. Just so confused cause then my lp was only 10 or 11 days and last cycle my cycle length was 32 days and this one was 28. Granted I was coming off a miscarriage last month and maybe a chemical. Just frustrated but gonna try to stay positive!


----------



## clandara

Alspals - I am sorry AF showed up. :hugs: I totally understand about cycles changing.
Lysh - My fingers are crossed for you. keep us posted!
Nativetexan and Woolls - How are you both feeling today?

So today marks CD 31 - 18 dpo - and 5 days late. If AF doesn't show in the next day or two, I will test again. I still have sore breasts and am quite tired....I wish AF would just show already but still secretly hoping for some positive news.


----------



## clandara

Well....almost two hours later and I finally have an answer.....no baby this month for me and it is no longer suspected that I would be on cd 31.....

Today marks CD 1. I am actually kind of glad I don't have to wait anymore! :)


----------



## nativetexan

als and clandara...so sorry to hear the witch got you. FX'd for this month though. :)

lysh- how are things going for you?

I'm doing good today. Not feeling as tired as yesterday, but I've been taking frequent trips to the ladies room. I haven't made an appt with the doc yet, as I'm not even late for AF until tomorrow. I would normally start spotting today and there are no signs of that. I will probably test again on Thursday or Friday and hope for that darker line. I will say that my symptoms seem more exagerated than the ones I've had with my two chemicals. And, (TMI) I have a ton of creamy CM, which is new.

Question about temps: I find it strange that I could get the exact same temp for 3 or more days in a row, but I've had it happen. So this morning when i got the same as yesterday, I took it again right away and it was higher, going from 97.86 to 97.90. Have any of you come across this? Maybe my thermometer is broken, lol.


----------



## clandara

nativetexan said:


> Question about temps: I find it strange that I could get the exact same temp for 3 or more days in a row, but I've had it happen. So this morning when i got the same as yesterday, I took it again right away and it was higher, going from 97.86 to 97.90. Have any of you come across this? Maybe my thermometer is broken, lol.

I don't know much about temping but I would say that if you took your temp immediately after and found it higher it is likely because you were moving. Any kind of motion will increase your temp as it also raises your blood pressure. I don't think its broken, lol!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I agree with Clandara, Native! Just the movement to put the thermometer in your mouth and then check it is enough to raise your temp slightly. Some women have very regular (or as FF says "flat") temps, and some women have very erratic ones. I tend to be more erratic but occasionally I will get a couple of days in a row with the same temp. I think my problem is because sometimes we have the a/c on and sometimes we have the window open and sometimes neither, so my temp is up or down depending on the room temp.

Sorry, Als and Clandara that she got you but I'm glad it wasn't too drawn out. :hugs:


----------



## nativetexan

thanks for the feedback, ladies. all of this TTC stuff can be so confusing sometimes! :)


----------



## lysh

alspals...sorry AF got you!

For my update, I think mine is coming. I had more spotting today. It just bothers me because I am only 9dpo and I have already been spotting for 2 days. If I get AF tomorrow then my luteal phase would only be 9 days for this month! I take the prometrium to prevent my luteal phase from being too short. So if AF does come tomorrow I am going to have to call the doctor and see what is going on. 

Clandara- I am glad you are not in limbo anymore!!!

So I had a thought today. Since I tend to have a short luteal phase and implantation tends to occur between days 7-10dpo and I start spotting on 8 dpo can that prevent implantation from occurring? Or maybe AF would start with spotting then implantation would occur and it would all go away?? lol...I have no clue. Nativetexan, I am with you....this ttc can be confusing!


----------



## alspals13

Clandara....you and I are now bakc on the same cycle I think....here's my confusion right now...

So, my period began this morning....but, it's only been very little brown stuff on the tampons i am pulling out. This morning was 2 wipes of red and nothing else. My period usually picks up by now...whats going on?

Native...excited for you!!

Lysh...so confused too by what you asked and I have the same thoughts!!!


----------



## nativetexan

lysh...the whole spotting things is confusing to me. At one point, I would spot on anywhere from 7-9dpo and then AF would show on 10 or 11 dpo. I seem to have leveled out recently and will typically spot on 9 or 10 dpo, AF showing on 11. A friend told me that when I was spotting early, a BFP was very unlikely due to there not being enough progesterone. If you are on a supplement though, I wouldn't think that would be a problem. I really don't know though. My friend (the same one) was put on clomid because her corpus luteum wasn't developing the way it should, and was causing to LP to be shorter.

Was your spotting "heavier" than yesterday or just continued? Very hopeful that it's IB, as I've read that can last a day or two.


----------



## lysh

alspals...I wish I had an answer for you!

nativetexan...my spotting was heavier....for a little bit it reminded me of a very light period...I am not even sure when the definition of 'spotting' becomes 'menses'. I might try researching that and see if I get any clear answers. 

Yes, I am surprised that even with 200mg of progesterone (a.k.a. prometrium) I am still spotting this early! Last month I spotted on 10 and 11 dpo and did not get full blown AF until 12dpo making my luteal phase 11 days which is long enough. This month I am spotting earlier and today it is heavier than it should be for my typical second day of spotting. Tomorrow (if I can find a free moment) I might call my doctor to see if I can get an answer. I figured if I call tomorrow I might actually get in touch with someone before the week is over (with teaching I play phone tag because I can't answer my phone when I am with the kids). So if I learn anything from the doc I will share the info!

Oh, and I gave in and did a pregnancy test and got a BFN. I figured with all this spotting I was curious. Of course I took it after work at only 9dpo, so if there was anything in my urine it would not be strong. But right now I definitely feel like AF is coming...I have AF cramps.


----------



## alspals13

So sorry Lysh...so hard to go through these ups and downs of TTC'ing. I just ordered my first BBT from amazon and will start temping this cycle to better understand my body.

Lysh-I have also been researching difference between IB and Menses and can not get a clear answer. If you do, let me know :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

It depends on what kind of spotting too. If it is brown spotting and starts earlier on (like 6 dpo) and continues til proper menses it is old blood that didn't get out last cycle. If you are spotting pink or red that early, it is definitely something to talk to your doc about as that would prevent implantation (of course that is if it isn't IB to begin with). 

I define spotting as either only being there when I wipe or such minimal amounts that I could go without a pad (if I had an infinite supply of underwear and didn't mind a little mess...). I count "menses" as starting when I *need* to change a pad or feel it is time to break out the tampons. Obviously this is just how I determine where I am, I don't know what the proper difference is.

Personally, right now I am having difficulty deciding whether to classify my flow as light, medium or heavy! :haha: These are the silly things we never needed to think about or know or care about prior to TTC.


----------



## alspals13

Agree Foosh!! As for me, there has been NOTHING all night and my cervix is very high. I think I am gonna test tomorrow morning if this is still going on....thoughts on testing tomorrow or not?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I don't see why you shouldn't test. My friend (whose little guy is now 6 months old) bled through her entire pregnancy. It was scary as hell but clearly it worked out fine. If you are unsure (especially if AF is weird or almost nonexistent) I would test.


----------



## alspals13

Thanks Foosh....this has never happened to me when AF has arrived so it is VERY strange. I will test tomorrow morning and see what it says then...


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Good luck! :dust: :hugs:


----------



## lysh

Yeah, I guess I would consider what I had still as spotting. Last night there was nothing and this morning there was pretty much nothing (just a slight tinge of color when I wiped...very, very slight). My temp did not drop, it actually rose .07 degrees. I was 97.92 yesterday and 97.99 today. Who knows!! At least it gives me some hope again because typically when my temp starts to drop it just keeps going until I get AF. 

I am still going to call my doctor though and ask about the spotting and if that is a problem (especially since I am taking prometrium). I am hoping to call today, but some days it is impossible to even take two minutes to make a phone call I am so busy, so we will see. 

Have a good Wednesday...weekend is almost here!


----------



## alspals13

Lysh such hope for you!! Hugs and fx'ed!!! 

I tested this morning and got bfn but still nothing when I wipe anymore. Will see what today brings.


----------



## nativetexan

Lysh and als- I'm still crossing my fingers for you both!


----------



## clandara

Alspals and Lysh - How are you doing today? Sorry Als about the BFN....hang in there!

I have never experienced IB but from what I read only about 30% of women will notice it and it should be minimal spotting....brown or light pink in color.
I agree with Lilfoosh that spotting should not require the use of pads/tampons. It should be only noticeable on a tissue and not really seen otherwise. i would say that when you start to pass red - that would be your offical first day of your new cycle.

Today marks CD 2.


----------



## nativetexan

Okay ladies, I need to vent. The past couple of hours has been a roller coaster. I went to the ladies room and my CM was pink, so I started freaking out. I'm so scared I will have another chemical. So I immediately called my doctor to make an appt, only to find out that my doc doesn't do OB anymore! I was so upset I started to cry. So I called two other doctors, and neither one can get me in until Oct 4th or 10th at the earliest. I scheduled with both until I decide which one to keep. I can't believe I can't get in to see a doctor though! I then ran out to CVS on my lunch break to buy a test to see if my line is getting lighter, and I got probably the darkest line I've ever gotten. It's not as dark as the control line, but pretty close. 

I'm just confused, scared, happy, and crying, lol. I know that only time will really tell and I need to chill out. Thanks for letting me vent. I can talk to DH about all this, but I don't think he quite gets it, lol. Last night I took a digi and got a positive. He asked me how accurate all the positive tests are. I had to explain how the hormones work and that I'm def preg, it's just a question of whether or not it sticks. I'm still not sure he understood, lol. 

Anyway, sorry for the rant, I just need to get it all off my chest. Hope you all are having a great Wednesday!


----------



## alspals13

Oh native. I totally understand the frustration! We are here for you! My teat was bfn this morning and sti nothing more. Grrrrr


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Native :hugs: Try to relax (yes I realize it will be hard), stress won't help. I'm sure it's nothing. You should be able to see just a regular GP, doesn't really need to be an OBGYN this early, especially if you just explain your concern. I'm not sure how set you are with health coverage, but is going to the emerg an option? Tell them you are newly pregnant (with your first) and have been having cramps and your cm is pink. They should take you for an ultrasound. When you say it's your first they tend to be a little more lenient because they don't want you to panic.

I don't think a little bit of pink CM is a big deal, but do what you need to for peace of mind. One bit of advice though, don't google it. Google brings back the worst information sometimes and makes you worry even more. Tummy cramps turns into cancer scares and it ends up being a fart...


----------



## nativetexan

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Native :hugs: Try to relax (yes I realize it will be hard), stress won't help. I'm sure it's nothing. You should be able to see just a regular GP, doesn't really need to be an OBGYN this early, especially if you just explain your concern. I'm not sure how set you are with health coverage, but is going to the emerg an option? Tell them you are newly pregnant (with your first) and have been having cramps and your cm is pink. They should take you for an ultrasound. When you say it's your first they tend to be a little more lenient because they don't want you to panic.
> 
> I don't think a little bit of pink CM is a big deal, but do what you need to for peace of mind. One bit of advice though, don't google it. Google brings back the worst information sometimes and makes you worry even more. Tummy cramps turns into cancer scares and it ends up being a fart...

Lmao...thanks Foosh. I needed that giggle. I actually have an urgent care facility that I can go to if need be. The pink CM is gone for now, so I'm feeling a little better. My other symptoms are still present, too, which is reassuring. I may visit the urgent care anyway...like you said, for peace of mind.


----------



## nativetexan

I just realized I currently have 9 hpt's in my cabinet at home, lol. I'm crazy!


----------



## lysh

Nativetexan.....thinking of you!! Just keep deep breathing. It is crazy how long it takes to get an appt.! 

lilfoosh...you always seem to have such calming advice! 

I think I am officially out for the month. I consider what I had today to be a light period which means my luteal phase was only 9 months. Today was a very stressful day at work today (I did not even get to eat my full lunch) so I did not get to call the doc. office. I have to call tomorrow though because something is not right. :nope:


----------



## alspals13

Native...take a deep breath and just know that you'll be able to get into a docs office soon! 

Lysh... Sorry youre out but heres to cd1 and new hope :)

As for me I took another hpt an hour ago and bfn again. Also no more anything when I wipe still!!!!! Thanks all for the excellent support


----------



## lysh

Alps...how many dpo are you now? Are you officially late for AF?


----------



## alspals13

Nope I am either 11 or 12 dpo today as I got a positive opk on Friday and sat morning then neg sat night. any ideas for me??


----------



## lysh

Well, I guess it depends how long your luteal phase normally is. However, seems like there is still a chance since you stopped bleeding! Not all women get an early pregnancy read either.....so there is still hope!

I stopped bleeding again, but it keeps coming and going. I definitely do not think I am pregnant, I am just frustrated right now because the prometrium supplements are turning out not to be a fix for my LPD. ugh

I really need to try to stay positive, but I am grumpy tonight!!!!! The stressful day did not help either. I am hoping to feel more myself tomorrow.


----------



## alspals13

So frustrating lysh!! Hopefully af comes on full blown soon for you so u can start a new cycle hope or an unexpected BFP :)

I don't know my normal lp length as I got off the pill then pregnant right away then a miscarriage and only one natural period 32 days after my miscarriage. So I have no idea what normal is for me. However Friday is 32 days and most likely that's long or spot on. Just very confused along with most!


----------



## alspals13

Well ladies the witch officially got me in full force this morning. Sad but ok about it bust want to learn to be calmer about ttc this month. Any advice? Also confused on what day is cd1. Is it today or Tuesday when I was spotting?

Hope for BFP for you all!!


----------



## nativetexan

als..so sorry. As for advice on being calmer, I don't think I would be a good one to give that, lol. I was a bit OCD this month. I dream about temping and totally wore DH out. I was more relaxed in the TWW (except for yesterday) than I have been historically. I just try to distract myself with work or social activities. 

For CD1, I've heard it both ways. Some say to count the first day you see anything, and some say that it has to be actual "flow." If you use fertility friend, it doesn't count it until you mark the day with actual flow (light, medium, heavy).


----------



## alspals13

Thanks Native! I know, I have a very OCD personality as well so it is going to be a challenge to stay calm, but that is my personal goal and I am going to do everything possible to meet it as often as possible!! 

Also, I have been lazy about exercise for the past month or so. Will beginning exercise again affect my chances for this upcoming month???


----------



## clandara

How is everyone doing today? 

I can't wait for my pc at home to be up and running.....I am a little OCD too so you can imagine what its like not having access to a pc at home, lol.

So sorry to everyone experiencing a new cycle....but let's see what we can all do to get those positive results this next month.

How are woolls and nativetexan doing with the bfp? Nativetexan I think any doctor should be more then okay right now. lilfoosh gave you some good advice and it will help to rest your mind and thanks lilfoosh for the smile you gave me today in your post. We do tend to make mountains out of mole hills at times!

Today marks CD 3 for me. I am countinuing to chart on countdown to pregnancy. It will be interesting to compare my cycles against eachother.


----------



## Woolls2110

Hiya ladies, 

Sorry to hear all theose back on a new cycle. Im not doing too bad, have booked in for a GP visit on th 3rd Oct so Ill be 6+1 then. Hoping to either get bloods or a scan done to reassure me. Here is a little pic of a test today, 17DPO. 

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/pregnancy-test-gallery/my-pregnancy-test6233

Hopefully everyone is doing well x x


----------



## alspals13

So excited for you both. For those of us starting a new cycle, it will be nice to continue to have one another's support!

I am out of Internet at home as well and man is it difficult!!!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I'm glad I gave people a little smile, that was the goal. :)

Sorry Als! :hugs: I have been told to start counting from the first day of full/red flow, but others have said that if you have regular spotting (for instance 1 day before AF every month) you can count that. Personally I don't count spotting at all.

I stay (sort of) calm by telling myself I can't do anything about it anyway. I will find out one way or another and I know how looonnnnggggg pregnancy feels so finding out at the absolute first possible moment is not high on my list of priorities. I temp and chart because it gives me a sense of control, even though I know I'm not controlling anything, it still lets me feel like I'm doing something. I know that when my perfect baby is ready for me I will be ready for him or her and I am doing everything in my power to make sure that I'm am in prime condition both physically and mentally. 

The month I got pregnant with our son I went to the dr because it had been 6 months of ttc and nothing was happening. I was panicked because I knew I had ovarian cysts and I was positive that I was infertile. The doc listened to me cry at him and sent me for some tests, Nov 26th I had the blood drawn. Jan 5th was my follow up appointment, they were going to let me know what the blood tests showed if I would have to have surgery to unblock a tube or something similarly scary. I was also prescribed Clomid and was to start taking it after I got my next period. So all we could do was wait. I was terrified. We waited for AF to show her face and for the first time in months I was actually impatiently wishing she would come along already. We waited, and waited and then I started getting sick, like a cold, all stuffed up and sore throat. We were supposed to go out for drinks with my co-workers and I decided because I was pretty sure I was late, that I would POAS just for shits and giggles. It came back super positive in less than 30 seconds. So we bought 3 more and I peed on them too. That was Dec 15th. 

At my Jan 5th appointment the doc told me my blood test turned up negative, I had just told him about the 4 BFPS, so he sent me for more bloods (we bought another HPT on the way home and I peed on that one to prove to myself that it was still positive). Turns out I had conceived directly before or immediately after the original blood work was done so it didn't show up, but when the nurse called to confirm the pregnancy she said to DH "Oh boy, yup, she is DEFINITELY pregnant. Her HCG levels are through the roof!", I was almost 2 months along and normally they do those tests much earlier. 

So, my January appointment didn't go how we had thought it would originally and now I have my baby boy. He is perfect. It doesn't matter to me how long I have to wait because I know I will get that feeling again, when I find out I'm going to have another baby. And it will be perfect. The Clomid is still sitting in our closet, expired and waiting to be thrown out. It still saddens me when AF shows but that just means my baby wasn't ready to meet me yet. Something so scary one minute can be instantly turned around into something spectacular. I guess that is why I can stay calm.

:hugs:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

NICE line Woolls!! The digi will be exciting, when the word "PREGNANT" comes up!


----------



## alspals13

LilFooshFoosh said:


> I'm glad I gave people a little smile, that was the goal. :)
> 
> Sorry Als! :hugs: I have been told to start counting from the first day of full/red flow, but others have said that if you have regular spotting (for instance 1 day before AF every month) you can count that. Personally I don't count spotting at all.
> 
> I stay (sort of) calm by telling myself I can't do anything about it anyway. I will find out one way or another and I know how looonnnnggggg pregnancy feels so finding out at the absolute first possible moment is not high on my list of priorities. I temp and chart because it gives me a sense of control, even though I know I'm not controlling anything, it still lets me feel like I'm doing something. I know that when my perfect baby is ready for me I will be ready for him or her and I am doing everything in my power to make sure that I'm am in prime condition both physically and mentally.
> 
> The month I got pregnant with our son I went to the dr because it had been 6 months of ttc and nothing was happening. I was panicked because I knew I had ovarian cysts and I was positive that I was infertile. The doc listened to me cry at him and sent me for some tests, Nov 26th I had the blood drawn. Jan 5th was my follow up appointment, they were going to let me know what the blood tests showed if I would have to have surgery to unblock a tube or something similarly scary. I was also prescribed Clomid and was to start taking it after I got my next period. So all we could do was wait. I was terrified. We waited for AF to show her face and for the first time in months I was actually impatiently wishing she would come along already. We waited, and waited and then I started getting sick, like a cold, all stuffed up and sore throat. We were supposed to go out for drinks with my co-workers and I decided because I was pretty sure I was late, that I would POAS just for shits and giggles. It came back super positive in less than 30 seconds. So we bought 3 more and I peed on them too. That was Dec 15th.
> 
> At my Jan 5th appointment the doc told me my blood test turned up negative, I had just told him about the 4 BFPS, so he sent me for more bloods (we bought another HPT on the way home and I peed on that one to prove to myself that it was still positive). Turns out I had conceived directly before or immediately after the original blood work was done so it didn't show up, but when the nurse called to confirm the pregnancy she said to DH "Oh boy, yup, she is DEFINITELY pregnant. Her HCG levels are through the roof!", I was almost 2 months along and normally they do those tests much earlier.
> 
> So, my January appointment didn't go how we had thought it would originally and now I have my baby boy. He is perfect. It doesn't matter to me how long I have to wait because I know I will get that feeling again, when I find out I'm going to have another baby. And it will be perfect. The Clomid is still sitting in our closet, expired and waiting to be thrown out. It still saddens me when AF shows but that just means my baby wasn't ready to meet me yet. Something so scary one minute can be instantly turned around into something spectacular. I guess that is why I can stay calm.
> 
> :hugs:

Thanks LilFoosh....you just made me tear up reading that story. What hope that gives to me and I'm sure all of us who got BFN's. Really makes me truly believe it will happen and I need to keep on living happily until it does. Thank you so much!
What an exciting time of life this is too...I need to keep remembering that :)


----------



## lysh

It was so nice reading all the posts today! AF came full force...which was weird because my temp. started to rise again! That is a first for me. I called my doc today. He said it is not normal for me to be spotting so early as I am taking prometrium, and he was not happy to hear that my LP was only 10 days this month, so he is having me come in for an ultra sound. He said he is not worried though.....well I am glad he isn't because I am!!! lol So now I need to wait for the nurse to contact me so I can get going on that. 

Woolls...it was very exciting to see your test!!!! You did get your holiday baby!!!!!


----------



## alspals13

Lysh...FX'ed that all is good in the baby making machine...keep us posted. So sorry she got you today too. Seems like she is on the prowl this month from everything I'm reading. ON to July babies!!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

That sucks Lysh. :hugs: Maybe the temp rise is from the progesterone? Progesterone is what makes our temp rise after O so maybe the pills are doing something but is taking longer to do it's job? Hopefully the doc will be able to figure out what is happening and it's an easy fix!


----------



## lysh

Yes, we shall see what the doctor finds out. I definitely should not be spotting 8dpo though, so something must be going on. Wonder if it is stress too. I have always had short cycles and a short LP, but maybe stress is making it worse. Who knows.....I guess after the initial disappointment, with every month comes new hope.


----------



## alspals13

lysh said:


> Yes, we shall see what the doctor finds out. I definitely should not be spotting 8dpo though, so something must be going on. Wonder if it is stress too. I have always had short cycles and a short LP, but maybe stress is making it worse. Who knows.....I guess after the initial disappointment, with every month comes new hope.

I agree with the new hope. I am giving myself another day or 2 and then only positivity and hope :)


----------



## nativetexan

Lysh- I hope your doc visit goes well. 

How is everyone else feeling today? My good friend who is also TTC just got AF yesterday. I'm very sad for her. It was her first month on clomid and they have been trying for quite a while. 

I was able to get in with a doctor and have an appt today at 1pm. I called and begged them, lol. The lines on my tests are getting darker, and the one this morning was as dark as the control line. I will be more at ease when they can tell me my levels are good though.

Happy Friday everyone!! :)


----------



## alspals13

nativetexan said:


> Lysh- I hope your doc visit goes well.
> 
> How is everyone else feeling today? My good friend who is also TTC just got AF yesterday. I'm very sad for her. It was her first month on clomid and they have been trying for quite a while.
> 
> I was able to get in with a doctor and have an appt today at 1pm. I called and begged them, lol. The lines on my tests are getting darker, and the one this morning was as dark as the control line. I will be more at ease when they can tell me my levels are good though.
> 
> Happy Friday everyone!! :)

So happy for you Native!!
Lysh...when you going to the dr?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I'm feeling pretty upbeat today, Native. I'm so happy you and Woolls' tests are getting darker! It is always so scary when they are light. 

Als, if I got prego this cycle I would have a June baby, granted end of June, but not yet July! I was just saying to DH last night (as I moved more baby close out of DS's dresser and moved in more big boy clothes), if we have another summer baby at least all of DS's clothes can be reused! 

I feel really good. I don't know what it is but I feel like THIS is the cycle! I definitely don't want to jinx it but my heart feels open and light... I don't know how else to describe it. Of course, don't quote me on this in 23ish days when I'm faced with the prospect of AF again! It's nice to feel so happy, I think I will just enjoy it for now. :D

HAPPY FRIDAY indeed!


----------



## nativetexan

Foosh- thats exactly how I felt at the beginning of this cycle! I hope thats a good sign.  at the dr now. They are actually doing an ultra sound. I was surprised about that.


----------



## alspals13

I agree ladies!! I feel super positive this cycle and happy that I am hopeful!! This is our month ladies :)


----------



## snowangel187

HEY ladies!! Wanted to stop by and say hi.. I'm on a last minute vaca visiting family.. So internet access comes and goes.. LOL


----------



## nativetexan

Hi Snowangel! Enjoy the vacation!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Have fun visiting the fam!

I did my shopping this afternoon and I am pretty sure I made someone's day! I few days ago we went to Walmart to buy diapers as the biggest box of Pampers is $10 off and I had a couple of coupons. After I got home I noticed that our coupons expire on Sept 30th. So when we went back today, to get toilet paper, I brought my coupons. I went to the back where the diapers are and there was a man about my age looking at all of the boxes, I waited until he picked up a box and handed him my $5 off coupon. He looked at it and back at me, I said I didn't need anymore diapers and it expires soon so since he could use it he could have it. Omg. The guy looked like he was going to cry or hug me or maybe both. Turns out he has twins and they needed the help. I found 2 more people to give the coupons to and then ended up putting the last one on the price sign and hope someone else gets it. I'm glad what would have been my garbage ended up helping someone out!!


----------



## nativetexan

Awe...that's so awesome foosh!


----------



## lysh

Native- how did the ultra sound and appt. go?

Hey snowangel!!! Hope you are enjoying your vaca!

alspals- I am waiting for the nurse to call me to make an appt. Hopefully soon!!!!! I hate waiting for appts.

lilfoosh...that was such a nice story!!! You are creating some good Karma!!! 

So glad today is Friday!!!!!!!!This was such a long week. Anyone have fun plans for the weekend? I have two friends who gave birth, so I will probably visit. Other than that, it is all about catching upon laundry, cleaning, food shopping....all the stuff I have been too exhausted to do during the week!


----------



## lysh

I love Saturday mornings and the fact that I can be lazy for a little while. I am about to get myself moving though so I can get food shopping done for the week.

I am so excited for my friends who have wonderful additions in their lives right now! It is a nice glimpse into what I hope my hubby and I will be able to feel one day too. 

I am definitely feeling pressured by age though. Every month we do not conceive is another month closer to 34 for baby number 1!!!! I cannot believe how quickly time has flown and and that I am at this point in my life where I am worried about getting any older before having my first!!! I remember when it seemed like I had all the time in the world. Anyone else feeling this way??

And I know the docs say birth control does not affect our abilities to conceive, but I wonder sometimes. I spent most of my 20s on birth control and I wonder if it really does change something in how our reproductive system works when off of bc. It will be interesting to see if any new research comes out within the next decade or so.

Well, I hope everyone has a good Saturday!


----------



## nativetexan

Lysh, I'm with you on the BC. I wish I knew back then how easy it is to track your cycles naturally. If we have a girl, I will def try to educate her, rather than push her to bc.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I think they are too quick to put girls on BC too. I got it at 15 to regulate my period... I could never have fully comprehended the impact that taking hormones could do. My body was already going through major hormonal changes, I didn't need to throw everything off by adding more into the mix. I at least took mine properly, with only 2 or 3 times when I took months back to back so I didn't get my period. One of my girlfriends took ALL of her BC back to back so she didn't have her period for years... now THAT I can see messing with your system for sure.

This morning we have a couple of guys in to change our water heater and a little later one of my good friends is coming over. DH just left for work and J is taking a nap.... what am I supposed to do now? :shrug:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Lysh, I stumbled upon this thread. I didn't look through it to see if you had found it, but it is about turning 34 and ttc#1!

:hugs:


----------



## alspals13

Foosh-What a nice thing you did andhow happy you made others!!

Lysh-I agree about the BC. I wish also I would have known how easy natural tracking is and how worth it it truly is. I will def educate my daughter as well. 

Happy Saturday to everyone. My DH is packing to leave on his business trip to Germany and I am about to go to the gym to get back on the exercise horse! We have a dinner party tonight with a bunch of friends which will be nice and then tomorrow, I am walking to raise money for Leukemia awareness with all my cheerleaders (and its supposed to rain).

So, i started temping this morning...is it best to wake up and do it at the same time very morning? As in I wake up at 6am during the week so do I have to wake up at 6am on the weekends too???


----------



## nativetexan

als- they say you should take it at the same time each morning. I know for me personally, the earlier I take it, the lower it is and vice versa. But, I also have been waking up earlier than normal on my own, so I take my temp when I wake up the first time. It's a little tricky, but basically try to take it at the same time, unless you happen to wake up earlier than that and won't be able to get several hours of sleep before your normal time. Hope that helps!

Things seem to still be going okay for me. The dr basically said that for 4 weeks, all seems normal. They can't see anything on the ultra sound which is what she expects. I go back in two weeks for repeat on the ultra sound and blood tests, which they also took yesterday. Hope to get those results early next week. I took another FRER today and the test line was darker than the control. One of these days I'll figure out how to post a pic, lol. So now I'm just trying to chill out and look forward to Oct 7th when they may be able to see something!

How are you all doing? Wools, how are things going for you?


----------



## lysh

als- yes, you are supposed to take it the same time everyday. However, I tend to be bad about it on the weekends, unless it is at a crucial point in my cycle. For example, right now I have AF, so I did not really bother waking up early. If it was around ovulation time, I would have set my alarm..taken my temp. and then go back to sleep. If you have the self-discipline to do it though, then that is probably better. I just do not when the weekend is here!

Native- October 7th will be an exciting day then! Keep us updated on the results. 

I am going to try a new yoga class this morning. I am trying to find a yoga studio I like that will not cost more than I want to spend. I am trying to find ways to relax. This year at work is going to be long and challenging. That on top of TTC (which I am already having issues with), I decided I need to do more relaxing things. 

I hope everyone else is enjoying their weekend.

Woolls...would love to hear updates too!


----------



## alspals13

Thanks native and lysh for the good info! 
Native-so exciting!! keep us updated!!

So, my cervix is really high and my period ended last night. Is that weird?


----------



## lysh

als- not sure...I do not check my cervix, so I have not really paid attention to how it should be at various points of the cycle.

One of my close friends just told me she is pregnant!!! I am excited for her, but more depressed for myself! lol If that makes sense.

I did not enjoy my yoga class this morning.....way too advanced for me! I might go back to my old studio...it was expensive but perfect for beginners.


----------



## alspals13

Lysh, 2 of my very good friends told me they are pregnant as well including my sister in law. I agree, happy for them but even sadder for myself....just want it so badly!!! Good thought and positive feelings for this month though :) This is our month!!


----------



## lysh

I like your positivity- I just want my luteal problem figured out, then I will feel better about it. I am hoping the nurse calls me Monday so I can get an appt.


----------



## alspals13

I am hoping she calls you monday too. If she doesn't, can you call her???


----------



## lysh

I can call....I bugged her the last time I was waiting for an appt.! lol They are usually pretty good about it, just depends on his hospital schedule etc. I will probably give her until Tuesday.


----------



## alspals13

Well I hope it's soon for you!

So my DH left late last night for Germany for a week for business. Luckily it's good timing as I am only on CD4, but miss him when he's gone...


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

If they don't call, I would call. They may be annoyed but, as the saying goes, it's the squeaky wheel that gets the oil. I found with my ObGyn's secretary she would say no to an appointment slot and then I would push back a little and she would be able to fit me in the time slot I wanted.


----------



## nativetexan

alspals13 said:


> Thanks native and lysh for the good info!
> Native-so exciting!! keep us updated!!
> 
> So, my cervix is really high and my period ended last night. Is that weird?

My cervix seemed to change throughout the day. If I checked in the morning, it may have felt high, but then at night it might be low. It was very confusing, especially since it was my first month charting that symptom. Honestly, I don't think I'm a fan of tracking that one, lol. Even now, it's so high I almost can't find it some days. Maybe pay more attention to the texture? That part seemed more consistent to me.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

You should pick a time of day and always check it then (like temping) because your cervix actually does move around during the day. In the morning it is usually higher than it is at night (for most women). Also, CM can change throughout the day and you are supposed to record the most "fertile" CM you see.

EDIT, to contribute additional info: Mostly your cervix should be low and closed, but during your period and when you ovulate it gets soft, high, open and wet (SHOW). When you are pregnant it doesn't really matter where your cervix is too much, but it should always feel closed. Some women (usually ones who have given birth) have an issue with their cervix not being able to close all the way.


----------



## alspals13

Thanks Foosh!!


----------



## clandara

Hello everyone! How is everybody? I have been trying to catch up with all the posts...lots to read!
I am on CD 8 and feeling pretty good. I have decided to just have fun this month and not worry so much about "trying". It will happen when it happens....my motto for today anyways! LOL.


----------



## lysh

Clandara- good motto!!!! 

I am doing okay, trying to relax. I have been so stressed out with my job that I do nto think it is helping my cycle either. Between spotting and my period, I have had something for 9 days now.


----------



## alspals13

I agree with lysh!!! Great motto clandara. We are doing the same except I am still temping and doing opks just so I am more knowledgeable about my cycle if nothing else!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I'm a little frustrated with stupid people but other than that (which seems unavoidable) I am doing well. My temps are higher this cycle than they have been for the last 2, I don't know why. :shrug: I got my BBT thermom the other day and noted that I started using it on my chart, but my temps were already up, and steadier than normal. My old average temp was around 35.4 before O, this month the average is 36 so far.

The positive thinking from everyone is very encouraging. You ladies are wonderful!


----------



## nativetexan

Sounds like the theme for this month is relaxation and positive thinking! Seems like a winning combo to me. :)

Lysh- have you heard more from your doc or nurse yet?


----------



## alspals13

Happy hump day everyone!!!
I went and bought preseed yesterday to begin using around CD15 or so, unless my chart tells me otherwise! Any advice or thoughts or good stories about preseed???


----------



## lysh

native- Yes, finally got in touch with a nurse! I have my ultrasound tomorrow and I will see my doctor on Friday to go over it. I am glad I am able to see my doctor right away rather than having to wait!!!

Als- I have been using preseed. Even though I have had no luck yet, a friend of mind was trying for months. She finally started charting, knew exactly when she was ovulating...used preseed...and got pregnant! I figured it does not hurt to try. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## lysh

Everyone is so quiet....hopefully busy doing something fun! Like :sex: 

I just got back from my appt. They did an internal ultrasound....so tomorrow I will find out what the doc has to say! 

I spoke to my mom and felt better...she had shorter periods than I have (she was 21 days) and always spotted. She even managed to have 3 kids! She was in her 20s, but still. I was getting nightmares of having to get a hysterectomy. I have slight medical anxiety, so I really should not have gone online to look anything up! lol


----------



## nativetexan

Lysh- so excited to hear what the doc says. I'm sure everything is fine, but it's nice to have that peace of mind. I know what you mean about looking things up on the internet. It's a terrible habit, but so hard to resist! (kind of like POAS)


----------



## lysh

Haha...good analogy. It is like poas....you know it might not be a good idea, but you can't help it!!!!! lol


----------



## alspals13

I agree...POAS for HPT and OPK's and now temping and googling is just as addictive. Recently checking my CM and CP is just as addictive too :)

Lysh-glad to hear you got the us and eager to hear the (good) news from the dr!

My DH is out of town this week and gets home tomorrow, CD9, so I am very excited to see him and miss him alot when he's gone. I am also very excited to start TTC'ing again and have such a good feeling about this cycle. We are going to try preseed!!! So hopefully that works some magic!!

Hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Woolls2110

Hi ladies, so so sorry that I havent been around for ages. 
How is everyone doing? Im ok 5+5 now and hating the waiting game. 
Hope everyone has a lovely weekend, we have sunshine which is something of a novelty! x x


----------



## alspals13

Woolls2110 said:


> Hi ladies, so so sorry that I havent been around for ages.
> How is everyone doing? Im ok 5+5 now and hating the waiting game.
> Hope everyone has a lovely weekend, we have sunshine which is something of a novelty! x x

I wish we had sunshine today!! Enjoy it for me too :)

I agree....hate the waiting game. I am on CD9 today and o'ed on CD19 last cycle. I am hoping I o a little earlier to make the general wait shorter, but as long as I O, I'll be happy :)


----------



## lysh

Woolls...what is 5+5 mean? How is everything going?

Alspals- I am on cd9 too, probably ovulating within the next 4-6 days.

So I had my doctor appt. today. Thankfully, everything looks good. I am getting blood work done at two different points in my cycle to check different hormonal levels. Otherwise, he wants me to continue the progesterone supplements. If I am not pregnant in 3 months, he wants to see me again (unless something shows up lacking in my blood work.)

I did ask about spotting and when we officially start AF. He said there is no clear answer. He was taught that the minute you spot, you started AF, but there are others (doctors) that feel differently. So I guess it is just one of those things that there is not clear answer for.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Lysh, 5+5 is 5 weeks & 5 days prego. That is great news from your doc, hopefully your bloods will all be fine too and it was just your body adjusting! Fingers crossed for a nice "normal" cycle for you.

Woolls, what are you waiting for?


----------



## lysh

Native- it is so exciting to see you updated and with the cute little baby ticker!!! Woolls- 5+5 is exciting too....I know you are probably looking forward to getting further in the trimester so you can breathe easier!

Thanks lilfoosh for explaining that for me!


----------



## alspals13

Lysh- so happy everything looks good so far, what good news!!

Foosh-How are you doing?

I am on CD9 today and very eager as I feel so positive this month!


----------



## lysh

Who have we not heard from in a while? Clandara- how are you doing? Hope everything is okay!!

Anyone else I am forgetting? I have terrible memory sometimes.

alspals- I am feeling positive again too this month. I think having that doctor visit over was weight off of my shoulders!

So I have decided this month to take a more relaxed approach to ttc. I feel like the first two months have been stressful. Not only am I adding yoga back into my life, but as far as bd'ing, we are just going to focus on enjoying ourselves. I am even putting Preseed to the side for this cycle. So we will see what happens!


----------



## Woolls2110

Yeah 5 weeks 6 days now and just waiting for the scan and reassurance that everything is ok. I dont think I could cope with another MC. I really hope all is well this time round!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi ladies. I'm doing ok, Als. I have been very stressed with getting this hiring process over with. DH and I haven't really been bding too much this cycle, I was really sick (nauseous) all day and night for 2 days and now I am super tired. We have been so busy these last couple of weeks and while it does make the cycle go by faster, I am so exhausted! On top of all of that, I have been doing a crappy job temping this cycle. The couple of days I was sick I had a bit of a fever, so those ones don't really count and then this morning I was so tired I took my temp but pushed the button too many times and erased the results before I could look at them, then I tried taking my temp again but had to pee, so that one doesn't count as I was moving around. So I just went back to bed and tried taking it after I had slept for a bit, but it still doesn't count because I didn't get 3 hours... So even if I am ovulating around now (hopefully I'm not because it would be a little early for me), I wouldn't be able to tell. I'm actually not doing badly, none of this stuff is bothering me too much, it just seems like a lot. And I know things will get better soon, I just have to ride it out.

I'm glad everyone else is doing well. It is cold here today, not really cold, but colder than it should be. It's sunny, which is nice. DH is back from work and DS is taking his nap. I am going to cuddle up on the couch with a cafe mocha, watch a show and let DH clean!!! HAHAHA


----------



## alspals13

Wools- FX'ed for you!!! Hoping its a sticky one :)

Lysh- I love the idea of a relaxed TTC month. We are trying to just enjoy BD'ing this month as well, but we are using preseed. My DH has just been putting some on his finger and applying it up there by himself (TMI). Is that sufficient enough?

Foosh- A busy cycle is a good cycle as it keeps your mind off of TTC which will hopefully be helpful :)

Happy thoughts!!


----------



## lysh

alspals...I am not sure what is sufficient. I used the applicator, however, I am wondering if maybe it was too much. If I do not get a bfp this month, I might try it again next month and use less.

So I am working on relaxing in all areas of my life because I believe it will help with ttc. So operation 'be relaxed' has commenced!!! Yoga was cancelled today, so instead I went for a massage! I try to get a massage once per season. I just wish they were not so expensive, I would love to go monthly! I love fall (despite the cool weather), so I purchased some mums for outside today and cute baby pumpkins for the main room. Soon we are going to order pizza and then I am going to make an apple crisp! yum!! On the menu for the week.....beef stew. 

So what is everyone else doing that is enjoyable and relaxing??


----------



## alspals13

I am following in suit and mission relaxation is commencing now! I am planning on exercising 3 days a week, even if it is just a walk with my pup and DH for 30-40 min. I also plan on cooking as much as possible in these next few weeks. I would LOVE to go and get a massage. Thats my next goal...schedule a massage!


----------



## lysh

Woolls...by the way, I went through a miscarriage when I was in my mid 20s so I know how devastating it can feel. I hope this little one sticks for you!!!

lilfoosh...I know it is hard to keep up with ttc when under stress. I am partly wondering if that is why my dh and I had trouble the past two months. I was stressed out which was making him stressed out. And it is hard to bd when feeling that way!!! Some nights it was a struggle, and what fun is that?

alspals...good for you! I think we all should begin operating 'be relaxed'. I love cooking....my apple crisp is baking as I type!


----------



## alspals13

Oh I would love an apple crisp recipe!! Willing to share??


----------



## lysh

https://allrecipes.com/Recipe/apple-crisp-ii/detail.aspx

It came out really good. You might just want to use 1/4 cup of water instead or none at all.


----------



## alspals13

Thanks lysh! I'm gonna try this tomorrow I think :)

Do you think it's possible to ovulate earlier than last cycle which was on cd19? I am really hoping I o sooner than that. What are the odds?


----------



## lysh

I am not sure....I typically ovulate around the same time every month, but who knows! Maybe one of the other ladies has better advice!


----------



## alspals13

I don't know what normally happens to me due to the craziness my body has been through....hoping to O at some point!


----------



## nativetexan

Als- I found that I would typically ovulate around the same time each month, give or take a few days. Sometimes it could be as early as day 15, or as late as day 18, with day 16 being the most common.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Your luteal phase doesn't really change, only maybe +/- 1 day (this is the time between O and menses). The first part of your cycle is the part that changes. So if you ov'd on day 18 and got your period on cd31, your cycle was 30 days. If you then ov'd on day 15 you should get your period on cd27, giving you a 26 day cycle. In both cases the LP is 12 days, it's the day you Ov that changes. So it is completely possible, in fact it is probable, unless you always have a ## day cycle, which you have said you don't.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

DH and I got into an argument this morning, a pretty bad one. We worked it out but I hate being angry with him and making him upset. Sometimes, when we are in the middle of a fight, I purposely say things that I know will hurt him and it makes me feel better that the time, but afterwards I always feel like such a douche. The make up sex was good though. :blush:

Can't believe the weekend is almost over, we've been so busy. I'm very glad next weekend is a long one here.

:hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi Ladies, do you mind if I join you again? I must have lost my subscription to your thread when I had a clear out!! How are you all doing? what days you all on? x


----------



## alspals13

Welcome back Mrs. B!
Thanks Foosh and Native for the info! I am really hoping I O and that I O earlier than CD19 this month, but I will just be happy if I O at all :)

Foosh - I hate fighting with my DH as well. What I try to do whenever I am angry at him is find a way to realize what I'm angry about is just not worth it. I have 2 friends going through a divorce right now so it has made me appreciate what I have so much more. 
It is absolutely frustrating, but at least you had make up BD'ing :)


----------



## lysh

Welcome back Mrs. B!! I am on CD 11 now, should be ovulating in a few days.

lilfoosh- glad you and DH made up! Fighting is very stressful...if I am arguing with my DH my day and mood is completely ruined.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thank you both :hi:

As you can see by my ticker I am 7dpo and if my temp hadn't taken a dive for the last 2 days I would have been very optimistic this cycle, but for now I'm not so sure. We timed BD excellently I think, have been having alot of cramping and copious amounts of CM which I haven't noticed before. x


----------



## alspals13

I am on Cd11 now too Lysh! I hopefully will ovulate by 19, but maybe earlier! Mrs. B, it could be an implantation dip maybe?!?!

We used preseed the other day for the first time and wow did it make it more comfortable for me. Also, way less stuff came out than ever before (hoping that will be a good sign and I'll get my BFP :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

I was hoping that yesterday but wasnt sure about 2 days, will have to let you know what happens with it tomorrow.

Do you find preseed spoils the mood? Id like to give it a go but think i'll feel weird. x


----------



## lysh

Als- I felt like more came out with the preseed (I am thinking I used too much...I used the amount the directions recommended, but maybe that is for people who do not lubricate naturally at all).

Mrs. B- I tried to insert the preseed before DH got to the bedroom, but it did not always work out like that. It was a little weird, but it did not kill the mood completely. This cycle we are trying without....our goal is to have more fun ttc (it was getting stressful).


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I have heard a lot of women say to use like half the recommended and it is a lot less mess, with the preseed I mean. You don't have to use the applicator do you? When we used lube (before TTC because it isn't a spermy friendly one), DH would always just apply it to the tip of his "tool" and that seemed to work pretty well, without spoiling the mood.

I'm on CD14 and I have had the eggwhite-y-ist CM DH and I have seen to date. Last cycle I ov'd on CD16, so it should be any time now for me.

Welcome back Mrs.B. :wave:

I'm not complaining about this, I just wanted to share because of the irony. Remember yesterday I said I was going to relax by curling up on the couch with a cafe mocha...well, not 5 minutes after I snuggled in, I ended up spilling the boiling coffee all over myself! Not so relaxing. :haha: I couldn't help but laugh.

So, I have been on a low carb diet for about a month now and I have lost over 15 lbs. I'm very proud of myself, I have shown complete restraint, even when we have been out to dinner or had friends over and they have ordered pizzas. I haven't really worked in any more exercise because I know I won't be able to keep it up and will just end up gaining whatever weight I lose back. I already go for walks with my little one everyday though. It is actually quite noticeable and I had to pull out some pants that were put away because they no longer fit with the pregnancy.

Als, I know what you mean about appreciating what you have when faced with friends going through rough times. I'm very happy for what I have, he just pisses me off sometimes! I have to remind him that he needs to think before he speaks or acts. I try to give him the benefit of the doubt but when he "steps in it" he tends to mush it around instead of cleaning it up.

Sorry, I'm tired and a little scatter brained today, I probably could have put this post in a more fluid arrangement, but oh well!


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies, thanks for the advice! We are using preseed right now by just applying it to the tip of DH's tool also and he also is inserting some into my tool with his finger, which heightens some fun in the bedroom so I have found it pretty helpful. Putting that full amount in seems like WAY too much as I do have CM on my own, just want to help it out a bit. Mrs. B I say give it a try :)

Lysh- How's the relaxed TTC going so far??

Foosh- Don't get me wrong, I totally know what you mean....sometimes DH just pisses me off too :) I guess in the moment, I just feel so weird because two of my best friends are divorcing. So, it's just a strange thing to witness and makes me appreciate my DH even more. With that being said, I was definetly pissed at him for the stupidest thing today and did not take my own advice...hahaha.
That's amazing though that you have lost so much weight. I am sure it makes you feel so much healthier, less stressed, and like Bd'ing more!! I lost about 30 lbs a few years ago and wow did it make me want to BD more :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thankyou foosh

Well ladies, my temp picked back up this morning:happydance:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

MrsB, it looks like this cycle is getting back up to a better length, that's awesome! Fx'd it was an implantation dip. :)

Happy Monday! I'm in a particularly good mood this morning. I don't have anything planned for today and there is nothing I'm aware of that needs to be done.

I hope everyone is in a good and relaxed mood still!


----------



## Mrs.B.

It does doesnt it :) I took soy this month, I think its helped! Hope you have had a good day


----------



## alspals13

Glad you both sound happy and relaxed today :) Mrs. B- Hope that it's an implantation dip!! If nothing else, yeah for a longer cycle!!

As for me, I have had a killer headache that's persistent all day yesterday and now today again. Could that be a sign of impending ovulation? I am still in very good spirits!!! Have such a positive feeling this month :)

Also- I am using preseed....is it normal for more to drip out today after BD'ing yesterday around 8pm? Or is EWCM? This is my first cycle tracking CM so trying to figure things out :)
Thanks!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Cant believe how excited I am ... I shouldnt let myself get like this as it will hit hard when AF shows

Yay for positive feelings :happydance:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Ok ladies. I have a bit of a moral dilemma, that I need help with. I posted this thread, and I would like your opinions please. It is a little long, sorry, but it is really eating away at me, so if you could please take a look for me. I am trying to figure out what to do, if anything, about my friends' over fed baby.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh that sounds awful hun, I have no idea as I dont have children and only you know how your friend will react to your comments, but even if its to put your mind a risk you need to say something. Maybe speak to the daddy and drum it into him that he needs to get something done. Will doctors/midwife pick up on it from babies weight? x


----------



## nativetexan

Foosh, have you brought it up casually? Like, "I saw an article in a magazine" or something like that? Those situations are tough. I usually try to bring it up by using others as conversation and see if the person picks up on the similarities.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

MrsB, the daddy is scared to talk to her about it because he has tried to bring it up before and she turned around and started crying saying he thinks she is a horrible mother. She has a history of mental health issues (and several suicide attempts from her teen years) so everyone is sort of walking on eggshells. She doesn't listen to doctors, she thinks she is smarter than they are.

Native, I have tried that. I have brought up other friends and talked about make believe people to try to get her to come to the realization on her own but she just isn't clue-ing in! She is not stupid, but I think she has puts on blinders. She is quiet big herself and may be just trying to prove that her weight problems are genetic like she has been claiming for years even though the doctors say it isn't.

I don't know anymore. I was talking to Daddy and he has a plan for the near future and I hope that he is able to follow through with it. I am trying to not freak out about it, one more month won't be the end of the world, right?


----------



## nativetexan

Yikes. I say if the husband has a plan, that's probably the best. It sounds like she is just one of those ppl that you can't get through to. I have a friend/coworker like that. It's very hard to stand by and watch, but sometimes that's all we can do...especially if she is that unstable and unwilling to accept advice. This also reminds me of my brother in law. He is younger than my husband and just makes one mistake after another, no matter how much DH tries to give him guidance. Try not to stress yourself over it.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I try, but it's so much harder when we have just spent some time with them. I think you are right that there isn't really much that I can do, I guess talking to Daddy about it was probably the best way to address the problem. Waiting to see how it plays out will be very difficult. Another issue is that they are about 2 hours away from us, so I can't just pop over to see how they are or to offer to watch the little guy for a bit. I feel helpless, like I just have to watch the inevitable bad stuff happen.


----------



## lysh

Mrs. B- glad your cycle is looking better this month! What does soy supposed to help with?

lilfoosh- glad you had a non-stressful day (despite the moral dilemma). I was back to work today, so it was stressful but now that I am home I am working on enjoying my evening and relaxing.

That is a tough situation you are in. I am trying to put myself in your position and I can't say exactly what I would do. I would probably try to bring it up in a conversational way....like what nativetexan suggested. If her husband cannot get it through to her, I am not sure if you can. Unless you think she is apt to listen to a friend more?

** I just saw that you said the husband has a plan. I know it is hard, but sometimes we just have to let it be. You spoke to him and he is the father...there is only so much an outsider can do. 

Well, I got a positive on my OPK tonight. It is a day earlier than usual. So I will either have a shorter cycle this month or my LP will be a bit longer. Guess we shall see!


----------



## alspals13

Foosh I really think you did the right thing by talking to her DH and leaving it to him. It sounds like treading water is what you are all doing while helping as well. It is so hard when you live far away as well to help as much as you want, but hopefully her DH can help. If that doesn't work, maybe you could all have a sit down together?

Lysh- happy baby making tonight!!!! I have my FX'ed for you :) 
I am awaiting ovulation and can not wait!!!!!


----------



## alspals13

Foosh I really think you did the right thing by talking to her DH and leaving it to him. It sounds like treading water is what you are all doing while helping as well. It is so hard when you live far away as well to help as much as you want, but hopefully her DH can help. If that doesn't work, maybe you could all have a sit down together?

Lysh- happy baby making tonight!!!! I have my FX'ed for you :) 
I am awaiting ovulation and can not wait!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Soy is supposed to help with ovulation, but seems to have done me the world of good! Although my temp dropped off again thus morning so I don't think that's a good sign xx


----------



## clandara

Good Morning everyone!

Sorry I have not been on....between having the pc fixed and working and everything else, time seems to have flown by.

How is everyone doing? It is nice to read that everyone is trying to have a more relaxing month in TTC. I think I have done well to stick to that motto. DH and I have had been BD'ing and both of us seem to be in good spirits.

Today marks CD 15 for me. I believe I ovulated approx two days ago which was the same for last cycle. I had a CM change which was also on the same day last cycle as well. I am curious as to how long this cycle will last but I am going to try and not overthink it.

Happy Tuesday!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Welcome back, Clandara. I hope all your pc issues have been sorted out! I definitely know what you mean about this cycle flying by. DH and I almost didn't get in the BDing we should have because we were so exhausted and didn't realize we were that far into the cycle already! We tried to make it up by doing it twice one day, I told DH it doesn't really work like that, but it made him feel better. lol

I believe I am 1dpo today. I had a temp rise and all the other signs seem to be pointing in that direction, which is awesome because I have been really (and I mean really) bad with temping this cycle.

Happy Tuesday, indeed!


----------



## alspals13

Welcome back Clandara! Excited that you ovulated Foosh!!

I am still awaiting O and hope it comes by Monday next week because my DH is traveling on Tues and Wed. I imagine it will though as Tues is CD20 and I have always O'ed before then!! FX'ed for me that I O soon!


----------



## clandara

Yes all the PC issues are taken care of....I hope, lol. Had to install a new hard drive. 

So in the book I am working through, I am on a chapter that talks about food. Items like runny eggs, sushi and rare meat are not good for a pregnant woman. Are there any foods that you eat that would fall into this category or something similar? How do you feel about giving that item up and what are some things that you can do to replace the item?

For me, I am a lunch meat girl....I love sandwiches. I am sure that I can give it up completely by replacing it with home cooked meats like roast chicken or beef. Be a little extra work, but worth it on so many levels in the end.

How about everyone else?


----------



## lysh

Welcome back Clandara!!! I would feel lost without my PC...glad it is fixed!

alspals....hope you OV soon!!!! If you typically ovulate sooner than CD20, then you should be fine!

lilfoosh..yay! Onto the 2ww for you!

Mrs. B- does it help with ovulating sooner or just ovulating in general?

I showed a positive on my opk last night and this morning. The line is still pretty strong this evening, but slightly lighter than this morning. Does anyone know about opks and ovulation? Once it gets lighter again (technically a negative) is that another indication that ovulation has taken place already?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Both from what I understand x


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Clandara, the first time around I found giving up sushi particularly difficult, also some cheeses. And I like a nice glass of wine, or two occasionally but that was a little easier to go without. Caffeine was hard too. We went out for sushi still I just stuck to the cooked stuff. Cheeses are ok if pasteurized, so just had to go without certain ones (like brie, goat and blue) :cry: I didn't have any alcohol but you can get around it by getting virgin mixed drinks or non alcoholic beer. I could have 1 cup of caffeine a day, so I had to time it well or I would have 2 coffees that were 1/2 regular 1/2 decaf.

Medicine was hardest as I got 2 bad colds and couldn't really take anything!

Lysh, when you get your LH surge (and pos opk) it can take up to 48 hours for the egg to be released. I'm not sure if that means that by the time you get a neg that you have O'd. I can't do opks because when I have cysts the results are all wonky and it looks like I am oving the whole cycle or like 6 times, so I am not speaking from experience, just what I have read. :flower:


----------



## lysh

Clandara- to answer your earlier question, I would say that caffeine is hard for me. Even though I am not pregnant yet, I already cut back. I have about half a cup a day because I mix half decaf into it. Not having any beer and wine will be difficult. Especially Samuel Adams Octoberfest!! lol (my favorite). Cold cuts....I love my Subway sandwiches. I have not researched all the no, no's yet...but those 3 items stand out. When I am pregnant, I will probably continue to have a little bit of caffeine every now and then, but mostly stick to decaf. so I get the taste. Obviously, there is not much I can do about alcohol. For cold cuts, I will probably just stick to leftovers for lunch, make egg salad, or do what you said and cook real meat. In the end though, I would happily give this all up for a healthy pregnancy.


----------



## clandara

Yes i feel the same....All of it is worth it to have a healthy pregnancy and little one. I should try some decaf. I don't need coffee but i do get one on the way to work mostly to have a warm beverage at the start of the day. I will to have try making this change and see what the outcome will be....oh oh for DH! LOL.

Thank you everyone for the warm welcome back! Hope you are all doing well!


----------



## lysh

Clandara- I slowly cut back. I use to enjoy up to 2 cups a day. So I have been doing half and half for a while. If I am lucky enough to conceive, I will do decaf. and then half and half every 3rd day or so. I know a little caffeine is okay, so I figured that would not be too bad. That is what I say now though...I tend to get paranoid so once I do get a BFP, I might stick to all decaf! lol


----------



## alspals13

Alot to catch up on!!!
I am going to miss wine and cold cut turkey the most!!! I dont drink caffeine and dont eat raw sushi and am lactose intolerant, so just cold cuts and wine for me....but i would HAPPILY give it all up for a little one :)

Still waiting to O....hopefully by Monday at the latest!!!!

How is everyone doing on relaxing?


----------



## lysh

I am doing okay on relaxing. I had a really stressful day at work yesterday, but today was better!!! As far as TTC, we are trying to be relaxed about it. Of course around ovulation I feel a bit stressed, but it is okay. I think part of it is hormones too!

Yeah...work week halfway over!


----------



## alspals13

Def happy work week is halfway over!!! Have a long day ahead of me tomorrow though....
Looking forward to O so I can get into the TWW!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I got word today that my job stuff has all gone through and they were able to bump my start date back up, so I start on Tuesday! I'm so excited! Jacob is having a wonderful time with the care provider we have selected but tomorrow will be the true test as it will be the first time that I leave him there alone. I don't think he will really notice and it is only for an hour or so, but I'm glad that she is letting us easy into this whole daycare thing.

TTC is not really in the forefront of my mind at the moment, which is good because I have messed up so many temps at this point I would be pulling my hair out trying to figure out what is going on with my chart! This morning I woke up with a stuffy nose and had been breathing through my mouth, so my first temp was more like room temperature than my body temp. :rofl: So I had to take it again, I'm sure the second one was fine, as I had not moved around at all but I don't know. :wacko:

Sorry to hear how stressful your job is Lysh. Is there anyway that you could make it more enjoyable? Bring in some baked goods or organize a relaxed Friday or something? You work with the DD kids, right? Have a movie afternoon with popcorn? The smell of popcorn coming from the DD room at my high school was always taunting me!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I think I am going to test tomorrow morning... something should show by now if I am shouldnt it? So nervous! x


----------



## alspals13

12 DPO is the average time for it to show positive, but don't freak out if it is BFN until you get AF!! When is AF due??


----------



## Mrs.B.

I have no idea, I haven'y had 2 cycles the same since I came off BC! So I am jst waiting it out not having a clue! lol its so frustrating x


----------



## lysh

Lilfoosh...I do not worked with the DD kids. I am an inclusion teacher at the middle school. I just have a lot of students to oversee (23) with a lot of high needs and it is just stressful. I move between 3 classrooms, have to teach writing and grammar, provide support, accommodations, modifications etc. etc. etc. It is just an intense year, but it will pass. I get through day by day! :)
Mrs. B- how many dpo are you again? Good luck with the test!!!!! Hoping you get a bfp!!!
I am now 2dpo...start prometrium again tonight. Yay for 2ww!!!
Sorry you have a long day ahead of you alspals...work related?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Sorry Lysh, I guess I was thinking of someone else. Day by day is the only way to take stressful jobs!

MrsB your chart looks pretty good, the rising temp is very promising and your LP is so far 2 days longer than last cycle! Are you taking something to lengthen your LP or regulate your cycle? You are the one taking soy, right?

Tomorrow is my last official day at home. I think DH is way more excited than me. I left J with the care giver today for a bit and he didn't even notice I was gone until I was back, ok that's not entirely true, apparently he was saying "Mumma" a lot but he didn't get upset or anything. I'm really glad he is comfortable with the daycare we chose.

Any big plans for the weekend? It's Thanksgiving here, so we have Monday off. Just having dinner with my parents on Sunday but other than that we finally are getting a relaxed weekend! 

Yay for Friday!


----------



## Mrs.B.

12dpo and :bfn: x
I'm not taking anything other that tried soy this cycle x


----------



## nativetexan

Happy Friday, ladies! Sorry I have been MIA most of this week. Haven't been feeling the greatest and trying to rest a lot. How are you all doing? Has everyone ovulated??


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Poop! Your temp is still rising though. How do you feel, besides disappointed it didn't just come out BFP already?

One day maybe some lady scientist who is trying to conceive will decide to try to make a test that determines whether the egg has fertilized and then one that tells us if it has implanted, so we can know what our bodies are doing instead of this silly guessing game that we have now... fx'd for that!

I'm 4 dpo today, Native, and seriously hoping that I don't start spotting in the near future, like I did last cycle.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Holy POAS fiend, Native!! :haha: I just checked out your chart and there are a whole lotta pluses on there! It's nice that you are keeping track of your CM & CP still, it's interesting info for us ttc still! It does look like you had a bit of an implantation dip & the one day of IB too.


----------



## alspals13

I have not ovulated yet, but my opk's are getting darker yesterday and today so I am crossing my fingers I O by Monday at the latest. 

Mrs.B, your temps do look REALLY good still....keep your hopes up cautiously until the witch arrives. 

I am so eager to O and get into the TWW!!!!


----------



## alspals13

I have a question for you ladies...
So I am continuing to await my ovulation date. It was strange today....I temped at 6am, my normal time to temp and got a 97.8 (highest temp yet) and then temped an hour later after laying in bed and got a 97.7. Very weird that it went down and which do i record?
Thanks for any help!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I would record the first, mine sometimes go down throughout the day x

I'm not sure how I am feeling, very disappointed, very tired, very anxious lol x


----------



## alspals13

Def positive that your temp is continuing to rise AND your LP is longer. FX'ed for you!!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Als, I commented on your other thread, as I saw that one first. Especially because you are getting +opks, you will want to use the first temps because it will let you know when you have actually ovulated, since the opks just tell you that it is going to happen within the next 12-48 hours, the temp shift will let you know when it has happened.


----------



## alspals13

Thanks foosh. Just saw your other post too ! I am getting negative opks though right now although they are getting darker. Hmmmmm crazy body


----------



## nativetexan

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Holy POAS fiend, Native!! :haha: I just checked out your chart and there are a whole lotta pluses on there! It's nice that you are keeping track of your CM & CP still, it's interesting info for us ttc still! It does look like you had a bit of an implantation dip & the one day of IB too.

Lol...yes, I'm a bit obsessive. I used my last one today though. I think I will stop now. I had a my 6 week scan today and it did not go well. They only saw the gestational and yolk sac, but no baby. The doc was not to up beat about it and basically started preparing me for the worst. I'm a bit of a mess now, but going to try to stay stress free until my follow up scan next Friday. It will be another long week.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Big hugs to you native x


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

:hugs: Native!! Here they don't normally do a scan until 7 weeks. Maybe you just aren't as far along as you originally thought, sometimes a day in one direction or the other makes all the difference in the world!


----------



## nativetexan

Thanks Foosh and Mrs. B. I am keeping my head up...mostly. :) I am going to another doctor on Monday, as I was very put off my how my doctor handled the situation today. She initially walked in congratulating me, telling me things looked great, and then realized she didn't read the entire report.


----------



## alspals13

Native...glad you're keeping your head up and going to another dr. Hopefully this doc was just rushed and uninformed. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## lysh

There is a lot to catch up on!

als- I would stick to the first temp.

Mrs. B- Hang in there!!! I know the days nearing potential AF or BFP can be tiresome and worrisome. I try to stay busy mentally during those days, otherwise my mind goes crazy!

Native- I am sorry you had such a stressful visit to the doctor. I am glad you have another appt. on Monday. I can't imagine how nervous you must feel. :hugs: I will be thinking of you!!! 

For everyone else....hope you have a wonderful Saturday. Any great plans for the weekend?

I am going to yoga this morning (hopefully the class is not cancelled again). Then my DH and I are going to go pumpkin picking. Later we are meeting friends for dinner and going on a haunted haystack ride! lol We are all about the Autumn/Halloween activities! I have Monday off, so I am loving this 3 day weekend!


----------



## Mrs.B.

lysh said:


> Mrs. B- Hang in there!!! I know the days nearing potential AF or BFP can be tiresome and worrisome. I try to stay busy mentally during those days, otherwise my mind goes crazy!

Thank you, I got more tests today as I ran out lol, going to hold off for as long as I can tho hehe. 

Its now got to the point where I cant get over the length of this cycle, its the longest for 3 cycles! and soon to over take the one 4 months ago too!! So even if I dont get :bfp: my LP has much improved this month to last. :happydance:


----------



## lysh

Mrs. B- so happy your LP is longer!!! I am hoping for the same. How are you doing today?

Native- How are you hanging in?

Clandara- How are you doing?

I am currently 5 dpo and my temps are looking good. Last month they stayed pretty low and my LP was short (even with the progesterone) so I am glad to see my temps. are a little higher. 

I really should be cleaning right now and not sitting in front of this computer! lol Hope everyone has a good Sunday!


----------



## Mrs.B.

lysh said:


> Mrs. B- so happy your LP is longer!!! I am hoping for the same. How are you doing today?

Happy Sunday :) 

Today is a bit of a weird day, just been over to see my little sisters new flat and shes just done out a nurser, its so cute! I desperatly want one!!

Still waiting for either AF or +ve xx


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Lysh, I'm glad your temps are up this cycle. I guess it probably took a little for the progesterone to kick in and start helping, but very happy that it did. :flower:

Happy Sunday to you too, MrsB! Your chart still looks really promising, I am still holding out hope for your BFP! :dust:

Have you thought about how you want to do up your nursery? Are you an animal person or pattern or specific character? Are you going to go neutral or based on your baby's gender?

Are you all planning to find out the gender of your little bundles or go for the surprise? Personally, I am not good with surprises, I need to know! With DS we ended up paying for a 3d ultrasound because the sonographer who did the regular one couldn't tell and I didn't want to wait any longer...clearly I'm impatient as well. :haha:


----------



## lysh

Mrs. B- Hoping for a BFP for you!!!! 

Lilfoosh..... Occasionally I will look at nursery sets. I have yet to see one that really jumps out at me, but then again, I have not looked in person. I am waiting to do that until I get my BFP and I take DH with me! I do tend to like animal stuff though.

We are going to wait to find out. The funny thing is, is that I am a planner. I like to plan ahead and I hate not knowing things, but for some reason I want this to be a surprise. I guess I want to experience that whole, "It's a girl!" or "It's a boy!" thing. So when we do pick out nursery stuff it will be gender neutral. 

Okay, I finally got some cleaning done and now I am off to do some shopping....I am getting ready to do some baking!


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies!!
Happy Sunday :)
Mrs b. Thinking of you and hoping for that BFP!!
I finally got my pos opk yesterday and again today. Also had a big temp drop yesterday and went up today. Don't know what that means!!
I like the animal theme too lysh! 
We haven't decided on gender yet though. We both go back and forth waiting until BFP to make a decision!
Sorry this is choppy but on my phone on the way to golf with the family!! Enjoy your Sunday's :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks Ladies.

I love neutral things, My sister had gone grey and white and it look lush! I too am a planner and would like to find out but the more I think about it the more I love neutral so I sway towards not finding out, but then I think it will but me not knowing haha. so I think the decision will be made on the spot :haha:

Im just cooking our roast dinner and baking some napoleon's cream slices, never made them before so this is a first :)

When we got married I did everything for our wedding myself and made all my invites, table names, bridesmaid tiaras, etc etc. I just received a phone call from MILs friend and her son is getting married next Oct and they want me to do theirs! Including their cake.. boy I am going to be busy! Also making a wedding cake and cupcakes for a wedding in 2 weeks time... I love having a project :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Als, it looks like you ov'd yesterday, so today I think you are 1dpo! Have to see what your temp does tomorrow. Fingers crossed! :flower:

MrsB, that sounds excellent! Projects are so much fun. Are you going to try to turn it into a little business? I bet it will all turn out lovely!

We did our nursery neutral for DS, even though we knew we were having a boy. It's light green with animals, warm wood tones and navy blue and white accents. DS really likes cows and sheep now because of it, he points to them every morning. I think I am going to change it up a little bit for the next one, especially if it is a girl (I hope it is, but another boy would be just as lovely). His big boy room is a rich, deep blue and has dinosaurs, which he also loves.

There was a nursery thread that I posted on before, maybe I will try to find it again. I'm really excited about this for some reason! :blush:


----------



## alspals13

Thanks Foosh for checking out my chart for me! I am eager to see what my temp is tomorrow to know for sure when I O'ed! My OPK is still positive today so not totally sure...

Mrs. B- sounds like you're a super creative person and great baker!!!

I think neutral sounds so pretty and perfect as well. That's probably what we will go with as well!

Eager for you Mrs. B!!! How you feeling?


----------



## Mrs.B.

I do try to be creative, Im a perfectionist so I always try my best.

I made this cake for my sisters baby shower the other week, everyone liked it :)

I would love to do some sort of creative business or wedding business, I love doing it, but I worry if I tried as a business I would get bored and I wouldnt want that as I love doing it all. I made my tiaras for my bridesmaids, then my friend wanted one making for her wedding, and her jewellery and then I have another request for jewellery, then another, and now this :) so I am doing well so far :)

I dont know how I am feeling as I think one or another should show whether it be a +ve or AF.. I feel in limbo... you know? xx
 



Attached Files:







DSC03413.jpg
File size: 28.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## lysh

als- YAY for oving!!!!!

mrs. B- LOVE the cake!! How adorable!!! I love cooking/baking too, but I am more into cookies than cakes. Even though I am currently trying to make a candy corn cake (trying it out before I make it for a gathering I am going too at the end of the month). If you have any good yellow cake recipes, let me know! I found one off the internet...it seemed to have cooked alright, but it did not rise very well. I am really a novice when it comes to cakes!

lilfoosh- Your DS nursery sounds cute!!! I love those earth-toned, neutral colors!


----------



## alspals13

Thanks Lysh!! I'm excited!

Mrs. B-I love the cake!! So adorable :) I have my FX'ed for you that you find out one way or another soon!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

The cake is lovely, MrsB, that's a real talent!


----------



## alspals13

So question ladies....I got my positive opk yesterday morning and still have a strong positive tonight at 6pm. My chart shows a big dip yesterday and then a rise today. What gives? Can I still have O'ed yesterday or today even with positive opk's still or does it mean I havent oo'ed yet?? Very confused and could use some guidance! I know my temp tomorrow will help and taking another opk after work tomorrow will help too, but any thoughts?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Just a quick update before work. Still :bfn: today x


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Als, the temp spike and cm change indicate (to me) that ov probably took place on Sat, CD17. I reserve the right to change my mind after you post today's temp, ,but I think it will stay high.

MrsB, boo on still being in limbo! Your temp is still up though and that's exciting.

I had a bit of spotting this morning, so I feel very out for the month. I didn't get any spotting at all with DS and all of the other months I have had spotting AF shows up. I'm a little disappointed but I am not really upset, just want to move on to the next month. I know I'm not out til AF shows, I just don't feel like spotting is a good sign for me.

Happy Monday! I start work tomorrow :flower:


----------



## alspals13

Oh the wait mrs b... Hoping for answers for you soon!
Foosh sorry you're spotting. I know what you mean as that happened to me last month and you just hope for af to show soon then so you can move on to the next cycle!
I just posted my next temp and it dropped!! What's going on? I also woke at 2 am with cramp like pains. Maybe I ovulated over night?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

That drop is ok, it just means you won't be able to tell for sure until tomorrow. What happens if you give it a high temp for tomorrow, does it put up crosshairs on saturday? What if you give it the same temp as today? And then try a slightly lower one, just to see what it tells you. The combination of temp and cm change still looks good for Saturday being o day.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I would still keep bding though, until you get a -opk, just in case.


----------



## alspals13

Thanks foosh. I also got another pos opk this morning. Hopin for a negative tonight when I get home. I guess just hoping I ovulate!!


----------



## lysh

alspals....I am feeling what lilfoosh is saying. See what happens with your temperature. How about your other body symptoms? When I did my opk I received a positive Monday night, Tuesday morning, and it was hard to tell my Tuesday night but it could have been a positive or just beginning to be a negative. I ended up ovulating on Tuesday, but my temperatures confirmed that. Hopefully it will rise tomorrow for you!

Lilfoosh- Sorry you are spotting. Even though you are trying to be positive, I know it stinks because you are left wondering if AF is coming or if it is something else. I spot all the time, so for me I am assuming AF is coming now when I see it. 

Mrs. B- Still hoping to hear positive news!!! You are what, 15dpo now?

Native- How are you doing?? Clandara- We miss you, how are things? Woolls- How are you feeling??


----------



## alspals13

Thanks lysh for the reassurance. I suppose patience is key at the moment :) man is that hard though...
I did have the cramps last night so I am thinking I ovulated overnight therefore hoping for a neg opk tonight when I ge home. Will update you all!


----------



## clandara

Good Morning everyone! Its Thanksgiving here in Canada so Happy thanksgiving to all!
I am so grateful to have the day with the family.
How is everyone doing?
Native: Stay strong....I am thinking of you.

I am in the middle of the TWW. I am hopeful, but trying not to overthink anything this time around.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lysh - yes 15 dpo! Im going mad here lol. Good luck with your temp rise :)

Foosh - Yes temp is staying up... So confusing! Sorry to hear about your spotting :hugs:

Clandra - Happy Thanksgiving :flower:

Als - fingers crossed for O :thumbup:


I got this weird feelinf like my bladder is full, but it isnt! Anyone ever had that?
xx


----------



## alspals13

Mrs. B...there are people that it takes until 18 DPO to get their BFP!!! So hopefully within the next 3 days, you'll know....although I know that is just pure torture!!! If nothing my 18 though still, maybe call your doc??
Clandara- Happy Thanksgiving!!!

I have had that plenty of times too with the bladder being full. But, when I had it alot, I was preggers!!!!! So maybe a great sign for you too :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hehehe, I love your posive attitude :) makes me smile, I think I may hold of testing for another couple of days, see what happens xx


----------



## alspals13

Thats an excellent idea....I try to convince myself that we all have a natural pregnancy test, the witch!!! So, maybe hold off and see what happens?!?!

I am so flustered by this whole did I O or did I not thing....just want a neg opk and my temp to rise tomorrow and then I'll feel so much better, like I'm normal :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Als, cheat and tell your chart it's tomorrow. Enter in today's temp again and see if it puts up cross hairs. Then at least you will have some idea of what is happening. Then come back and tell me! I can't wait, I'm impatient, remember!?! :haha:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Happy Thanksgiving, Clandara! I'm in Canada too. =)


----------



## Mrs.B.

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Als, cheat and tell your chart it's tomorrow. Enter in today's temp again and see if it puts up cross hairs. Then at least you will have some idea of what is happening. Then come back and tell me! I can't wait, I'm impatient, remember!?! :haha:

I do this too :) x


----------



## Mrs.B.

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Happy Thanksgiving, Clandara! I'm in Canada too. =)

Happy Thanksgiving to you x


----------



## alspals13

Ok I'm gonna do it but can I delete the temps after I do it?? I am gonna wait on a response before I do it!


----------



## Mrs.B.

alspals13 said:


> Ok I'm gonna do it but can I delete the temps after I do it?? I am gonna wait on a response before I do it!

Yes you can x


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Yup, just put it in, save, look at the chart then go back and delete the temp and save again.


----------



## nativetexan

Mrs B- your chart looks promising...FX'd for your BFP!

Clandara- Happy Thanksgiving!

Als- Keep BDing just in case! lol.

Foosh- Looks like you are well into your TWW...how are you feeling?

I had another appt this morning with a different doctor. I was very unhappy with my experience at the other place. I can't remember if I posted about it in here, but it was just terrible. Today was totally different. The new doc sat down with us, asked plenty of questions and took time to answer all of ours. She did a complete exam on me (something the other place never did) and did an ultra sound...and we saw the heart beat! I was absolutely amazing. DH started crying as soon as the doc left the room, he was so happy. I can't wait for you all to get your BFP's so you can experience the same!


----------



## nativetexan

double post...oops!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Glad you had a better experienced second time round native :) feeling better now then? x


----------



## alspals13

I played with temps and no crosshairs!!!! Driving me crazy!!!

Native... So happy for you! I starts tearing up when I read youR post :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Nothing beats hearing the "foosh foosh foosh" of your baby's heat beating, congrats Native! Both DH and I teared up while the doc was still in the office.

I'm feeling ok, I haven't had any more spotting, just a little this morning at like 6:30. I'm still not hopeful for this month, but I guess I will just have to wait it out and see what happens. I am very glad that I have work to keep my mind off it now though.


----------



## alspals13

Just messed with it a little more and it looks like today is ovulation day if mute ps rise starting tomorrow. Any other combos to try?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Poop, Als!! I guess you are playing the limbo/waiting game with me and MrsB. :hugs: No more ideas here...


----------



## alspals13

Limbo it is... Gonna do my best to relax and not think about to for a few days. Maybe no more spotting is a good thing!!! Positive this month :)


----------



## lysh

Als....How annoying! The guessing/waiting game is exhausting!
Native- SO happy that everything is still going alright and that the second doctor was more thorough. It is so nice to hear good news.
Clandara- Hope you are enjoying your day off! Happy Thanksgiving!

I am just sitting down and relaxing a bit. I took a walk this morning. I am feeling more anxious this week about the 2ww and considering testing early..but I shouldnt! ahhh lol

Trying not to think about work tomorrow.....I wish I had a job I enjoyed more, it would make this year so much easier to deal with!


----------



## alspals13

Lysh....hold out!!! you can do it :)

Thanks ladies for all the wonderful support that is so needed :)


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies....got my negative OPK tonight when I got home! Also have EWCM today so I am pretty sure today is O day and I'll see my temp rise starting tomorrow! Excited to get into the TWW with you guys :)


----------



## lysh

Als...That is good news!!!

Tomorrow will be 7dpo for me and this weekend is our 1 year wedding anniversary! I might test on our anniversary if I do not get AF.


----------



## alspals13

Thanks Lysh! Feeling anything so far?


----------



## nativetexan

Great news, als!

Lysh- good luck with testing and happy anniversary!


----------



## alspals13

TTC is SUCH and addiction. From temping to opk's to food to eat to watching charts to testing to symptom spotting and not to mention POAS aholics!!!! I am officially addicted to TTC'ing...I think I need to find something to occupy my time so I don't focus on everything TTC so much :) Anyone else feel the same?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay als! Welsome to 2ww :)

I'm officially going mad even in my sleep, I was dreaming of taking pregnancy test and some came positive some negative lol!


----------



## Mrs.B.

My chart is confusing me even more this morning. My temps gone up again!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Up is very, very good, MrsB! Maybe if you don't find out soon you can get a blood test so you don't go insane! What type of test are you using?


----------



## alspals13

Agreed. Go get a blood test soon if nothing in the next day or so!

My temp wen up today so I think I officially am 1 dpo today! Yahoo!!


----------



## nativetexan

Mrs. B- Even though you had some temp drops, none were below the coverline, so that is good! You may have already said this, but are you officially late for AF? If so, I agree with the other ladies...blood test!!

Als- that's a nice jump in your temp. congrats!


----------



## alspals13

Thanks Native! I am so happy that I feel like a kid in a candy store and I only ovulated! Man I'm positive this cycle....I hope it's for good reason! 
Last night, after we BD'ed, my DH looked at me and said, I know we made a baby this month!! Awww, he is so cute!!

MRs. B...gonna get a blood test? I keep thinking about you and how difficult the waiting game is at that point...


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry about the late replies, i left my phone at home :dohh: felt lost all day!!

I am using 10mIU internet cheapies. I never know when AF is due as I havent had regular cycles since coming off BC but as you can see in my signature my cycles have been getting less and less until this one.

Also, I dont think the doctors will take me seriously as its not my longest cycle and I'm not regular :shrug: x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Als, Yay for 1 dpo :) x


----------



## alspals13

Thanks!! I am hoping my temp keeps rising!
How is everyone else doing today?


----------



## lysh

WOW...the whole babyandbump site has changed! At first I thought I went to the wrong page. 

I just got caught up on the recent posts. I will write more when I get back from my haircut. 

Hope everyone is having an okay Tuesday!


----------



## Mrs.B.

lysh said:


> WOW...the whole babyandbump site has changed! At first I thought I went to the wrong page.
> 
> I just got caught up on the recent posts. I will write more when I get back from my haircut.
> 
> Hope everyone is having an okay Tuesday!

Its running really slow too I am finding!


----------



## Mrs.B.

alspals13 said:


> Thanks!! I am hoping my temp keeps rising!
> How is everyone else doing today?

Goodluck i will be stalking your chart!


----------



## lysh

Mrs. B- What is the longest lp you have had? I know you said this is not yet your longest cycle, but what about your lp? Maybe you should invest in one of those first response tests!

Als- Yay for higher temps! My temp rose up today too! I had a slight drop yesterday so I was worried, but today it jumped back up!

Native- How have you been feeling?

Mrs. B- Yes, the site was really slow earlier!! It seems a little bit better now,

So tonight I am cooking pumpkin turkey chili......seems like an odd combination but on allrecipes it had decent reviews. It is a little scary to look at right now though lol. 

So I am 7dpo...had some slight cramping today but no spotting! Tomorrow is usually when spotting starts so I am crossing my fingers it does not happen. Even if I do get AF, I would like to see my LP longer this cycle with less spotting.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I loaded BnB at work today and I thought I had the wrong site too! I don't really like the changes but I'm going to give it time to sink in and probably won't really notice. It's not too different I guess, but the slow load speed earlier scared me a bit.

Jacob did fantastic at his first day of care. He didn't cry at all, ate all his food and went down for his nap without fuss. I'm impressed, but we will have to see how he reacts to going back tomorrow! 

Lysh, that recipe sounds like you are getting rid of Thanksgiving leftovers! But you aren't in Canada...

Als, that's great about your temp going up! It's nice (and reassuring) to see something is happening.

MrsB, Lysh is right, your LP matters too. If your cycle was 40 but you didn't ov until cd25 this LP is longer. I think I would still probably call the doc and say I've been feeling weird or something, ask them to take a look and blame the drugs!

Woolls, where have you gone? I hope everything is going well!!


----------



## lysh

lilfoosh- I am glad your son did well during his first day of daycare! How is your job going? Did you start or are you just getting him use to daycare? I do not have Thanksgiving leftovers yet (ours is in November) but during the autumn months I am always looking for fall-like meals to try and make. 

This chilli was actually really good! So if anyone wants to try it, go to allrecipes and type in pumpkin turkey chilli. The recipe they give you makes a good base, but I added some stuff to it (kidney beans, cilantro, black beans, cumin). 

Okay...I am digressing from ttc talk! lol

Woolls...I would love to hear from you too!!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I had a good day. I don't have a desk or a computer or login information but it was nice to see all those people and to get dressed in something other than yoga pants AND to end the day and still have clean clothes on!


----------



## alspals13

Foosh-Glad to hear you had a good day at work....but trust me, in a few months, yoga pants will be looking pretty good :) Jacob is our first choice boy name!!! Love it :)

Mrs.B...stalk away!! I'd love reassurance as time goes on :) I agree with Lysh and Foosh too that if your LP is longer, go to the doc!!!

Lysh- I wanna try that chili....sounds amazing!!

I had dinner tonight with a good friend who is going through a separation and potential divorce. Her husband says he loves her, but isn't in love with her and she is still holding out hope while he messes with her mind. And wow is it making me so angry. I just want her to walk away and call his bluff already. This has been going on since May and I wish I could just do something more to help her :(


----------



## alspals13

OK ladies, a few questions I have had for awhile...wondering if you all know...
1. Are a few glasses of wine in the TWW ok?
2. Should we BD on CD1 or 2 just to make sure?
3. Is it ok to BD during the rest of the TWW?
4. Does orgasm affect implantation?
5. How does exercise affect you in TWW??

Thanks for any and all thoughts!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

alspals13 said:


> 1. Are a few glasses of wine in the TWW ok?
> 2. Should we BD on CD1 or 2 just to make sure?
> 3. Is it ok to BD during the rest of the TWW?
> 4. Does orgasm affect implantation?
> 5. How does exercise affect you in TWW??

1- Depends who you ask. I think one or two here and there in TWW is ok.
2- 1 or 2dpo? Some think doing it the day after o is beneficial. Or did you actually mean CD1 or 2, if so there is no ttc purpose, and it gets messy...
3- yes, unless your doc said otherwise
4- I don't think so, but maybe that's what we are doing wrong
5- It shouldn't as long as it isn't too strenuous (edit: I mean like low impact is ok, high impact not so much) and you aren't stressing out your body. Again, unless your doc told you otherwise. It also depends on what your body can handle. I was exercising well into my 6th month but if you are breathing to hard to have a normal conversation you are doing too much (that's what my doc told me).


----------



## alspals13

thanks foosh and yes i did mean dpo, not cd!!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I'm hoping the other ladies will respond too, because some of it is opinion. :flower:


----------



## alspals13

So my temp dropped today. Is that normal if I did ovulate on Monday? Or now did I maybe not o?


----------



## clandara

Native: I am so happy for you! I am glad that your experience at the doctor this time round was more successful.

How is Lilfoosh, alspals, lysh and Mrs. B today? Has anyone heard from Woolls? Maybe I missed a post from her.

Today I am on CD23 which makes me about 10 dpo. I am still trying to stay cool but I am continuing to chart symptoms and bd activity on countdown to pregnancy.


----------



## nativetexan

Lysh- I'm doing pretty good. Dealing with a few symptoms, but over all feeling great. Thanks for asking.

Als- I agree with Foosh on your questions. Fact or opinion, I think she's pretty spot on. I'm not a big drinker, but I didn't hold out when I normally would have a drink. In fact, the night before I got my BFP I had a couple glasses of sangria to celebrate my Bday. I think I had a margarita too, lol.

Also, have you tried to see what FF will do if you put in a temp for tomorrow at the same as today? I'm wondering if your coverline will end up being 97.5. On Monday, did you take your temp earlier or later than normal? Usually the open circle means it wasn't at the same time. That could be why it was lower. Maybe you ovulated on Saturday.


----------



## alspals13

OK so I put in 97.7 for tomorrow and no coverline and then put in 97.8 and it put the coverline at 97.6 and O day on Monday. The open circle on Monday was sleep deprived...I was tossing and turning all night and did not get consecutive hours of sleep. I guess I'm just confused, but want to be sure either way that I did O!!! 

Glad you;re feeling good Native and everything is going well :)

Clandara...sound slike everything is going well!


----------



## lysh

Wow....a lot to catch up on this evening!

Als-
1. Are a few glasses of wine in the TWW ok?
I have no idea lol. Some say yes, some say no. I read it might hinder conception? Not sure about that one. I usually try not to just in case, but last month I did have a drink.
2. Should we BD on CD1 or 2 just to make sure?
I heard BD one day past ovulation is a good idea just in case (we usually don't because we need a break by then!). It can't hurt if you are unsure if you ovulated. 
3. Is it ok to BD during the rest of the TWW?
I would assume so unless the doc said anything.
4. Does orgasm affect implantation?
I have no idea! lol
5. How does exercise affect you in TWW??
Not sure about this either. I have heard that unless there is a medical reason to be concerned that normal exercise and activities can take place (at least while pregnant) but I am not sure about the TWW. 

Other than that, I am doing okay today! No spotting yet and I am 8dpo! yay 

Clandara- Getting close to finding out what will come...AF or BFP! Hopefully BFP!!!

Native- Glad you are doing okay except the symptoms. Are you getting morning sickness yet?

lilfoosh- Glad everything is starting out okay with your job and that you get a break from the yoga pants! lol


----------



## nativetexan

Lysh- morning sickness kicked a few days ago. I haven't been full on sick, but the nausea sticks around for most of the day with peaks and valleys. Part of the fun, right? lol


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Native try eating small meals and taking a b6 supplement. I know everyone is different but that definitely help me, I only got nauseous if I took my prenatal on an empty stomach :dohh:

So, I'm pretty ridiculous and asked a magic 8 ball today if I was pregnant... :blush: It said yes and I got a bit excited! :haha: I'm so stupid. Still no more spotting but my CM is brown tinged, so I am still not very hopeful, but I couldn't resist the stupid ball!!

Fingers crossed your no spotting streak continues, lysh!


----------



## lysh

Native- Yeah, I bet it is hard sometimes to get through the day though when you feel that underlying nausea!!! And to think this is what we all can't wait for!!!! lol

Lilfoosh- lol, I LOVE that you asked the magic 8 ball! haha I wish I had one right about now. 

Still no spotting, but I gave in and used one of my cheap wondfo sticks. I usually never give in, but I am in a mood tonight. lol Of course it came up BFN. Not only am I doing it at night but I am only 8dpo. I think I just needed to get it out of my system knowing it would pretty much be a BFN. 

I have some VERY mild cramps going on right now, but hopefully it means nothing. Even though I would prefer a BFP, I would at least be happy to see my LP longer. I had my blood drawn for the progesterone test today....I am definitely anxious to hear those results!


----------



## alspals13

Native- try some ginger...it helped me with morning sickness!!

Lysh and Foosh- So excited for you guys that you're both gonna know so soon!! Good feelings?
Foosh- Can you ask the magic 8 ball for us too :) Agreed ridiculous, but awesome at the same time. I would totally do the same if i had one!
Lysh- hopefully the cramps are implantation cramps :)

As for me, I am eager to take my temp in the morning to see what it does and if I did in fact O!!!


----------



## lysh

als- I looked at your chart. Hopefully the drop was just one of those weird, random temps! Otherwise it looks like your temp. was gradually rising.


----------



## lysh

I finally just linked my chart up for FF. You can see how my temp rises and falls a lot. Just this morning it fell again, but not below my coverline. I am really hoping it goes up again tomorrow morning!


----------



## alspals13

Lysh- it looks like a staircase rise! it is getting higher though even with the drops. the low temp today is higher than the one 2 days ago which is a good sign i think!!

i am hoping too that it will rise tomorrow!! ill update in the morning when i wake up :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hopefully all of our temps go up, up, UP!!

I will ask the 8 ball tomorrow! It's on one of my co-workers' desk. =)


----------



## alspals13

thanks foosh!! any positiveness will help :)


----------



## alspals13

Temp rise today!!! I took it at 450 am cause I woke up and it was 98.2 and then I fell back asleep and then took it at 6 which is my normal temp and wake time and it skyrocketed. Should I keep the 6 am time recorded?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I have done that before. I ended up using the temp from my normal wake up time and putting in a note saying what them earlier temp was and the time I had taken it.

I have to keep telling myself that I shouldn't tweak the info to make the chart more favourable to pregnancy. I am doing this to keep track, so if this isn't my cycle, when it's this time next cycle I can compare symptoms and stuff. It's very hard to remain unbiased when you want something so bad.

DH and I dtd last night and this morning I had a spot of pink when I wiped, I was worried that was going to happen. We will see what today brings!

Happy Thursday!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Belly feels abort weird today, maybe af is on her was after all x


----------



## alspals13

Anything yet mrs b?? Fx'ed for you that there's nothing !!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Nothing yet, my frers just arrived just taken one and -ve so will take one with fmu if af not here in morning x


----------



## alspals13

Fingers and Toes crossed for you hoping it's a sticky one :)


----------



## lysh

I am feeling awfully annoyed right now. Temp rose slightly this morning, which was a good sign. Then during the day I started spotting. It is only CD9, so I only had 8dpo without anything. I am definitely looking forward to getting my results back on my progesterone levels. 
I am also feeling disappointed because AF is most likely coming. I know everyone says you are not out until AF comes, but my body is following its normal routine. I can't believe how hard TTC is!!!!! ugh
Sorry, just not feeling all that positive today about the whole thing.


----------



## alspals13

TTC is so hard and nobody warns you so it's like it hits you like a ton of bricks. At least that's how I felt...
So, we just do the best we can and hold our pelvis up high :)

Lysh- your temp did go up which is good and there is a chance it was implantation spotting?? How long is your normal LP? When do you get the test results back?


----------



## lysh

lol....I like that, "hold our pelvis up high"

My luteal phase is usually 9-10 days with spotting prior and after AF. My doctor put me on Progesterone to extend my luteal phase, but it is not working. I am not sure when the blood test results will come back. Hopefully I will hear from my doctor next week.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Ok ladies! The 8 ball's results are in and are as follows:

Als: 2x corners, Outlook good
Lysh: 2x Without a Doubt, Most Likely
MrsB: 2x Reply Hazy, Concentrate and Ask Again
Clandara: Corner, As I See it Yes, Most Likely

The first time I asked a couple people got a corner, so I asked again and felt, to be fair, that I should ask for everyone again. But Als got 2 corners in a row, so I ended up waiting a bit and asking again, so 3 for everyone! 

MrsB, not even the ball can tell you what is going on!!

Lysh, you got awesome results! Exciting to see what happens now, as I just read about your spotting....

Clandara and Als, I don't know what was up with the corners, it absolutely wouldn't make up it's "mind", I even jiggled it a bit and it still didn't come up.


----------



## alspals13

lysh said:


> lol....I like that, "hold our pelvis up high"
> 
> My luteal phase is usually 9-10 days with spotting prior and after AF. My doctor put me on Progesterone to extend my luteal phase, but it is not working. I am not sure when the blood test results will come back. Hopefully I will hear from my doctor next week.


Lysh...today is 9 dpo, so hopefully tomorrow the spotting will be gone and youll get a BFP!!! I'm holding out for you :)


----------



## alspals13

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Ok ladies! The 8 ball's results are in and are as follows:
> 
> Als: 2x corners, Outlook good
> Lysh: 2x Without a Doubt, Most Likely
> MrsB: 2x Reply Hazy, Concentrate and Ask Again
> Clandara: Corner, As I See it Yes, Most Likely
> 
> The first time I asked a couple people got a corner, so I asked again and felt, to be fair, that I should ask for everyone again. But Als got 2 corners in a row, so I ended up waiting a bit and asking again, so 3 for everyone!
> 
> MrsB, not even the ball can tell you what is going on!!
> 
> Lysh, you got awesome results! Exciting to see what happens now, as I just read about your spotting....
> 
> Clandara and Als, I don't know what was up with the corners, it absolutely wouldn't make up it's "mind", I even jiggled it a bit and it still didn't come up.


Foosh- you are awesome for 8 balling it for us :) Made me crack up just now when I read it and then I told my DH and he thinks we are crazy (but he was laughing just as hard)! I'm hoping that mine and Clandara's means the eggie is traveling right now and hasnt implanted yet!!! 

We just had the most beautiful rainbow like it should have been in Hawaii or something...


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Also, I think AF will be visiting me tomorrow. =( Oh well!


----------



## lysh

lilfoosh....AF can't come!!! We got such great results on the 8 ball!!! haha...it is funny how that can give us hope. Thank you so much for asking!!!!:flower:

als....I hope you are right too! It does not feel that way but you never know...I guess miraculously implantation will occur and the spotting will stop. It is hard to say how it works with a short LP since implantation can take up to 10 days to even happen! I just dont want the spotting to prevent it from happening.

I miss rainbows!!! I lived in Hawaii for 4 years and never saw so many beautiful rainbows in my life!


----------



## alspals13

Foosh....why?!?! your temps are still up....whats making you doubt? positive!!!

Lysh-you're right....implantation has to happen at some point and the spotting will stop or mean something, so hold faith until one or the other happens!!!

So, I know I shouldn't voice this, but it's just going to you guys so..........
I am so fearful of myself because I have such a positive feeling right now and feel like this is for sure our month. Can't believe I let the cat out of the bag.....if AF comes I am gonna be even more disappointed cause of this great feeling!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I keep getting brown tinged cm, and there was a little pink tonight, so that's why I'm so negative. I know all I can do is wait and see and there is still a part of me that is very hopeful.

Als, for the first few months DH and I were trying to conceive I never admitted to a symptom or posted anything about thinking it was my month or anything like that because I kind of thought people would think I was an idiot when AF showed. I realize now that you have to hope every month and think "this is my month" because those feelings, the hope, that is what keeps you going if the witch does show. It gets you through the uncertainty and disappointment. Let yourself be happy! I really do hope it is your month!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Morning to everyone. Took the free this morning and -ve knew it would be esp as my temp has dropped today so looks like I'm on the way out. To be honest I'll be glad to get out of this cycle its turned out to be a very confusing one indeed!! X


----------



## lysh

lilfoosh- That is a positive way of looking at it. I find the moments when I start spotting to when I get full AF to be the hardest emotionally. Then usually a day or two after AF I am okay again. 

Mrs. B- Sorry your temp dropped....I hate when I take my temp. and see that. But I am sure with the negative tests you just want something to happen one or the other so you can move on!

I woke up to no spotting and my temp dropped .01....not much really. But that does not mean much because my spotting is irregular. I guess we will see what happens.

I hope the stress of this job this year is not going to make it ten times harder to conceive. It sucks because there is nothing I can do about it. Yes, I could resign but that is illogical. I need the benefits and job! I just keep hoping that next year I will get a position I want.

Well, it is Friday......yay for that!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Absolutely just one or the other will suit me fine x


----------



## clandara

Lilfoosh - Thank you so much for putting a smile on my face! I love that you made an 8 ball prediction for me. LOL....I am not sure about the corners either but I like Alspals analogy.

Lysh - I always assumed that TTC would not prove to be this difficult. The feelings of frustration, uncertainty, hopefullness, happiness and everything else combined is enough to create a perfect mental storm.....and all that is just in TTC! I have read that the energy we put out into the world is what comes back to us.....so try to keep positive and know that we are all here for you. One by one....we will all get our BFP however it chooses to come to us.

How is everyone doing today? I am so glad its friday! I am currently on CD 25 and approx 12 dpo. Starting to get curious as to what this cycle holds for me but i'm staying cool. I have not picked a test date....its more of a wait and see kind of cycle i think.


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies!
Lysh- everything sounds pretty positive!! Keep up the good vibes :)
Mrs. B-I hope you get an answer one way or another soon....I know seriously frustrating it can really be.
Clandara-I am so impressed with your chill factor :) I wanna take some of that for me. 

Foosh-I feel for you. That's what happened to me last cycle and it is so hard to get through the days not knowing. Try to keep yourself as busy as possible!!

As for me, I have an off and on cramp/tugging feeling on my left side. And this attitude or it's for sure this month still! Hoping it holds true and I'm not setting myself up for disaster.
It's homecoming week at my high school this weekend and I am the cheer coach so all of that = a VERY busy weekend ahead for me. Should be fun and interesting. Kids get batty this time of year!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I did get AF this morning! But I'm ok. I was pretty sure from 7dpo that it wasn't my month when I saw the spotting, I never had any spotting with my son. And I'm glad it wasn't a drawn out cycle (sorry, MrsB :( ), AF was 3 days early! 

Not sure if I will do anything different for this next cycle, but I guess it is bound to be different because I am working. I found out that one of my co-workers (currently on vacation) is going on Mat leave in Dec, so she is going into 3rd tri and, since she is a tiny Philipina, I've been told she is huge already. I thought maybe I would feel a little jealous but I am happy for her. Maybe my attitude will change when I start seeing her everyday? 

I'm glad AF has stayed away for you all, I will try to keep her busy over here, so you can sneak in your BFPs!


----------



## alspals13

I'm so sorry foosh. Have a big glass of wine and alot of chocolate and then get pumped for next cycle!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

alspals13 said:


> I'm so sorry foosh. Have a big glass of wine and alot of chocolate and then get pumped for next cycle!!


Haha, thanks Als. I don't really like chocolate (shocking, I know) and I'm still on a diet so I can't eat it anyway and I'm not much of a drinker, so wine is kinda out too, but the thought counts! I will have some unpasteurized cheese! :haha:


----------



## alspals13

Excellent idea :). Cheese has the same effect!! So sorry though. I know how rough it is...


----------



## Mrs.B.

Woke up this morning with the worst cramps that I usually get with AF but no show.... but now shes here! Finally I can work on a new cycle! x


----------



## lysh

Looks like 3 of us are starting a new cycle....AF got me. I am a little down about it right now, but that is probably because I did not sleep well and I am tired. I will feel better about it I am sure. So now I have to find out if any of the blood labs through my medical group are open on the weekend- I am supposed to get blood drawn on cycle d 1 or 2 for other hormonal tests. Figures it lands on the weekend!


----------



## alspals13

So sorry lysh and B. Hopefully next cycle is the month of bfp's for all 3 of you :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Sorry, ladies! :hugs: MrsB congrats for finally getting an answer, sorry it was this one and not a BFP. Lysh, I'm sure you will start feeling a little better as the day goes on. That is typical, hopefully you find a lab that's open.

My temp rose again this morning, wtf? I was expecting a major drop. Still in full force AF mode, but temp rise is strange...

I hope we get 2 BFPs in the thread this month! Clandara and Als, that's on you! Don't let me down!! :haha:


----------



## lysh

lilfoosh- my temp rose a bit this morning too and yet I got AF. That confused me, usually I get a big drop in temperature. I feel like my body is going nuts!!!

Yes- Clandara and Als, would be nice to have two BFPs!!! We got Native and Woolls (wonder how she is doing!), so two more would be great.

I was wrong...I am supposed to go cycle days 2 or 3, so I will go on Monday for my last set of blood tests. 

Hope everyone is having a good weekend. It is windy and chilly here!!!


----------



## alspals13

Temp's are crazy during AF is what I have read so I wouldn't worry too much about it. I have my fingers crossed I see a BFP and no witch in one week from today. This is gonna be a really LONG and tough week for me to wait it out....


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

No pressure, Als, but you better be preggo!!!! just joking. We will be here to get you through the week. :hugs:


----------



## lysh

Yes als....down to the one week wait. 

And we are beginning the ov wait!

Just enjoyed a nice pot roast and soon we will have pumpkin pie for dessert. There is nothing like comfort food to help me feel better! lol


----------



## clandara

CD 26 for me and approx 13 dpo. 

Als - are you going to be testing later this week?

Mrs. B and Lysh - So sorry that AF got to you.

I should start AF within the next 1-4 days. Very tired the last few days. I even took two naps today. We shall see. :)

Its feeling much cooler these days. About to sit and watch a movie with DH. Catch you all later!


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies!!!
Thanks as I will def need the support this week!!
Clandara.....oh my goodness!!! great sign :) I have a great feeling for you :)

I am gonna be 6 dpo tomorrow (technically today) and not feeling much of anything except tired also, no desire for alcohol, and slight pulling/cramp in my left side. I am planning on trying to hold out until Sat morning, when AF is due. We will see how the week goes though. I am trying to stay busy. We just got home from our dinner club which was super fun and def got my mind off of things for at least one night :)

Catch you guys tomorrow, football Sunday!! Go Bears :)


----------



## lysh

Clandara- Hope you had some nice movie time!
Als- I found it hard around 6dpo this cycle to be patient!!! lol 

Well today we are going to spend our anniversary going on a relaxing hike and then we are going out to dinner where we had our first date. Regardless of the stress at work and the difficulty TTC, today I am grateful for the man I married one year ago!!! He has been such a blessing in my life....he is a great husband and one day I know he will be an amazing daddy!

I hope everyone has a nice, relaxing Sunday!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww Happy Anniversary Lysh xx


----------



## alspals13

Happy anniversary lysh!!! Have an amazing day with your dh :)
Clandara...when are you testing??

So tmi but yesterday morning and this morning my stomach has been killing me when I wake up and I had diarrhea. I have like a full feeling too. It's weird. 6 dpo is a really hard one cause you know one way or another you're halfway.


----------



## alspals13

So ladies, 2 weird things i forgot to mention.
1. A secretary at work was handing out drinks and she automatically hands me a water and says "I'll give you a water cause I know you can't drink pop right now". WTF??? I'm 6 dpo today....so weird...
2. Just checked my cm for the first time in a few days and it is SOOO creamy, like hand lotion. Is that anything?


----------



## Mrs.B.

1. I wonder why she said that? Does she know your trying etc.. ? That is strange!
2. I have heard it can be hopeful, however I had that this cycle just gone and we know where that got me hehe. Hope it is a sign for you though xx


----------



## alspals13

She has no idea we are trying which makes it even weirder


----------



## Mrs.B.

Very strange ... there is not reason I can think of why anyone would ever say that!


----------



## alspals13

I know!! Tell me about it :) and it's not like I'm fat or anything. I'm just normal sized!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Creamy CM is a sign for some women.

Happy Anniversary Lysh!


----------



## nativetexan

Als- I always had creamy CM in my TWW, but right before/after my BFP, it was like super creamy, lol. Kind of thick. There was a noticeable difference for sure. Of course, it's not the same for every woman. FX'd for you!


----------



## alspals13

Thanks native! Still have creamy cm and it is thicker and more of it than I have had in the past. I also just walked downstairs at work and had to sit down I was so nauseous. I also can not stop sneezing. Am I reading too much into things??? I need a reality check maybe??


----------



## clandara

Lysh - Thank you...DH and I enjoyed our movies Sat evening. How are you doing? I hope you had a Happy Anniversary! :)

Als - I am not sure when I am going to test. I feel kind of :wacko:, lol.
Have you chosen a date yet? On a side note - that was very strange for your co-worker to do that to you. I really wonder why she would do that?

I am on CD 28 and approx 15 dpo. I feel like I slept most of the weekend away.....hope I am not coming down with something :(. I currently am quite tired, stuffy nose, sneezing, and really sore breasts. 

How is everyone this Monday?


----------



## clandara

Hey Als - I am sneezing too! I thought maybe it was a cold coming on.....maybe it is, but its interesting we are both experiencing that.


----------



## Woolls2110

Hi ladies, how are you all doing? I'm 8+1 today and due to go for a private scan in 2 hours time. I just want to see a heartbeat x


----------



## clandara

Woolls - Nice to hear from you! I hope your scan goes very well today and that you get to see that heartbeat!


----------



## alspals13

Wools...good luck today!! Can't wait to hear how your appt goes!!!

Clandara...so strange that we are both stuffy nosed and feel a cold coming on and sneezing. Bizarre...maybe a good sign?? I am having VERY creamy cm too, much more than normal. I also went for a walk downstairs at school and almost puked (first bout of nausea). 

Whats your normal LP again? You should test!!!! I think you're preggers!!! When's AF due? Mine is due on Sat I think, but who knows!

I think I am gonna start testing on Thurs or Fri. I am struggling waiting, I don't know how you;re doing it....any advice??


----------



## clandara

I honestly dont know how long my LP is anymore. I used to be a 26 day cycle for years but my Aug and Sept cycle lasted 31 and 30 days. I noticed a CM change around CD 13 so that would make me approx 15 dpo (I think). Today also marks CD 28 so it should be here within the next 2-3 days or maybe sooner. For myself I have not noticed a change in CM since the time of ovulation. 

Your symptoms sounds very promising! I can't wait for you to test!

When we first started trying I could not wait to test. I still want too but as each month passes just seeing a BFN come up over and over for me is a little disheartening. My enthusiasm for testing I guess has decreased :( but I am always hopeful and excited and I am curious as to what will come of this cycle. :) :) I hope i hope i hope!

I just found out last week that a coworker of mine at my second job is pregnant....unplanned and not with a regular partner....grrrrrrrrr! How can some people be so fertile?


----------



## nativetexan

Woolls2110 said:


> Hi ladies, how are you all doing? I'm 8+1 today and due to go for a private scan in 2 hours time. I just want to see a heartbeat x

So excited for you! Good luck and let us know how it goes! :)


----------



## Woolls2110

Just to let you know scan went well. Baby has a heartbeat and is measuring the correct size! X


----------



## nativetexan

Woolls2110 said:


> Just to let you know scan went well. Baby has a heartbeat and is measuring the correct size! X

Yay!!! So happy for you. Such a good feeling to see that, isn't it? :)


----------



## alspals13

Wools....what a beautiful sound :) I am so incredibly happy for you :)
Clandara...I think everything sounds super promising for you too!! So are you just gonna wait to test until the weekend if AF doesn't show or test earlier?? How awesome if we both got our BFP's at the same time!!!!! So eager :) I wanna be patient like you


----------



## lysh

Thank you everyone for the anniversary wishes! We had a nice day yesterday!

Als- You do have promising symptoms this cycle!!!!! I can't wait for you to test!!!

Clandara- You too- maybe you and Als will end up BFP buddies!  I agree- it can sometimes be frustrating when you are waiting and trying so hard to get pregnant and then you see it happen so easily for someone else.

Woolls- That is wonderful news!!!! It is so good to hear from you!!! Make sure to keep us updated with how things are going!

Native- How have you been feeling?

Had another stressful day at work. I think it is just going to be one of those years, the sooner I accept that then maybe I will be better off!!! I do not want the stress to make it harder for me to get pregnant. Other than that, I got my second set of blood work done today. So now it is just waiting for all the results to come in!

Hope everyone's Monday went okay!


----------



## alspals13

Thanks Lysh!!! I agree, Clandara....maybe you and I will be bump buddies!!!!

Lysh...the sooner you can let the stress of this job roll off your shoulders, the better you are going to feel. Just try and remind yourself, you are doing the best you can with what you have and then when you leave, it's just a job!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Wow Als and Clandara, those are great symptoms!! How great would it be to go through everything together, such a nice thought.

Woolls, that is great news! Please do come back, we want to hear how it's going.

Native, has the MS let up at all? 

Lysh, I know how hard it can be with a stressful job that you hate, I used to bitch about everything that happened in my day to my DH when we drove home together and by the time we got home I felt better and didn't bring it up for the rest of the night. The car ride was my "designated bitch time". It was so nice to know that DH would listen and comment (always that I was totally right, because he wanted to continue to get laid :haha: ) and reassure me that it would get better or that I should just quit and we would figure it out. Anyway, maybe you can work out some sort of relaxation routine or something that makes you feel better to wind down so you don't feel so stressed?

MrsB, how are you feeling?

AF is almost gone, just a tiny bit of spotting today. My AF is very light every other month. If I don't conceive within the next few months I will probably talk to my doc about it. Weird huh?


----------



## lysh

Als- I know that in the end it is just a job- sometimes I have a hard time keeping that in perspective. 

Lilfoosh- yeah, my poor DH is probably so tired of hearing of me bitching!!!

My problem is that I think I am still resentful and I have not accepted being where I am right now. I lost the job I absolutely loved twice, was offered it back this summer and then lost it again 3 weeks before school started due to more cuts. I guess it is just hard going from a position I loved to something that is hard for me to face everyday. I really need to focus on the positive aspects of my job....which typically is the students I work with, however, I am so overworked and overwhelmed this year with the shear number of students I am in charge of that I can't even provide the attention they deserve. 

Alright, I am done venting. I need to just get it together at some point and accept that it is what it is and it is only until June!


----------



## alspals13

Internets down so on my phone. Lysh are you a sped teacher?


----------



## Woolls2110

https://imageserve.babycenter.com/6/000/087/AS5IRdp6e6Uj9qkPRghSf0c8OZY05Y49_lg.jpg

Here is my little beanie x x Hope it works


----------



## alspals13

Oh my goodness you just made me cry!! How amazing! Congrats :)


----------



## clandara

Woolls - That is awesome! I am really so so happy for you!

Als - If I don't have anything in the next couple days I will test by the weekend for sure! :) I think bump buddies would be great!

How is everyone today?


----------



## alspals13

Clandara I am so eager for you!!! I wish I had your patience. I am taking one day at a time on when I'm going to test. Af is due fri-sun. Still really creamy cm and temp rose .1 today. What do you all think of my chart?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Wow its been busy on here :) 

Love the scan piccy - how exciting :)

I'm doing ok thank you Foosh, just waiting for the :witch: to leave. I am booked in for my first ever smear test next week so once thats over and done with I can hopefully start to try get the doctors on side and take a look into whats going on xx


----------



## clandara

Als - I am really excited for you too! Everything sounds really good! May I ask how long you have been TTC? I am sure you have mentioned it before.

Mrs. B - I am assuming the smear test you are going for next week is for a Pap Smear? Or is it another test that you are having done?


----------



## Mrs.B.

clandara said:


> Mrs. B - I am assuming the smear test you are going for next week is for a Pap Smear? Or is it another test that you are having done?

Yes I believe so I think its just varience on name over countries :)


----------



## alspals13

Mrs. B....hopefully the pap smear can you some answers therefore some relief....

Clandara...I went off the pill at the start of May of this year. I got pregnant that first cycle and found out at 7.5 weeks I had a blighted ovum and would miscarry. I miscarried a week later (2 days after my birthday) and was pretty down for awhile. We started trying again, after the Dr.'s approval, the cycle after I miscarried. Some technically since May, but more since August. How about you??


----------



## clandara

Als - I went off the pill in Nov 2010 but we really only started trying in April of this year. We have had no successes so far. I am so sorry about your mc earlier this year. My fingers are crossed for this cycle for you.

As for myself...I feel some cramps coming on :(. If it starts later or by tomorrow that would give this cycle 29 days. I will keep you all posted. My feeling today is that this is not going to be my cycle. :(


----------



## lysh

Woolls- Thank you for sharing!!! How exciting!! I am still so happy that some of us got BFPs!!! I cannot wait until we all do!!

als- Yes, I am. I will have to take a look at your chart! I am crossing my fingers for you!

Clandara- Boo to cramps!!! I hope it passes for you, but I know the feeling....every month I have this slight hope it is implantation cramps, but they usually feel too much like AF coming on. But I still hope the witch does not come for you!!!

Mrs. B- Good luck with your doc visit! This is your first? I had to go once a year in order to take birth control- which I did for my late teen/ most of my 20s. 

Hope everyone had an okay Tuesday!!! I am looking forward to AF leaving so I can get on with the cycle. It is now the ovulation wait!


----------



## alspals13

Thanks all!! No Internet at home still so on my phone. Clandara I am praying that af stays away from both of us for 9 months starting now!! Keep us updated :)
Weird that I'm eager to go to sleep to see what my temp is :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi ladies! My temps have gone way down now, so I am excited to take my temps in the morning too Als! It's silly isn't it? I just want to see how this month plays out. =)

Work is keeping me busy, I'm not comfortable going on BnB while there because I don't want someone to look over my shoulder; my monitor faces a walk way, so people walking by can see what I am doing. It is a temporary desk, so maybe when I get my permanent one I will be in a better position to post during the day.

Thanks Woolls, for sharing. They grow so fast, before you know it you will be watching bubs sucking a thumb and be able to see movement on the outside. Hiccups are awesome too! One of my husband's friends watched my belly bounce up and down with every hiccup for several minutes, he was amazed, it looked like I had hiccups but clearly I didn't. It was one of those awesome things no one had ever told me about pregnancy.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yeah its the first. We don't get called until your 25, I believe if you have history of anything or something you can go earlier but I got my letter through so must go. I'm so nervous lol! X


----------



## clandara

CD 1 :(

A new start. Going to check out thermometers in the next day or two and see about charting temps.


----------



## alspals13

Oh clandara I am so sorry :( take today and then hope for the next cycle begins!!! I'll be thinking about you today sending good thoughts your way!

I am not feeling nearly as positive today as j have before. Not many symptoms. My temp is staying the same pretty much and my cm is creamy/sticky. I have been very light headed and getting head rushed when I stand up and a little bit of nausea today. Just not feeling it.


----------



## nativetexan

Clandara- so sorry AF got you. :(

Als- I am still holding out hope for you. Symptoms can change from hour to hour it seems. What DPO do you plan to test?


----------



## alspals13

I'm 9 dpo today and really trying to hold out until sat which is day of expected af and 12 dpo. We will see how it goes but pretty proud j haven't tested yet. Is it normal to feel outish and maybe still get my BFP?


----------



## clandara

Thank you Als and Native. I will be okay and starting a new cycle is always a new beginning right? 
Als - don't lose hope! Until AF arrives, you are still in the clear!


----------



## alspals13

Ugh......
Thanks ladies! I am trying to not lose hope, just so blah today. I am really tired....but the weather is blah so who knows why I'm so tired....


----------



## Mrs.B.

Not very positive on here today ... :hugs: for all that needs them xx


----------



## alspals13

Thanks mrs b!! 
So when do you all think I should test? My cycles have been 30-32 days and my last month lp was 12 days. So should I test tomorrow, Friday or Saturday?
Help!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Do you have a few tests or just one? I would test tomorrow :) then if nothing again on or after your 12 dpo? xx


----------



## alspals13

I have 8 ic's and 2 frers


----------



## Mrs.B.

oh oh oh :) try one tomorrow? x


----------



## alspals13

Haha I'm gonna do an ic tomorrow but don't had high hopes :(


----------



## Mrs.B.

Good luck hun


----------



## alspals13

I'll need it :). Do you guys think anyone has ever just felt out at 9 dpo and still gotten their BFP?? I'm trying to hold out hope


----------



## lysh

als- I am sure that has happened....I am thinking that a lot of our 'intuition' at this point is emotional based.....now that it is getting closer to 'testing' time, you might just be getting that feeling out of fear. I find that the closer I get to that time I all of a sudden start doubting things- so don't let that worry you. When it comes down to it, AF will be our guide!!!!! lol

Clandara- Sorry AF got you!!! How are you holding up? I found this last cycle to be more painful to deal with then the rest. I am wondering if it gets harder and harder with each month. What helped me a little bit was imagining how great it will feel when we finally get a BFP because I am still trusting that it will happen eventually. 

Mrs. B- :hugs: to you too! I could use lots of hugs myself!

Native and Woolls- How are you both feeling? When the time comes, are you going to find out the sex of the baby?

lilfoosh- How are you doing today?

I am hanging in myself. Kind of had a down day- I feel like I have been in a funk lately.


----------



## alspals13

Couldn't keep it together and took an ic. I think I see the faintest line. How do I upload it for you guys?


----------



## nativetexan

Als, that's great! are you on your PC?


----------



## alspals13

No I'm on my iPhone. Our internet at home isn't working. Can I do it on my phone?


----------



## nativetexan

i'm not sure how to do it from your phone. but sooooo happy! I can't wait to see it!


----------



## alspals13

How do you do it from your pc and then I'll try that from my phone :). Freaking out


----------



## nativetexan

Lol...I just tried it from my phone...

Click on the Go Advanced. Then scroll down a bit and click on manage attachments. It will open a new window where you can choose the file from you phone gallery (I have an android, so not sure about iphone). Then click upload to the right. Once that's done, click to close the window (button at bottom). That should take you back to the posting screen and you should see that your pic is now attached. You should be able to submit your post then and your pic will show.


----------



## alspals13

My phone won't let me :(


----------



## nativetexan

Awe! I'm so excited to see it! Are you good freaking out or scared freaking out?? :)


----------



## alspals13

Scared. What if it's bfn tomorrow morning???


----------



## nativetexan

Try not to worry. :) Did you take the IC or FRER? Get some good rest tonight and don't worry if you're line isn't any darker tomorrow. I got my super faint line at 8dpo and it took a couple of days to get darker.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Sorry Clandara!! Nice that it didn't drag, and hopefully she won't stay around too long.

Als, that's great! I want to see too! Fx'd they get darker. :thumbup:

I'm doing well. I'm down another pant size (that makes 3 so far), so my diet is going well. My job is interesting and I like most of the people I work with. Jacob is doing well at daycare still, although he is teething so he has been sleepy and a bit grumpy the last couple of days. AF is gone and DH was trying to jump me the second I got home today so I'm pretty sure I'm in for a good night. :blush:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hoping to see that you got that darker line this morning als


----------



## lysh

Als- How exciting! Can't wait to see!

lilfoosh- Glad the diet and work is going well!!!! 

I am taking my sweet time getting to work this morning. lol Hope everyone has a decent Thursday.


----------



## alspals13

Still on my phone so I'll make it short and sweet...BFP!!!!!! Ahhhh. It was on a wondfo ic and the same from last night that was super faint. This one was obvious! Still very cautious until I take my frer tomorrow morning and the weekend comes and goes with no witch but super excited!!! Anyone k ow anything about wondfo? Should I worry about a false positive?


----------



## nativetexan

Congratulations, als! I don't know anything about wondfo, but two bfp's seems pretty certain to me. :)


----------



## alspals13

Thanks native!! Very nervous though and will allow excitement after it's confirmed and no witch this weekend. Hard to work today. 
How's everyone else doing


----------



## clandara

Congratulations Als! I am so happy for you. Wow....our little group has three on the way! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## alspals13

Thanks ladies!!! Now just hoping it sticks and hoping to see BFP's in Nov for all you ladies :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congratulations!!! X


----------



## nativetexan

I'm so excited...3 BFP's for our little group is pretty great! Who's next?? :)

Having a pretty good day here. It's almost 3pm and I don't feel totally wiped out yet. Yippee! I also decided that I am going to limit my B&B activity to this thread only. I made myself sick with worry this morning by looking at all the posts about miscarriage. I love that this site brings so many wonderful women together, but there is also a lot more visibility to potential problems. I think I'd rather not worry, and if something happens I'll deal with it then.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'd like to say me :) hehe but I think I'll end up going for those doctors appointments lol x


----------



## alspals13

I hope it's all of you :). I am going to do the same and limit my exposure as well except this thread :) good idea!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

CONGRATS!!! Als, that's' wonderful! Slowly, we will all get our BFPs, hopefully this pace keeps up with 1 or more per month!

I agree with all of the people posting about m/cs and all kinds of other problems they are having. One thing to definitely remember, if you do venture back out to the other threads, a LOT of people are on this site because they have major problems and are here to find other people with similar issues. 

When I was about 30 weeks someone came into the August Mummies thread and posted a link to a thread about reduced fetal movements and fetal death in the 3rd trimester. I swear to you, within 2 weeks of that being posted, 90% of the women in 3rd tri made a visit to emerg because of "reduced fetal movement"- not one person lost their baby. 

Yes, there is potential for things to happen, but in this specific example the number of pregnancies affected is about 1.8%, VERY VERY SMALL!!! But reading the post you would have assumed it was 50% or something. Some things you just don't need to worry about or even know about. You have enough going on in your head you don't need to worry about those things too. Your doctor will tell you if there is something to worry about and if you don't believe they will, find a new doctor. 

One thing I will say, MAKE NOTES! When you go in you can sometimes feel rushed and can easily forget to ask a question that is important to you. So if you think something is weird or you have a concern, write it down and put it in your wallet (so you don't misplace or forget it). 

The majority of pregnancies go to term with absolutely no problems at all, even the ones deemed "high risk". You will all do great. 

In less then 9 months you will have you baby in your arms. :hugs:


----------



## lysh

Als- YAY, congrats!!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy for you!!!!!

Native- I do think limiting exposure to the site is a good idea. Some women might join because of preexisting issues. You do not want to get stuff in your head!!!! I tend to stay within this thread now myself.

Hopefully soon we will all have a BFP and we can go on the baby bump journey together!!!!

Als- Keep us all updated!!!! I pray that this is a sticky one for you!

I am still waiting for my blood test results!


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies....so I finally figured out how to attach the picture. I took a frer tonight and thats the picture attached and I'm only 10 dpo. Can't believe how dark it is for 10 dpo!!!

Well, I am pulling for all of you ladies for Nov so we can all be bump buddies!!!

And by the way, I completely agree that I only come on here for this thread because every other thread drives me crazy!!!!
 



Attached Files:







photo (4).jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

That's a great positive for 10 dpo and not even with FMU!


----------



## alspals13

Thanks Foosh!! I am still feeling like "oh my goodness" hahahaha!!! Very hesitant though but VERY happy. Gonna test every morning till my blood test next week....I know I'm a little paranoid!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

it's normal. and you will worry throughout the whole pregnancy and then when bubs is born, you get to worry more! It gets easier, but don't let it consume you. =)


----------



## clandara

Als - That is a great picture!

How is everyone doing? I am so glad its Friday finally. Any plans for anyone this weekend?


----------



## lysh

Als- Wow, that is nice and dark for only 10dpo!!!! 

lilfoosh- You are right, I think having a baby is all about worry! lol We worry about getting pregnant, then we get pregnant and we worry about it being a sticky one, then we worry about it being a healthy one, then the baby comes and I am sure it is a whole lotta new worries! lol

Clandara- I am actually going away this weekend with my DH to celebrate our one year. Even though it was last weekend, we are escaping for the weekend to spend some stress-free time together!

How about you?

Since I will not be around this weekend I hope everyone has a great few days off!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi All, 

Brilliant pic :) Amazing!

I have today off work :) I am making a cake for MIL friends wedding tomorrow! Pressure is on today! Just finished decorating the fruit cake, just letting the cupcakes cool fully before moving onto them! lol 

The off to the wedding on Saturday. 

I'm getting so excited, My sister is being induced on Tuesday, so will soon have a little Niece to brood over whilst waiting for our own hehe x


----------



## nativetexan

Foosh- Your post about the board is spot on. Well said. :)

Als- I think I test every day to every other day for about 2 or 3 weeks, lol. It is nice to see the lines get darker.

Lysh- enjoy your celebration weekend! :)

Mrs. B- Be sure to take a pic of the cake to share with us so we can drool. 

I'll be playing softball tonight (every Friday) and then tomorrow we are taking our nieces to a local arts market. They are having a bunch of stuff for kids (face painting, pumpkin bowling, etc) and the weather is supposed to be amazing this weekend. Plus, they have awesome produce. I can't wait!


----------



## alspals13

Sounds like everyone has great plans for the weekend!! 
Mrs. B- I wanna see your cake and cupcakes!!! Upload a pic :)

Lysh- Going anywhere fun?? It's going to be so nice to be able to relax together and enjoy spending time with one another (and BD a ton I'm sure!)

Native- That sounds like an awesome weekend!! Love when I can get great produce to cook with :) And I'm sure I will test VERY frquently as well :)

As for my weekend, I have my last high school football/cheerleading game tonight!! So excited that it's my last. Then one week off and on to basketball season with the girls. Then on Sat, there are 6 of us driving up to MSU and going to the Wisconsin vs MSU football game. I went to Wisconsin and my husband and SIL went to MSU so it will be a fun rivalry day!!! Go Badgers!!!! 
(How am I going to hide not drinking during tailgating from all of them...oh my!)


----------



## nativetexan

Als- I used the "I'm on antibiotics" excuse for a while, but after about a month, my real close friends caught on, lol. It could buy you some time though.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Just about to upload some pic for you to see :)

Did you guys see my one for my sisters baby shower? Cant remember if I showed you? x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Heres the cake.. please bare in mind its not for a massive traditional white wedding, they werent even going to have a cake!!! Lol. I done them 12" fruit cake and 48 cupcakes, 23 on the stand then the rest will be sat around the cake on the table! Has taken me all day!! x
 



Attached Files:







DSC03524.jpg
File size: 21.6 KB
Views: 3









DSC03535.jpg
File size: 36.9 KB
Views: 3









DSC03543.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## nativetexan

Wow! That's great, Mrs B! Nice job!


----------



## alspals13

That's beautiful mrs b!!! You may have to teAch me how to bake like that :) 
I'm gonna try the antibiotics or I am driving so that should help too!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

My pregnant friend say she had bladder infection and was on antibiotics, (but then told me she was pregnant anyway) then a day later my sister used exactly the same excuse, needless to say we didnt believe her lol xx


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Great job MrsB!! Why are you sad?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ooops. I haven't changed it for a while, changed it to sick now as I have a horrid cold which Ive had all week and its not going anywhere :( Its even effecting in my mouth!!! How weird! 

How is every one today? I'm just having a cuppa whilst my nails dry, before going to deliver the cake, then back here to get ready to go to the wedding at 1:30 :) x


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Oooh, have fun MrsB. I love weddings! Sorry to hear you are so sick. On the plus side you can take over the counter medication for it!

I think we are going to try to visit a farm today, Jacob's daycare did a farm animal theme this week. He really likes cows and sheep...well pictures of them anyway, we will see how he fares with the real deal. 

Have a wonderful day!


----------



## clandara

Mrs. B - Beautiful work on the cakes! Sorry you are not feeling well. 

How is everyone doing?

I have been to two different places to get a BBT Themometer. Having some difficulty tracking one down. Any suggestions?

Went grocery shopping with DH last night and for some reason decided to run my hands through the prickly pear or AKA Cactus Fruit. Yep.....awesome move as I am still feeling the fine pricklies of cactus in my hands. Not fun.....but very funny for my DH as he tried to give me a BIG warning and i did not listen....apparently lol.


----------



## lysh

Mrs. B- Love the cake/cupcakes! You are very talented!!!

Als- Yeah, an antibiotic excuse should work!!!! 

Clandara- OUCH- that is something I would do.

lilfoosh- Hope you enjoyed your day at the farm!

native- So do a lot of your close friends pretty much know now? I can imagine it is hard keeping it a secret!!! I will have trouble with that when the time comes.

My DH and I had a nice weekend....we went to Washington D.C. We went last year but there is so much to see! Now I am back home and trying to relax before tomorrow. I had so many e-mails from work and most of them were not exciting....I have a crazy Monday to get into!


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies!! Glad to hear everyone's weekend went well.
Clandara- I ordered mine online off of Amazon and it was reasonable and I was very happy with it. https://www.amazon.com/BD-524560-Ba...43VY/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1319418012&sr=8-1

Lysh- DC does have so much going on and is such a great place!! Glad you guys had a good and relaxing weekend! Don't worry about work emails until tomorrow :)

Wools and Native...how far along are you both? How are you feeling?

Foosh- The farm sounds like so much fun!!

Mrs. B-How was the wedding? You feeling better?

As for me, I am feeling pretty good. Some nausea off and on and VERY tired, but slowly starting to actually believe I may be pregnant. I am going to call the doc tomorrow and schedule a blood test if they want or whatever they tell me to do this time. My tests are getting darker! I haven't taken a good one today, but I will take another FRER tomorrow just to make sure :)
The weekend was really funy (except Wisconsin lost in the last second to a hail mary pass for MSU which made me not happy but my DH VERY happy).
Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Clandara I got mine at Shopper's Drugmart, in the isle with the other thermometers. You can get one at Walmart too, but there they have them by the condoms and pregnancy tests.

I'm too tired to write a long post, sorry ladies. I did read what everyone said, I'm just having trouble keeping my eyes open. I will try to post again in the morning.


----------



## nativetexan

Good morning!

Lysh- Only a few of our close friends know, but I think some others may suspect. It's the world series (and I'm a Rangers fan) and of all the games I've been watching with friends I haven't has a single beer. I'm sure they are starting to wonder.

Clandara- I got my thermometer at a CVS drug store, in the family planning section. It was only $10.

Als- So glad you are finally starting to believe it and such good news that the tests are getting darker. :) I am just over 8 weeks now. The biggest symptom is exhaustion. My boobs hurt everyday, some days more than others. And the nausea seems to be picking up each day. I am trying to eat/drink things with ginger, and keep snacks with me, but it doesn't always work. I will say this, if you normally eat something that no longer sounds good to you, don't force yourself to eat it anyway. My husband had been begging to go for Mexican food for about 4 weeks, so I finally caved, even though the thought of it disgusted me. Needless to say, I didn't feel so well afterward, and I only managed to eat a few bites. Listen to your tummy! Lol.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Evening :)

Yes wedding was good thank you, still feel rough b ut not as bad as I was xx


----------



## clandara

Thanks everyone for the suggestions on the thermometer. I tried Shoppers Drug Mart and another pharmacy but they said they would have to special order it. Headed to Wal-Mart I guess. :) Probably sounds strange but I have never actually purchased anything online, lol. Might just have too if I am not successful in locating one.

Sounds like everyone is having not too bad of a Monday. That is excellent!


----------



## alspals13

Glad everyone is doing well today :) I called my doc and go in for blood tests on wed and fri to make sure everything is doing what it should. Then we will schedule my u/s based on my numbers. Excited and nervous...


----------



## clandara

Als - I am so excited for you! I am sure that everything will be just fine! Keep us posted! :)


----------



## lysh

Native- That is good advice about the food....I will keep that in mind when the time comes!!!!

Mrs. B- Glad you are feeling a bit better. There is so much going around!

Clandara- I am always ordering stuff online! I know many people who do not know....if you do, Amazon is a good site to use.

Als- That is exciting that you have an appt. for your blood test!!! Yay! 

Today went a little better than expected, so I was glad for that. I am still waiting on my blood test results for the progesterone and all that. Ov day is coming soon though...too bad my DH is not feeling well!! We might just have to target BDing right around ovulation and leave it at that this cycle!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi ladies! Als, that's exciting! Keep us updated please =)

Native that is so true! You totally need to listen to your body, I started eating bananas and drinking oj even though I don't like it. I did the cliched milk and pickles. Another thing to be careful about is smells, I couldn't stand the smell of raw ground beef.

The other thread I frequent or two of the ladies are getting sick too. Get plenty of vitamin c and rest. I think it is the changing temperature.

I was thinking about telling the ladies in the other thread to join us here, would that be ok with you all? The other thread has been open for a couple of months, but it is only 4 ladies including myself; all are ttc.

Clandara, that's weird about the thermometer. Hopefully you find one at Walmart, buying stuff online makes me nervous, plus I am impatient and don't want to wait for stuff to come.


----------



## alspals13

Thanks Clandara, Lysh and Foosh!!! I am very eager and excited!!!

Lysh- only a few more days till O day!! Exciting....hopefully your DH feels better by then. Last month, I was pretty sick and we just sucked it up and DTD because it was O day.

Foosh-Of course they can join!!

Do any of you ladies know what tea is safe to drink? I only drink decaf tea, but is there any kind I should stay away from??


----------



## lysh

Lilfoosh- Of course they can join! 
Als- How about ginger tea? I wonder if that is safe, especially when feeling a little sick. That is funny you had to cut down on bding because you were sick, made sure to on O day and got a BFP!!! Maybe it will work for us! lol
I am extra tired this morning, hoping for a fast Tuesday!
Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Sat here anxious trying to fill time whilst I wait for the call from my little sister telling me to get to the hospital as the baby is on the way! I hope its not too late so I miss it! xx


----------



## clandara

How exciting Mrs. B to have a new baby in the family. I was fortunate to attend my best friends labour.....what a beautiful experience!

Yes Lilfoosh, I feel the same about online purchases but I know that people do it all the time. Thank you Lysh for the suggestion of Amazon. 

No worries here if more join. The more the merrier!


----------



## alspals13

Mrs. B- So exciting!!! Did she deliver yet??

lysh- Ginger tea is an excellent idea...I am going to try it...thanks!

Clandara- I put on a previous page a link to the one I purchased off of amazon and it works perfect and I had no problems!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Camomile is good, Als. Just be sure that you look at the ingredients list to double check there isn't all kinds of other stuff in it. I lived on Camomile tea for a bit. =)

Yay, MrsB! That is super exciting. Come back and let us know how it goes! Congrats to your sister and family.

I will let the ladies in the other thread know, they may or may not move over, I just thought I would check first.


----------



## alspals13

Thanks Foosh! What about Apple Cinnamon Tea or Acai Berry Tea??


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

It depends on what is in them. I was super paranoid though, so maybe not the best person to answer. :blush:


----------



## lysh

Mrs. B- Let us know how the delivery goes! 

Als- Chamomile is so relaxing, during the winter months I tend to have a cup a few hours before bed.

lilfoosh- I know when the time comes I will be super paranoid too!!

Well, today was a crazy, busy day!!!! It is 10pm and I am finally sitting for a few minutes. I am ovulating in a few days and my DH and I have not even bd'ed yet this cycle!! We have to squeeze some time in tomorrow!!!!! lol

My days start bright and early (have to be at work by 7:30) so I am going to try to relax and get to sleep. 

Hope everyone had a good Tuesday.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I should be ovulating any day now too. Better get sexin' Lysh!

I have a much needed night out with the girls tomorrow, I am bringing Jacob, though, as they would kill me if I don't. Not a big deal though, as he will be passed around, so I don't have to watch him all night. =)


----------



## G x

Hi ladies & fooshy, thanks for letting use join on to your thread.

I'll give use a little info on me and I'll be Reading all pages to catch up on everyone.

I'm 21 DH 23 we have been together for over 2 years. 
We began TTC in December 2010 which is when I stopped the depo injection, doc say it could take upto 1year for AF to return. But she's returns back to normal after 2month but wasn't ovulating :(. 

So I started temping last month and to my total suprise I ovulated WooHoo.. So looks like I'm right on track 2nd cycle temping and on CD 4 of 34.

:dust: to eveyone.

G x


----------



## lysh

Welcome Gx- That is crazy that after Depo it can take a year!!! I hope they are informing women of that before starting Depo. 

Lilfoosh- Yes, I told my DH we have to get it on tonight. My opk is still negative, but I am cd12 now and I usually get a positive tomorrow or cd14! It sucks I woke up with a sore throat and stuffy nose!!! 

Glad it is Wednesday- hope everyone has a good one!


----------



## AmzLJ

Hi Ladies, 

Creeping over from the other group. Hope you don't mind us joining you all :)


----------



## G x

Thanks lysh, no that's the horrible thing about it all they don't tell you that it mess's your cycle up so badly.
I'm just realy glad that I seem back on track and I'm ovulating again :).

Amz glad to see you came over to join..

G x


----------



## nativetexan

Welcome to the group, G x and Amz! 

I was on depo for about 2 years in my early 20's and I did horrible on it. I gained so much weight, and ended up with a repeat dermoid cysts on one of my ovaries (which led to me have my ovary removed several years later). I have also been told it reduces bone density. Not sure if that is true or not.

Lysh- Any word on the blood test results?

Als- How are you feeling?


----------



## G x

nativetexan said:


> Welcome to the group, G x and Amz!
> 
> I was on depo for about 2 years in my early 20's and I did horrible on it. I gained so much weight, and ended up with a repeat dermoid cysts on one of my ovaries (which led to me have my ovary removed several years later). I have also been told it reduces bone density. Not sure if that is true or not.

Congrats on the BFP, am so excited thats you got a BFP and have use depo in the past, give me so much hope..
I gain some weight on the jag to so im know on a roll to fight off some extra pounds and get my BFP :)..
I does reduce bone density i researched a lot in to it after i stopped it, wish i would have researched before hand ha! They say you should never be on it for more the 5 years.. glad i only had 3 jags (9months)

Hope you have a lovely pregnancy..

G x


----------



## clandara

Welcome Gx and Amz! :)

Currently on CD 8. Time sure goes quickly!

How is everyone today?


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies and welcome to our little group!!

Lysh- Any news yet? Yeah for almost ovulating!!!

Gx- That is crazy about depo...I never even heard of it before this website. I my FX'ed for you now that you're ovulating and regular!!!

AmZ-Welcome!

Native- I am feeling good!! I am just REALLY tired and a little crabby at times. Nausea has hit me a few times for 2-30 minutes, but nothing terrible. How are you feeling??

I am off in 40 minutes to get my first bloods taken. I'll get the results back tomorrow and then go in again on Friday to make sure my levels are rising as they should. BUT, I took a FRER this morning for fun, and I had one left!, and the pregnancy line was SUPER dark and then control line was hardly even there. Didn't have that happen to me last time when I mc'ed, so hoping it's a good sign. I also am just so positive!!

I have been to tired the past 2 weeks to go to the gym so I need to get my butt in there soon and keep myself healthy and in shape :)

It is soooooooooooo hard to keep this secret. We are going to be with my family all weekend, how am I gonna do this...ahhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Mrs.B.

Welcome to all newcomers :)

Cd 12 today, 4th high reading :) 

Just got back from visiting my baby niece that was born earlier hours of this morning :happydance: shes so gorgeous!!

Hope everyone else is good xx


----------



## alspals13

Congrats Mrs. B!!! So exciting :) Hopefully that will cure some baby fever for you! Everyone is getting so close to the BIG O DAY!!!


----------



## nativetexan

Als- Doing okay mostly, just so tired all the time and I think that makes my nausea worse. I'm also stressing just a tiny bit about my appointment coming up on Friday. I will be 9 weeks exactly, and hoping that everything is still A okay with my little one. I will feel so much better once I see that tiny lil heart beat again.


----------



## alspals13

I have my FX'ed for you at your appt!!! I just know I am going to be extremely nervous for awhile now. Fist awaiting my blood results tomorrow and then again Monday and then waiting for the u/s to make there is a heartbeat and a baby (there wasnt last time :(). Ugh, just so nervous, but have such a good feeling.
This is so hard to hold in...I just want to shout it from the rooftops!!!!!


----------



## lysh

Amz- Welcome to the group!!! So what is your story? :)

Gx- That is terrible. We should not have to rely on our own research to get the information, but I guess in this day and age that is the thing to do!

Clandara- Yay for being on CD 8! I am on CD 12 now and my opk is almost a positive!!! My hubby better get home from work soon (he had a late appt) because we have a date tonight!!

alspals- Keep thinking positively!!! It is wonderful that your line is getting so dark, that is an awesomely, wonderful sign!!! I am glad you will get your results tomorrow so you do not have to wait!

Mrs. B- Congrats on the birth of your niece!!!!! We are also on the same cycle day!!!

Native- I bet every appt. is a bit nerve-wracking, that is probably normal to feel that way. Just think how amazing you will feel when you get to hear your baby's heartbeat!!! 

As for me, I got my blood results back today- everything is NORMAL! Still does not explain the short LP, but at least my hormones are where they need to be. I did not get to talk to the nurse, just heard the message so I will hopefully get a chance to call tomorrow. Otherwise, the doc does not want to see me unless we do not conceive in 3 more months. But hopefully this will be the lucky month!!


----------



## alspals13

Great news Lysh!!!! Excited for you that everything is normal...gives so much hope that it could happen this month!!! I hope you're not on here reading anymore, but DTD!!!


----------



## lysh

haha...I wish als...still waiting for hubby to get back from his evening work appt.!!! I am getting tired!!! lol


----------



## alspals13

Do something to stay busy!!! You have to stay ready :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Seems like everyone has some great news! 

Lysh- you are right about the appointments. Actually, everything seems fine, you aren't too worried and then a few days before your appointment you start to get anxious and worry about what ifs. I HIGHLY recommend getting some sort of belly listening device! I got a cheapy one from BRU (about $30) and never once heard my sons heartbeat but I could always hear him kicking, so that would put my mind at ease. I think you can start to hear them moving around as early as 15 weeks or so, even though you can't feel it yet. I know lots of women get medical grade type instruments and all kinds of stuff, but just hearing him kick around in there was perfectly fine with me.

Congrats MrsB to you and your family. I would love for someone else in our family to have a baby. Actually I want someone I know to have a baby every year until I die! That would be awesome. =)


----------



## AmzLJ

Hi, :wave: I am 24 and so is OH. We have been together nearly a year. We didn't really have TTC in mind until 4 months ago when we had a scare and we were both gutted when :witch: arrived. This is my 3rd month officially TTC and finding it all pretty over welming. I came off the pill (Yasmin) in July.

Its nice to meet you all :)


----------



## G x

Hi ladies. How is everyone? The witch has left me for another month. Time to jump on DH.

Mrs B - that's great news congrats a new baby in the family, any name for her yet?

Lysh - am so glad your hormones are normal this month will be your month. I've got my FX'd for everyone.

Fooshy - how are you doing have you ov'd yet? 

I'm feeling realy positive this cycle. Think positive get positive :).

G x :dust:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I think today is ov day, had a temp drop. It;s a day or two early depending on which cycle you check but I'm not gonna complain!


----------



## G x

LilFooshFoosh said:


> I think today is ov day, had a temp drop. It;s a day or two early depending on which cycle you check but I'm not gonna complain!

Ooh that's great fooshy get :sex: your chart looks good with the EWCM..

G x


----------



## alspals13

Oh Foosh so exciting!!! Get goin!! 

All of you ladies are getting close to the big O Day!!!!!

So, I just got my numbers back and my hcg is 758 and progesterone is 25!!! The doc said that looks great!! I go back in on Friday and then get the second results on Monday. If my numbers double, then I'm good to go for now and my ultrasound will be sometime between Nov. 8-11!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi Ladies, 

Sorry I have been MIA a bit recently, havent really been on my computer lately. Been a little preocupied. 
We havent really been trying ttc yet this cycle, I have a smeer test done on tuesday so didnt do any BD before that, then Ive been so busy and tired afterwards that nothing has happened. So I am thinking maybe start this evening, I am on CD 13, 5th high, last month I got my peak after my 5th high so we should still be in for the running :)

As for my new niece she is stunning!! Both mummy and baby doing well and have gone home today :happydance: She has been named Isla Jayde.

Hope your all well, sounds like you are xxx


----------



## nativetexan

Lots of good news on here today!

Lysh- so glad the blood results are good!

Als- you too! :)

Mrs. B- Congrats on having a healthy new niece!

Seems like most everyone else is coming up on O day...so exciting! 

I am doing good today. Had a tiny freak out moment this morning when I woke up and my boobs didn't hurt, but sure enough, they hurt now, lol. I think I will def have to get one of those doppler things to keep me grounded until I can feel the little one moving. Tomorrow morning I have my 9 week scan. I'll be sure to update here as soon as I can.

Oh, and game 6 of the World Series is tonight...Go Rangers! :)


----------



## G x

alspals13 said:


> Oh Foosh so exciting!!! Get goin!!
> 
> All of you ladies are getting close to the big O Day!!!!!
> 
> So, I just got my numbers back and my hcg is 758 and progesterone is 25!!! The doc said that looks great!! I go back in on Friday and then get the second results on Monday. If my numbers double, then I'm good to go for now and my ultrasound will be sometime between Nov. 8-11!!!

Alspals that's great news about your results.. 

G x


----------



## G x

Mrs b - that's good mummy and baby and doing great, what a lovely name.

Nat - I'm sure the sore boobs coming and going is probs normal with your hormones being all over.. 9 week scan that will be lovely.
I'm so looking forward to that expreiance will be such a great experiance to treasure.

For me the witch has left.. Bye bye hope that's the last I see of her well for at leave 9 months :).. I realy do feel so good about this cycle and it's only CD 5.. I ov'd on day 18 last month so still a little while to go still.

G x


----------



## nativetexan

G x- I ovulate on CD 16...it really is a long wait! Just BD a lot until then just in case, lol.


----------



## G x

nativetexan said:


> G x- I ovulate on CD 16...it really is a long wait! Just BD a lot until then just in case, lol.

Oh I know I feel the wait up till ov is harder than the 2ww just because i don't know my excact date of ov and I would hate to miss out on it. 
Me and DH usual bed a lot straight after AF, since DH is so horny ha. Then at least every other day till after ov. Think I'm going to try do every day this time if we have the chance. I realy need to get that bfp.. I'm crossing all fingers and toes lol.. 

G x


----------



## nativetexan

G x said:


> nativetexan said:
> 
> 
> G x- I ovulate on CD 16...it really is a long wait! Just BD a lot until then just in case, lol.
> 
> Oh I know I feel the wait up till ov is harder than the 2ww just because i don't know my excact date of ov and I would hate to miss out on it.
> Me and DH usual bed a lot straight after AF, since DH is so horny ha. Then at least every other day till after ov. Think I'm going to try do every day this time if we have the chance. I realy need to get that bfp.. I'm crossing all fingers and toes lol..
> 
> G xClick to expand...

Haha! Sounds like my DH, but I actually wore him out right before our BFP, lol. One time he actually sighed and said, "I guess. I'll be a team player." Lol.


----------



## G x

Nat - that post made m laugh out loud!! Sound like my DH right after AF he can't get enough of it then when I know ov is due, I tend to not tell DH do want to add any preasure, but he's always like "tonight realy, I'm watching tv" I'm like move that asss to bed know!!

Am so happy for you that you got you bfp, how long had you been trying before you got it?

G x


----------



## alspals13

Native- You just cracked me up!!! And I'm glad your BB's are hurting :)
Let us know how the scan goes!!!

Mrs. B-So exciting how close you are to O time :)

Gx-I don't O until CD19 as well. We tried BD'ing everyday and did not get our BFP that month. We did the SMEP plan though last month as well as preseed and got our BFP!! Maybe give the SMEP plan a try??


----------



## lysh

Als- What is SMEP? Glad to hear your blood results are looking good!!!!!

Native- I would probably worry about the same stuff!!! lol Glad your boobs are hurting again! ha...I swear, this is probably the only time we are thrilled about stuff like that.

Mrs. B- That is okay, glad to hear you are enjoying your niece!!! My DH and I did not BD at all this cycle until last night! We have also been exhausted.

Gx- Glad you have a good feeling this month, eventually it has to be our month, right?? :)

My cycles are so short that we usually start bding around cd 10, and then have a marathon between cd 12-14. By then we are exhausted, so we take a break. lol Our energy is not that high!!! 

Well, I am currently baking cookies and trying to relax. Hope everyone had a good Thursday......TGTIF!!!!! (Thank God Tomorrow is Friday)


----------



## alspals13

SMEP- Sperm meets egg plan...
starting at CD8 or 10, you BD every other day until you get a positive opk. When you get your first positive opk, you BD for that day and 2 days following, skip a day and then BD again one more time for good luck. Worked for us! 
EX: BD on CD 8, 10, 12, 14, 16, 18, Pos opk on CD 19, BD on CD 19, 20, 21, 23


----------



## lysh

Okay....that was close to what DH and I have been doing (only we started CD 10, wondering if CD 8 would be better since I ovulated CD 13 or 14). However, we usually do not BD after ovulation....maybe we will once for luck. lol


----------



## alspals13

Who knows what it does, but it's like a last ditch effort!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

MrsB that is a lovely name! I'm glad your sister and your niece are doing well.

Sounds like so far everyone's test results have been really positive, excellent!

Als, I didn't know you did SMEP, I have heard tons of women have success with it. We basically are doing the same thing, though sometimes we get carried away...we squeezed in some bding this morning to hopefully bump up our game this month! Fx'd that my temp does rise tomorrow.

Native, I'm glad the bb pain came back before you started panicking too much.

I was thinking, this month I am not going to check my CM or CP after I have confirmed ov. I think checking every day has been making me a little more anxious than necessary.


----------



## G x

Hi ladies how are you all today? 

Fooshy - wow what a massive temp rise today :) let's hope it stays up then and you can begin the count..

Als - SMEP plan sound like somethis I may try this cycle. It's not far off what DH and I do only some time we bed like 4 days in a row before ov.

For me CD 6 and temp has stayed the same for past 3days, weird?
I so hope I ov early this cycle my LP last month was 15dpo before AF on the 16day.

Hope everyone is well :dust:

G x


----------



## alspals13

Happy Friday ladies!! 
Foosh- YAHOO!!!! Awesome temp rise and chart :) I think not checking CP and CM is an excellent idea because it varies so much from woman to woman and day to day that it's not worth it!

Gx- I don't think the temp's are weird at all. If it continues like that for another few days, then maybe have your DH take his temp and see if it's the same to know if the therm is broken??

As for me, I woke up at 4 am today because....my high school was chosen to be on NBC 5 news this morning as the high school of the week. Since I'm the cheerleading coach, I had to be here with my girls at 5 am because they performed all morning. I am exhausted needless to say. I am going in 40 minutes to get my blood drawn again and then have to wait until Mon for the results (hate the wait)...
Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## clandara

Sounds like everyone is doing well over the last couple of days!
Native - You made me laugh too with your post....thank you!
Mrs.B - What a beautiful name for a baby girl. So happy that baby and mommy are doing well and are home now.
Lysh and Als - I am very happy with your blood test results!

After reading the posts about BD - I admit that DH and I go at it like rabbits, lol. We don't stop though after ovulation.....we just keep on going, lol. 

This last week I have been quite exhausted as I have not had a day off from work since Oct 15th and we have had very early morning starts. Currently on CD 10 and I usually have a CM change on or around the 13th. Getting closer to ovulation :).


----------



## alspals13

So exciting Clandara!!! Getting close to O-Day!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh my days Foosh! That temp rise is massive!!

Thankyou all for your kind words and wishes for my sister and niece :)

No peak on my monitor yet but finally got some bd'ing in. :)

Clandara - I wish we BD'd like rabbits lol, I have a fairly low drive I reckon, But I make the effort when I need too, and it has defo picked up since coming off the pill, I'm sure that works just by suppressing any urge you may have :rofl:

xx


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Haha, yes thanks ladies, it was definitely a good feeling this morning seeing that high! I hope it stays up.

Oh, Als, I hope the weekend goes by quickly and you are able to get some rest.

I'm glad this cycle seems to be going well for everyone so far! I'm seriously hoping we get at *least* 2 bfps this time around!

Woolls, are you still about? How is it going?

Oliv & Amz, have you decided whether to stick around with the "new" BnB?

It was my brother's bday this week, so we are going out for dinner tomorrow night, and we have people coming over on Sunday, so I think this weekend will fly by again... I also have to finish Jacob's costume for Monday! Hoo boy it's going to be a busy weekend!

I hope everyone had a great Friday and has a wonderful weekend!


----------



## lysh

I do not have a lot of time to respond to everyone (but glad everyone seems to be doing well), about to run out for 'game night'. We have a winter storm warning for up to 12 inches of snow!!!!!! In October!!!! We are so not prepared. lol We have a lot of work to do tomorrow morning before the storm hits! Hope everyone has a great night!


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies!!

Lysh- SNOW?? WHAT?!?! I hope you guys got everything prepped and ready for this impending storm so you can enjoy the pretty snow :)

Foosh...looks like your temps stayed up and you may be in the TWW officially...here comes the waiting...FX'ed for you :)

Mrs.B- Looks like your temp went up, any other good signs?

I am spending the whole weekend with my family for my dad's 60th birthday. Last night at dinner he said on his bucket list he wants a grandkid and looks right at me. My and DH and I kept it together, but oh my goodness was that hard....can not wait to tell my fam (even though I'm sure they'll pick up on it this weekend)


----------



## lysh

Als- Your dad will be so excited when you are ready to share the news!!!!
Yes, we are almost prepared. My DH is blowing leaves off our driveway (it is kind of ironic that we have to blow leaves away because of impending snow) and getting the snow-blower ready. It is ruining our Saturday night plans though! lol I had a Halloween gathering to go to this evening, but oh well. 

I believe I have officially ovulated! My temps went up a little bit the past two days. TWW, here I come!

Mrs. B- We do not have a high drive either...I mean, we enjoy ourselves but we can only do so much BDing! I think we are just so busy all of the time that we wear ourselves out! lol This cycle we honestly only BDed twice...right at ovulation. Hopefully we can squeeze one in today for good luck, but that is about it. 

For everyone else- hope you have a wonderful Saturday!!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hiya :)

Als - Yes temp jumped up a bit today, no peak on monitor tho so not sure if maybe I wont ever get a peak without using soy, as last cycle I tried soy and saw my first ever peak! Suppose I will see if it stays up tomorrow. :shrug: 
I don't know as for other signs, TBH I don't notice EWCM ever, I get differing amounts but I tend to vary between creamy and watery. No sore boobs, very slight cramps, thats about it! Although Ive had a bit of a spot breakout! :shrug:

Lysh - Storms! Wow do you normally get bad storms?

Foosh - Temp came down a bit today? But open circle... was that a different time?

As for me, I have been over to visit Isla today, jeeze she is beautiful lol, I am so smitten. If my babies are that beautiful I will be so happy hehe!

Night in with Hubby tonight, feel like I haven't been here all week and as I have been out with family and friends on different nights lol. Think he feels a little left out... Take away and Tv for us tonight :) xx


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Yes MrsB, that temp was at 8 instead of 6. I was expecting it to come down from 37, I'm just really glad it stayed over 36! As long as tomorrow is above 36 too it will put up my crosshairs, but just in case, DH and I are going to bd some more. =)

Als, your dad will be soooo excited! We told 2 people prior to 12 weeks, I picked my mum and DH picked his best friend. That helped us make it through the 12 weeks without exploding from holding in the secret! 

Lysh- Boo for storm! Yay for ov!


----------



## G x

Hi ladies feel like I've not been on in ages, just be so busy this weekend,

lysh - can not beleive use are about to have a winter wonderland storm and it's nit even November yet .. Gosh! I must be honiest I totaly hate snow it's far to cold..

Fooshy - glad to see your temp still stayed above 36 your chart it looking realy good still hope yougot lots of :sex: in. 2ww know hope it goes quickly for you.

Mrs b - I'm sure you and DH babies will be just as beautiful as your baby neice, I know how you feel my best friend just had a baby boy makes me go all gooie when I see him,could just have him as my own..

Als - oh that's so lovely that your dad had said that and you'll be able to give him a beautiful wish.. It must be so hard to not tell espesially at your dads birthday will all your family around. I this that's the only part of pregnancy I'm dreaming I'll be wanting to scream i have a BFP from the roof tops..

I have been so rushed this weekend DH had a singing gig on Friday then Halloween party Saturday and Sunday night. Not had the greatest amount of time to bed.
I'm a little worried tho ladies? I started checking my CM/CP after AF CD 6 so expected spotting but had the same CD 7&8 tbh it's not spotting but quite thick brown? I've never experiance this before other than when I got first AF after depo? My CP is totaly unreachable. Do you think it could be down to the fact I thought lSt cycle was first time ov? So AF was a real period? I'm a bit worried :(.. So sorry for the TMI..

G x


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Good morning ladies! 

Gx, I responded to you in the other thread since I checked that one first. I don't think you need to be worried about it though.

I'm a little upset with my thermometer at the moment! The past two mornings I have woken up and taken my temp at 6 am like I normally would. I have been going back to sleep, because it is the weekend and I can, and so I haven't been checking to see what the actual temps are until I wake up later. When I take them it is too dark in the room to be able to read it, but since it has the memory feature, I can just pull it up later. It only stores 1 temp at a time. These past 2 mornings when I go to read the temp it isn't there...? WTF, I go through the trouble of waking up and doing it like I'm supposed to and then the thermom doesn't do it's job! AND these were important temps, which is why I made the effort to wake up at 6 on the weekend!!!! :growlmad: I always check before I move around at all just in case, so I was still able to check my temp, but I have no idea if it is at all accurate! So pissed at the stupid thermometer! :gun:


----------



## G x

Hi ladies, just a quick update on the brown CM.. It seems to be away know on CD8 just checked and I have slight EWCM, DH did bed the smorning but I did the finger under water test was defo EWCM. Nothing that I'm getting excited about yet it's far to early fir me to be ovulating surely. Will be keeping my eye on it tho.

How use all had a fab Halloween weekend..

G x


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

What is the finger under the water test?


----------



## G x

LilFooshFoosh said:


> What is the finger under the water test?

Hi fooshy, it help you if you have bed'd since you can't always tell the it it's EWCM or left over sprem, so after checking CM you run a small amount of water on finger if it's sperm it will wash away if EWCM it will still be streachy.

I read about it in another thread, but it does work ha.

G x


----------



## alspals13

Foosh- Yeah for your crosshairs!!! Excited that the countdown has begun for you!

Gx- So glad the brown has gone away and you see some EWCM, what a relief :)

How was everyone's weekend?

I successfully kept the secret from my family, although it was very difficult and I am certain they all have an idea. We are very eager to hear from the doc tomorrow morning to see if my numbers doubled and schedule the first big appt where we hopefully see a healthy and sticky baby and hear the heartbeat.


----------



## G x

Als - your stronger than I would have been.. I would have blurted it our at a family event no doult ha. Keep us posted with tomorrows test results.

Fooshy - didn't even notice, yipee for being in the countdown. I hope catch the eggy.. BFP for christmas, that's what I'm hoping for. Would be an amazing family present.

Yeah Als so glad to see the back on that brown CM bring on the EWCM and the :sex: 

G x


----------



## alspals13

Enjoy all of the oncoming BD'ing :)

Trust me, not blurting it out was EXTREMELY difficult :) The only thing that held me back was I did tell them back on May before I even got my bloods back. When I had the mc, it broke my heart to tell my family. I can not imagine going through that again...


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi ladies just a quick pop in before work. Ff has put crosshairs for 3 days ago. My monitor is giving me nothing bit highs. I'm not convinced the crosshairs should be there as I dont really think that's a thermal shift. What do you think? Xx


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

It does look like it is higher (and on it's way up). You will get a better picture over the next couple of days, but try to throw in some bding here and there just in case.

We are in the same boat! If you see my chart, those missing temps from saturday and sunday are really going to mess things up! Because yesterdays was so long after my normal temp time, I ended up putting in the coverline temp just to make sure I didn't mess myself up if my temp ended up lower. If my temp had been below the line again today I probably would have discarded the 37 (even though that was a proper temp), and assumed I haven't ov'd still. We will need to see what the next few days hold. My other signs point to me having ov'd on the 27th, so I will take my own advice and keep bding (probably every other day, or maybe just when we feel like it) until I can get a better idea of what is going on.

...stupid thermometer.

Happy Monday! Happy Hallowe'en!!


----------



## alspals13

On my phone this morning so I can't see charts but I'll look later today. Hope everyone is doing well this Monday morning. Nervous to get my results within the next hour...


----------



## G x

alspals13 said:


> On my phone this morning so I can't see charts but I'll look later today. Hope everyone is doing well this Monday morning. Nervous to get my results within the next hour...

Als - Result day. Keep us posted.

G x


----------



## G x

Hey

Mrs b - your shart does look like it has a slight temp shift, but as fooshy says just continue to bed and you'll get a better picture of your chart in a day or to. 

Fooshy - how are you 4dpo moving along nicely :).. 

Lysh - how are you, hope you are holding up well especialy if the winter storm had arrived.. 

Think my thermo is playing up to? My chart is looking like i'm ovulating know. Had a massive temp drop the smorning but also with the EWCM late last night and watery CM today i'm slightly confused. My CP is med soft closed?? Arghhhh .

I'm just trying to hold a pee know for as long as posible to do a opk see how that looks..
G x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Its disappointing that my monitor doesnt work with me! It did last month but I took soy and of course my cycle was all over the place, cant seem to win. Thinking of booking in to see the doc next week, see what tests they'll run on me and hubby. 

Hubby just got home from work, seems in a very good mood! good good :) maybe be able to get a little more bd in for good measure lol.

Lysh ... hope your ok in the storm?

Als ... hope your results were good

Foosh and G ... thanks for your opinions :)

xxx Happy Halloween xxx:devil::witch:


----------



## lysh

I am back lol. We got quite a storm! 15 inches landed on us...our county was in a state of emergency (trees were toppling over everywhere) and there are still 50,000 without power! We lost power Saturday going into Sunday. We were lucky enough to get power back and we just got internet and cable again. Crazy!!!! 

Hope everyone is having a good Halloween! This is our first year celebrating Halloween in our home...I love all the trick-or-treaters!!!

Still waiting for crosshairs on my chart....my temp was messed up the other day. With the power being out, the temps got into the 50s in the house and even with the layers of clothing and bedding I woke up cold, but I know I ov'ed...I started the prometrium.

Als- Any news on your blood work? I understand the hesitancy and wanting to wait....when I had my m/c years ago, I went through the same thing so I also learned the hard way.

Gx- I agree...a BFP would be a great family present! We lost my father-in-law very unexpectedly two days after Christmas last year, so I feel we really could use the gift of good news this holiday season because it will be a bit rough.

Lilfoosh- That is annoying about the thermometer!!! If it was going to stop working, it could have picked a better time in the cycle!!!!

Mrs. B- I will take a look at your chart before bed....sometimes the shift can be very slight...did you have other OV symptoms?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Als, you killing me with waiting for these results! Hope everything is ok! :hugs:

Lysh- so glad you guys are alright. It's so horrible when the snow just dumps down! You can never quite be prepared for it.


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies!!!
So sorry for keeping you waiting!! We were in the city all day till just now because we have a rental property and the tenants moved out and new ones are moving in this week so we had to arrange everything for them. 
I talked to the doc and my results were 1710 today!!! So I more than doubled :) She was so positive on the phone with me and scheduled my first us for 11/11 at 9:15 am. Less than 2 weeks away and I'll hopefully see my little bean and hear it's heart beating healthy. Nervous, but excited!!

Lysh- crazy about all the snow, but so happy you got power back. so, you;re in the tww officially then, right?

foosh...how's the tww treating you?

Mrs.B- I don't know much about monitors as I never used them, but see what your temps do in the next few days (I know more waiting sucks, but it'll give some answers hopefully). 

Gx- BFP xmas present would be perfect for sure :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Yay Als! That is wonderful!!!

I'm doing well. Keeping busy, and starting tomorrow not checking cm or cp anymore, as it is low/closed/firm, so I'm positive I ov'd already. We really hope that eggie was breached and I'm growing a bubba already. Time will tell. :)


----------



## alspals13

Thanks Foosh!!! So relieved and then the nerves will begin again next weekk leading up to my us im sure. But I welcome these nerves :)

Great idea to not check your cm or cp...hopefully it will relax you a bit more :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

My cross hairs disappeared today, I expected my temp to be above 36 if they were to stay. Times getting on this cycle, maybe I won't o again. 

Congratulations on your results als ;)

Glad your safe lush, saw some pics of the storms on the news, looks mad.


----------



## AmzLJ

Congrats on your results Als! I'm so excited for you! 

How is everyone today? I decided to pos today knowing full well there wasn't going to be a line as I'm only 6/7dpo! I think I'm losing the plot! Hehe!


----------



## G x

Hi ladies, how is everyone?

Lysh - nice to see you back. Hope all is ok. 

Als - fantastic results.. You will be meeting your baby in no time :)..

Fooshy - think I'm going to stop checking CM & CP after ov don't want to keep poking around.

Amz - how has the move been going? All sorted. 6/7dpo and testing :( least you know your still in since that was realy early.

Could I please ask if some one would look at my chart, yesterday my temp dropped right down, today it shot right back up? I'm only on CD 10 last month I ov'd on CD 18 so in realy confused :(

g x


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

MrsB, with all the peaks and now with the crosshairs down, it makes me wonder if your body is trying to ovulate but is having a little trouble? Maybe the soy was the boost it needed to squeeze out that eggy?

Amz, sometimes POAS early relieves some pressure, even though you can pretty much be sure it's neg, for some reason it makes a load of difference. I hope you feel a little more relaxed now and the next one you pee on is positive!

Gx, I looked at your chart, did you do anything differently? An extra blanket or maybe OH cuddled real close? If there isn't some reason for the spike, based on your cm/cp it looks like you are coming up on ov, but that temp spike indicates ov... It could go either way. Keeping checking you CM to see what happens. If it starts to dry up, you ov'd; if it gets more EW, it's probably coming up shortly and the temp was an anomaly.

I realized this morning when I put my temp in FF that I am 5dpo and my shortest LP is 10 my longest has been 12, so I am either halfway or almost halfway done my "2ww". YAY! FF says test on the 8th...that is only 1 week away!


----------



## G x

Hey fooshy thanks for looking at me chart, no is no reason for my temp to have dripped or risen. So I'm going to just keep a eye out see how the next week goes? 

I'm just a bit worried that if I have ov'd then I won't have caught the eggy. I :sex: last night and the afternoon before, will try bed everynight for the next few days still.

G x


----------



## nativetexan

Hi ladies! I haven't been on in a few days due to being busy and not feeling fantastic. I spent all day Saturday walking around farmer's and flea markets with my sister, trying to cheer her up after a break up with her BF. My feet were so sore. Yesterday I actually stayed home from work and slept most of the day. My appt on Friday was good...great though. We actually heard the heartbeat and even saw a tiny arm wave. It was the most amazing thing. I looked at my husband and said, "Look honey, he's going to be a ball player!" Of course we have no idea if he'll be a he or a she, lol. So now I go back on November 18th for another ultrasound and then again on the 21st for a general check up and to meet another OB at the practice. It will be nice to have an update and more pics to share with family at Thanksgiving.

Als- congrats on your results! So happy for you and can't wait til the 11th!

G x- Looks like you had a bit of a dip on CD 10 last month too. Not quite as dramatic though. I would BD lots just in case. :)


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies!

Gx...just looked at your chart and mine looked the same and I o'ed two days after the big drop...take a look at my chart!! I think it's coming so BD away!!!

Mrs.B- it def looks like your body is gearing up to O and then not, so hopefully in the next few days, it will gear up and release. If not, will you go back to soy??

Foosh- how are you feeling? any symptoms yet :) (devilish of me to ask!)

Lysh- wow the snow!!!

Native-that just made me tear up!! I am so incredibly excited for you!! You have a little pitcher growing inside of you!! Our appts are only 7 days apart!!

I cant stop going to the bathroom!!!!!!!!!!! Here I go again :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Damn this body! Lol, thats for you input ladies.

No I probably wont do soy again as I am hoping to see the doctor soon as we hit one year, and I want them to figure out what my body is doing by itself, then hopefully they can help :shrug:

If not then I might give it another go x


----------



## alspals13

good plan....hopefully they can figure something out!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Haha Als!! I'm trying not to symptom spot! I got a bit moody wit DH this afternoon, but he was being a bit douche so that explains that! :rofl:

:hugs: MrsB! I really wish they would tell girls/women how bad your hormones can be thrown off when they offer up BCP! I'm not saying that's what it is, but I'm sure it can't help! I was on BCP from 15 - 24 when we started talking about having kids, we didn't start trying until a year later, but I swear it took that long for my body to find it's happy balance. Maybe they shouldn't prescribe BCP to developing girls...

How many of you ladies took BCP? Do you remember any warnings about potential hormonal imbalance later? What age and how many years were you on it?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Well, I posted on here this morning but its not here! Will try again...

I think your right Foosh, I was on BC 15 - 24, started with injections, then implant then mini pill. They don't warn you anything except the immediate effects.

I have my doctors appointment booked for a week today, little worried as its with the doctor that I dont like, but hoping she suprised me lol, doubt it.

How are you all today? xx


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies! I was on BCP too from 15-28...They really should warn people, especially because if you're educated, it's easy enough to prevent is what I'm learning!


----------



## G x

Hi ladies how are use all.. 

I was on from 15-20 started with pill then implant back to pill then injection and not at any point have I been warned of what any of these things can do to your fertilty, or even how you would feel emotional tbh.
Only once was I told that you could gain weight,
there is just not enought information given to young woman looking to protect them selfs at a young age it just terrible.

Today my temp stayed the same, i do see that my last cycle chat did dip at cd10 and I still ov on day 18, so I'm hoping that's what's happening this cycle. I wasn't preperd for ovulation so early so didn't get to bed at the times I would have liked.

G x


----------



## G x

Hi ladies how are use all.. 

I was on from 15-20 started with pill then implant back to pill then injection and not at any point have I been warned of what any of these things can do to your fertilty, or even how you would feel emotional tbh.
Only once was I told that you could gain weight,
there is just not enought information given to young woman looking to protect them selfs at a young age it just terrible.

Today my temp stayed the same, i do see that my last cycle chat did dip at cd10 and I still ov on day 18, so I'm hoping that's what's happening this cycle. I wasn't preperd for ovulation so early so didn't get to bed at the times I would have liked.

G x


----------



## lysh

I feel like I have not been posting much, sorry!!! Things have just been really busy! Well, I am 5dpo and a tiny bit crampy. It is very mild, but unusual to feel crampy this early....usually happens in a few days. Crossing my fingers it is nothing weird!
I was on BC from age 16-32. I had a short 6 month break when I was in my mid 20s (when I had an unexpected pregnancy/mc). Lately I have been questioning how it affects our bodies. I can't help but think it has to do something negative!
Mrs. B- Is this your first appt. to discuss fertility related stuff? Good luck!
lilfoosh- I am trying not to symptom spot too and I am only 5dpo...SO HARD! lol
native- Sorry you have not been feeling well, but it is so exciting that you got to see your baby wave and hear the heartbeat!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yep first one, thankyou, its quite nerving lol x


----------



## clandara

Oh my goodness....where has this week gone? I dont have time to go through 5 pages of reading today but I wanted to drop in and say hello and I hope that everyone is well. I will catch up for sure tomorrow.
Almost Friday everyone! I am happy about that. :)


----------



## alspals13

I agree....this week has just flown by and man am I tired!! 
All of you ladies pretty much in your TWW!! How exciting :)

Mrs. B- How did the appt go???


----------



## lysh

Good luck Mrs. B- I know those appointments can be unnerving!!!!

Clandara- Hey!!! Catch us up....how are you doing? Where are you in your cycle right now?

Finally relaxing after a LONG day!!! Trying not to symptom spot lol. I am in an unusually good mood though these past few days. Usually by this point in the cycle (especially after taking progesterone for a few days) I am moodier. 

I am glad tomorrow is Friday too!!! Yay for the weekend! Anyone have good plans?
We have to stack firewood on Saturday (exciting, I know) but Sunday I am hoping to check out this big flea market I keep hearing about...last one for the year!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

MrsB, how did it go?

Clandara, I was just thinking I hadn't seen you post recently!

Als, I have been tired too and my eyes have been super dry and sore (i.e. burning), not sure what it is but I have used a LOT of visine the last few days!

Lysh, I haven't been to a flea market in ages, sounds like it will be an adventure! Let us know if you find any great stuff!!

I've had a long day and Jacob seems to be getting a cold. Poor guy has been so poopy his bum is all red. =( I feel so bad and all I can do is change him, put on some cream and cuddle him...hopefully his doesn't last too long, I was almost in tears trying to put on the butt cream!

TGIF


----------



## Mrs.B.

Morning ladies. my app is Wednesday so have been yet :) I'm so glad its Friday too!! Last day at work for me for a week :) 

Hope you all have a good day xx


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Sorry, jumped the gun I guess!


----------



## clandara

Hey everyone! I am so so happy that it is Friday and that tomorrow will be my wonderful day off of work. This last week has been really crazy busy. My DH had 6 am starts this week at work which meant i was up around 4-430 am each morning. Plus I have three of four evenings completed with work and my full time job as well. Im exhausted, lol.

I think I am out of the running this month. We have just been too tired to BD the last few nights. I am currently on CD 17 and after seeing the trend of my cycles, I should start AF on or around Nov 15th. So....That is where I am at. Despite having missed an opportunity or two ;) this cycle, and having the feeling like this is not the month, I still feel quite positive about things.

On another note, another co-worker of mine is pregnant. My good friend I work with made sure to tell me about this news about three times this week....grrrrrrrr. Saw the individual in question at a meeting yesterday.....and yes....she is confirmed with a March baby on the way.


----------



## lysh

Okay- so one minute I am feeling super positive this cycle (my mood is even better than usual) but then the next minute I am craving foods I usually crave when I am PMSing, so then I start to feel a little less positive. I feel like in one hand I am symptom spotting for pregnancy then on the other hand I am symptom spotting for PMS!!! Ahhhh lol


----------



## G x

Hi ladies, how is everyone? Had a look at all the charts there everyone seems to be moving along so fast.. It will be time to test soon and receive those bfp :).

Haven't been on in a few days been so stressed with work and had another full weekend or nights & partys planned, DH and I haven't bd'd in a few day so hopefully will get some in over the weekend since I'm on CD 14 and hoping I'll ov on CD 18 again like last cycle.

G x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Morning :) 

Ive been having bad cramps last night and this morning, think AF is on her way x


----------



## lysh

Gx- I know how you feel about stress....thankfully this last week was a little bit better for me! I always worry that stress is making it harder to conceive. 

Mrs. B- Sorry you are getting bad cramps. :nope: I hate that- I know it can be a downer. 

Today is when I will usually start to feel something. So these next two days are huge for me....every cycle I start to get some mild cramping and spotting. So we will see as the day goes on! 

I keep telling myself over and over that it will happen when it is the time! I am not religious, but I am spiritual so I keep trying to tell myself that there is a plan bigger than I can see right in front of me and that when that baby is ready to be a part of our family he/she will come. 

Well it is Saturday morning and my DH and I have decided to go out for breakfast. Then we are stacking firewood! 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## lysh

Well, my temp dropped this morning and I took it much later than usual (so not a good sign). And I had slight cramping and some spotting last night. So unless a miracle is happening, AF is on its way. So glad I saw my previous post about the baby coming when he/she is ready because I woke up just feeling down. I was actually feeling very positive this cycle about it, so maybe that is why I am even more disappointed. I told my DH that for this next cycle we are going to be more aggressive so we best get our stamina up!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Good morning ladies! 

Lysh- The temp drop is poo-tastic, but the idea of a major sex-a-thon is totally appealing!!

MrsB- How is it going with you?

Als and Native (& Woolls) How are you holding up? Any weird cravings yet? DH used to cringe when I would get myself a pickle and a glass of milk! Also, be careful around cooking ground beef... I was talking to my aunt and she had the same aversion.

Gx- you should be coming up on ov soon, how are you feeling? Is your CM/CP still pointing to upcoming ov? How is OH with the continual bding?

Clandara & Amz- Haven't heard from you in a while, hope you are doing well! 

We just had to set our clocks back an hour, so for the rest of this cycle I will probably have open circle temps as I am going to keep the FF clock the same (i.e. even though my clock will say 6am the time I will record on FF is 5am). My temp was still up today, even after I adjusted it because I woke up late. And I am on 10dpo, so like Lysh, I will find out in the next few days whether this is the month or not. I haven't gotten any AF type symptoms, and I am not spotting like I have the past few cycles, BUT I also don't really feel pregnant either, no sore boobies or any other "real" symptoms. My eyes have been bothering me, very dry and burning and I have been tired, but those could both be indicators of pregnancy or AF.... Some let-down type booby pains, but I sometimes get those before AF too.

The wait is almost as much of a bitch as AF!! Off to do some shopping and hopefully keep my mind busy. :hugs:


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies! Sorry I have been kind of MIA. We have been super busy as we own a townhouse that we rent and we've been dealing with that for awhile. Also for the past 3 days I have had really bad all day sickness. Not actually throwing up yet which is good, but super duper nauseous. I go in for my first ultrasound on Friday. Im very nervous, but very excited too and tyring to stay positive!!

Mrs. B- anythign news yet from those dang cramps?

Lysh- anything yet? Just remember, if nothing....you get to get it on for another month!! Maybe try SMEP if this isn't your month?

Foosh- no news is good news!! I felt no symptoms when I got my BFP so keep holding out!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi Ladies :) well just to confuse me even more this morning mt temperature went up above 36, so more like a post o temp for me?! Maybe I have just O'd or tried to that what the cramping was? If not and AF is on the way I hope she hold off til after our doc appointment so if they agree to blood tests we can start straight away with new cycle

Als - Good luck with your ultrasound, how exciting :)

Lysh - busy cycle for you next month then ;)


----------



## lysh

lilfoosh- Not sure if appealing is the right word (I already feel exhausted with the thought of it!) lol But we will try to make it as fun as we can. We just set our clocks back too, so I know the temps will be a bit off but I am about to start a new cycle anyways.
Even if you do not feel pregnant, I am still crossing my fingers for you!!!!

als- How exciting that you have an appt. for your first ultrasound!!!!! I think it is even more positive that you are feeling nauseous (even if it is not fun!). I did get some very mild spotting last night. Today I again have very mild spotting and mild cramps, but the temp. dropping was not a good sign. We are going to try a milder version of SMEP. I am not sure if we have the stamina to do it that much. I will do it every 3rd day right after AF and then kick it up to everyday around ovulation and then every other day a few times post ovulation. If I do not get a BFP in the next 2 months my doc wants to see me back.

Mrs. B- Maybe it is not AF. I heard when implantation occurs there can be a slight dip in temperature and then a rise again. Could that be it?


----------



## Mrs.B.

lysh said:


> lilfoosh- Not sure if appealing is the right word (I already feel exhausted with the thought of it!) lol But we will try to make it as fun as we can. We just set our clocks back too, so I know the temps will be a bit off but I am about to start a new cycle anyways.
> Even if you do not feel pregnant, I am still crossing my fingers for you!!!!
> 
> als- How exciting that you have an appt. for your first ultrasound!!!!! I think it is even more positive that you are feeling nauseous (even if it is not fun!). I did get some very mild spotting last night. Today I again have very mild spotting and mild cramps, but the temp. dropping was not a good sign. We are going to try a milder version of SMEP. I am not sure if we have the stamina to do it that much. I will do it every 3rd day right after AF and then kick it up to everyday around ovulation and then every other day a few times post ovulation. If I do not get a BFP in the next 2 months my doc wants to see me back.
> 
> Mrs. B- Maybe it is not AF. I heard when implantation occurs there can be a slight dip in temperature and then a rise again. Could that be it?

I love your optimism, I'm not feeling it tho, I will see what the next few days of temp bring. I'm thinking if it stays up then maybe this was O and not before, or maybe I am just trying to and its not working :shrug:


----------



## G x

Hi ladies just a wee short and sweet message,

not been around for a few days and also havnt bedded which I'm totally kicking myself for will bed tonight, temp is still steady have CP is high and have EWCM :). So I'm hoping i get my drop in temp soon, my OPKs are looking good.

Everyone looks like there are still doing ok. No AF yet which is always a great sign. 

I'll try read the posts later after work and post again :)

g x


----------



## lysh

Today is 10dpo and the spotting that I have had the past few days have been almost nothing!!! I thought for sure once I saw a little bit, that major spotting was coming like usual- but it did not! So that is a positive. This morning my temp. shot back up too...the highest it has ever been- and technically with the time change I took it an earlier. 

So I am hoping that NO spotting happens today and NO AF. Currently I have no cramps. Even if AF does come, I would love for her to wait a few days so that for once I can have a normal LP! As it is, this is the best my lp has been since i started the progesterone (4th cycle on it). 

Well, I have to finish getting ready to start the work day~have a good Monday everyone...


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Gx- Get bding! If you have that many signs that point to ov get in at least a couple times over the next few days.

Lysh, that is great, I have my fingers crossed AF stays away!

For me, I am 11 dpo, and nothing. I woke up at 5 (used to be 6 and my normal wake up time) to pee this morning so I took my temp and it was still high...but my temps usually don't drop until the day after AF arrives... Anyway, I don't really feel like AF is on her way, but that doesn't mean she won't just show up and surprise me...you all know how she LOVES surprises! FF tells me to test tomorrow. 12 is my longest lp since I have been keeping track (3 cycles), lets see what the next few days bring.

I'll be thinking of you all! Happy Monday!! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Temp down again this morning, still some cramping going on, waiting to see what happens x


----------



## G x

Hi ladies, so just finished work hate Mondays such long days ha.

Lysh - your chart is looking suuper, I can defo see you getting a BFP in he next day or two, Ive got my fingers crossed for you.

Fooshy - that's great that you LP has got longer this cycle, that's always a great thing. Hope the witch stays far from you to,

Mrs b - sorry to here you have been cramping a little but that is also an early pregnancy sign in some woman. 

It realy nice to see everyone still has that chance to of the BFP this cycle round.
I see use ladies havnt been symptom spotting much in the 2WW, that what I'll be hoping to do when I've ov'd :) don't want to stress after ov this time so no checking CM&CP or looking for symptoms.

I'm defo realy close to ov too opk yesterday and it was almost positive today way way darker so hopefully tonight/tomorro :). 
I arrived home and way greeted with loads of EWCM, I couldn't stop smiling ha. Sorry tmi :( how weird is that people that are not TTC would be disgusted seeing that, I was over the moon HaHa..

G x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay for coming up to Ov G. I havent been symptom spotting as I havent had any lol, not even convinced I Ovd this month, but its sort of not bothering me this month! weird


----------



## Mrs.B.

Foosh and Lysh, love both your charts


----------



## clandara

CD 20 for me. I still feel like this is not my month.....but we shall see what happens. AF ETA in approx 7 days.

How is everyone? I am concerned about temping. I have been paying close attention to my sleep pattern this cycle and I get my most restful sleep in the first 4 hours. After that I toss and turn the rest of the sleep. Also, since I drive DH to work I am getting up anywhere b/w 4-5:30 depending on his start time. I dont think my temps will be accurate. Do you think I should take it when I first wake after the first 4 hours of sleep?


----------



## lysh

Hey ladies!
Well, I am not as positive about AF staying permanently away. I did get more spotting today. It is still less than I normally get, but more than the past 2 days. If I was lucky enough to have it be implantation cramping/spotting I doubt it would last 3 days. So I am expecting tomorrow that either the spotting will increase or I will get AF. I am still hoping AF holds off for at least another day or 2 so I can have a normal LP. (well more normal for me anyways, my doc says I should not have spotting).

Thanks for looking at my chart Mrs. B and Gx. 
lilfoosh- I am crossing my fingers for you!!!! The last few days always seem a bit tense, don't they? Like I said in another post, if I am not symptom spotting for potential pregnancy signs, I am symptom spotting for darn AF!!! lol

Mrs. B- Glad you are not being affected in a negative way this month!

Gx- Yay for getting close to OV! Have fun making that baby! lol

Clandara- That is a tough one....not sure the right answer. I guess if you consistently wake up after 4 hours, you can try that. Eeek though...you need more restful sleep!


----------



## lysh

Okay ladies....completely unexpected as I has slight spotting yesterday but my temp. is getting higher so I took a test and I got a faint line!!!! I told my husband we cant get too excited yet as I was spotting and had the tiniest bit today (brown) and I am not sure if I feel any cramping yet or not as I am being paranoid. 
But yeah for a possible BFP!


----------



## alspals13

Oh my goodness lysh!!!! Yahoo!!!!! So excited for you :) post a pic!!


----------



## G x

Ooh lysh , how exciting. I had a good feeling about your chart. Fx'd 

G x


----------



## clandara

Lysh - How exciting! Very happy for the BFP this morning. Keep us posted!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay lysh!! X


----------



## alspals13

Everyone's charts are looking great!!! Hopefully it will be Lysh first and then the rest to follow!!!!
I have been so sick :( I love the reason why, but hate the feeling. And now I feel like I'm coming down with a cold too... I think I am going to leave work early today to try and rest up to feel better. Getting so excited for Fri morning!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

haha, I wish mine was actually looking great. Looks all over the place to me :rolf: nevermind tho, docs tomorrow so will let you all know what the doc says to us x


----------



## G x

Hi ladies, looks like I may have ov'd know, just waiting to see if my temp rises tomorro..

Mrs b - best of luck with the doc app tomorro let keep us posted.

Als - ooh morning sickness such a horrible thing but willbe worth it in the end :), friday is coming fast, I'm so excited for you.

G x


----------



## nativetexan

Checking in from my phone. Have been down with a stomach bug for two days. Lysh- such great news! FX'd for you!


----------



## alspals13

Good luck Mrs. B with your appt tomorrow. At least your temp went up a little today?!?! Youre right though, it is kind of all over the place...maybe temp isnt the place tell for you...

Native..ugh, stomach bugs are horrific...hope youre feeling better now?!?!

Gx....yahoo for O'ing!! Did you get in some BD'ing?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thankyou will let you know how we get on. It's strange as one of the last months I could see exactly what was going on by temp and when it dropped sure enough af arrived lol. Just not at the mo lol xx


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

YAY LYSH!!! That is super exciting! Keep us posted on your POASing.

Good luck tomorrow MrsB. Are you going to print off your charts and take them with you?

Native and Als I hope you feel better soon! I got pretty sick right after falling pregnant too, something about lowered immune system or something I think. Really sucks because you can't really take anything!

My temp went up again this morning so I decided to test but it came back a Big Fat No...I thought that deserved to be written out completely. I was so scared to even take the test because I have been feeling so positive and I didn't want to get depressed over the BFN...I should have gone with my gut and waited it out... Still no AF, and no indication she will show up anytime soon. So I guess it is a day at a time and no sexy undies until I find out one way or the other...don't want to get ruin a pair if she shows. I am trying not to spot but I have been having weird pinching pains in my ovary areas and my lower back is achey. :shrug:


----------



## lysh

Thanks ladies! I am still cautiously excited. I have continued to have very mild cramps today with very mild spotting. I am hoping the progesterone keeps doing its thing!!! But of course I am worried.

als- I will post a pic soon...I threw away the one I took this morning but I will probably take another one tomorrow! I am tired though...I think I am exhausted from worrying all day (about the cramping etc.)

I am finding I get paranoid every time I go to the bathroom!

Als, hope you feel better soon! I know there is mixed emotions...glad to be feeling sick but hate feeling sick! I think it is all good signs though that things are happening as they should. 

Mrs. B- Good luck with your appt!

lilfoosh-- I feel like I asked this recently, but how many dpo are you now? I had a drop in temp. a few days back and I thought for sure AF was coming...then out of nowhere it rose again.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I'm 12 dpo today.


----------



## alspals13

Lysh...so excited to hear your news for tomorrow morning!!!!

Foosh...I have such a good feeling for you...comparing this month to last month, your chart looks sooo good :) You going to test again tomorrow morning?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

No, I think I will probably wait at least a couple more days before I test again. I burst out crying this morning at DH about 5 minutes after I got the BFN. =(

Lysh- I know how you feel about worrying every time you go to the washroom...


----------



## Mrs.B.

Cannot believe how nervous i am about thia appt this morning!! Feel like I am back at school and going to an exam!! Lol. I have my charts to take with me. Don't know if I'll get them out, will wait to see how it goes with the doc first, get a feel as to whether she would want them lol x


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I will be thinking of you today, MrsB. I really hope everything goes well!

My temp went up again this morning, only 0.04 degrees (celsius) and no AF... Might pick up some $store cheapies while I'm at work today, I still have a FRER but don't want to waste it, if that makes sense. I don't even know if I will take the $store ones yet, but in a few days I might be pulling out my hair.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thought I'd let you ladies have an update...

Doctor thinks all my cycles are anovulatory :( my eyes welled when she said that, but I managed to not cry lol

I have got to go for base line bloods on CD1-5 and 21 and an ultra sound afterwards to check for PCOS

She thinks it will all show that I do not ovulate and I will then be placed on Clomid. xx


----------



## lysh

Mrs. B- I am sorry about the news you received. Where are you in your cycle now? I know you will be anxious to get the blood work finished. All I can say is thank goodness we have things like Clomid when faced with depressing news like this (not that it helps emotionally). I will be thinking of you!

Lilfoosh- I am still crossing my fingers for you. I am glad you got a good cry out, I think it is healthy to let it out every now and then. 

I woke up to no spotting today and no cramps. I feel like when I am sitting/laying down my cramps go away. I will have to see if I start cramping and spotting at work today when I am on my feet. 
I took another test and I still have a faint line. I am hoping the line will get darker soon!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

That's not so bad MrsB! It sounds really poopy at first and it's definitely not something you hope for, but of all the things it could have been this is probably one of the most tested and easiest to fix! 

Just curious, did you end up showing her the charts?

Do you feel any better now that you've been? You are closer to having your baby now.


----------



## clandara

Mrs. B - I know its not the news you were expecting, but at least its a starting point. Once these tests are done, you may be able to tackle or eliminate possible scenarios. Chin up....you can do this and remember....we are here for you!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thankyou ladies, funny thing is its exactly what I was expecting but I guess its just hard to hear as I'd hoped I was wrong.
I am excited to find out if she is right and if thats the case excited to start Clomid and get the ball rolling :) I am so happy she wasnt nasty like the other experiences I had with her, but I think this is her domaine so she is comfortable and nice lol.

She didnt look at my charts but she did look at my cycle list and its the varience which worries her. 

Shes not doing any test on hubby unless I get ruled out as she is very sure I'm the one with problems.

I just want AF to show now haha. 

xxx


----------



## nativetexan

Hi all. I actually made it to work today. Feeling much better, but still not great. That was the worst "bug" I've had in about 10 years. 

Lysh- I bet you get a nice dark line in about 2-3 days. So excited for you!

Foosh- FX'd for you. Don't get too down about the BFN. :)

Mrs. B- Look on the bright side...your doc was able to identify the most likely problem and there is an easy solution. This is good news! Now you can correct and move on and get that BFP sooner rather than later. :)


----------



## clandara

CD 22 for me.
Even though I feel out this month, I was tempted to test. I didn't test at all last month. I am approx 9 dpo. I noticed a CM change yesterday - creamy. I have some tenderness in breasts but overall not many symptoms compaired to normal. 

How is everyone today?

Lysh - Are you going to try and post a picture of the BFP? I am so happy for you! 
Als - How are you doing? Are you feeling okay?
Native - So glad that you are getting back to work. It can't be easy being ill at this time.
LilFoosh - Try again in a couple days - it might be too soon to tell. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## nativetexan

Als- what time is your appt on Friday? I'm so excited, I can't wait to hear your results! :)


----------



## alspals13

Thanks Native!! I am so excited too :) My appt is at 9:15 am. I am nervous, but excited more than anything. I have such stronger symptoms this time around which is making me feel more promising.

Lysh....so excited!! I agree and bet you get a darker positive tomorrow or the day after!!!! Yahoo :)

Foosh....I still have my good feeling for you :)

Clandara...I feel like crap to be honest. The thought of 95% of foods makes me wanna throw up. I am so run down and tired. Ugh....but so happy for the reason why.

Native....so happy to hear youre feeling better....sucks so much to feel like poop...

Mrs.B- Happy for you that you most likely have the best worst answer (if that makes sense). Hopefully you go on Clomid and boom....BFP!!!! 

Hows everyone else doing? Work is the last place I wanna be.


----------



## alspals13

Native...when are you telling family and then when are you telling everyone??? We are debating telling family this weekend when the scan goes well on FRiday. Opinions???


----------



## nativetexan

We told close family after our first scan with the heartbeat. Then a few more after the second. I think if all goes well next week, we'll be ready to spread the good word. I think as long as your are comfortable telling, go for it. I have held off on telling work ppl, other than my boss, just in case something were to go wrong. I wouldn't want so many ppl who I'm not close with to know so much of my business. Family is a little different though.


----------



## lysh

Hi ladies!
I am hoping the line gets darker- thank you for the optimism!!!
I had less cramping today, but still some mild cramping during the afternoon hours. I have VERY light spotting...still brown. Almost nothing though.

I will definitely post a pic this weekend! I just have to have the energy to take a picture and figure out how to upload it! I did keep my original test (thought I threw it away, but I didn't)...so I will post that and hopefully one with a MUCH darker line. I am going to call my doctor Friday if all is still going well and make an appt. for next week.

Mrs. B- How are you dealing with things today? Feeling any better?
als- Can't wait to hear the update! How are along are you now?
Clandara- I gave in and tested at 9 and 10dp0 this month and had a BFN. I was not going to bother again because with the spotting I thought for sure my AF was coming...but then my temp. went even higher at 11dpo so I tested and that is when I saw the faint positive line. 
lilfoosh- Anything new with your cycle?
gx- How are you doing?


----------



## alspals13

Native...I think we are going to do similar and tell our families after we hear the heart beat which will hopefully be on Friday. Then I think wait until 12 weeks to tell anyone else too. 

Lysh I am 7 weeks today according to my lmp but will find out dates for sure on Friday. Such good news that you have only had brown spotting and light cramps. So excited to hear about your dark lines coming :)

How's everyone else doing??
I am still very nauseous. Yuck. I have another 5 weeks of this. Ugggg.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

No nothing new. I did pick up a $store test that I will probably take tomorrow morning...I'm nervous it will still be a BFN. No spotting, no cramps, I am getting little twinges and pinching... I think DH is on pins and needles too. I also have been really tired and my eyes are dry...my nose is stuffy....


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lysh, Yes I am fine thank you :) I dont really know why I welled up at the doctors, think it was just hearing her sayh it even though I expected it, you know? 

Yesterday I found out (from a different friend) that a friend is expecting her second. And she doesnt want to tell me! I think its silly but now I have to pretend I dont know and act suprised!! lol. The problem is she cant cope with the first one and she admits it too sometimes. Not sure if she is trying to keep up with the rest of the group as she is only young :shrug:

Foosh, good luck with your testing :)

Als, good luck on friday :happydance:

Do you guys get a scan at 8 and 12? and then 20? x


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Good morning ladies!

My temp is still up but down compared to the last couple of days and my POAS was still neg. I really want to be able to think I see even the tiniest hint of a line, but it looks stark white to me... I'm clinging on the smallest shred of hope still, but I feel like I am just waiting on the witch, not physically, physically I don't feel it coming, but mentally I think she is just waiting for me.

Have a great day! 1 day left until your appointment Als!


----------



## lysh

Mrs. B- I would have reacted the same way and probably got a good cry out. 
lilfoosh- This cycle is keeping you on your toes!!!
als- wow...7 weeks already! What is lmp? 

I took a test this morning...one of the cheapies. The line was only a tiny, tiny bit darker. Tomorrow I am going to take the first response. I want to see it MUCH darker! lol But my temperature rose significantly today. 
However, my eye is getting all gooey! I hope I am not getting pink eye! It is all I need!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I took a shower and left the test out for DH to see that it was negative but he says he sees a line...a very, very, very faint line. I tried to take a pic but it either over exposes it with the flash on or it isn't bright enough with the flash off. I think I *may* be able to see it if I hold the test at arms length, any closer than that and I know I don't see anything. Maybe we both have line eye...

Lysh- lmp is last menstrual period, that is how they calculate your due date (because usually pin pointing ov is difficult) so technically until you ovulate you are considered both pregnant and not every month.... weird, eh?


----------



## alspals13

Foosh...ahhhh! A faint bfp!!!! Fingers crossed big time for you. Take another one tomorrow morning and I'll bet it will be darker. When I got my faint faint faint as can be line it was at night and then the next morning it was a total line. So maybe if you take one tonight it will be an obvious line?? So excited for you either way. 

Lysh... A little darker is all you need!! You have a bfp! My Internet cheapies were light and hardly could tell they ot darker but my frer was dark and made me feel so much better. Cant wait to see a pic of your line :)

Mrs b... That's so silly of your friend. Hopefully she tells you soon so you don't have to pretend too long. 

Thanks everyone for the good wishes for tomorrow. I am so beyond nervous. Last time we went for this appt we got horrible news so I am kind of tainted. I just know that gutted feeling all too well and don't know if I can handle it again. I have such a more positive feeling this time around which is great but I am just so nervous...


----------



## nativetexan

Foosh- That was a $ test right?? Maybe try a FRER and get that for sure BFP!!! :)

Lysh- A tiny bit darker is still darker! Great news!

Foosh again- With your first, when did you start losing your 1st tri symptoms (nausea, tender boobs, exhaustion, etc)? I'm trying not to freak out, but it's been a few days since my breasts were very tender. I still get a random pinch feeling here and there, but that's it. I can't tell if I'm still exhausted since I've been sick. Same with the nausea. Is this normal for 10-11 weeks?


----------



## clandara

Morning everyone! 

Wow - exciting news across the board! Wouldn't it be awesome if we all got the BFP by the end of the year? Fingers crossed for everyone!

So its CD 23 for me. It is also my birthday today. :) DH and I have reservations for dinner tonight. Then its Remeberance Day tomorrow - so no work. I am really looking forward to this evening.

I am still thinking about testing. I think I will wait until next Wednesday or Thursday went AF should have arrived by then.


----------



## nativetexan

Happy Birthday, Clandara! Hope you have a wonderful day and dinner with your DH! :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

HAHA I just figured out I can post from work!! I had to reset my password but whatever.

Happy birthday Clandara! Have a great day and a wonderful time tonight!

I am still very skeptical about my "line", I'm totally scared it was just DH's mind playing tricks. It was a $store test and I have a FRER at home but I won't take it tomorrow...I think I will give it another couple of days, maybe even the weekend to hopefully sort itself out. I figure if I don't have one or the other by like 18 dpo I should go to the doctor.

I never had MS, lucky me. But I did have really *really* sore bbs and that went away by about 12 weeks for sure. I was also super tired but didn't even realize how bad it was until about 10 or 11 weeks when I wasn't tired anymore and I felt like superwoman with all the "extra" energy. All through 1st tri I would get home by 6 lie down on the couch, DH woke me up for dinner and 1 or 2 shows then I was in bed by 9... I know it seems scary that the symptoms are going away because it is your only confirmation right now that you are preggo (unless you POAS everyday). Don't worry, soon you will start getting that rounded belly and sometime after 15 weeks (but could be up to 23 weeks) you will start to feel the little flutters of your babe doing his/her sommersaults. :flower:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

AHHHH! Just for fun I read my horoscope on the news website I visit (mostly because I can access the crossword at work even though they have block games) and this is what I got:
What happens today may be painful but it is also a learning experience. You are going to have to face and overcome a major obstacle, so you might as well look at it from a positive perspective. Go with the flow. 

:cry: All three of us are leos, so I am hoping this one is for either my DH or DS... that sounds pretty bad of me but still...


----------



## nativetexan

LilFooshFoosh said:


> AHHHH! Just for fun I read my horoscope on the news website I visit (mostly because I can access the crossword at work even though they have block games) and this is what I got:
> What happens today may be painful but it is also a learning experience. You are going to have to face and overcome a major obstacle, so you might as well look at it from a positive perspective. Go with the flow.
> 
> :cry: All three of us are leos, so I am hoping this one is for either my DH or DS... that sounds pretty bad of me but still...

Awe, Foosh, don't put too much into a horoscope. All they are are generalized statements and that a certain percentage of people will be able to link to some aspect of their life. :) Don't let that get you down.


----------



## lysh

Lilfoosh- I hope you get a darker BFP line!!! I agree though- do not let the horoscope worry you! I get like that too, but the last thing any of us need is something else to worry about! lol (I am a Leo too by the way!)

Clandara- Happy Birthday!!! Hope you have a wonderful evening and celebration!
Can't wait for your testing day!

als- I completely understand why you are so nervous. I had a m/c at 5 weeks, so until I get past that I will be a wreck. So I am looking forward for you getting past this visit (I bet this time everything will be just fine!!!!!!) so you can at least have that hump behind you and you can breathe a bit!

I still had mild cramps today and a tiny bit of spotting. I know some women can spot a lot during the first trimester, so I am going to try not to freak out. I am off tomorrow too for Veteran's Day so I am going to call the doc. and make my first appointment for next week. 

I am tired, but my breasts are not overly sore yet. I am hoping that within the week they become more tender, because I will feel like things are happening properly! When I had my m/c I never had any pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Some women don't get tender boobs right away and some don't get them at all (until your milk comes in...that's a different ballpark altogether though!). My girlfriend spotted throughout her entire pregnancy, not just the first tri, it was her fourth tho, and now she has a completely healthy 6 month old. Be happy and super positive! This is what you have been working towards! ENJOY =)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I dunno ladies....My stomach has been feeling upset for the last couple of hours and I have some brown tinged CM. I think maybe it was an attack of some line eye that got DH this morning. I guess tomorrow will tell...


----------



## lysh

Thank you lilfoosh....you are reassuring. I am glad one of us has experience to share!

I am still crossing my fingers for you. I seriously thought my period was coming too....


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Part of why I like this group so much is because it is so diverse, everyone has such different experiences and perspectives. :hugs:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

My temp is down again, still above the cover-line, but I also had some pink & brown on the tp this morning. Not looking good for me. I will report back later.

At least it's Friday!!


----------



## lysh

I hate those temperature dips!! I am still holding out hope for you though!!!!

Okay, I am going to attempt to attach a pic of my two tests. The one I took 3 days ago and the one from today! It is much darker!

My breasts are mildly sore today too.https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=294491&stc=1&d=1321013025
 



Attached Files:







washington bfp 070.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Mrs.B.

No denying thats a darker line :happydance: x


----------



## G x

Hi ladies, sorry I haven't been on in a few days, so much jas been happening.

Lysh - Wow that's a defo positive, can't beleive the difference in a few days. And it's only going to get darker. Congrats.

Fooshy - your temp is still looking good. Although it's drop'd slightly still above your cover-line. I'm keeping my fx'd for you ..

Mrs b - sorry that you got a bit a bad news at the doc's but it will be positive soon after clomid when you get that bfp. Something to look forward to. 

Nat - your pregnancy is moving along 11 week wow when is your scan due again?

Clan - How are you? Did you end up testing?

Als - how are you feeling? Still got sickness, you'll not be caring about the sickness soon when you start seing the bump grow..

Well ladies I'm currently in the DPO! Only 3 but I'm sure it will move fastly, hopefully! I've been feeling slightly crampy from 1 day before ov till yesterday, which was weird for me.
I didn't get loads of :sex: in which I'm upset about but it only takes 1 that what I'm clinging to.

G x


----------



## nativetexan

Wow, Lysh! Great line! So happy for you. :)

G x- I go next Friday the 18th for another scan. Pretty excited about that one since I'll be 12 weeks. Should be a nice pic of the little one. :)


----------



## lysh

Great Native!!!! I am sure it will be a great feeling to know too that you heading into your 2nd trimester!!!

I have an appt. with my doc for Friday the 18th. They had one for this Monday, but my school district gives us a hard time if we take time off connected to a holiday weekend. I am still nontenured...so, I figured Friday is okay too!

We are getting there.....soon all of us in our group will have BFPs!!!!!


----------



## nativetexan

Now we just have to wait patiently for Als to have her appt today and give us an update!


----------



## lysh

I know....I am looking forward to hearing good news from her!


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies!! On my way to the doc right now and so nervous. I'll update as soon as I leave. 
Lysh...ahhhh so excited!!! What an awesome and dark line :) yahoo!!!

K. Here we go. Ahhhhh so nervous


----------



## lysh

Thinking of you...good luck!


----------



## alspals13

Thanks ladies for your amazing support! I just left the dr and everything is perfect!!! My baby is measuring at 6 weeks and 1-5 days. We saw the little heartbeat and we heard it :) it was amazing! It's 124 beats per minute and the us lady said that's textbooknperfect :). The edd is July 5th. Talk about fireworks :)

Thanks everyone and I'll catch up on the rest later today


----------



## nativetexan

Yippeee!!!! I'm so happy/excited for you als! Such great news!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Lysh and Als your updates are wonderful! Such exciting news =)

Native, I'm super excited for your next US too. It will be so amazing to see how much your LO has grown. And getting out of first tri is awesome

Gx, great news on entering dpo! I really hope you got that eggy!


----------



## lysh

So happy to hear the great news Als!!!!

I am taking it easy...still mild spotting and mild cramps so I am trying not to worry.


----------



## lysh

I called my doc just to ask about the spotting, so he wants me to get blood work done every 48 hours 3 times. So I am going today for the first blood work, then Monday, then Wednesday. They want to see that my hormones are doubling appropriately for a viable pregnancy. If not, then it is basically a heads up. I am also on pelvic rest....no bding, no heavy lifting, or major exercising. Please keep positive thoughts for us!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Thinking of you! :hugs:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Fingers crossed for you xx :hugs:


----------



## alspals13

Thinking of you and your little one :) take it easy and we will all keep everything crossed for you :)

Foosh. Hopefully the spotting is a fluke and goes away!!

Gx. So exciting your in the dpo's!!!

Native. I'm so excited you're almost out of the dang first tri!!!


----------



## nativetexan

Thinking of you lysh. Take care and get lots of rest. :)

Foosh- How are you feeling today?

Als- It feels like it has gone fast, but is taking forever at the same time, lol. You'll be out before you know it though. :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Native- I am feeling ok... Sometimes I feel normal but then sometimes I feel like I hav full on AF. I am no longer hopeful for this time around, but I am looking to the new cycle and am starting to think about what we might do differently, such as potentially not temping everyday and not check CM/CP as often. DH and I were so excited I was past my normal LP but I know for me spotting basically means the end of the line.


----------



## lysh

Thank you ladies for the well wishes....blood work is done for today!

lilfoosh....I am still crossing my fingers for you....spotting for me always meant my AF was coming too. I am still hoping that is not the case as it will not go away!!! But for you I still have hope!


----------



## G x

Hi ladies, how is everyone? Seem to get getting some positive news again.

Lysh that's good about the blood work will put you mind to rest when you start heri g the results .

Mrs b - how are you? Any sign of the witch appering yet:(? I ment to say my friend took clomid fell pregnant first month went on to have TWINS :o.. I've only ever herd good news about it.

Nat - ooh you US date is getting closer I'm so excited, you'll need to post pics of your little one for us to all fall in love with.

Fooshy - 16dpo today wow! Still no AF?? That was how long me LP was last cycle. I hope you spotting has went away and you OH was right when he said he could see a line! Have you tested again since?

Well I'm 4dpo feel weird since use have all almost reached the end of the cycle.
I'm feeling realy good, trying to stay positive as if AF shows for me this cycle my December cycle will be 1year so I think I'll be double upset :(
I know me 2WW might be long as I said last month me LP way 16 days..

Hope all is well :hugs:

G x


----------



## Mrs.B.

OMG :) you would not believe how happy I would be with twins :) unideniticle, one boy one girl! hehe. I have read that it can increase chances to 10% for multiples, but I think its lower with people my age and increases as you get older?

No sign of AF yet :s cramping seems to have gone away too! :dohh: CD29... come on witchy lol

So if you do get a line foosh then there are more pregnant ladies here than not?? :happydance:


----------



## lysh

How is everyone doing today?

Gx- Yay for being post ovulation!!!! Come on BFP!!!

Mrs. B- CD 29 and no AF? How long are your cycles typically?

I am feeling better today, less anxious. Did not sleep well though....I think emotions are all over the place! lol I have my mom and mother-in-law coming over for tea today. My mom knows, but she is it for family right now. If my hgc hormones look good, we might tell my husband's family on Thanksgiving. I know it will still be touch and go at that point, but hopefully our doctor will let us see a heartbeat by then.


----------



## Mrs.B.

This is the main give away to my problems, I don't have a regular number for cycle. This last year its been anything between 19 - 40! Last month was 35 one before that was 19, Trust this one to drag out - hehe! 

Hope you have a good tea with your mum and MIL x


----------



## lysh

Yeah Mrs. B- this AF needs to come so you can start a new cycle with the clomid! Come on AF! (It is not usual that we say this! lol)


----------



## Mrs.B.

I know I feel bad cheering on the :witch: :haha: but the sooner she comes the sooner I can get my bloods tested then hopefully one step closer to :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Good morning ladies!

I haven't POAS but last night my spotting got heavier, overnight I had some pretty bad/painful cramps and this morning SORRY TMI I have very heavy, clotty flow.... I have never had an AF like this before. =( Very painful. Definitely not preggo though.

Have fun at tea Lysh. I'm sure everything will be good for telling some people by Thanksgiving! 

MrsB, it is very annoying to have irregular periods! It can be stressful too.

:hugs:


----------



## lysh

Sorry lilfoosh...that stinks. I was so holding out hope for you!! Next month then!

Well Mrs. B, in this case you have every right to cheer on AF. Then once you get your blood work done and you are all set, then we will tell her ot go away again! lol

I am tired today, but otherwise doing okay. It looks like the spotting is subsiding. Hope that continues! The blood work will be a nice affirmation that everything is okay too. I will look forward to hearing those results on Tuesday!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Im in so much pain today, all over my left side on the hip, lower back and abdomen! OUCH!


----------



## G x

Hi ladies ,

fooshy - sorry to here the witch go you! Hope you are feeling okay.

Lysh - that's great new that the spotting has stopped for you! Must be a releif, when dk you get your first blood work results back?

Mrs b - is that type of pain normal for you? Sounds realy sore, when is AF due for you?

I'm 5dpo, go sensitive nipples and been slightly crampy from 2 days before ov till now?

Hope every one else is doing okai ?

G x


----------



## lysh

Mrs. B- Ouch! Why so much pain? Is that normal?

Gx- I would sometimes get crampy feelings and sensitive nipples/breasts around OV time. Some months I would and some months I would not....it was weird!! I get my first blood results tomorrow, but all it will tell me is that I am pregnant. The big one will be the results on Tuesday after I have more blood work taken on Monday. That will tell me if my hormones are doubling like they should. Then I am going Wed. for more blood work. I am assuming if the results come back positive on Tuesday, then I will get positive news on Thursday!

I am starting to feel more positive about this now that the spotting has stopped.

Well it is a chilly Sunday morning but it is supposed to get up to 62 today! My energy level seems to be a bit better right now....I am going to go food shopping early and get it over with!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I do get alot of pain with AF, but normally just around lower abdomen, like where you'd expect and sometimes backache but not normally like this. Hope its a sign that AF will show soon x


----------



## nativetexan

Happy Monday, ladies. How is everyone today?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I'm doing well, despite having scraped my new boot and putting a run in my stockings before 9 am this morning! 

My Af has been truly strange as I had heavy flow only briefly for a couple of hours on Saturday morning and almost nothing before or since.... Not too sure what to think but I have already promised DH that if I don't see much else I will wait a week or so and take another test... Not holding out much hope (only the tiniest like smidgen) but will do it anyway for peace of mind.

Hope everyone else is doing well this lovely Monday!


----------



## clandara

Hey everyone!

I am on CD 27 and approx 14 dpo. AF should be here by tuesday or wednesday. I told DH I wanted to make a test but said I would wait until Wed or Thursday to see AF arrives. I think with most of our group getting their BFP I am even more curious this cycle despite having the feeling that I was out this month......because maybe :shrug: .....I'm not 
How is everyone?


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies, sorry I have been MIA...
Everything is going well, just sooo busy, not feeling good (happy about it though) and super duper tired. Any spare moment I am sleeping!!

Sounds like all are doing well. The waiting game in the dpo sucks...hopefully you all in the dpo get good results!!
Lysh- how you feeling?
Clandara- crossing my fingers for you :)
Foosh- so weird, maybe its a good thing???


----------



## nativetexan

Clandara- Having any signs/symptoms?

Foosh- How frustrating! Are your cycles usually normal? I don't know how you could wait a week to POAS again, lol. I would prob have already done it, but I have very little will power with that. :)

Als- I feel ya on the exhaustion. I had one day last week where I thought it might be lifting a bit, but then it hit me hard again. I am trying to get my house ready for family on Thanksgiving, and it's so hard. I clean for 15 minutes and then take a break. Clean, then break. I feel like I can't get anything done! Today at work I had to go take a walk outside to keep myself awake.

Lysh- How are you feeling? Still taking it easy I hope.

Anyone heard from wools? I hope she is okay.

I am now looking for different foods to eat for protein. Turn out, I can't stand the thought of meat lately. I will cook it or order it when we go out, but find I'm always picking around it. Fish sounds okay, but I'm concerned about which ones are okay to eat. You can't eat the big ones because of mercury and you have to be careful with the dirty bottom feeding little fish. So tricky.


----------



## lysh

lilfoosh- What a morning you had!!! Hope the rest of the day went smoother! lol Gosh, your cycle is up and down this month!!!

Clandara- I hope you get your BFP!! I would love for everyone in our group to have BFPs (along with sticky beans)! 

als- I can't blame you....I am still super early in my pregnancy and I am already fatigued! Glad you are resting when you can!

Native- Did you just start having aversions to certain foods? It is crazy how the hormones affect the body!

Well, my blood test confirmed my pregnancy. Today I had more blood taken so I will anxiously be waiting until tomorrow to hear the results. Tomorrow I will find out if my hormones are doubling like they should. I am trying to stay positive, but I am still anxious.

I am feeling okay....tired and still slightly tender breasts but that is about it. I felt slightly nauseous this morning, but I am thinking it was more the fact that it was Monday and I had to go back to work.


----------



## alspals13

Lysh...so exciting that you're confirmed!!! Eager to hear your results for you :) The tiredness just gets worse so get some rest now :)

Foosh- Looking at your chart, your temps are still above your coverline which is strange. How are you holding out?? I would never be able to do that....

Native...I am struggling with meat and pasta!!! Crazy how aversions take over....ugh

MY OB appt isnt until the 29th, ugh....so hard to wait that long, but i guess nothing to do in between!!


----------



## clandara

Lysh - Thank you! I am also really happy to hear those results and my fingers are crossed for your next set of results.
Als - Hang in there.....the 29th will come - just think of it as a TWW. :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Good morning! That's great Lysh.

Don't try to force yourself to eat anything, even if it seems like you should, it will pass and soon you will be craving the stuff you can't stand now! For fish I just stuck to tuna... Also, have you thought about getting a soy drink or something like that? For protein I mean. Quinoa (the red stuff has a nutty flavour, and you cook it like rice) is protein as well, and super good for you.

Still spotting and DH made me POAS (he actually came home with 4 tests yesterday- guess he really wants to know), it was neg. I'm still spotting but, like Als said, my temp is still above or ever so slightly below my old cover line. I'm going to assume not and hope for this month =)


----------



## clandara

CD 28.... feeling a little anxious. 

No sign of AF yet. :) 

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## alspals13

Ugh, I can't even attempt to stomach anything except for oatmeal right now. Can't keep my eyes open for the life of me. Also have a constant bad taste in my mouth, yuck. And I was constipated for like 4-5 days and then today is the opposite, ugh (tmi i know). Sorry for complaining, just had to get it out :)

Foosh- your dh sounds sooo cute. your temps have been high still so maybe maybe maybe!! if not, then def this month :)

Lysh- get your results yet?

Clandara...anything?? today is tuesday....


----------



## clandara

Als - I didn't test yet and there is no sign of AF so far. I think I will make a test tomorrow morning. I will let you all know how that goes. :)


----------



## nativetexan

Foosh- I read that about Quinao and was surprised. I will def be trying that. I'm also eating Greek yogurt and hummus so far. Plus milk. How are you feeling today?

Clandara-So excited you are going to test!!! :)

Lysh- How are you doing? Any word on your blood results or will that be tomorrow?

Als- Sorry you are feeling so yucky. I hope you at least have a couple of good days in your 1st tri. :) Just a few more weeks and you should start feeling better! For me, the exhaustion is really the only thing sticking around right now. Even as picky as my stomach is being, the nausea hasn't been as bad lately. 

Today, I am grumpy and stressed, lol. For some reason, I wanted to host Thanksgiving dinner at my house this year. So my family plus DH's family will be there. My sister is driving me nuts. She's being so demanding on what she MUST cook and what dishes we should have, etc. Plus, she can't stand my grandmother and is already complaining that she'll have to be around her. I may grow to regret this, lol.


----------



## lysh

The doctor called with good news...my hcg levels are rising excellent! I have one more blood test tomorrow with results on Thurs. However, I did get some more spotting today which freaked me out a bit.

Clandara- How exciting! Can't wait to find out what the test says!!!

Als- I hope you start feeling better soon!!!! I am curious when all of that is going to hit me!

lilfoosh- That is cute that your DH went and got you 4 tests!!! My DH would not even know where to look! lol

Native- I hope your family does not stress you out too much, you need to be relaxing!!!!


----------



## nativetexan

Lysh-great news on the results! Has the doc said what might be causing the spotting?

I'm off to bed, ladies. Goodnight from Florida!


----------



## lysh

No he did not, but I have my first prenatal visit with him on Friday. So I will get more information at that point. I was fine last night and this morning. It was just that incident at work. It seems the more I rest the better it is, so I will have to take it easy when I can.

Clandara- Any news yet??

By the way....Quinoa is great...I use it with a lot of dishes. I love that it has protein too.


----------



## clandara

Okay.....so I didn't make a test yet because last night I had a spot of pink. There has been nothing since but if AF does not come today, I will now test tomorrow morning. I am not usually one to spot like that....normally when she comes.....she arrives full on.

Sorry I don't have any news yet to share.

Lysh - Those are very good results from the doctor!

How is everyone doing today?


----------



## G x

Hi ladies how is everyone been keeping, 

Lysh - that's great that you have been getting great news back from doc's.

Clan - hope that witch shays away, and TEST I can't wait too here your results. 

I'm 8dpo, still a bit crampy since 2/3 before ov, sensitive bb's just realy glad that my temp went back up after dropping for 2days.

G x


----------



## nativetexan

G x- Your chart looks promising!

Clandara- The suspense is maddening for me, I can't imagine how you feel! :) You are so strong to be able to hold out on testing.

Foosh- How are you doing? Any changes?


----------



## alspals13

Hey ladies!

Lysh- Yahoo!!!! So excited for the beautiful results for you :)

Clandara- You are so patient...I'm so impressed you are waiting...but I wanna know :)

Foosh- anything?

Gx...your chart looks very promising!!

Native...whens your next appt again?


----------



## clandara

Well ladies.....curiosity got the better of me this time. Came home for lunch and made a test and got a BFN. My eyes were playing tricks on me, I think because I know another line exists on that test, but still it was not a positive one. Anyways, I will wait now until the weekend to make another test if AF does not arrive. 

Colder here today and snow.....if it wasn't for the wind, it would be so much nicer.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi ladies, sorry I have been busy so haven't had a chance to post. I haven't taken anymore tests. My temp is still above my coverline and I have still only had like 5 hours on Saturday of heavier bleed, since then it has only been browish or pink spotting...

Good news for some of you ladies though! Great new Lysh! Fingers crossed for you Clandara and Gx!!


----------



## lysh

Clandara- Not all hope is gone yet! That happened to me.

I had more spotting today...slightly more than usual, but not really cramping. I had twinges though. Hopefully the blood results will still look good tmr. I kind of starting panicking today, but I am kind of feeling better.

Anyway, I just got home after a long day...I will write more later! Glad everyone seems to be doing well!


----------



## nativetexan

Gosh, Lysh. I can understand why you might panic a bit. Try not to though. Might be asking TMI, but is it bright pink/red spotting, or brownish??  Can't wait til you get to talk to the Dr on Friday.


----------



## lysh

Native- Yes, it is annoying to think I am in the clear one second to see spotting the next! It is brownish, so I feel better about that at least. I will feel better if I get good hcg results today too. However, I woke up and my breasts hurt more so thats good!


----------



## nativetexan

Hooray for sore boobies!! :happydance: And, good that it's brownish.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Lysh, I am sure you are fine! I know it is a little alarming though. I googled "break through bleeding", and apparently it can be quite common in the very early stages (and even through all of first tri) because your baby making hormones are still pretty low. At the end of 1st tri, beginning of 2nd, the placenta takes over and the bleeding usually stops.

Extra sore boobies is definitely good...I think they are trying to tell you not to worry too much =) Keep us posted on today's results please

Clandara any news?

This thread is so nice, with bfps every month!


----------



## clandara

CD 1 :nope:

I guess I should say CD 1 with more of a smile .... :flower:

Anyways, as I said to my DH - no baby this month and so we try again. 

How is everyone doing?
Snowing here all day and with the wind -12. What a change from last week!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi ladies, Sorry been MIA, im still waiting this cycle out :(

Sound very busy and very pomising on here!

Sorry AF got you Clandra x


----------



## G x

Hi ladies how is everyone today?

Clan - sorry the witch got you but look at it as a plus, you get to :sex: loats this cycle again ha..

Mrs b - still awaiting the witch's arrivel, have you tested yet just incase she's not going to show for 9month and you have a little bundle in your tummy.

Lysh - I'm sure the spotting is nothing to worry about, have you got your latest results from the doc's? You should just speak to doc about spotting to put you mind at rest.

Nat - how are you feeling? 12weeks tomorro woohoo!! How exciting you must be so excited about you up and coming scan.

Als - how are you feeling? Hope you are feeling okai!

Well ladies I'm currently 9 dpo :), gave a few symptoms that are getting me excited. But trying my hardest to stay grounded ..

G x


----------



## nativetexan

G x- You have a nice lil temp dip...FX'd!!!

I think I'm literally counting down the minutes til my appt tomorrow morning. This day feels like it's been so slow, too. I have to check all my paperwork when I get home, but I think this is the scan when they will take quite a few measurements and check for Downs Syndrome and other disorders. So, I am a little nervous about that. But so excited to see my baby again! And, if all goes well, I'll be telling my team at work, which will be a load off my shoulders. It's so hard to keep things quiet when you know people can sense something is up.


----------



## Mrs.B.

G x said:


> Mrs b - still awaiting the witch's arrivel, have you tested yet just incase she's not going to show for 9month and you have a little bundle in your tummy.

I think I might tomorrow morning, I really dont think so but maybe I should just check! x


----------



## G x

Mrs.B. said:


> G x said:
> 
> 
> Mrs b - still awaiting the witch's arrivel, have you tested yet just incase she's not going to show for 9month and you have a little bundle in your tummy.
> 
> I think I might tomorrow morning, I really dont think so but maybe I should just check! xClick to expand...

Yes you should just make sure, you might just be suprised.

G x


----------



## lysh

The doc said my hcg results came back perfect! I also have almost no spotting today. I am feeling better.....
Thanks lilfoosh for researching for me. :hugs: I did too, but it is harder to be objective when it is about myself.
gx- Glad you are feeling excited about this cycle!!! Crossing my fingers for you!!!
Native- How did the appt. go???
Clandara- Sorry AF got you. I have a feeling it will come soon for you.
Mrs. B- Geez...I really wish something would happen for you one way or the other!!!!!
Als- How are you doing?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Morning. I checked but bfn, as expected. Come on little witchy!! Hope you all have a good Friday xx


----------



## nativetexan

Heading out to my appt now. DH can't go today, so I'm a little nervous going without him. Hope to have a nice update in about an hour though. :)


----------



## lysh

Native- How did the appointment go??


----------



## nativetexan

Hi ladies. Sorry I didn't update sooner. It's been a whirlwind of a day at work. Everything looked great at the appt. They did the nuchal scan and the nurse said everything looked great. Of course the doc has to review, and there's blood work, but good to know at first glance we have a healthy baby. It is amazing to see how much he/she has grown in just 3 weeks. And active! Oh my goodness! The little one was jumping all over the place. The nurse had a hard time getting a good pic because he/she was bouncing around so much. I can't wait until you all get to experience this. :)

Lysh- So glad your appt went well! Do you have another appt scheduled for a scan?

How is everyone else today? We had a pot luck at work today and I'm stuffed!


----------



## lysh

Native- That is wonderful news!!!! 

We had our first prenatal appt. today. I could not believe the amount of blood they take!!! 8 vials!!! eeeeek

We have an appt. in 2 weeks to listen to the heartbeat.....

My heart was pounding the entire visit. I hope I am not going to be a worrier this entire time!


----------



## nativetexan

Trying to upload a pic
 



Attached Files:







20111118_094715.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 1


----------



## lysh

Awwwwww Native!!!! I can see a face!!!! How exciting! Thank you for sharing!


----------



## clandara

Native - Awesome picture Native! So so so happy for you!

Lysh - I am really so glad that your appointment went well today, and thank you for your baby dust thoughts :)

Mrs. B - I hope something happens for you really soon. Thinking of you!

How is Gx, Als and lilfoosh?


----------



## G x

Hi ladies how are you all, sorry I've not been around in a few days wow so much to catch up on!!

Nat - that's picture is so amazing, what a fantastic experianceto be having..

Lysh - so glad everythink with yor results is looking as it should.. Mug be a big releif!

Mrs b- has the witch arrived for you.?

Clan & fooshy - how are you both getting in in your cycle.

Me ladies, well my temp is still staying hing ATM and my CM has only just when tk creamy with med/high cervix.. Feeling like I have a hangover and fever although I haven't touched a drop of drink..

11 dpo so I'm still keeping positive..

G x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay Native :happydance: great pic!

Thank you Clandra:flower:

G - No witch for me yet... geeeez! I thought last cycle was a long one lol!

Lysh glad your app went well even if they did drain you :haha:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Just got my letter through for my investigational scans, hubby cant come with me as he doesnt drive and work wont allow me the time off to drive him back to work (20 mins out) when the hospital is in the same city as my work. Im a little nervous, theyre doing a transabdominal and transvaginal x


----------



## lysh

gx- Still crossing my fingers for you!!!

Mrs. B- I had a transvaginal....it was not that bad. It did not hurt or anything. I wish you luck though.....I know you will be anxious for the results!!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks Lysh, I was nevous before my smear test and thet was alright, so I expect this to be too, but I know i'll get more anxious at the time gets nearer lol x


----------



## clandara

Sounds like everyone is having a good start to their Saturday. Another cold one here....with the wind it feels like -27 right now.....how did it get so cold so fast. Can't wait for AF to be done so I can get some cuddle time in with hubby and keep that cold out, lol ;).
CD 3 :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi ladies! I have had a busy morning, but I had a wonderful evening last night; went to dinner and a movie with girlfriends. I'm not really keeping track of anything this cycle. I just want to relax and enjoy the rest of the year, do my holiday shopping and prepare for Christmas. With all the holiday stuff, the new job and thinking about ttc there is too much going on in my head. I think I will put aside the tracking and temping until the new year, by which point, with some luck, I won't need to do it anymore. =)

Native, that is a beautiful pic.
Lysh, how are you feeling? 
Als, where are you? How's it going?
Clandara- that is friggin cold
Gx, your chart is looking great, fx'd this is your month!
MrsB, I'm so sorry DH won't be able to go with you but it will go great. I'm happy for you to be getting some answers shortly.


----------



## lysh

lilifoosh- Sometimes I think taking a relaxed approach is good every now and then. The month we conceived I did not use any preseed and honestly, we only had sex twice! We were both tired, so I kind of took it as...we will do what we can and see what happens. I still did my bbt though because of the prometrium (I have not know when I ovulate so I do not take it too early), but that was about it.

Otherwise, I am feeling fatigued, bloated, and my breasts are sore. They have gotten more sore in the last few days. I had minimal spotting yesterday (almost nothing) so I was grateful for that. My stomach felt off last night....I would say borderline nauseous but I was able to eat. 

How is everyone's weekend going? Hope all is well!!!


----------



## nativetexan

Hi all...how's was everyone's weekend? :)


----------



## clandara

Happy Monday!

Start of a new week....CD 5 for me. Think I might be coming down with a cold.

How is everyone doing? Weekend went by fast enough....and not manyu left until Christmas. Actually I guess it is only four full weekends left until then. :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

5 Weeks today will be boxing day! It will all be over with! Mad!

Also mad ... CD38!!! :wacko:


----------



## nativetexan

Mrs. B- When do you go for your scans?? 

Als- Where are you?? It's been several days since we heard from you. Hope all is well. :)

Lysh- How are you feeling today?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Native: 5th Dec, I'm starting to bet I will have to postpone them if AF doesnt arrive soon, bet it will get in the way of the scans!


----------



## G x

Hi ladies hope everyone is well.. Ooh I'm not looking forward to the Christmas shop rush.. Me and DH will be doing I this weekend :(.

I'm currently 13dpo and have a terrible head cold feeling, my nose is blocked and throats killing me :(.

G x


----------



## lysh

Native- My weekend went well...had no spotting..until today! I find the more I relax the less spotting there is. As a teacher I am on my feet all day so that does not help. After tomorrow though I have a nice 5 day weekend for Thanksgiving! How are you feeling?

Clandara- Sorry you are not feeling well! That stinks....I am fighting something too...not sure if it is allergies or a cold. I can't believe Christmas is around the corner...lots to do!!

Mrs. B- CD 38?? That is one, crazy, long cycle!!!

Gx- Sorry you are not feeling well either!!! Good luck with Christmas shopping....I hate the rush too! I do a lot of shopping online! lol

Als- How are you doing???


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I think a lot of women get sick in the first few weeks of pregnancy, I got a pretty wicked cold the week after my positive...

Lysh- has your doctor mentioned anything about sick leave? Especially if they don't know what is causing the spotting, but you know that it happens more when you are on your feet, can't your doc write you a note to get you off work for a couple of weeks to make sure that everything is solidly established with you and bubs. S/he doesn't need to put anything further than "for medical purposes". I hope as a teacher you have decent health coverage and it would be fully paid leave.

Sorry to hear lots of you ladies are feeling sick! I guess it is that time of year too


----------



## lysh

lilfoosh- After tomorrow, I have off for the next 5 days so I am going to monitor things. I was considering asking my doctor about it if it continues after the Thanksgiving weekend.

How are you doing?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I'm doing well, thanks! We spent Sunday with my parents watching the Santa Claus parade on tv with roasted chestnuts and eggnog, then we had a lovely dinner. It was nice to relax and not have to worry about anything. 

DH and I are going to a party on Dec 2nd that we are both excited about. I have already started to think about what I am going to wear. Christmas lists just went out so I don't have to worry about that anymore. I have to get our passport stuff printed and signed to hand in to the gov, as we are planning a trip down south in the new year. Lots to keep my mind busy =)


----------



## nativetexan

Hi ladies. Just dropping by really quick. After today, I will probably be absent from the board for a few days with all my family coming in for Thanksgiving, and then loads of shopping! For those of you celebrating Thanksgiving, have a happy one. And for those who are not, have a wonderful weekend. I'll try to check in on my phone. Hoping we hear from Als soon. It's unlike her to disappear for this many days.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I went over and checked her user page, I left her a message. She checked her account on the 14th, there was a comment saying she has been super tired and not feeling very well. Hopefully it is just a cold and she will get over it shortly and be back with us.

Happy Thanksgiving Native! Have fun telling the fam! How exciting =) What a great holiday to be able to share such wonderful news.


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies, oh my goodness, i am so sorry for not checking in and disappearing....sooo not like me at all. I have been soooo busy with work, cheerleading coach (bball season), and family's birthdays one upon another and my brother and best friend getting engaged and on top of it all, feeling like total poop!!!! I checked in once or twice from my phone, but it was too much to write from my phone and then would get home and swear to write, but end up falling asleep or just being really nauseous. Nighttime has been especially hard. Then yesterday I fell asleep at my desk at work for about a half hour, hahaha!
So, I am so sorry for disappearing. Also, I am leaving today to go to Las Vegas with my whole family for Thanksgiving, so if I disappear again, you now know where I am!

It sounds like everyone is getting sick too :(

Lysh- So excited your first appt went well and you get to see the baby and hear the hb so soon!!!

Foosh- good plan!! just enjoy these next months and hopefully the relaxation will bring on a baby!!

Native- Awesome us pic!! Just love it and so happy to hear you're feeling better :)

Mrs. B- My goodness long cycle...anything coming your way yet??

Gx- How is everything with you? How you feeling?

Clandara- Sounds like all is good with you!! Hopefully you got to your cuddling :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Had a Brilliant day, Aunty cuddles from Isla, New hair from Sister and Hubby taking me out for tea :) What more could a girl want :)

Except the obvious haha ...No sign of anything from me xx


----------



## nativetexan

Als- So glad to hear from you! I was starting to worry. :) I'm a worry wart though. Hope you get some good rest soon and have fun in Vegas!!! I love it there. I could spend all my money at the craps table, lol.


----------



## lysh

lilfoosh- Sounds like you had a nice Sunday! It sounds like you do have a lot to keep your mind busy!

Native- Enjoy your Thanksgiving and have a wonderful time!!!!

Als- Glad everything is okay and you are just busy and super tired!!! You definitely need to rest when you can. Have an amazing time in Vegas as well!!!

Mrs. B- Glad you had a nice tea....my goodness, is this the longest cycle you have ever had??

Well today I had a spotting free day! yay. Now I am just impatiently waiting for my blood work so I can hear everything is fine!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yes, its the longest, my first one off the pill was 40 days but thats expected isnt it! I'll be up to that tomorrow! :dohh:

Native, foosh and als you all sound so busy!

So cute whilst we were out, Hubby said to me as we were walking into the restaurant, table for two or is it three... awww unfortunatly not babe 


Happy thanksgiving to those who have it :)

xxx


----------



## Mrs.B.

duplicate post :dohh:


----------



## clandara

CD 7

Sick with cold this week. I have finally tracked down and ordered a BBT....just waiting for the call to pick it up. I will start temping as soon as I get it....even though it wont be a full cycle.

How is everyone today? I guess for everyone in the US.....it's Thanksgiving tomorrow! :) Happy Thanksgiving to you all from me! :)


----------



## lysh

Mrs. B- wow, 40 days!!!! I am looking forward to you getting this under control!!! That was cute what your DH said and one day it will be for 3!!!

Clandara- Thank you...I LOVE Thanksgiving food! lol That is great you are getting a BBT to start charting. It can be a pain charting, but it really helps you pinpoint ovulation so you can time things well. Honestly, the month I conceived we only bd'ed twice! I was surprised....it goes to show you it is part timing and part luck I guess!

Hope everyone who celebrates Thanksgiving has a wonderful day tomorrow. I know I have much to be thankful for- including our little group here! :flower:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Happy Thanksgiving to you all who are celebrating today xx


----------



## G x

Hi ladies, how is everyone? Hope all is well.

Today I and 16 dpo AF was due today no sign but feeling like she may be on hr way so hanging off testing till I know she's officaly late.

G x


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Happy Thanksgiving American ladies (& your families)!!! Extra extra long weekend is nice, try to spend some of it relaxing and not all running around waiting on other people!


----------



## ZOEY09

Hi there, I am new to this site but would love to join! I am on CD7 and only decided last week that we were going to start. we have other children but very much would like another. I worry that others won't support our dision to have another so I am hoping to find support on this site :flower:


----------



## alspals13

Hey ladies just a quick check in on my phone from Vegas!! Happy thanksgiving to those celebrating. We just finished eating our amazing meal and now the boys are out smoking cigars while I keep the baby safe inside! Happy weekend and baby making or no witch coming to all!! 

Welcome Zoe!! We are always here to support :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Welcome Zoey! :wave: It isn't really anyone else's business if you and your OH want to expand your family! I hope you find what you are looking for here, this is a very wonderful bunch of ladies!


----------



## lysh

Als- Glad you had a great meal! I know I was stuffed yesterday!
Gx- I am hoping AF stays away!!!
Zoey- Welcome!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Any of you American ladies going shopping today? Apparently there was already some crazy let out yesterday! Some lady was waiting in line for an Xbox and some people cut in front of her so she pepper sprayed them...15 people got hurt!! Be careful if you are going!! Good luck and protect those bellies :hugs:


----------



## lysh

Lilfoosh- No, I have no interest in the shopping frenzy. I would rather pay more money than stand in long lines at midnight and then deal with crazy, aggressive shoppers. There were people camping outside of Best Buy here since Wednesday night!! Apparently, as of 11pm Thanksgiving evening, there were already about 550 people outside of Best Buy and about 750 people lined up outside of Target! Sounds like a nightmare to me! lol

I am exhausted anyways. I have had this constant dry cough that is not letting up. Might see the doc if it keeps up any longer. 

Hope everyone is having a good Friday!


----------



## ZOEY09

G x just wondering the news?? And to everyone else, thanks for the welcome and the support. We really want this and so now it begins, but we are not charting, not counting, just going to try and see what comes of it!! Hard though because with my others we had to plan and try and it was stressful and I guess fun all at the same time. Anyways glad to hear to all had a great thanksgiving!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi lades :)

Welcome Zoey

Im still going ... woke up today with mega back ache tho and im cramping quite bad a s I'm typing so maybe she is on her way finally! (hope its not just wishful thinking :haha:)


----------



## G x

Hello ladies,

Mrs b - hang in there I'm sure your witch will come soon and you can get everything els started..

Zoey - best of luck and hope you and DH have lots of fun going with the flow ..

Clan - how's your cycle going? Have your started BBT yet?

Nat, Als & lysh - how are you all feeling hope all is well.

Today 17 dpo, slightly more crampy today bb's are so painful. Officaly 1day late I'm not wanting to test tho.. Don't want to jinks things! dH and I will be bedding tonight and over the weekend when AF is due that usualy brings it on, so time will tell ..

Happy weekend everyone.. Have fun :)

G x


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks G, maybe if BD brings on Af I should try it non stop hehe, I'm not too low about no show yet, but I just hope it doenst collide with my scans, thats the only thing bugging me at the mo, except that obviously everything is being held up. xx


----------



## clandara

Hey everyone.....and Welcome Zoey!

Today I am on CD 9. I have contacted the pharmacy about my BBT that should have been there, but they said it might be in now by mon or tues of next week which would fall in line with my approx ovulating time.
Still getting over my cold and bd'ing frequently....lol.
How is everyone doing? Mrs. B - I hope that AF comes now for you.....this is the one time when we want her here :). GX - My fingers are crossed for you.....happy bd'ing!

Any big plans for the weekend?


----------



## lysh

Clandara- Temping is best started at the beginning of the cycle anyways- especially if it is your first time temping! I learned so much about my cycle by doing it!

Zoey- Good luck with ttc! I hope staying relaxed about it works for you and your DH!

Mrs. B- Geez, hopefully the cramps is a sign of AF!!!!! 

Gx- I hope AF stays away!!!! I give you credit for not testing.....I tested the minute I thought my cycle was acting strange! lol

I have no big plans for the weekend except try to clean get some cookie baking done. I have been off from work since Wed. and I feel like I have accomplished nothing!!!! I am still fighting fatigue and I am finding it hard to get motivated to do the simple things. As it is, I slept for around 11 hours last night!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Just back from a xmas shopping trip with my bestie, having a coffee and catch up on here before housework begins. Didnt buy any presents in the end but spent a small fortune on new boots and clothes for me :haha:


----------



## G x

Hi ladies hope everyone is doing well, and had a lovely weekend..

Just a wee update from me :) 19 dpo today crampy with super sore nipples..
AF is truely late so tomorro will be my testing day, I'll be 20dpo and 4dqys late for AF.

Will post with update ASAP..

G x


----------



## lysh

Gx- So excited to hear about your results!!!!!! 

Mrs. B- Sometimes the best part of holiday shopping is finding deals for ourselves! lol

I have been battling nausea and a wicket headache all day. I feel like I have accomplished very little during my 5 days off- but at least I got rest in! I just hope I feel better for work tomorrow.


----------



## G x

Lysh , sorry to here you haven't been so good. But that's great you got some rest.

I'm nervos and excited at the same time about testing, scared that the results will no be wat I hope.

G x


----------



## lysh

Gx- I know it is nerve-wracking, but your chart is looking promising!


----------



## alspals13

Gx. So excited to hear your news tomorrow 
Morning!!! Will catch up on everything else tomorrow!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Woohoo cd1 !!!! Blood tests tomorrow x


----------



## lysh

Mrs. B- Yay...FINALLY!


----------



## alspals13

Yahoo mrs b!!! So excited for you :) finally


----------



## G x

Hi ladies just a wee update. I got my BFP the smorning at 20dpo first time I've tested .
clearblue digi says 3+ and frer is almost red it that dark.

I'm so excited will post picture asap.

G x


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats MrsB, that is wonderful!! Gx, so excited for you, I posted more in the other thread!

Lysh, don't fight the fatigue!! Just sleep. During first tri, I came home from work took a nap while DH made dinner, he woke me up, I ate and then I watched 1 show and went to bed! Everyday!! You are making another person and just lying down you are burning as many calories as a weightlifting workout. Second tri you should perk right up, and then nearing the end (about 2 weeks before you are due) you will be exhausted again, but that time it is because it is harder to sleep with the giant belly!

Love it!! I am so jealous of all you preggo people! I want my baby belly and to look forward to all of the scans and listening to the heartbeat. It is the best present ever and the build up is soooooo worth it! I'm so super excited for you all! Just thinking about the wonderful things you are going to experience makes me so happy for you and you don't even know the half of it yet. :flower:


----------



## ZOEY09

G x thats so fab!! Can't wait to see that pic!

Foosh - I know what you mean about being tired, first tri is the worst but of xourse woth it in the end.

Pretty sure I'm on CD11 but I may be wrong. I started day 1 of my 21 day BC pack on October 30 and I ended up having a light period all the way through that pack and then when I was actually supposed to have my period I had 1 day of heavy flow and then 3 more of light. So it was like I had my period for a whole month...not really but kinda. So if I go based on when I should have got my last period I would be CD11. If I go back to the oct date then who knows what I would be on cause there would be no chance of pregnacy as I couldn't bd anyways. Does this make sense and what do you all think??


----------



## clandara

Wow Gx - Great News for a Monday Morning! So happy for you.

Mrs. B - Awesome! Finally THAT wait is over :)

Currently on CD 12.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Zoey- I think you are probably right based on the info you gave above. This month will probably be a little up in the air, so I would just bd regularly or whenever you feel like it and then you can start actually keeping track next cycle if you aren't lucky enough to get it on the first go.

Clandara- have you gotten any more cold weather or has it been nicer? We are supposed to have rain for the next couple of days, tomorrow *may* get cold enough for some of it to turn to snow, but it won't stick around....

I am fairly certain I am into DPO, but since I haven't really been paying too much attention (as you can see from my scant chart), I'm not sure. I think I ov'd yesterday, although I had a low temp this morning, I'm not sure how accurate it is since my mouth was wide open and dry... :blush: that's a nice picture in you head isn't it :blush:


----------



## clandara

Weather here is not too bad. Had some snow and freezing rain on the weekend...made for a beautiful Sat morning at the park taking pictures. Supposed to go to +3 today and -12 by Thurs....lol. All over the place!

I should be getting a call either today or tomorrow for the BBT. I know its best to take the temps from a full cycle....it will be a practice run for me. Not sure about a good nights sleep though.....I was doing pretty good last week up until Sat when we put up the christmas tree and the kitty cats (two: 5 year named Turtle and 6 month named Monkey.....no identity issues there, lol!) want to take it down.....at night, lol.


----------



## nativetexan

Wow, what a busy weekend! 

Congrats to G x on the BFP!!!

And Congrats to Mrs. B for CD1. :)

Welcome Zoey!

Als- how was your trip to Vegas?

Lysh- Foosh is right...rest rest rest!

Foosh- That is so funny. I have been sleeping with my mouth wide open lately, too, since I can't seem to breathe through my nose, lol.

Clandara- I am cold just thinking about those temps!! Yikes!

My weekend was pretty good. The family came, complained, and left, lol. I did a little black Friday shopping, but not the crazy kind. I start late and pick through the leftovers. I have been so tired for the past few days though. I'm sure I'm trying to catch a cold. So I'm trying to get extra rest and taking plenty of vitamin C. I had another appt this morning, just to meet with another doc and get my blood test results. They said everything looks great and the first test for Downs came back good. I told them I don't want the amnio and she didn't see any reason for me to have it. I also found out that I CAN eat peanuts and that I've never had the chicken pox, lol. So now I have to be extra cautious around the youngsters. My next ultra sound will be on Jan 13th, which feels like it's so far away! But, we should find out the sex at that one. Yay!


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies!
Gx.....yahoo!!!!!!!!!! So excited for you :) What excellent and happy news. How are you feeling?

Clandara and Foosh....really cold here as well. Supposed to be a rain/snow mix tomorrow, yuck!! Here comes winter officially!!

Lysh...I'm just dead tired as well....ugh...best advice is to sleep, but man is it hard when we have work, grocery shopping, errands, laundry, dishes, cooking, ahhh!!! I'm trying to rest as much as possible, but its hard. I fell asleep at my desk last week...hahah :)

Vegas was so much fun, but I was alittle paranoid in the casinos from all of the smoke, so we didn't gamble much! I am also sooo tired and don't feel well and my bb's hurt, ouch!!! Going to my first doc appt tomorrow afternoon!!! Excited and nervous :)


----------



## alspals13

Oh and native....such good news!!!


----------



## lysh

So much to catch up on...I have a wicked headache, so I will write more later or tomorrow, I just wanted to see if Gx tested and I saw the good news!!! Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

It's official, we are going to Cuba on Jan 13th! Woohoo! Now I have something else to obsess over; instead of ttc it's going to be what to pack!

Als, your first prenatal! That is so awesome! I always looked forward to hearing bubs heartbeat, it would keep me going until the next appointment. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## nativetexan

Foosh- How exciting! How long will you be there? The weather should be so nice! I went on a cruise in January once and it was just right.

Als- Can't wait to hear how the appt goes!

Lysh- Hope you get to feeling better. :)

I officially have a cold. Sneezing, running nose, coughing...all the fun stuff. I had to sleep sitting up last night which was not comfortable, but it did seem to help. I already miss Nyquil though, lol.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Yea, not being able to take meds is terrible during pregnancy! Remember, I said it was the thing I actually missed most!! It's because you feel so terrible and you know just taking one little sip or pill will help immensely but you just *can't* bring yourself to do it, so you have to suffer through.

We are going for a week. We went 3 years ago around the same time and had 30 degree celsius weather, while Toronto had -40 with the wind chill, it also makes winter feel like it isn't nearly as bad because it sort of cuts it in half.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

How is everyone doing today?

Woolls hasn't been around for a while, huh...


----------



## ZOEY09

FOOSH thats great to hear, we were trying to take a vacay in jan too but it's just not working out. It really does break the winter in Half, I think anyways!! 
CD12 and waiting to O, but I hate all this waiting!! Waiting to O, then 2ww, it's just too much waiting!! Strange cause all I can think about is getting preggo, hoping for a first time shot but of course have my doubts. I was thinking of temp'ing just so I can figure out when I O but I really wanted this go around to be stress free and easy going. Anyhoo take care everyone!


----------



## G x

Hello ladies sorry ive not been on. Just with yesterdays news i was totally shocked!! I cant wait till you all get this amazing feeling..

Thought id upload my pic's ..



G x


----------



## Mrs.B.

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :BFP: in time for Xmas :xmas9:


----------



## nativetexan

Wow! Nice strong lines! How are you feeling?


----------



## lysh

lilfoosh- I definitely try to rest as much as possible....if I left my DH to all the cooking though we would be having a lot of burgers, pasta, and take-out! lol He is definitely doing what he can though. I am glad to hear I will perk up in 2nd tri! You will get your baby belly soon!!!! We are on a streak of good luck in our group, so you should definitely be getting your BFP soon!
Oh, and that is great about Cuba!!!! I am sure it will be a nice break for you..maybe you will end up with a holiday baby! 

Clandara- Cats certainly love trees!!! I am curious how our new cat will react when we get our tree up!

Native- I am glad your screening and everything went well!!!! How exciting that you will find out the sex soon! Can't wait to hear! Sorry to hear you are not feeling well either...I am finding the lack of medicine to be difficult. I had such a bad headache yesterday....I ended up in bed from 5ish to 6:15 in the morning (when I had to get up for work). It was terrible.

Als- I hear you about resting...I do the best I can, but the laundry piles up, the kitchen is a disaster...ugh. I love my DH and he does a lot, but certain things I know will not get done. Glad you had a good time in Vegas....I can imagine the smoking bothered you though!

Zoey- Good luck with this cycle...you never know, some couples are lucky and get pregnant right away. My friend was that lucky!

Gx- You do have great lines! How exciting!

Well, I am feeling better tonight...still had a slight headache this morning but it finally went away. Now I am home and resting a bit before cleaning the kitchen and getting dinner together. I definitely plan on an early night! I had terrible m/s this morning, but it calmed down and right now I feel okay. It tends to come back at night.


----------



## G x

Hi ladies, I know those lines are so strongthere was no way of doulting them ha.
I'm feeling realy good ATM just a bit crampy and my bb's are sore.
Im sure it won't be long untill the headache and m/s starts.. 

Me and DH are so excited it's hard to actualy put it to words..

G x


----------



## clandara

Hey everyone... CD 13 for me. Today I have noticed a CM change and I finally got my thermometer! Ya-hoo! :)

Lilfoosh - Cuba....WOW! I am sure you will have a wonderful vacation. I always like to travel in the winter to break it up. I know you will have a great time!

Native - So sorry you are sick with a cold. I too just got over one but now DH has caught it. Hopefully it does not last too long....just remember that your cold can't last forever!

Gx - Great pictures! Very happy for you!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## nativetexan

Hi all! I am still feeling under the weather today, but got some fantastic news last night that is helping me feel better. I met with one of my closest friends for dinner last night and found out she got her BFP yesterday morning!!! I was a blubbering mess in the restaurant, lol. She and her DH have been trying for about 2 years and this was her 2nd cycle of clomid (her doc would only give her 3). We always joked about being prego together and our kids growing up to be best friends. I'm just so happy for them. It's been such an emotional struggle with lots of disappointment. They really deserve this wonderful gift.

So it seems like BFP's are popping up everywhere...who's next in here??!!! :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Native that is fantastic! It would be such a gift to be able to go through everything with your best friend and having a forever friend for bubs before they are even born is so wonderful. I'm glad that clomid finally got your friend and her OH their bfp!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Someone ressurected our August 2010 babies thread! I never kept up with those ladies as I found it so hard to get online after Jacob was born and then when I could there was so much to keep up with. But now, having access and time, it is really nice to see all of the pictures and catch up! A handful are either expecting again or ttc!


----------



## clandara

What a great story native! It is nice to hear that your friend got such positive news and how wonderful it will be to have her follow you in the path of pregnancy and motherhood. I know you will both be a great support for each other!


----------



## ZOEY09

Native thats such and awesome story and always great to hear when long time trying couples get their BFP's!
Gx saw the lines and WOW, definitley no confusion there CONGRATS!
Foosh - you didn't update your chart today and \i was trying to figure if you O'd?

For me I decided to temp this morning and my temp was already high 36.8 and when I compared with my old charts on fertility friend they are higher than normal. Like I o'd already. However my daughter was up alot through the night cause she is not feeling well so my sleep was rather interupted. Who knows CD14 and not sure, guess I should have temp'd from the begining but I wanted to be relaxed this go around. I'm gonna try and post my ovulation chart and then see what you all think!!

Take care all and lets keep those BFP's a coming!


----------



## ZOEY09

lol, can anyone tell me how to add it??


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Zoey you have to click on "share" on FF and it will give you a link to copy, then you add it to your siggy in BnB.

I haven't really been charting this month, I decided to take a break from it. Occasionally I have been taking my temp and DH will sometimes check stuff out, but normally I ov around cd14, I'm on cd19 now and last night I was low, soft and medium open - this is really strange for me, but at this point I'm not looking into it at all since every cycle I seem to say something is "strange" for me :lol: - I also had a lot of stretchy cm, but I have had it for over a week now, so I don't know what is going on. I'm not really paying any attention to it, so it is just wait and see this month. I was looking at a calendar this morning and AF should be arriving around the 10th or so, but I won't even consider POAS until the 16th, unless of course DH is insistant or I have very strong feelings that I will get a BFP....I really don't want to see another bfn!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Theres a sharing button top right, click get code and paste in here x


----------



## ZOEY09

So, did it work??


----------



## Mrs.B.

It did indeed :)

Its hard to tell really isnt it... also try temping with 2 decimal places if you can, much more accurate x


----------



## nativetexan

Hi ladies. How are you all doing today? It's a little chilly for Florida this morning. We were in the mid 30's. I know that's no where near as cold as most of you, but it made me shiver! lol. 

Hope you all have a great Thursday!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Is that fahrenheit, Native??? We are 48 fahrenheit today! That's surprising!!

We are decorating for the holidays at work today! Tomorrow DH and I are going to a party (MIL & FIL are watching J) and Saturday we get out tree!!! OH YAYAYAYAYAY! I love the holidays!


----------



## clandara

Me too I love the holidays!

Today marks CD 15, so I would say that I am in my TWW. Started temping yesterday mid cycle more out of curiousity then for factual data since I missed the first 13 days of temping. Interesting though because my temp went from 35.9 yesterday to 36.0 this morning. Obviously I have no idea what that means lol but its kind of fun checking.

How is everyone doing? Zoey - I think you and I are almost the same CD. How are you doing this cycle?


----------



## alspals13

Hey ladies! Sounds like everyone is doing well and enjoying the holiday season :) Wow is FL cold right now!! In Chicago we are at 45....yahoo for beautiful weather today!!!

FX'ed that we get at least 2 more BFP's during Dec!!! 

I'm feeling ok. The doc appt went really well. She said I was 9 weeks yesterday so Wed is my turnaround day. I'm feeling less nauseated because I am eating like a crazy person!! I am a little annoyed at my doc right now because I told her I haven't exercised in about 2 months and have been eating the world for 2 weeks now, ever since I realized when I eat I feel better, and then she tells me I'm overweight according to my BMI and starts pushing this research project being done for people technically overweight according to their BMI. My BMI is 1.2 over the "regular" bmi for my height (and thats using my weight right now after I've gained 5 lbs in 2 weeks. I feel like she was just doing it to push people into this research group or something. But grrrrr, I was so mad when walking out of there because I am NOT overweight. I am completely normal. Def not skinny, but average. So now she made me paranoid about being fat while I'm PREGNANT and should be eating. And, before that, she looked at my bloods and saw that my Cholesterol levels are better than they should be so obviously I'm healthy and not at risk for a heart attack or anything. Grrrrrr.....
Sorry, just had to rant because I needed to get it off my chest. thanks for listening :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

We're at 17:15 and its 8oC so about 46oF, we've only had one cold morning so far and the was -3oC, 26oF.

Aww Als, I'd love to have BFP in Dec but I'm not even holding out for results this month, reckon it will be a new year new start for me

It annoys me too, I am overweight, but my BMI makes me OBESE!!! And I am not! I do weigh a lot but I am a little taller than average and I have shape, with hips and and a waist! If I see people on TV that have a similar weight as me they always look massive in comparison! I don't get it, Its because of this I get effected by white coat syndrome when I go to the docs, it completely worries me and sends my body crazy! They're too quick to judge and catergorise, in my opinion. :cry: I had a full medical a month or so back for my life insurance and I am healthier than some of the young men going in to the army according to his results, blood pressure, cholesterol and lung capacity etc! lol, does my head in :dohh:


----------



## alspals13

Thank you Mrs. B for sharing that story because it is so true that white coats jump to conclusions based on 2 numbers, not looking at the whole person. It is so frustrating to me. Especially because muscle weighs more than fat so if you have muscle, then you appear to be overweight, obses, etc in the bmi scale. Esp when they have bloods on you and see how healthy everything is, why would they still go off of 2 numbers only?!?! It's so dumb!!!! And makes me so paranoid. She even told me to gain only 11-25 lbs instead of 20-35 lbs. There has got to be a middle ground, come on!!!!


----------



## nativetexan

Those BMI charts are BS. When I was working out with a personal trainer a couple of years ago, I was in the best shape of my life and I was 150 lbs, which according to those charts, makes me over weight. And, all my friends and DH were telling me I looked too skinny! I was 160 before preg and now I'm 163. The doc hasn't shown any concern. My cholesterol and glucose are great. I think if you eat healthy, get some moderate exercise, and feel good, you are fine. Some people just have a body type that doesn't fit their "ideal." I am tall and curvy and hold a few extra lbs just fine. Don't mean to get on my soapbox too, but those charts piss me off, lol. As if women don't have enough to worry about in this world.

I should prob clarify that mid 30's was our low temperature, lol. We'll make it up to the mid 60's by about 3pm. By Saturday we'll be back in the 70's. :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I wholeheartedly agree that they rely too much on BMI to classify people. I would not risk my baby's health because my doc says I am overweight and should try some study or other! Especially if it is just for 1.2 of a difference. I am considered obese too, based on BMI, but I'm 5'9 (the chart says I should weigh 125 lbs!!) and fit into "normal" sized clothes. When I give blood they always run tests and everything comes in below average.... My pregnancy was considered high risk, but my doctor never once brought it up because I always checked out way healthier than expected. My blood pressure especially would always surprise him, he said I must be a very relaxed person (I'm totally not!!). Don't worry about it unless it is actually impacting your health. If you are not comfortable with the doctor, start interviewing new ones! This is someone you are going to trust with your health and your baby's, make sure it is someone you trust and who doesn't push you to do things you don't want to. Sometimes they have to tell you something you may not want to hear but that is different than pushing you to do something.


----------



## ZOEY09

Just did my BMI and it says I'm obese...knew I was overwieght but never thought I was obese. I wouldn't worry too much about your weight you need to gain when your pregnant and eat cause the baby needs all it can get. You can always worry about your weight after the baby comes and you have only you to think about; but for now don't stress about it!!
Clandara it does seem as though we are on the same CD days!! Not sure if I o'd or not but I kinda think I may have. But I got sick yesterday and am quite ill today too so it may be throwing my temps off! I only temp'd the past few days but I shall see how it carries out. So I might be in the 2ww with you and how exciting is that!!
UGG I feel horrible and going home to bed, tomorrows another day!


----------



## Mrs.B.

:cry: my so called friend who couldn't bring herself to tell me she was expecting number 2 has now posted it all over Facebook pics and all. I thought she'd have the decency to tell me, obviously we don't mean that much to them


----------



## lysh

Wow...a lot to catch up on! I was so tired yesterday that I barely had the energy to sit and read. 
I got my last teacher observation done today for the year! So that makes me feel better!
I have no idea what my BMI is right now. They did not seem concerned at my initial appt., so who knows! I do agree though that BMI is too general and does not take other things into consideration. The same as docs assuming everyone has 28 day cycles and ovulates on day 14.
Mrs B- Sorry your friend did not tell you before posting it on FB. That is pretty hurtful.
I am trying to digest dinner right now...I kind of pigged out on an italian eggplant roll. I am finding it hard to eat healthy at the moment because I am only in the mood to eat certain things and other things make me want to gag. I did manage to get a salad in tonight though!
Tomorrow is our u/s appointment to listen for a heartbeat!!!! I am feeling really positive, I am more excited than nervous right now.
Well hope everyone is having a good day/night etc.!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

That's really not very nice of her, MrsB!! Maybe wait a bit until it isn't so fresh and confront her about it? Some friendships are worth saving, so it will all depend on how you are feeling in a little while. One of my "best" friends, she was my maid of honour, has only seen my son 3 times and she lives only a few blocks away. It really hurt when she didn't show up to the baby shower, and it still hurt when she didn't show up for his 1st birthday. I had to make a conscious effort to not care at first but as time has gone on I have realized it isn't worth my time. We still see each other but I am not as invested in the relationship and don't have any expectations, so she can't really let me down.

I hope you can work it out or move on, sorry it turned out like that.


----------



## clandara

Lilfoosh - That is some very good advice that you have shared today and to Mrs. B - I am sorry that you received the news in this fashion. 

Lysh - Glad to hear that you are done your teacher observations. Hope you get some rest this weekend.

Native - How are you feeling?

Als - How are you doing?

I know someone posted earlier this week about Woolls - I wonder how she is doing.

I know that I have not temped this cycle more then the last three days. Interestingly enough, I always suspected that I ovulated around CD 13-14 because that is usually when I notice a CM change. So on CD 14 my temp was 35.9; CD 15 was 36.0 and today being CD 16 it was 36.2. I don't know if it is enough to assume that I may have ovulated then around the 14th....but it's interesting to see my temps rising.

Heading out to my parents tomorrow with DH for christmas baking and decorating. So glad it is Fri.


----------



## ZOEY09

well CD 16 and I really think I O'd yesterday!! I did have a very very slight pinkish stain when I wiped ( I know TMI) but I read it could be related to O'ing. My temp was down and then spike today so I am hoping it was the day. Although no bd'ing as I was feeling so crappy we did the night before. Anyways thinking I am in the 2ww even though ff hasn't detected O yet! We have a big Chistmas party next Friday so I am hoping I can test by the....I know I know, too early!! Anyways Sticky Buby Dust to all!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

So another friends just told me she's expecting!! Her third ... something on the water


----------



## lysh

I thought I wrote earlier, but apparently I did not! 
We got to see a heartbeat today! Everything is looking good for 7 weeks!

lilfoosh- Wow, that is terrible that someone who was your MOH would be that callous! I have had close friendships that I have had to learn to let go...it hurt, but in the end it was for the best.

Clandara- It is interesting temping and watching the temp. change...even though I hope you get your BFP and you won't have to bother. Have fun baking- what you are you making?

Zoey....Yay for the 2ww! Crossing my fingers for you!

Mrs. B- Okay, it is definitely your turn now!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Yay for seeing the heartbeat Lysh, how exciting!

As for the facebook poster - I congratulated her on there but left it at that, and will leave it al that, I probably wont see her for ages anyway.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Wow, MrsB, I would be over there taking a bath and drinking gallons!! I wish it worked like that. 

YAY Lysh, the first time you hear your baby is such a wonderful feeling, brought both me and DH to tears.

Yay for the tww ladies! I wish I could go into the tww forum and see threads other than "PLS HELP, No R&R" or "Does it sound like I'm out...?". There aren't any certainties and almost all of us feel the same way...I mean, especially the "PLS HELP" ones, some of the things these women are writing makes me wonder why they aren't already at the hospital let alone making a doc appointment....Then I guess, in the end, all some people want to hear is that someone's aunty's best friend's SIL's daughter had the same symptom and now has a 6 month old or whatever. Sorry about that tangent...

I told FF to put up cross hairs on cd 17, I usually ov before then and that was the last low temp I had (out of the 3 or so I have taken in the last 10 days, haha). Anyway, I am somewhere between 5 & 8 dpo, it is very dry *down there*... I'll keep you posted on the goings on of my vajayjay! :rofl: Sometimes I think it is really funny that we are all talking about these things like it's a normal conversation you would have with anyone you bumped into on the street!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I think sometimes a bit of reassurance is needed as doctors wont take you seriously until after their set times. ie 1 year?? Nice to hear about other people that went through a similar thing. But your right, somethings just need a doctor.. 


My best friend is going through test at the mo to see if she has PCOS, these are the same tests that I am currently having, but for different onset for the tests. she is not trying for a baby, nor is she in a relationship so not trying anytime in the near future, however last night when our friend shared her news with us, she said, wow your superfertile unlike us who will take forever to get pregnant... I was like woah hold on, just coz I am doesnt mean she will, shes too quick to assume she is the same as me, her scans all came back fine, she does not have PCO but may have PCOS but they cant say for certain and as they are currently just checking for possible hormone imbalance as shes put on weight and is depressed doesn't mean she will have the same difficulties as me. Made me feel a bit pants as she acts like shes the one going through trying so hard for a baby not me. 

....wow that turned out to be a rant, didnt mean to be ... sorry ladies!!! In fact I'm not even really sure what that little rant is about, no particular resolution or wind up to it :haha:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Rant away! Sometimes we don't realize something is bothering us until we get a chance to tell someone else about it. I have started having a normal convo with DH and end up pacing and yelling (not at him just to him) about someone at work or something else very trivial that I didn't even know I was upset about. :shrug:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Funny how things can bug us when we think were fine isn't it! X


----------



## lysh

lilfoosh- Yeah....I think on the forums some people get very emotional and want answers that no one can really give them. It can get tiresome though.
It is funny when you step back and look at our conversations. lol

Mrs. B- Ranting is good!! I am sure it is frustrating to have the convo be about her and her worrying when she is not even trying right now and you are going through this right now while trying. 

I have been a bit cranky today.....last week was a rough week at work and I am in my "when can I get out of this job" mode again. lol Ugh...one day!


----------



## alspals13

Tons to catch up on!!

Lysh....what an amazing thing to hear your little ones HB!!! So excited for you :) How are you feeling?

Foosh- I agree that it's frustrating on those forums at times because there is no canned answer and sometimes all people are looking for is reassurance whhen there is none. I know I was one of those people at times because I was so desperate to find someone in the same situation as me, but I knew deep down that there was no one answer to make me feel better.

Mrs. B- Ugh...that is so frustrating. (And rant away of course). It is frustrating when people try to empathize with a situation they have never been close to being in. It's like you just want to shake some sense into them and say "enjoy your world right now cause you dont know what this is like". i feel your frustration 100%!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Quick update...Scans show signs of pcos, blood tests required to confirm x


----------



## nativetexan

Happy Monday, ladies. I don't have much time to catch up on all the weekend postings, but will do so on my lunch break today. Hope you all have a great day! :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

MrsB that is good(ish) news! PCOS would mean you should still be able to conceive on your own, or with help if you want. Hopefully it is a mild case and you fall pregnant while they are working out the details, that would be a lovely present!

I put in a few weeks ago for a free ttc prediction from Cheri22, it is just the gender and a month associated, this is what I got:
_They show me a GIRL and they relate her to FEB so this is either birth month, concieve month or the month you find out in_

We will see! DH says that would be awesome, personally, I hope she is wrong and I am preggo right now! Hahaha

Ladies who are already preggo, have you told your family? How did you do it? If you haven't told yet, when and how will you do it? Anyone planning on letting the cat out of the bag at Christmas?


----------



## clandara

Good morning everyone!

CD 19....already. This month is going by so quickly!
I had a big temp drop from 36.3 to 35.7 two nights ago but I was cold through the night. Last night my temps went back to normal at 36.4.

Lysh - You must be on cloud nine hearing a HB! So excited for you!

How is everyone feeling? 

Lilfoosh - I have a Cheri22 Prediction too.....its in my signature. We shall see if she is correct.

I got to see my sister-in-law's ultra sound baby picture. All I can say is WOW! They know that they are having a boy and the from the picture I saw...I think its one of those very detailed 3D kind, you can tell he is a boy. It was like looking at a picture of baby not inside a womb.....you could see each finger on his hands and all his features. Very cool. I think for myself though, I almost don't want a picture like that as I would like to keep it a surprise....:) What do you guys think you would like to do for yourselves? Would you want to see such details or wait until they are born? Who knows, I may totally change my mind when I am actually in that situation.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Clandara, hopefully your Cheri22 prediction has DEC as the conceive or find out month!! That would be so excellent!

We had a 3d ultrasound at 21 weeks, because we wanted to know the gender and the regular sonographer said it was too early to tell....bullsh!t. You can find out as early as 15 weeks but if they check that early they can be wrong (with a normal scan), so when we went for our appointment at 17 weeks and the doc told us to go for an U/S I said can we go at the next appointment (at 21 wks) because I really want to know the gender and I am worried at 17 wks it may still be a little to ambiguous...he said 17 wks would be fine to tell, but said ok to pushing the U/S to 21 wks anyway. So at 21 wks when the sonographer said it was too early to tell I was super disappointed and we went for the 3d, just to check for gender, which cost us about $75 and took about 30 secs. The 3d sonographer showed us all of him though, his little hands and feet and his belly and back, his head, it was awesome. We didn't and won't pay for an actual 3d U/S with all the bells and whistles though, we think it is too expensive and takes some of the mystery out of seeing bubs when they are born.

Edit: I should say, when the 3d sonographer showed us the baby it was in standard U/S form, she just checked out his willy in 3d! HAhaha He had his legs crossed at first and she started to say maybe it's a girl but as "girl" was coming out of her mouth, he threw his legs WIDE open and flashed his "junk" at the camera. He was (and still is) a cheeky little monkey!


----------



## ZOEY09

Clandara I really hope your cheri predictions are for this coming month, it would be great Christmas news.
Foosh thats so awesome about your 3d it sounds like it was pretty neat!!

I'm feeling really frustrated because my temps have gone down. I know I was sick the first 3 days I started temping but it just seems as though my now temps are low. I worry that perhaps I didn't o? I just figured since I had the dip I most likely did, I would normally o around 14 as my monthly have been pretty much every 27 or 28 days. Maybe if I wasn't sick my temps would have been lower in the beginning...oh who knows. I said we were going to be relaxed and calm about this and here I am stressing and almost obsessed all over again.


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies!!
Clandara and Foosh....I sure hope your predicitons come true and you fall preggers in these next few months :)

Zoey...are you using nay other methods right now, like opk's?? maybe that would help?

As for the u/s, I would like to see the full detail of course, but want to save it for when the baby comes out!!! I want to see the full picture in the flesh :) 
I woke up yesterday feeling so good. I had so much energy, was not nauseous anymore, my bb's hurt way less, etc. Then this morning I wake up and it's all back in full force!!! I was a little nervous yesterday so kind of happy it's all back.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

36.5 is still pretty high Zoey! My pre-Ov temps are usually around 35.5 or 35.7 and post-Ov are over 36.0 (37.0 being a high spike). Since you started temping late you probably just missed the low temps altogether. Just try to relax for the rest of the cycle because you missed the first half with temping there isn't really anyway to figure it out, save your obsessive energy for next month if this one doesn't work out!


----------



## nativetexan

Lunch time! 

Lysh- So happy you got to hear the heartbeat! What a great feeling!

Als- I remember feeling that way too when my symptoms would disappear for a day. I think after the 12 week scan though, I am way more relaxed. Can't wait for you (and Lysh & G x) to be at that point. :)

I thought about the 3D scan for about 10 seconds and decided it's not for me. Hubby is indifferent. I would prefer the surprise as well. I'm so impatient about everything else, so it's surprising that I don't want the 3D. I have thought about have a private 2D just to find out the gender because I'm not sure I can wait until Jan 13th!! Lol. I have a check in with the doc on the 23rd and plan to beg beg beg for an early scan. I'm going to tell them I need to know for Christmas! Lol.


----------



## lysh

alspals- I am doing okay....dealing with on and off nausea. I find that if I eat it is better, but I feel like I am very picky about what I can eat without wanting to dry heave. I have really bad days were I am nauseous all day, and then I might have an okay day here and there.

Mrs. B- At least you are getting answers so you can move and and get that BFP!!!! 

lilfoosh- We told our immediate families- except for my brother and sis-in-law but we have not had the chance to see them yet. 

Zoey- Sorry you have temps that are frustrating you! I used OPKs too and it helped me when I felt like my temps were being confusing. I figured between the combination of the two I could not go wrong.

As far as the 3d scan, I am not sure. My DH and I do not want to know the gender of the baby...we decided we would like the surprise of it. Unless there was a medical reason they wanted to do a 3d scan I am kind of ambiguous about it...as long as I cant see the sex of the baby!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Oh Lysh, you are so much stronger than I am!! There was no way that I could wait for the birth to find out the sex! How about crackers? Do they make you tummy turn? This too shall pass :hugs:


----------



## lysh

lilfoosh- It is funny because I am a planner, so not knowing the sex will be challenging but we want the surprise more! 
I do eat crackers throughout the day. Even though I am getting tired of eating them they do help. I just feel overwhelmed because I am beyond exhausted, nauseous through the day, and moody! I feel like my house is a disaster and every stressor at work is getting to me. Don't get me wrong, I am not complaining because I am grateful that I get to go through all of this right now because it is for a good reason.....I am just overwhelmed. Is this normal the first time around? I am actually considering taking a day off from work tomorrow just so I can try to catch up on home stuff. By the time the weekend comes I tend to be so exhausted after a full work week that I get very little done.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Un/Fortunately it is very normal. I would yell at DH every 3 days or so about how filthy the house was because I just didn't have the energy to maintain it and work all day. I had to make a list of all the things I normally did and when, i.e. laundry every 3 days, sweep every other day, vacuum once a week, dusting, blah blah blah. Then I had to try to ignore it because it wasn't done the way I like it. I think it is probably much worse when you have to deal with MS too, especially if it is all day MS. Try having a bunch of small meals throughout the day, less like "meals" more like "snacks". Part of the nausea might be because your stomach is now being pushed higher by your uterus and it doesn't like having a lot of food in it anymore.


----------



## lysh

Glad to hear it is normal...I am trying smaller meals (snacks). It is hard at work because of our teaching schedule, but I will try to squeeze in a snack while helping students! lol I ended up taking today off with the intentions of trying to catch up a bit around the house...I needed a mental health day. I would be no good in school today, too stressed. So hopefully it will help and thankfully holiday break is around the corner! Thanks for the advice lilfoosh.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Good morning ladies!

It's been quiet in here! Hoping I don't jinx myself right here but, no sign of AF yet... I haven't really been able to get a proper temp yesterday or today because I woke up with my mouth wide open and it was so super dry I have to assume it was like that for a while...even still it was up around 36.5 which is pretty high for me. I had a little bit of cramping again this morning (that makes 3 mornings now), but other than that I haven't had any symptoms one way or the other.

How is everyone doing today? Tomorrow is FRIDAY! yay! We have a few more presents to buy and then I have my day of wrapping with my mum on Wednesday. Jacob has finally started to understand the advent calendar that we put up, now it is the first thing he tries to see when we head downstairs in the morning. He keeps taking ornaments off the tree and throwing them across the room though! Good thing they are plastic, but he thinks they are balls :rofl:


----------



## clandara

Lilfoosh - I sure hope you get your BFP this cycle! My fingers are crossed for you! :)

I have been temping for 9 days out of 22 so far. Strangly enough, I think I have developed an allergic reaction to the thermometer, lol. Just my luck! You know the feeling of sucking on a candy and leaving it too long against your cheek and tongue? That is the feeling I have had over the last few days and I kept thinking to myself....I haven't been sucking on candies and there is nothing I can think of that would have irritated it. That is when I realized that the area affected is right where the thermometer sits. I clean the thermometer after use, but there must be a plastic or something that does not agree with me. Its not overally bad, so I will continue as planned.....and try to alternate sides as well.

AF expected in and around Dec 14th. I sure hope there is good news this cycle. 

Baby Dust Baby Dust Baby Dust.....


----------



## ZOEY09

Hey everyone, yeah I agree foosh this site has been pretty quiet. When are you going to test?? DPO is pretty good, I would have tested this morning only cause I have POS issues lol. Clandara FF says your 4 dpo do you agree? I kinda thought your o date would have been more around CD14 because you had the EW CM. I dunno, I am kinda in the dame boat as you because I starting temping late and the I was sick with the flu for the first 3 temp's and I think they may have read higher because of my fevers. I still think I am 7 dpo cause of my CM, but yesterday I have a drop and then a spike so i am thinking FF will say I o'd yesterday. We BD last night just incase but I reallydon't think that I did, CM was very dry and really has been since the day I think I o'd. I dunno first month ttc so I guess I better take it easy. 

Hope everyone is well and lets get some BPFS this month ladies...BABY DUST!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

FF says on the 11th, I may hold out until then, but I am starting to get the itch to test. I always think I will test in the morning and then an hour later AF will show up and it will be a waste! FF says the 11th because that is the longest my LP has ever been, so it says AF would definitely be late by then. I am going to keep taking it a day at a time! This will be the 6th cycle since we started TTC #2, it took us 6 cycles for DS... :dust: to you ladies too!


----------



## clandara

Hey Zoey - I don't agree with FF. I had a CM change around CD 13 and believe that I Ov around CD 14. The dip in temp on CD 18 was likely because I was freezing through the night. We had northerly winds and DH stole the covers....lol. I woke up feeling very cold and without blankets. FF created a baseline because of the drop in temp.
So...I am on CD 22 and should have Ov 8 days ago.

Lilfoosh - I know what you mean about testing and then within an hour or two, AF arrives. Try and hold out if you can.....I know you can do it!


----------



## lysh

Hey ladies! Lilfoosh....I am so crossing my fingers for you!!!! When are you thinking of testing if AF does not come?
Clandara- That is crazy about the thermometer! You must be allergic to something!
Zoey- It is hard when body symptoms and temps don't match up.

Well, I am exhausted. Crazy week at work to top it off...so glad I took off yesterday. People are driving me nuts!


----------



## alspals13

Hey ladies!!! 
Been so crazy busy at work that I am going to sleep right when I get home this week. But what a good day to catch up on here. So much baby dust to give out right now!!
Zooey- hold tight because its so hard to predict tis month for you!!
Clandara...Wow, that is crazy about the allergic reaction. Anything else you have been doing differently?
Foosh....so close!!!! hold out :) You can do it and then get amazing news hopefully!!

Lysh....i so want to follow your lead and take the day off!!!

I am 10 weeks, 1 day today and it is getting harder and harder to not tell people, let alone my tummy sticking out!!! Come on 12/29!!


----------



## lysh

Als- I really do not like taking days off, but considering this whole job has been stressing me out from the beginning and now being pregnant and sick I just needed some space. It was hard getting myself out of bed and to work everyday when I was feeling normal....now it is a huge challenge. I say if you need a day, take it. The school will survive!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I don't want to sound harsh but your baby and your health are more important than your job! If you want/need a day off take it! If people at work get upset with you they will understand when you announce you are preggo.

I am going to wait until after the weekend I think. FF says I can test on Sunday, but at this point I have bounced back and forth between I am and I'm not so many times I just want to wait it out, it will become obvious one way or the other fairly soon.

Yesterday I had a pretty bad day at work and this morning doesn't look to be going any better.... what is the matter with some people? How can you be so utterly and completely rude to someone you don't know anything about?


----------



## alspals13

Foosh and Lysh...I completely agree that taking a "mental health" day sometimes is completely needed. The world will continue with us taking a day at home :) I agree that its hard to do, but so needed sometimes. 
Foosh....good idea on waiting :) I'll be crossing my fingers and toes for you!!!

Thank goodness its Friday!!


----------



## lysh

foosh.....We need another BFP in the groups so fingers are crossed!

Mrs. B- How are you doing?

als- I say with the holidays coming you treat yourself to a day off next week! 

Today was a rough day at work with the m/s. I have been snacking to help, but ugh! lol Tomorrow will be 8 weeks though, I am excited....I feel like I am hitting another milestone. 

Well TGIF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Yay lysh! The MS will hopefully let up soon. I have been feeling like AF is gonna get me all day. There is nothing to really point to it but it is what I think is going to happen. 

I have another pretty busy weekend planned, so don't panic if you don't hear back from me until Sunday or even Monday! If I don't get a chance to post again, I hope you all have a very lovely weekend and look forward to hearing some good news from everyone!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hey, looked busy on here last night, I was out at my works Christmas meal, was good :) a few festive cocktails passed my lips lol. 

I'm OK thank you Lysh, just seem to be waiting around at the minute, I feel like in NTNP at the mo as there is nothing active about it as I have stopped monitoring everything whilst I'm waiting. So thats a little weird!

:happydance: 8 weeks Lysh!

Health is much more important than work in all circumstances, and even more so when you pregnant.

Clandara, have you had to stop using your thermometer?

Foosh, have a nice time with your busy weekend


----------



## alspals13

Happy weekend!
Lysh....for whatever its worth, I am in 10 weeks and 3 days and starting to feel better slowly, so hopefully yours is coming soon :)

I just found out this morning my best friend is going to miscarry with what looks like a blighted ovum. I feel so much for her. This happened to me as well back in July and I would never wish that upon anyone else. I wish there was something more I could for her, like take the hurt away, but I can't. I still haven't told her I am pregnant and do not want to for quite sometime, but that means avoiding seeing her, which doesn't help for being there for her. I can try and hide my growing bump, but it has proven difficult to do. I just don't want to make this time harder for her than it already is. ugh, my heart goes out to her so much right now.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi Ladies, I hope everyone had a nice weekend! It felt like it flew by for us, I can't believe it is Monday again!

Als, that is really shitty for your friend! I would be so happy to have someone like you, who had been through the same thing, to hold my hand through it! I also think I would want to know that you went through the same thing and are now expecting, just to easy my mind, I know not everyone would feel the same though :hugs: to you both 

AF got me yesterday. It's so upsetting, I broke down last night, talking to DH. DH asked me to take the holidays and try to stop thinking about it, he wants me to focus on what we have and thinks I should try to limit the time I come on BnB just because he knows that I can't really stop thinking about ttc if I am on here everyday. I am considering it, but I told him I wouldn't completely stop checking in because I like you ladies! Hopefully we can figure out a compromise.

How is everyone's Monday going?


----------



## alspals13

Foosh....First of all, thank you so much for your kind words and sound advice. I have not told her yet, but I will the next time I see her because I think you are right that it will give her hope that it is possible!!
As for you, I am so sorry to hear the witch got you. Damn her and her redness. I hope she finds her way into hibernation sooner rather than later. As for taking a BnB break, my DH recommended I do the same when I was struggling for the few months in between. It was really hard to do, but helped significantly in taking my mind off of things. I did still just check in with you ladies, but that was it. It was 5 minutes a day to check in and respond. I refused to go on any other postings (and I still do). 
You know, they say that once you stop thinking about, it happens!!!!


----------



## lysh

als- Glad to hear that there is a chance I could feel better soon cause it has been getting worse....I got sick quite a few times during the weekend and was dry heaving at work today. 
I think telling your friend is a good idea btw. It might give hope after the pain she is going through. 

lilfoosh- I had to step back a bit too and for a while this was the only thread I responded too. I started to look at other threads recently but decided to stop again....too much! But I do think stepping back mentally might help. Even if you check in every other day or once a week....see what feels right to you. Sometimes we just need a breather to get strength again.

Mrs. B- Any updates yet?

Clandara- How is your mouth doing?

Right now I am on the couch feeling like I could get sick again. Ugh. How does anyone function like this? I feel guilty that I am not exercising and that I am not eating a balanced diet. It is hard to get home from work and exercise though when I am exhausted and nauseous. And eating is a whole other story.....I have never had so much pasta and bread in my life!


----------



## clandara

Hey everyone....lots to read on here. :)

My mouth is better now.....perhaps it was just a coincidence, thank you all for your concerns and for checking in. I started alternating sides and it has got better so I am still using it.

AF is supposed to arrive on or by Wed/Thurs. Not as many symptoms this cycle as I normally would have when getting close to AF. If AF does not arrive by Fri I will make a test as that would be CD 30.

Als - I am sorry to hear about your friend. I am sure it is not an easy thing to go through, but I know you will be strong for her.

Lilfoosh - So sorry that AF got you..... just think though.....maybe holiday BD can be magical and baby dust will surround you this christmas.... that is my christmas wish for you!

So much to do in the next two weeks. Hope that everyone is feeling good.....and getting some much needed rest!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hey, sorry for delay, was supposed to update but been writing xmas cards, got carried away lol.

So, doctors went well, I have been given Clomid, 50mg 

She says I dont have to wait until my next cycle and just take it after my bloods next week and count it as day 2 when I start! Will start on day 23, that will become day 2.

She says I wont ovulate the first month but should the second

I'm excited!!


----------



## nativetexan

Awe, Foosh, so sorry to hear. And sorry you are feeling so down. You're DH may have a good idea though. Some chill time might be just what the doctor ordered. Whatever it takes, I hope you feel better soon. :)

I have been pretty busy lately and haven't had much time to do anything other than read the updates here. I'm actually in Nashville, TN on business right now. The good part is that I'll get to stretch out in a king sized bed all by myself tonight! I already miss my hubby though.

Lysh- I hope you feel better soon. I was lucky enough that I didn't get MS that was that bad. Just a bit of nausea here and there. Saltine crackers were my buddy though.


----------



## nativetexan

Awe, Foosh, so sorry to hear. And sorry you are feeling so down. You're DH may have a good idea though. Some chill time might be just what the doctor ordered. Whatever it takes, I hope you feel better soon. :)

I have been pretty busy lately and haven't had much time to do anything other than read the updates here. I'm actually in Nashville, TN on business right now. The good part is that I'll get to stretch out in a king sized bed all by myself tonight! I already miss my hubby though.

Lysh- I hope you feel better soon. I was lucky enough that I didn't get MS that was that bad. Just a bit of nausea here and there. Saltine crackers were my buddy though.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

You don't need to exercise!! Making a baby burns as many calories as weight training! And don't worry about getting a balanced diet, you baby is super smart, your little one will take all the nutrients they require and leave you deficient if need be. Also, some doctors think that the reason pregnant women get cravings is because the baby needs some additional nutrients and sends signals to our body to consume the foods that would provide what they want/need. Kinda neat I think =)


----------



## lysh

Thanks lilfoosh....I did not think of it that way. I feel less guilty now. I just ate something and I am working on holding it down! 

native- Glad you did not get hit hard with m/s. It is not easy trying to carry on and function everyday with! 

Mrs. B- Yay....excited for you!


----------



## clandara

How is everyone doing today?

Have not heard from Gx and Zoey for a little while. Hope you are both okay!

CD 27.....getting closer now.


----------



## ZOEY09

Awe Foosh, it tough sometimes when TTC! Its frustrating and seems to take forever...but it'll happen when it meant to happen. Everything happens for a reason. Some say when you don't try so hard it just happens, and I know thats what happened with both my kids. It was like when I gave up it happened!! Hope you still pop in and say hi cause I really enjoy your comments and find you so supportive. You'll get your BFP, jsut when it meant to be.!!

I agree with foosh about the exercise. Its already exhausting just making that baby so I think it you eat healthy and provide good nutrients ity will be fine. I guess keep mobile too, like stretching and stuff.

Well 12DPO for me, did a test this morning and a BFN of course. My temps are weird all over the map and causing me to wonder if I o'd at all! Who knows, I am just goning to sit back and enjoy Christmas with my fam. AF is due thursday but I figure if its BFN today then it's plain jane a BFN!!


----------



## clandara

I agree with Zoey in re to Lilfoosh.....I too enjoy your posts and support....you have made me laugh, and think about things from a different direction. 

Zoey - Until AF arrives - there is still a possibility :) Keep us posted! I am hoping to test by Friday.


----------



## nativetexan

Hi ladies. Been awful quiet here lately. How is everyone doing? Ready for the holidays??


----------



## alspals13

Zooey and Clandara- Waiting on you 2 for hopefully some good news still this year :)

Foosh-We all love your comments and advice :) And would love to be here for you too!

I am 11 weeks and 1 day today!! Having a hard time sleeping so really tired, but feeling better overall as long as I am eating :) Oh no.....don't want to blow up :)

Happy Thursday everyone...day and a half left


----------



## ZOEY09

Yes very quiet here!! Clandara have you tested yet?? Waiting to hear the news with you, you know with your cheri prediction. I geuss foosh is gone, taking a break, kinda sad as I really enjoed her comment and support. 
As for me I am so frustrated!! My temps are so arradic that I am begining to wonder if I even ovulated. Not sure what to think. AF should have come today but no sign. Tested yesterday and bfn of course. If i was it should have showed up on the test already. don't even feel preggers, not tired, no tender breasts, nothing really. Don't even have symptoms of AF...I feel like I am in limbo land!! This whole temp thing is all messed for me, not to mention its so dry that often i wake with an open mouth all dry and crusty...lol!!


----------



## lysh

Sorry I have been quiet for the past few days...just been tired and overwhelmed! nausea has been a little better the past couple days though so I have been grateful for the slight reprieve.

Foosh will be back when she is ready....in the meantime we will miss her!

Als- Yay...almost done with the 1st tri!!!!! When is your next ultrasound?

Zoey- Your temps could be affected by breathing through your mouth etc. Have you thought of trying OPKs along with temping? I found the combination of both to be most helpful. It helped me to understand the pattern in my charts.

Clandara- Tested yet?????


----------



## alspals13

Lysh...glad youre feeling better, even if only shortly, still nice :)

Our next appt is 12/29, but no ultrasound, only doppler to hear the heartbeat :) Next us wont be until 20ish weeks.....so long to wait :)

Agreed that when Foosh is ready, shell come back and we will be here!


----------



## ZOEY09

Clandara any news?


----------



## lysh

als- I have my next u/s at week 12....it is for the screening u/s. Did you do that one? The 20 week is when you can find out the sex, right? Did you say you are or are not going to find out?

Clandara- Yes, we are waiting for the news!!!

We are probably all so busy with the holiday coming up. I have between 17-19 people coming to my house. I am not sure how it got so big!!!! I am not really feeling up to that, especially since my house is still under construction, but I am having everyone bring a dish and help out. It will just be crowded!!!! 

Hope everyone else is having a good weekend!


----------



## alspals13

Oh lysh....so exciting!! No, we did not do the screening ultrasound. We wouldn't change the course of our baby regardless so we chose to not do it. We do the the next appt on the 29th where we get to hear the hb again!!! I do not think we will find out the sex of the baby (at least that's our decision today)! What about you guys?? 

Clandara....eagerly awaiting!!

Off to hopefully finish off holiday present shopping today...wish me luck :)


----------



## clandara

So so sorry......I haven't been on the computer all weekend. too many last minute prep's before Christmas.

Anyways.....I am on CD 4. :( No baby news this month. Just have to keep trying! :D
I started a new temp chart so let's see if I can get it right on time this cycle.

Zoey....how are you doing in your cycle?

How is everyone doing....feeling okay? Anyone planning on telling their families about the baby news on christmas? How do you plan to share he news?


----------



## ZOEY09

So sorry clandara, thought this was going to be it for you!! Things don't look well well me, had a low temp again today and ff changed things and doesn't look like I o'd. I don't think I have either. With my month long period last month I think my bodies out of whack. I'm going to keep temping just to try and keep a hold on it. No bd'ing as dear hubby has been away the past 4 days and I won't see him now until christmas eve. So if I do o in the next couple days i'm out. Anyways kinda bummed out but i need to just relax and take it as it comes. Hows everyone doing?


----------



## clandara

Hey Zoey, I hope that your cycle straightens itself out. I know it can be frustrating. So what CD are you on now because I know that you and I were about 1 day apart before. I keep telling myself that everything has a way of working out and that a baby will come at just the right time....and I know that will happen for you too. We will get through this :).

EDIT:

Zoey I just saw your cycle chart and see that you are on CD 33. Had you mentioned that you had come of the BC pill not too long ago? Also....I have been unable to click on your link to FF successfully.


----------



## lysh

Als- We are having a screening u/s Jan 10th...at about the 12 1/2 week mark. When we do have the 20week u/s we do not want to find out the sex of the baby....we are going to keep it a surprise!

Clandara- Sorry AF got you!!! I was feeling so positive for you...must mean it is coming soon!!!!

My family already knows, so we are not having a big surprise to share on Christmas. 

Zoey- Do you normally have long cycles?

I am tired and sick today.....nausea is back full swing. I only have two more days of work and then winter break though!!!


----------



## clandara

Thank you Lysh - I hope it comes soon too.

Not too sure what is happening with my temps. They are climbing instead of going down. :wacko: I have looked at other charts and it looks likes others have the same at some time and it corrects itself. I didn't sleep too well last night so that may have affected the read.


----------



## ZOEY09

No my cycles arnt abnormally long, about 30 days! Had a huge temp spike today but I have a severe throat infection!! I'm just all messed up, but if I did o yesterday dh is not around so I missed my chance! High hopes fir the new year thougg


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi Ladies! I came by to say Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays! My Christmas wish is for you all to have happy, healthy babies at this time next year!

:hugs: enjoy the season


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies happy holidays to you all :) I also hope for healthy and happy babies all around in 2012 too!!


----------



## lysh

Happy holidays to you all as well! I am sure we will all catch up a bit when the madness of the holidays are over.


----------



## lysh

Hey everyone!!! It has been quite a few days....I know how busy the holiday season can be. How is everyone doing?

I am doing okay....still have m/s on and off, but I am having a few better days here and there. I have been focusing on relaxing since I do not have to be at work right now. It is amazing what a difference I feel when I am not stressed out with my job!!! 

Hope everyone had a good holiday!


----------



## clandara

Good Morning everyone! Hope that you all had a wonderful holiday throughout Christmas and New Years. 
We kept pretty busy.....and then we both caught colds and have been battling them since last Wednesday. :( We did manage to keep our energies for my fertile window which appears to have now ended. Still charting on FF but I am up and down and all around but I think I may have Ov two days ago.

Any updates are welcome......for those still waiting for their BFP....I hope this is not only our year but also our month :).


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh no sorry youve been poorly! My clomid was wasted last cycle as AF came. Im not on day 4 and on my second round, although I suppose its my first round with real dates


----------



## nativetexan

Hi everyone! Hope you all had wonderful holidays! My husband and I traveled to Texas to visit my family. We drove almost 1200 miles each way. I was very glad to be home.

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## lysh

Yay, so happy to hear from some of you!

Clandara- So now you are on the TWW- Maybe the New Year will bring you a BFP! Sorry you have been dealing with a cold though....tis the season!

Native- That is A LOT of driving!!!!! How did you manage to stay comfortable??

Mrs. B- Since it was the first cycle on Clomid, maybe your body is adjusting. Crossing my fingers for you for this cycle!

I am doing okay- exhausted, morning sickness is coming and going a bit, so hopefully that is on its way out!


----------



## nativetexan

Lysh- I'm not sure I was ever comfortable, lol. I moved my legs a lot and we stopped every 2-3 hours. We made it through, but I was so drained afterward I almost cried, lol. 

You should start feeling better soon. I think the little bit of nausea I had went away around 12 weeks and the exhaustion was better by 14-15 weeks. Get ready to start looking for maternity pants soon! :)


----------



## clandara

Mrs. B - It is difficult to start anything mid cycle, so having a fresh start with the clomid might be a very good thing for you. :)

Lysh was right Native.....that is an immense amount of driving. I don't like doing that in the best of conditions....

Well based on my FF charting....it looks as though I Ov on CD 15 and today marks CD 20. AF should be here in about 9 days if things don't go as planned in getting our BFP. Fingers crossed!


----------



## lysh

Native- I can only imagine how uncomfortable that long drive was being pregnant!!! 
I already ordered a Bella Band- pants getting tight!

Clandara- 9 days and counting!!!

I am frustrated today. I can't help but be a bit bitter with the United States lack of GOOD maternity choices. I am the benefit holder in the relationship and so far health insurance has ruled every decision I have had to make the last two years and now it is ruling over the decision I have to make for how long I can stay home with my baby. I really was hoping for at least 6 months, but it looks like 12 weeks is all we will be able to afford. Otherwise, not only is my salary gone but we would have to pay 1651.45 a month to keep health insurance. It is crazy- if I just do the 12 weeks my insurance will be covered. If I do more than than the FMLA act allows (which is 12 weeks) then my insurance is not covered at all for the full 6 months. I thought it would at least be covered for the 3 months and THEN we pay out of pocket for the last 3. But apparently that is not how it works.

Okay, sorry for the novel, I am done venting!


----------



## clandara

Oh Lysh, i am so sorry about that. You are right, that is really frustrating! I know that in Canada we also have to continue to pay into insurance plans while away on Mat Leave but the time received for mat leave is a little different. Everything has a way of working out.....


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi ladies! I hope everyone is having an ok year so far. AF is visiting me currently and I have been totally stressed out at work, so very, very glad we are going on vacation soon! I have been trying to check in so I don't get too far behind. I have everything (but my legs) crossed for you MrsB!

Lysh, that is terrible, but I am glad that your employer offers benefits.

Clandara, check with your employer, it really depends on what they offer.

I recommend reading the policies a couple of times and sit down with an HR rep to go over them. My husband's plan said it would "top up" your EI (the $$ the government pays you during your mat leave) to 100% of your normal salary, rather than the approximately 40% EI gives you. But after reading it a couple of times, I pointed out that it said "maternity" pay, so the policy only applies to female employees, not the men taking paternity leave, that was confirmed by the HR person. The HR rep did give us valuable information though, for example deadlines for changing/updating plans and help navigating the government forms properly. 

Hope that helps a bit and you get some better help/options, don't be afraid to ask questions, you don't want to find out too late that you could have gotten something better and that is what the HR rep is there for!


----------



## lysh

Clandara- hopefully your health insurance pay in is manageable...that is the killer!

Lilfoosh- It was so good hearing from you! I agree, talking to an HR person is the only way to fully understand options. That is how I figured out that I could not do what I was hoping to do. The rules behind what can and cannot be done are so confusing, that only an HR person would really know how to explain it all. 

I just wish that society was more 'family' friendly. It will definitely be challenging finding someone I trust to watch my 4 month only baby. I know things have a way of working out, but I don't have to be happy about it! lol In an ideal world I would have a year home with my baby, but right now that ideal world is not here!


----------



## ZOEY09

Hi Ladies!! I know I have been away for a while but have been super busy. my cycle is all messed up...I don't even know what to think any more. If you look at my chart it doesn't look like I o'd at all. I was sick alot over the past few months so my temps are eractic. I had very little spotting on friday none sat and then little yesterday. I was hoping for AF as I wanted to start over and get back on track. I want to think it is implantation spotting but it skipped a day, and my temps show no O!! I'm so frustrated and not sure what to do.


----------



## clandara

Hey everyone!

Okay....my chart just changed. My chart showed that I appeared to Ov on CD 15 and presented my graph with solid crosshairs. Today I made a CM notation and it reassessed my chart and changed my Ov to CD 13 and gave me dashed crosshairs. Anyone know or understand why this has happened? Just a side note: I am on CD 26 today.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I think its purely because FF expects watery CM around ov, so it conflicts with your cross hairs x


----------



## clandara

Good Afternoon Ladies!

Well CD 28. Not sure how the next 24-48 hours will go as AF is due after tomorrow. Having alot of different syptoms this cycle such as lightheadedness, dizziness, etc...
Could be something....or nothing. I am planning to make a test on Sat even though I would like to right now. 

I know that most of you ladies here have received your BFP's. If any of you are still following the thread and know people on here that are looking for buddies, pass the thread along. 

Hope everyone is doing well. Its been pretty quiet on here.....updates are always welcome! :)


----------



## lysh

Zoey- Have you tried OPKs too? I used OPKs....I got the cheap ones from amazon and they worked fine for me.

Clandara- I am crossing my fingers for you!!!!!!!!!!!

I would love to hear an update from Als!

I am having some better feeling days, which is nice. I lost more weight, so now that I am feeling less nauseous I am trying to eat a more balanced diet. 

Hope everyone has a great Friday!!! TGIF!!!!!!!!


----------



## clandara

Okay, I broke down and made a test at lunch today but got a BFN. My eyes were playing tricks on me hoping fr a second pink line, but alas....none was to be found. If I don't have anything by the weekend, then I will make another test. I was really hoping that this would be the cycle.....AF not here yet so I know there is still a chance. Hoping that my temps stay elevated! :)


----------



## clandara

So as I was taking my temp this morning and peered down at the result in the dark of the night.....my brain yelled.... noooooooooooooo! My temp dropped to just above the coverline. I think it is a no-go for this cycle. :(


----------



## lysh

I am sorry Clandara....that is so disappointing! :hugs:


----------



## clandara

Thank you Lysh..... It is dissappointing.....but....DH and I have to move forward. Maybe it will be this next cycle instead.


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies!! So sorry I have been MIA. Just so tired and work has been consuming my life these past 2 weeks. Everything on my end is great, I am 16.5 weeks along and feeling pretty good. Some food does not sit well in my tummy and I cant wait to feel the baby move, but other than that things are moving along! I think I may have felt the baby move 2 days ago, but not sure. It felt like a little butterfly flying around for 2 seconds....who knows!!

Clandara-So sorry this isnt' your month....any update??

All of you working on your BFP's, I have my fingers crossed for you!!

Lysh- I would get into comfy clothes ASAP....its so worth it :)


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies!! So sorry I have been MIA. Just so tired and work has been consuming my life these past 2 weeks. Everything on my end is great, I am 16.5 weeks along and feeling pretty good. Some food does not sit well in my tummy and I cant wait to feel the baby move, but other than that things are moving along! I think I may have felt the baby move 2 days ago, but not sure. It felt like a little butterfly flying around for 2 seconds....who knows!!

Clandara-So sorry this isnt' your month....any update??

All of you working on your BFP's, I have my fingers crossed for you!!

Lysh- I would get into comfy clothes ASAP....its so worth it :)


----------



## clandara

Good Morning everyone!

Well I am on CD 3. Had a bit of a meltdown on Saturday but hubby was there to lift my spirits. Had not too bad of a weekend overall.

How is everyone doing? Where is Mrs. B, Zoey, GX......miss hearing from Lilfoosh and Native..... So glad that Lysh and alspals are following......Hope you are all keeping well.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm here :hi: just plodding along quietly! Not got alot happening to be fair


----------



## clandara

Hi Mrs. B - Fair enough.....glad to see you are doing alright! :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thankyou :) just waiting to see if any eggies make an appearance


----------



## nativetexan

Hi ladies! I'm here. I check in most days, but have been so busy at work, I forget to post, lol. On my phone now, but I'll stop by via pc and post more of an update.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Wow native 20 weeks!! That seems to have flown!!


----------



## clandara

Time sure flies doesn't it! Almost 21 weeks......pretty awesome!


----------



## nativetexan

Mrs.B. said:


> Wow native 20 weeks!! That seems to have flown!!

Don't I know it! Lol. When I think that I'm half way through this and about how fast it's gone, I get a little scared. A good scared though. :)

Glad everyone seems to be doing well. :) 

Als- I felt my first "flutters" between 16 and 17 weeks. It was more like a tickle feeling. They get stronger, and more predictable (I know she's more active around lunch time). 

Clandara- Sorry you had to start another cycle. It will happen though, I know it will. :)


----------



## clandara

Thanks Native....I hope to be able to share some good news soon.

CD 5 for me today. For the last 1-2 weeks, I have been sleeping really well, which is a good thing. Keeping positive this cycle.

Really cold here this week. Looking at an average of -36 with the windchill.....burrrrrrrrr!


----------



## ZOEY09

Well hello all!! Nothing exciting going in my department. Clandara looks as though we are close in our cycle again!! I dunno my cycle was weird and lasted a really long time so I am hoping this month things get back to normal. Hard to make a baby when your cycle is so whacky. Lets get a few BFP's this month


----------



## clandara

Zoey.....I am with you on that one! Babydust to those of us still waiting for that BFP! It's nice to see you post....and that we are back on track with our cycles. 

So I am on CD 7 and my FF chart shows a bunch of open circles because I am finally sleeping through the night. Apparently FF does not like it so much, lol.

How is everyone doing? Any big plans for the weekend? It is supposed to warm up a bit here......we had a heat wave today, lol.....only -20 before the wind. :D


----------



## nativetexan

Clandara...I wish I could share our weather with you! It is absolutely beautiful out today. We are in the mid 70's with loads of sunshine. I hate that I'm stuck in an office today.

I'll be wondering through our local arts market this weekend, enjoying the weather and looking for homemade things. :)


----------



## alspals13

Hi ladies! So nice to hear from everyone again :) 
Native- it sure has flown by hasn't it!! We are due so close together :) I'm excited to start feeling more baby movement hopefully soon!

I have a great feeling for multiple BFP's this month!!

As for me, it is a snow storm here in Chicago and work let us out at 12:30...yahoo!!! So I am home watching a movie and the snow and loving it! Driving to MI tomorrow early morning for my sis in law's baby shower and then back home on Sun morning. Bust busy week!! Starting to stress about registering and what I need for the baby, but trying to relax as much as possible.

Enjoy the good and bad weather :)


----------



## clandara

So it appears as though my chart corrected itself noticing I have been waking at a different time of day....so now I have mostly closed circles. Yeah me, lol. On CD 10.....approaching Ov day in approx 3 days or so.

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## nativetexan

clandara said:


> So it appears as though my chart corrected itself noticing I have been waking at a different time of day....so now I have mostly closed circles. Yeah me, lol. On CD 10.....approaching Ov day in approx 3 days or so.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend!

Woohoo! Go get busy and catch that egg!! :happydance:


----------



## clandara

LOL....thanks Native! I love your enthusiam....Awesome!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi ladies!

Native! Did I see you said "SHE" moves more at lunch???

Als and Lysh I am so glad to hear that you are both moving out of the MS stage. 

MrsB, Clandara and Zoey, I'm still in it with you too. I have my fingers crossed for this month! I'm in the dpo but I don't know exactly how many.

Als, don't worry too much about what to register for, as long as you have a crib, car seat and diapers you can make due. Newborns sleep or eat all the time anyway, so you will have LOTS of time to figure it out. I recommend only putting on the bare minimum clothing wise (if any at all), people will go shopping for the stuff on your list and will see and outfit and say "OMG!! Isn't that the cutest thing ever!" and buy 2. So you will probably end up with more clothing then your baby can wear.

Diapers are always a good thing to ask for, we told people to buy us diapers sized 1-4 for our shower and only if they absolutely wanted to, to get us one of the 20 things off our registry; we bought all of the big ticket items (crib, stroller, play pen, highchair, car seat).

Hmmmm, things we couldn't have lived without: Diapers (hahaha), a wipe warmer (for night time chages, it helps not wake the baby too much), burp cloths (lots), a wedge for in the crib and our co-sleeper. Some things are extremely useful and some things are useless, you won't know which are which until you are in the thick of it.

I highly recommend the Snap N Go, as opposed to a regular travel system, then later you can pick up a beefed up umbrella stroller (like https://www.toysrus.ca/product/index.jsp?productId=3868127) that reclines, because for the time that your LO will fit in the infant car seat you won't really want to take them in and out of it, you will just take it in and out of the car/stroller. The travel system strollers are so HUGE, especially if you don't have a giant car/trunk, the snap n go folds down very small and is light weight. Go to a Babies R Us and push them around (grab something to imitate the weight of a child because they move differently when they have weight in them). Also, be careful with the infant car seats, some of them are HUGE and won't fit in some cars.

Sorry, enough about that now, if you want an opinion on something I am always happy to give one (if I have one) and will try to help with any questions if you want- that goes for anyone.

We just got back from our week in Cuba! We had so much fun! Jacob tried to throw all the sand back into the ocean and his other favourite game was chasing and running away from the waves (pictured below). Being home is nice and sucky at the same time, at least we had the weekend to relax and recover. 

Sorry this turned into a novel and I still didn't say everything I was going to!
 



Attached Files:







Daddy&J.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 4









Mumma&J.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 5









JvsOcean1.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 2









JvsOcean2.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 3









RoomView.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hey Foosh! Glad you had a great holiday ..Lovely pics!! Is that your OH in the first pic? He looks very much the same build and colouring (and sidey length :haha: ) as my hubby.

Pic number 5 looks absolutly lush!!


----------



## nativetexan

So good to hear from you, Foosh! Great pics too. Looks like you had a wonderful time. :)

And yes, SHE does move a lot around lunch time. :) We found out a couple of weeks ago that we'll be having a little girl. We are so excited! Now I'm just counting down the weeks until we get to meet her.

Such great advice on the registry. I started ours this weekend and it was so overwhelming. I put everything I could think of on there (except clothes), mostly because they give a 10% discount on everything you don't receive as a gift. That will save us a bundle on the big ticket items. And, I put about 25 boxes of diapers, in several sizes, on the list, lol.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Yes that is DH crouched with J in the first pic, he is still pretty pale considering we just spent a week in the sun! Haha. Jacob takes after him, thankfully, but it is a little disconcerting to see both of their rib cages sticking out...

AH! Congrats Native! I would love to have a girl! It's so cliche, wanting one of each, but I have such a great relationship with my mum I couldn't imagine not having that with my child. Also, I really want to buy lots of frilly pink and purple dresses and Ruffle Butt diaper covers. :blush:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hehe, My DH doesnt tan, well he does, after the lobster has gone :haha:


----------



## clandara

Those are some great pictures Lilfoosh! So nice to see a post from you! Thank you too for sharing all that information.

Also...how obsevant.....I am sorry Native I did not pick up on the "she". Congratulations on the news of having a little girl.....how exciting!

Today marks CD 12. I believe it is the critical time right now.....hope we hit it right. 
How is everyone's Wednesday going?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Oh yes how rude of me! Congratulations on having a little girl xx


----------



## nativetexan

Thanks, ladies! I didn't make a big, official announcement of it, so no need to apologize. :)

Clandara-Yes, this is the time! :) I'm fairly certain that we hit every to every other day from CD10 to CD18 during the month we conceived. Poor DH was exhausted, lol.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Get to it Clandara! You are definitely in your "green zone"! 

DH and I have tried bding every day for the month, every day for the fertile window, every other day for both and now just whenever we feel like it.... I am seriously hoping that the vacay bding took because we are approaching our 1 year mark in the next 2 cycles.... It's hard to believe it has been that long.

MrsB, when do you find out if this cycle's Clo worked?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Unfortunatly we don't! I went to my doc for CD21 blood and they siad they wouldn't take them unitl I had taken the full 3 cycles of it ](*,) I absolutly hate wasting time and thats exactly what I feel I am doing. I don't see how being on a dose that might not be doing anything for 3 months, but thats how they so it here apparently!!
:haha: sorry, you probably didn't expect a mini rant


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Np, rant away! It can be so frustrating. Before I had DS I was bawling at my doc before he started taking me seriously, then all of a sudden there was an array of tests that could be run. It seems like (here anyway) if you just accept what they say then they will put everything off, like it is a test to see how important it is to you or how frustrated you are. I don't know if it works the same where you are, but it is something to think about, maybe arm yourself with information and figure out what you want so you can ask for that specific thing (like being bumped up to 100 mg of Clomid and the success rates vs side effects)?


----------



## lysh

Hey ladies!!! I have been trying to keep up and read but I have not had a chance to reply much lately. I would like to take time and reply in more detail later or hopefully within the week!! I have just been super busy/tired (even though feeling better). I just wanted to check in and I will write more soon!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

:hi: thought i'd pop in and let you know... I DID IT!!! EEEKKKKKK


----------



## lysh

Oh my goodness Mrs. B- CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thankyou!!! Xx


----------



## lysh

By the way....that is a dark line for 10dpo!! How exciting!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

:haha: everyone is saying that!! Some people reckon would be multiples!! I guess we will see xx 

It doesn't seem real yet and I have this feeling of dread like something will happen, but i guess that's normal after waiting so long? X


----------



## lysh

That feeling is normal....I was a wreck at first. I felt a bit better when I hit 5 weeks and started to relax more at 6 weeks. I also had spotting which made it emotionally challenging. I did not even think of multiples!!!!! How amazing would that be??? However, I do regret that I let my fear of something happening overshadow the moment of seeing the double pink lines. I did not even let my husband or myself get overly excited at first because I wanted us to be cautious. So just make sure you enjoy the moment!

I am so happy for you!!!!! 

Now we just need Clandara, Lilfoosh, and Zoey. Am I missing anyone? 

I have been feeling better myself...I am at 15 weeks. I am still getting nauseous in the evening but nothing that is causing me to run to the toilet. I lost so much weight the first tri, so now I am focusing on eating a balanced diet and gaining some weight.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Glad your feeling better now Lysh!

When did you start getting sickness and things? I didn't expected to feel anything, not even this uncomfortable pressure, until much later! I'm suprised really xx


----------



## lysh

Mrs. B- I started to get morning sickness around 6 weeks. It started off as this mild, nauseous feeling and got progressively worse. At around 8 weeks, I would occasionally get sick to my stomach (I would tend to feel miserable for hours rather than run to the toilet because I fear vomiting, but sometimes I could not help it). I had all day morning sickness, but it always got worse at night.

If you are by chance having multiples your symptoms could be stronger due to extra hormones.

I am actually feeling sick today. I usually do not feel nauseous during the day anymore, but I am off today. My nose is also really stuffy and I am exhausted. Not sure if I have pregnancy rhinitis or a cold!!!! Today will be a comfy, read a book/watch a movie day!!!


----------



## nativetexan

Great news Mrs. B!! So happy for you!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

MrsB that is so wonderful!!! So happy for you and glad it was so soon after starting treatment! 

I have been sick all weekend, my Aunt died of cancer on Sunday morning (she was in her mid 40s, 2 kids - 9 & 13 y.o., and they just found it this past summer) and I think AF is getting me today.... sorry to bring it down.


----------



## nativetexan

Oh Foosh...I am so sorry to hear that. We lost my husband's Dad to cancer several years ago (he was 53). No matter how far in advance you know, it is never enough, and it never makes sense. My thoughts will be with you and your family.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thanks Ladies

Foosh sorry to hear of you Aunt :hugs hope AF is kind to you


----------



## clandara

WOW.....what news! Congratulations Mrs. B! You must be absolutely thrilled!

So sorry to read the news of your aunt Lilfoosh. It is never a good time, espcially when she had such a young family. Thinking of you. :hugs:

I am concerned about my temps and chart. I think I may not Ov this month. On CD 17 and there is nothing yet. I have had CM signs but nothing else. My temp had a drop and has stayed low. Feeling down about it. Even if I do Ov now, my LP will be so short. :(


----------



## Mrs.B.

Thankyou Clandra, I am absolutly amazed, will feel better once doctor has confirmed tomorrow :)

Is it possible you may ov any day now? and have a little of a longer cycle?


----------



## lysh

Lilfoosh- I am so sorry to hear about your aunt. My thoughts are with you and your family...especially her children. 

Mrs. B- Still on cloud nine? :)

Clandara- You really should be ovulating every month unless there is another issue going on. What do your temps look like? Do you use an online chart that we can take a look at? Also, if you are having trouble with the temps, have you tried ovulation sticks yet? I used the cheap ones from amazon and they were fine for me...they gave me confirmation when I needed it.


----------



## clandara

Yes... my link for my temps is under my lilypie counter. You are welcome to have a look. I always have a CM change around the 13th and i would assume that is usually when I should Ov. I may have to start the Ov sticks too.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Thanks ladies.

Clandara, it will be interesting to see what your chart does tomorrow. It looks like your temp might go up. You may just have ov'd a little later than usual. Your LP should be about as long as normal though, so if that is true this cycle will just be longer than one that you ov'd at cd13


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

AHA! There you go Clandara, ov on cd16, tho FF may place it on the cd17! So whatever your normal LP is the count down has begun! Actually looking at last months chart, you may have ov'd on cd17 then too, you can see the temps shift after the 17th.
:dance: I think your cycle will probably be about 29 days, like the last one, hopefully this one ends in your BFP!

AF got me full force today... not so nice and I got stuck at work with no pain killers =(
DH and I have decided to double our efforts for this month and are going to go on a little shopping spree. We are going to do the SMEP and follow it to the letter. We did something similar before inthat we were "trying" every other day from the end of AF onwards, but this time we are following the plan! THIS is the month! I had an aunt die a couple of weeks before J was conceived, so I am hoping it is a sign. Feb is also the month Cheri22 predicted for me, so ONWARDS!

How is everyone feeling? 

MrsB I was reading your journal yesterday and started crying when I was reading your posts from when you got your BFP and all of the congratulatory posts following! It is such a wonderful thing and it looks like you have lots of people who shared that euphoric feeling with you! I had to stop reading cuz I was at work, it is just so hard to not get emotional when something so wonderful happens to someone so deserving! Congratulations again. 

Zoey, are you hanging in there?


----------



## Mrs.B.

LilFooshFoosh said:


> MrsB I was reading your journal yesterday and started crying when I was reading your posts from when you got your BFP and all of the congratulatory posts following! It is such a wonderful thing and it looks like you have lots of people who shared that euphoric feeling with you! I had to stop reading cuz I was at work, it is just so hard to not get emotional when something so wonderful happens to someone so deserving! Congratulations again.

Thank you so much Foosh :hugs: I know, as if Iwasn't emotional enough hey?? :haha:

I have now moved to a pregnancy journal and hoping they and you all will join me on there.

Sorry Af got you :hugs:


----------



## clandara

Yes Lilfoosh, I noticed that too. I am feeling more hopeful today..... Thank you for checking in! I'm sorry that AF arrived....but now you and your husband have a plan for this next cycle....My fingers are crossed for you!

I am having a much better day today. :D Hope everyone is doing well. Where is Zoey and Gx these days?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I was wondering about Gx too! I think she probably moved on to a pregnancy forum, plus we weren't too chatty during the holidays... probably feel off a few peoples' radars


----------



## lysh

Clandara- I agree with Lilfoosh after looking at your chart....if you really are concerned try to ovulation sticks along with temping for your next cycle (but hopefully you will not need too because you will get a BFP!)

Lilfoosh- You never know, maybe with the loss your family is facing a new life will come. 

Mrs. B- I started a journal and just never kept up with it. I will have to check yours out!

The weather was unseasonably warm today (almost 60 degrees) so I went for a walk around my neighborhood. I am terrible about exercising, so I am really going to try to do something active at least 3 times a week and then add a prenatal yoga in there somewhere. 

Well, happy tomorrow is Wednesday...halfway to the weekend!!!!


----------



## clandara

Well this morning I was charting my temperature and broken crosshairs came up. Strange thing is that they think I may have Ov on CD 11. That was a bit of a surprise considering my Ov signs came after CD 11. Keep you posted.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

FF is considering cd16 & 17 as a "dip", but with the EWCM on cd15, it looks more like you ov'd on cd16. Maybe FF will change it's mind, I think it is the open circles on 11, 12, 13 & 15 throwing it for a loop. Either way you are in the dpo, let the wait begin!


----------



## clandara

Thanks Lilfoosh!

How are you doing today?

Hope that everyone's Wednesday is going quickly!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I'm doing well. I want AF to gtfo so I can jump DH! I am excited for this cycle, I hope this is the one! Like Lysh said, death brings new life. =)

How are the registrys going ladies? Anyone want to share about their showers? Anyone not able to see their toes anymore? Want me to tell you about how DH had to shave my legs and lady bits before I felt ok about going into labour? HAhaha- one tip, don't wax! A few ladies tried it but even the ones who wax normally said the pain was excruiating while they were preggo!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Additional LFF lived and learned tidbits:

Calcium supplements for leg cramps.

Don't turn the light on when you get up to use the washroom in the middle of the night, if you turn it on your body wakes up more than necessary and it is hard to get back to sleep.

Make sure DH leaves the ring down but the lid up, otherwise you may make a mess during a middle of the night run to the loo.

Take pictures of yourself (or get them done professionally). You will love seeing them afterwards and your LO will love seeing the pics when they get older. You may feel like you look like crap but you don't, you look absolutely stunning!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Love your advice Foosh!! :haha:


----------



## lysh

Clandara- Like lilfoosh said, either way you are at the 2 week wait!!!

Lilfoosh- I am only 15 1/2 weeks so my belly is very small right now. Half the time I think it is still bloating, even though I have had stretching feelings. I have not started a registry yet, maybe in about a month we will start thinking about that. We do not even have names....nothing seems right to us!!! lol

Thank you for your advice- I will try not turning the light on to use the bathroom. I woke up to pee at 2:30ish in the morning and could not fall back asleep. And of course as the hours go on my anxieties go up because I know my alarm is looming which makes sleep even harder!! Vicious cycle!!! Needless to say I am tired today. 

How are you feeling today Mrs. B?


----------



## Mrs.B.

I'm good thanks lysh, how are you? I'm finding that I run out of breath really easily. and keep getting one random hiccup, have you had that? Xx


----------



## clandara

Yes I am in the TWW with another chart change. Lilfoosh was right.....FF adjusted my chart. I would love love love for this to be the cycle!

Currently CD 20 with chart showing 3 dpo. :D


----------



## Mrs.B.

Clandra, yay for the 2ww :happydance:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Yes, fingers definitely crossed for you! It would be great to have several BFPs this month, since we had a few months with none! We could all be due in Oct. =)


----------



## clandara

That would be so exciting! They say that Oct has the highest amount of births.....I guess it has to do with these long winters....LOL


----------



## lysh

Mrs. B- I would always get random hiccups here and there, so it was not anything new for me. Now I am just battling heartburn (thankfully mild at the moment).

Clandara and Lilfoosh- That would be great if you both got BFPs this month. I am excited for everyone in our little group to get that double pink line!


----------



## nativetexan

Lysh- I had heartburn late in the first and early in the 2nd tri. I just carried tums with me everywhere. Fortunately, that has gotten better, but I'm ready for it to come back full force once she's bigger.

Foosh- I love your advice. I will have to try the calcium for my legs. They hurt so bad at night. I can't even sit on our couch for very long because I get so uncomfortable. 

Mrs. B- I have been short of breath since about day one...seems that way at least. Some days are better than others, but I have bad allergies that can trigger very mild asthma, so it really depends on the pollen down here. I also have the hiccups, a random one or two. That hasn't stopped for me. 

Clandara- I have a good feeling about this month! Not sure that's worth anything, lol, but I'm very positive for you!

Has anyone heard from Als?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Native, I used to have to sit on an exercise ball, you know the big ones for sit ups and stuff... It was the only way that I could sit comfortably for more than a couple of minutes.


----------



## clandara

Thank you Native! I am very hopeful that this is the month too!

I was also wondering about Als the last few days.

How are you doing Foosh?


----------



## clandara

CD 24. I don't seem to be having the same symptoms as normal when AF is arriving. I almost feel like there are no symptoms. So strange.....keeping my fingers crossed.

How was everyone's weekend?


----------



## lysh

Yay getting close to finding out if this was the lucky month Clandara!

I actually had a really nice weekend. I went for a nice walk with a friend outside, DH and I had a date night (Cheesecake Factory---YUMMM) ad then I got a bunch of little things accomplished that I have been putting off. I had such a nice weekend that it made Monday more difficult!!! lol

How about you?

How is everyone else?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Sorry, I have been MIA! I had my Aunt's viewing and funeral this weekend and a 1 year olds bday part, and then Sunday I spent all day grocery shopping and cleaning the house! Yesterday at work was quite busy because I took last Friday off (for funeral stuff), so I had some catch up to do AND I got an email from my girlfriends to go to dinner last night, so I had a long day but it ended well.

I am on cd9 I believe. So we are in the ov zone, I usually ov between cd12 & 15. I have OPKs to try again this month, I am taking the first one later today. I have really high hopes for this month. We are going to try a bunch of stuff and hope something sticks! 

Your temp going up is promising Clandara! Thinking of you =)

Sounds like you had a wonderful weekend Lysh! I'm so jealous of date night! Dh has been going in to work early and staying late since we got back from vacation, so no chance of a date night for us right now. He has a projuect that he is really behind on so he is trying to catch up without having to go in on a weekend.... sucks.

MrsB, anymore exciting news your way? I am gonna pop over and read your journal!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi All! Sorry I've not bee commenting, thanks for visiting my journal foosh!

So I am extremely tired! absolutely exhausted! I'd say this is my main 'symptom' then there are sore boobies and the odd cramping feeling. 

To be honest Its not really sunk in yet, I think its because I keep telling myself its very early and can still go either way so I'm staying grounded. I just want to be excited and confident but I can't yet...

I took another IC hpt 2 days ago and it was mega dark! nice progression :haha:

Hope all you ladies are well!!

Lysh I love cheesecake! So jealous!! 

Lysh and Native, How far are you now?? I've lost all sense of time!


----------



## lysh

lilfoosh- Yay for OV time!!!!! I am glad you are feeling positive this month- I am feeling positive for you too! It certainly sounds like you have had a busy past few days! My dh has been really busy too, that is why we squeezed in a date night. I felt like I barely saw him for a few weeks! Plus, now that my appetite is back I just wanted to enjoy an indulgent dinner!!!

Mrs. B- I am about 6 1/2 weeks. I got to hear the heartbeat today! 143bmp! We have our 20 week sonogram scheduled for March 6th. It will be exciting to see the little one again, but we do not want to know the sex so that will be a secret! 

I was exhausted at first too. I actually just started getting my energy back within the last few weeks. I hope you luck out and do not get terrible m/s!


----------



## clandara

Hey everyone!

WooHoo Lilfoosh for Ov.....Get busy and have fun! :)

Lysh - So glad that your appetite is back. That is awesome that you were able to hear the heartbeat. 

Mrs. B - How are you holding up with the fatigue? I would probably do the same as you and grab another hpt just to see.... Hang in there! When is your next Dr's appt?

I am on CD 26. My FF chart says I should make a test on Valentines day. Wouldn't that just be the best news! Keeping my fingers crossed!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Wow, how exciting to hear the heartbeat and to have the 20w scan really quite soon :happydance:

The fatigues a killer to be honest, really wiping me out, but I am telling myself it means 'pip' is growing :haha:

I have my booking in appt with the MW on 1st March! I can't wait, will feel a bit more real then I think.

This morning I think I experienced the beginings of morning sickness, a lot of gagging went on when i opened the fridge, think I smelt DHs pasties! :haha:

Valentines :bfp: would be amazing!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

The fatigue really eases up in second tri MrsB! Sorry it has hit you so hard, I hope it gets better soon. Take naps when you can and make DH do the majority of stuff for now. Hopefully MS stays away. Certain smells really do make you gag, raw beef is something to stay away from. Trying to make chili or tacos was not possible for me, DH had to cook the meat while I was in a different room then I could take over.

I am definitely excited for this cycle, in a very dark place in my mind I am super scared that I will be devasted in about 17 days though. We are trying to give ourselves the best chance we can but it's mostly just luck, so I hope it's on our side this month.

Fingers still crossed for you Clandara


----------



## nativetexan

Clandara- Your chart is looking good...figures crossed for that Valentines BFP!!

Mrs B- As the others said, the fatigue does get better. I know I was always tired until about 15 weeks. So tired that once I started to fall asleep in a restaurant with DH. He thought it was hilarious of course, lol.

Foosh- Sending lots of positive vibes your way. :) Now go get busy!! Oh, and now I want tacos for dinner, hehehehe.

Lysh- Have you felt any movement yet? I felt mine right between 16 and 17 weeks. It was a little tickle/itchy feeling. Now she's full on kick-boxing in there, lol.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Native, has she started hiccuping yet? That is an awesome feeling too


----------



## nativetexan

Not sure I've felt the hiccups yet. I thought I may have once, but it didn't last long. Can't wait, though!

Any tips on getting some sleep at night? I am tossing and turning (with my body pillow) and not getting much rest. Today I am struggling to stay awake. I feel like I'm back in the first tri! Lol.


----------



## lysh

Clandara- How many dpo are you now?

Lilfoosh- I really hope you are not disappointing too. You deserve this!

Mrs. B- During my 1st tri, as much as I was grateful I was pregnant, I honestly thought the exhaustion/nausea would never end!!! However, it does! Now, I have an exercise routine going ,I wake up ready to start the day, and I do not come home and just curl up on the couch. I had the same experience as Lilfoosh with raw meat...especially beef!!! My husband had to cook the beef for me too and then I would take over. Not that I even wanted to take over I was so nauseous, but my DH is not a cook so there was little option!

Native- I have not felt anything yet. Every now and then I feel like a few bubbly feelings, but it is hard to say if it is gas in my stomach of the baby. I am hoping soon I can really distinguish!!!


----------



## clandara

Hi Lysh - I am 11 dpo and CD 28. My temp is still pretty good too.

I remember when my bf was pregnant....she described the same feeling in the begining. A sensation of bubbles moving back and forth.

Native - I have often thought about how I would sleep while being pregnant. I am naturally a stomach sleeper and only when sleeping do I sometimes move to my side. I have tried to fall asleep in any other position but my stomach many many times, but I lay awake. Not sure what the answer willl be. I hope you can get some rest soon!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Good morning ladies!

I think today might be O-day for me. I've not gotten a +opk but all other signs are pointing that way. I might have missed my surge... :shrug:

Clandara, tomorrow looks like it's a big day for you! I really hope that temp stays up and AF stays away!! You said before that you don't feel any symptoms, any change there?

Lysh- You will feel your LO soon, it is so exciting especially for the first little while. My DH was so disappointed for a few weeks because everytime he thought he felt something I would have to tell him that it was my tummy and not the baby! Your baby will get into a routine even now so you will notice distinct patterns in the movement times. Hopefully your bubs will be settled at night. J used to wake up at 10 pm every night and kick the crap outta me and then rollover and go to sleep again after about 30 minutes.

Native (& Clandara)- I was (and am again) a tummy sleeper. I sleep face down but with one leg bent up and the other almost straight with both my arms under my pillow. When it started to feel like I was lying on a ball - which is almost right away btw- I adjusted slightly so I was more on my side but still face down, with a body pillow folded in half under the bent leg up alongside my body. My DH *had* to rub my lower back, just a gentle sort of caress while he was reading or playing a game on the laptop, otherwise I had a really hard time falling asleep. I had to stop drinking fluids around 7 or 8 otherwise I would have to pee some many times during the night that I barely got any sleep. Some nights I did get hardly any sleep, it happens, but not every night. Try not to think about it too much, I remember lying in bed one night thinking about how I was never going to fall asleep and then worrying about the ramifications of not falling asleep and of course my brain was spinning so I didn't fall asleep. Try to do something you find really soothing and calming before going to bed, like reading or watching a boring show that your DH likes (2 birds with one stone there- makes DH happy and bores you to sleep!), take a bath- not too hot though. 

This is nature's way of preparing you for your baby. By the time your precious little bundle is born you will be used to not sleeping through the night and it won't be as frustrating or upsetting to you as it would be to someone who has had solid, unencumbered sleep all the way through (like DH). Nature eases us into parenthood: we are prepared for sleepless nights; baby starts off with odourless, solid poop; cries are barely audible and short lived in the first few weeks. 

:hugs: It gets better!

All of you preggo ladies: Don't feel bad about complaining. Yes we all want to be in your shoes, but pregnancy- as joyful and precious as it is- is uncomfortable! We get sick; our nutrients and bodies' other resources are taken from us to form that new life; we are exhausted and struggling to sleep; we get kicked and punched in the ribs and crotch; our bodies are not our own anymore! None of these things are normal for us and new things are constantly happening that you aren't prepared for and are just trying to wrap your head around. Some people don't understand, especially those who haven't experienced it, but I think all of the ladies here are very empathetic and sharing your experiences will prepare those of us still awaiting our BFPs for what is surely to come in the near future. Don't be afraid to speak your mind, no one here will fault you for your feelings.


----------



## lysh

Oh, Saturday mornings how I love thee!!!!!!!! 
We have the slightest sprinkling of snow going, our fireplace is on, and I am sitting next to my husband and cat drinking my decaf. coffee.......

then we are going to work on cleaning our dusty, construction-zone, full-of-boxes and stuff basement so my DH can continue with house renovation.

But this morning is nice and relaxing! lol

How is everyone else doing?

Native- I have had insomnia on and off since the first tri....but it is mostly my mind racing that causes it. I am sure having a belly is making it hard for you! Is it because you are not finding a comfortable position or is your mind racing?

Clandara- I am a back and side sleeper. I just need to get out of the sleeping on the back habit since that will not be good for my baby come a few weeks. Maybe when the time comes a body pillow will help you! (And I know the time will come soon!!!!!!)

I really cannot wait until we ALL here have BFPs and we can share in that journey together. We will have to have an online celebration when that happens! (non alcoholic of course)

Als- How are you doing???? Would love to hear an update!!!! Are you writing annuals yet? Mine are coming up (so I might me MIA for a little bit when time crunch comes).

Lilfoosh- Thanks for your kind words. I try not to complain too much about pregnancy symptoms in general. I guess it is the balance of dealing with the unpleasant side effects of being pregnant yet remaining grateful and blessed at the same time. 

Again this morning I thought I felt something....it is still hard to tell though!!! Today I am officially 17 weeks though so I know it is coming soon!

Well, I hope everyone has an enjoyable Saturday!


----------



## clandara

Ok so today is Sunday....and I am officially one day late. I took a hpt yesterday but got a BFN. My temp dropped .1 last night but I am still higher then normal. If I see no sign today of AF arriving, then I will make another test tomorrow. :wacko:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Exciting Clandra!


----------



## lysh

oooooh Clandara...crossing my fingers for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

OOH! I will be checking in again in the morning, fingers crossed! It is great that the cross hairs are solid lines now


----------



## Sexy C

hi im new to this site and i was just needing a buddy to chat. i have pcos and we are tryn so hard can anybody help us


----------



## boxxey

hi there im ttc........im on to my second month of trying.....im cd 11 with neg opk today had a merina for 2 yrs it was removed in dec hoping it didnt screw me up to bad


----------



## clandara

Welcome Sexy C and Boxxey! How are you both doing?

Well I had a major temp drop today. Before bed I had a small amount of spotting but there is nothing today. I didn't make a test this morning because of the drop in temp. Not feeling right today....kind of lightheaded. CD 31 which would make me 2 days late on AF. Think I might do a test at lunch just to see whats up.

Thanks ladies for thinking of me. I will keep you posted!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hello SexyC, sorry to hear about the PCOS but there are many ladies who have gone on to get preggo, so try not to stress too much, it is definitely manageable-- Right MrsB!
Have you sought any medical help yet?

Hiya Boxxey, welcome to ttc. How have your cycles seemed so far? I don't know what "merina" is, maybe you could expand on that? I am assuming it is an IUD of some sort. Usually they don't mess with hormones, so getting into the swing of ttc shouldn't be too bad. Good luck to you.

I don't know if either of you has read back through the thread but this particular group has been chatting since around Sept with only 2 or 3 members (depending on Clandara's results!!) are still ttc. Most of our little group have successfully conceived their little bundles of joy. You are welcome to join us, if you wish. 

I got a +opk this morning! I am completely excited. Based on CP and CM I was expecting to ov a couple of days ago, but I had not gotten a +opk so I wasn't sure. This morning's was definitely + tho, so I guess only a couple more nights of bd'ing to go. I am getting tired. J (Jacob- my 18 month old, for the new girls) is sick, so we haven't been sleeping well which definitely puts a damper on sexy time fun. I'm looking forward to the next couple of days and then it is only a few more after that until we find out if this is our cycle. I will take any good luck, fingers crossed and baby dust you will all send my way.

Clandara, this is killing me! I'm gonna look at your chart! Fx lady =)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Sorry, Clandara, there was a big gap between me writing my post and hitting the "Post" button! I will be thinking of you and cross all my fingers! GL :hugs:


----------



## clandara

Heading home.....I will make a test and report back within the hour, lol. I wish for a positive sign either way.....Baby or AF. This waiting is frustrating!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Heya!! Welcome SexyC and Boxxy. Hope your well.

SexyC, Foosh is right, I have PCOS, didn't ovulate on my own but still had periods, they weren't by any means regular but I had one every 20-40 ish days! I got given clomid and got pregnant on my first round, Pip (as ny hubby calls it) is hanging in there, so hoping she/he keeps hanging on

Clandra, sorry for your spotting, hows it looking now? 

Foosh, yay for you +ve, get bding girlie 
xXx


----------



## Mrs.B.

Now it was my turn to cross post :haha:

good luck x


----------



## clandara

No test..... :( AF arrived.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Boooooooooooo! What a cow! :hugs: :hugs: so sorry hun


----------



## Mrs.B.

**DISLIKE** :hugs:


----------



## boxxey

Merina is an iud........it sends out hormones to thin your uterus so it wont hold a pregnancy..........Dec my cycle was 30 days Jan was 28......i usually get af for 7 days was only 5 in feb......im using first response opk 20 tests.......started on cd5 so hoping for a positive soon tomorrow will be cd12.....i have children and was able to get pregnant right away with them so not used to waiting


----------



## lysh

Clandara---- I am sorry, you must be so disappointed! :hugs: YUCK to AF. How are you doing???

Lilfoosh- Pretty soon it will be onto the 2ww for you!!!! Good luck catching that egg!

Welcome Sexy c and Boxxy. I have heard of Mirena....it will probably take time for you cycles to regulate. How long have been off of it? Sorry if you already mentioned it

Sexy C- I have heard plenty of success stories with PCOS too. Just try to stay positive and know it is possible- Mrs. B is a good example!


----------



## boxxey

I had af dec 6-11 had it out the 12 then had af in jan and feb waiting to O


----------



## clandara

Thanks LilFoosh, Lysh, and Mrs. B. I was disappointed. Still am a little. At least one really good thing is that we enjoy the act of "trying". 

Happy Valentine's to all my BnB Buddies! You guys are awesome!

DH and I have plans to celebrate everything this weekend as our Anniversary is this week as well. 

Have a good one everyone!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Happy Valentine's Day to you too! Enjoy your celebrations with DH!

I know my DH got me something...but he hasn't said anything to me yet, so I haven't talked to him yet today. =/ What a man!

2 more nights of "trying", 1 night off and then 1 more, THEN I can relax 

I wonder what happened to Zoey...


----------



## Mrs.B.

Happy Valentines days to all you lovely ladies xx


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Thanks for explaining it for me Boxxey! So I guess it does mess with your hormones. I always think of IUDs as the little helicopter things that don't do hormone stuff. Admittedly I only vaguely know about them from my grade 9 health class! :blush: That was a while ago

28-30 days is pretty regular sounding.


----------



## ZOEY09

I'm here, nothing new really except my teps are up!!!!


----------



## boxxey

I have been feeling very sick all night hope its not the flu.......if i didnt have af for 4 days i would think i was pregnant......i feel rotten......went out for dinner with dh i couldnt finish dinner :-(


----------



## lysh

boxxey- I know it took me a few months to regulate after coming off of normal birth control...hopefully it happens quickly for you! And feel better...there are so many viruses going around now!!!!

Clandara- Happy anniversary! What are you doing to celebrate?

lilfoosh- So what did you get? My DH got me a card and Cape Cod potato chips lol (one of my cravings). I cooked him a nice dinner. We keep Valentine's simple!

Zoey- Well having higher temps is good! Where are you in your cycle?

Happy Valentines day to you all too!!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

That's sweet Lysh! It means he is paying attention =) DH warned me prior to opening my present that it wasn't "exactly" what I wanted and that he would take me out sometime this week to exchange it if I didn't like it. It was a satin nightgown and robe. It was nice but, he was right, it wasn't what I wanted. That sounds harsh, but I had told him exactly what I wanted because he has a long history of either not getting me something, or getting something that is more for him. So, I did ask for a nightgown, but what he got me was the exact opposite of what I was asking for... I wanted something that was supportive (or at least able to contain) in the bust and was at least knee length (as I don't want J to have to see my hooha if I wear it out of the bedroom), what I got squeezed "the girls" and barely covered my ass. It was more "hooker" and less "mother" iykwim, I don't mind sexy but that is why I explicitly told him the qualities I was looking for. I sound horrible. :blush: He really is terrible though, he forgot my birthday the first 3 years we were together... and it is only 9 days after his! See! If I don't tell him what to get (and when) I don't get anything... he prefers it this way too.

Good to see you are still around Zoey! fingers crossed your temp stays up! Your temps are very stable! Mine are usually up or down every day...


----------



## nativetexan

Foosh, your post cracked me up. Men are so funny when it comes to that stuff. For my bridal shower, someone bought me this hideous one piece bra/thong thing. As soon as DH saw it, he was determined to make me wear it. I hid it from him and hoped he would forget. He does for the most part, but once in a while he'll remember and then I have to hear him talk about it for days, begging me to wear it, lol.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

NATIVE!!! I can't even figure out how something can be manufactured as a one piece bra and thong!!! omg, like some strings dangling down from some where under your boobs that you have to step into sideways and gives you that deep down clean! Or maybe like the swimsuit/banana hammock thing that became popluar after that stupid movie but with a Mickey Mouse hat looking thing at the bust line... how flattering! :sick:


----------



## boxxey

Hey ladies....neg opk again......i feel like im starting as i am still crampy and now getting a dull pain on the right......cd13 today.....has anyone checked cervical changes before? I havent and wasnt sure if it was something i should try


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I check cervical position (CP) and mucous (CM), it is something that you have to do for a couple of cycles to determine what is normal for you, but I find it very helpful. I can definitely determine when I will and then when I have ov'd.


----------



## lysh

Lilfoosh- That is too funny!! You must have some patience.....two things a man should never forget: birthdays and anniversaries!!! You wanted something comfortable and flowy and apparently he wanted you in something a bit more ooh-la-la!

Native- How have you been feeling by the way? Any luck with sleeping?

I got a body pillow two days ago. So far I am not having the restful, comfortable sleeps I was hoping for! First off, my DH and I have a queen bed. Now he is 6' 1" and I am 5'10" so we are not little people. The freaking body pillow is like having another person in the bed1 To top it off, our cat often sleeps in between us. So I am stuck on what is left over (me and my body pillow), ear plugs in my ears (dh snores) and knees hanging over the bed. Plus I am having a hard time training myself not to sleep on my back- sleeping on my side my back hurts and my hips hurt (even with the body pillow). I am a bit nervous for what will happen as my belly gets bigger- my knees and belly will be hanging off the bed!

Boxxey- I kept track of CM but not CP. I did keep track of my BBT and I used OPKs to confirm what my BBT was reading. You do need a few cycles to figure out your body's natural rhythm.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Good morning ladies!

I am 3 dpo today and starting to get scared that this isn't our cycle. Nothing happened to make me think it, I guess I am just having a down day. =(

Native, did you celebrate being viable? At 24 weeks gestation if your go into labour or baby needs to be taken out, LO is more likely to survive than not! I remember thinking it was such a relief, obviously you don't want it to happen but it is wonderful to know that if it did LO would probably be ok. Congrats! :hugs:

Lysh- I felt like that too. We have a queen size bed, I'm 5'9 & DH is 5"11, plus the body pillow does make for some interesting sleep positions! I almost always woke up on my back, it actually got to the point that I had to use another pillow wedged in behind my back so it was not physically possible for me to roll onto my back in my sleep. I remember having to roll out of bed too, like a gymnastics dismount every time I had to get up. And, yes, your back and hips will hurt especially as you get further along and your pelvis starts to open. Near the end I think I was just sleeping in a sort of upright position, that was more of a reclined sit than laying down.

Some thing else I remembered this morning while trying to get dressed- It is surprisingly difficult to pull on panties! The big belly gets in the way and you have to either get help or lean to the sides! It looks quite funny I'd say.


----------



## clandara

Good morning everyone!

I hope that everyone had a nice weekend and for some of us a nice long weekend. Sorry I have been MIA the last week. I took a few days off of work as a mini vacation at home. DH and I celebrated our anniversary on Sat. We were able to spend some quality time at the park, a wonderful meal at an El Salvadorian Restaurant with a Mariachi Singer and then we took in a movie.

Today marks CD 9. My ff chart is mostly open circles because of the late nights and sleeping in. My temps are pretty well normal for this phase of my cycle.

Lilfoosh - your story was really funny! Thank you for sharing. Don't get too worried about your cycle right now. It is too soon to tell. Thinking of you!

How is everyone feeling? Boxxey - any news on your Ov?


----------



## boxxey

clandara said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> I hope that everyone had a nice weekend and for some of us a nice long weekend. Sorry I have been MIA the last week. I took a few days off of work as a mini vacation at home. DH and I celebrated our anniversary on Sat. We were able to spend some quality time at the park, a wonderful meal at an El Salvadorian Restaurant with a Mariachi Singer and then we took in a movie.
> 
> Today marks CD 9. My ff chart is mostly open circles because of the late nights and sleeping in. My temps are pretty well normal for this phase of my cycle.
> 
> Lilfoosh - your story was really funny! Thank you for sharing. Don't get too worried about your cycle right now. It is too soon to tell. Thinking of you!
> 
> How is everyone feeling? Boxxey - any news on your Ov?[/QUOTE
> 
> Got a postive opk on cd 17.....bd on cd 17,18 and hopefully tonight before work


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

GL Boxxey =)

Thanks Clandara. I'm trying not to worry about it, but I am totally symptom spotting so it is never far off my mind. I have some pressure in my lower abdomen and (Sorry, TMI) I have been really gassy, along with a couple of other things... Now before you all go saying that it all sounds promising, I have had cysts on my ovaries that have caused the same symptoms in the past. So I am fingers crossed and praying every day and night that it is my long awaited 2nd turn and not just another cruel trick my body is playing. 

7DPO, so I guess we will find out soon, though not soon enough for my liking. 

Sounds like you had a good week. Happy anniversary! How long have you and DH been together?


----------



## clandara

We have been married for two years. :)

Boxxey - That is good news! Happy Bd'ing!

Lilfoosh - My fingers are crossed for you. Do you have an idea when you will make a hpt?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I guess it depends on how things go. Maybe this weekend, if I don't start spotting before then.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

DH confessed to being super excited/scared for this cycle too! Then he asked when I would be POAS. :rofl: My cervix is now so high it is almost unreachable and it is "super closed and super firm" by DH's description... cm is thick and creamy- sorry for more TMI. I'm 8 dpo. Last night I was also stuck by insomnia, waking at 4 am and just watching the minutes tick by until 6, it was a long night! Roll on weekend!

I don't know if this will help anyone or not but I usually don't have copious amount of CM so I looked it up and people kept saying Grapefruit juice helps. So I figured I would give it a shot, it kinda tastes like drinking orange juice too soon after brushing your teeth, but it can't hurt. Anyway, it definitely did work, I was surprised! So, if you are like me and a little scant in the CM department try having a glass of grapefruit juice in the morning and then again before bed (or before bd'ing) during your peak time.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Foosh, I'm on another thread on her and they have all jumped on the grapefruit band wagon haha. I tried but I couldn't stand drinking it!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I actually like it better than orange juice! I can't stand OJ, I'm weird I know.


----------



## Mrs.B.

I don't like either, I'm apple juice all the way :winkwink:


----------



## nativetexan

Hi ladies. Just checking in really quick. Sorry I have been MIA for several days. Work has been so stressful, along with everything else. I am starting to feel very panicked about having things in order in time for when the baby comes. Ugh. Anyway, sounds like everyone is doing pretty good here. 

Foosh- Crossing my fingers, toes, and eyes for you!

Mrs. B- How are you feeling?

Lysh- Your sleeping situation sounds strangely similar to mine...queen bed, body pillow, long limbed people, and two cats, lol. My husband is treating me to a king sized bed very soon though. We're going to test some this weekend. I can't wait. After we get that, I think I'm going to give in and buy a maternity pillow. I read some really good reviews on the Leacho total body pillow and walmart has it for $50. If I get an extra hour or two of sleep from it, it will be worth it.

The grapefruit thing is interesting. I wouldn't think that an acidic fruit would help with that. At least it's not medication or herbal supplements. Just good old fruit...can't hurt to try. I know this much...CM is not a problem once you get pregnant! Lol.

Good luck to you all this month! A few more BFP's and we'll have to change the name of our lil group here. :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Well, I just got some good news! I work in a building that is attached to a shopping centre and about once every couple of months or for holidays (Valentine's Day in this case), they have a raffle. I entered, as I do for all the draws, and thsi time I won!! I won a weekend getaway for 2 at a spa! I don't know how well J will take that, or if it works logistically but I WON!! Yay.


----------



## boxxey

So im cd 20 today i bd on cd 17 &18 but not 19 i hope i dont miss my eggie........my opk was pos on cd 17........this morning i had ewcm so im hoping all is ok plus we bd almost everyday since cd 5 cross fingers im so worried about not bd last night


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Did you do your okp in the morning on the 17th? Missing cd19 is ok, but maybe go again tonight for luck! Fingers crossed you caught it!


----------



## boxxey

Yes like 7am we r gunns bd tonight we wanted to last night but i fell asleep


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I am being terrible this cycle! I want to POAS now... there are so many parallels that I am drawing between this cycle and when I was preggo with DS! I'm so excited but still terrified that it's going to be a BFN. I feel like I am going nuts! I wouldn't take a test unless it was with FMU anyway, hopefully by tomorrow I have calmed down a bit or decided to say screw it and POAS anyway! 

Where is everyone!?! I'm totally dying over here :rofl:


----------



## boxxey

Im here picking all the kids up from school and daycare let the caos begin........they r 9,7,5,3


----------



## nativetexan

Be strong Foosh!! What cycle day are you again?


----------



## lysh

Good luck catching that eggy Boxxey!

Lilfoosh- How exciting that you won a weekend getaway!!!!! Yay! Yeah...what cycle day are you?? I know how tempting it is but you do not want to test too early and get disappointed. Ooooohhhhhhh I am so hoping for you!!!

Native- Lucky you on a king sized bed!!!! I saw all those maternity pillows but it seems they are bigger than the regular body pillow. I would love a bigger bed right now (or even my own bed to sneak into) but at this point I just want to be treated to my DH finishing our master bedroom. We have lived in this house for a year and a half and I still do not have a master bedroom!!!!! Thankfully he is starting it this weekend. Lots to do before the baby comes!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

cd24, 8 dpo, my average cycle is 27 days!! Ok writing it out like that doesn't seem like I'm soooo early. I got a +opk on cd15

Wow! That's quite the herd you have Boxxey!


----------



## boxxey

Lol ya they make for a good time........when they arent ripping each other apart


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Morning ladies. :flower:

I'm glad it is Friday. Last night there was the slightest pink tinge to my CM.... and this morning I got a BFN (10 dpo), so crashing down I went. DH is going to do some calling around today to see if we can get some testing done to find out what is going on. I know I am not exactly out yet, but I'm going to assume I am and expect the rest of this to go like all 9 other cycles we have been trying. And I will have to get checked out this month because I still feel pressure in my lower abdomen, it is even uncomfortable to sleep on my tummy and the last couple of days I have felt nauseous, so I probably have a cyst or two again. Oh joy

Clandara how is stuff going for you?

Happy Friday!


----------



## lysh

Lilfoosh- So sorry you are disappointed again. :nope: Getting things checked out might not be a bad idea because you never know. Have you had cysts before?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Yea, I had 2 large (about 4 cm across each) cysts when I fell pregnant with Jacob. They went away over the course of the pregnancy. Early that same year (2010) I actually had a cyst burst, that was the worst pain I had ever experienced, still is- even labour didn't hold a candle to the pain from that cyst.

Anyway, I was talking to DH and he is going to make some calls- he has an office and I don't, so he will have more privacy. It would seem like everything with me is ok- my temp shifts, my CM & CP, I even got +opk all pointing to when I ov, so I told DH I will definitely get tested but he will have to as well. There is no point testing one and not the other for us. And at this point I am actually a little worried that we will both check out fine... If there is something not right then at least we have somewhere to start! I am scared of "unexplained infertility".


----------



## nativetexan

Awe Foosh...so sorry. I really hope you don't have a cyst. I had 3 that had to be surgically removed. Two large dermoids on my right ovary and one regular on my left. The 3rd (2nd dermoid) consumed most of my ovary so they just took the whole thing. I haven't had one burst, but have heard stories. Even when they don't burst they can be painful. Nasty little things. 

How long has it been since you started trying again? Although I know it would be frustrating to not have a reason, I also hope you and your husband are healthy and able to conceive. Maybe it's just taking a little longer.


----------



## clandara

Wow, lots to catch up on!

Lilfoosh - Maybe I missed something but you have not officially started AF right? So perhaps you just need to give a couple more days before testing again? Getting checked is a good idea. We are on the verge of that as well. Thinking of you. :hugs:

I am on CD 12 and temp dropped a bit last night. 

As for my opinion on grapefruit juice....I love it but don't drink it very often. I am mostly a water and milk kind a girl. Very interesting though....might have to get some to see.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I haven't actually gotten AF, but I had pink tinged CM last night and again last time I checked earlier this morning (around 10). =( 

Native, that sucks! I hope I don't have to get them removed, my c-section was the only surgery I have ever had and I had to be knocked out cold! And I would cry forever if I lost an ovary before conceiving our 2nd, especially at the rate we are going. We have been trying for 10 or 11 cycles now, since just before my son turned 9 months old, he is 18 months now. It took 6 cycles to conceive Jacob.


----------



## clandara

Lilfoosh - Any news? I have been thinking about you this weekend.

How is everyone doing?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

From Friday to Sunday when I woke up I had a small amount of red and then brown for the rest of the day, then starting this morning it is all red all the time... not sure how to count that but I would say today is CD1... so here we go again.

DH is calling today to book us an appointment at the obgyn.

Thanks for the support ladies!

Clandara & Boxxey how are things with you? You are both into the DPO now, right?


----------



## boxxey

Im 8-9 dpo.....i have had an acne break out all overand hot flashes......on and off feeling pukey.......but last night my bbs have felt very heavy like i went from a DD to FF lol so how knows and some mild cramping yesterday from my belly button into my vajayjay.....so either im gunna have one nasty AF or a BFP just wish it was march 3rd


----------



## clandara

I am so sorry Lilfoosh. Keep us posted on how things go.

I am on CD 15, so I am in the green. Low temps the last two days.


----------



## nativetexan

Hi ladies. How are you all doing? Been a busy week for me so I haven't had much time to check in. We did spend our first night on our new king bed last night...AMAZING!!! I slept so good. If you don't have one already, I highly recommend, lol.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Congrats Native! I'm glad it is helping with the sleep.

MrsB did I see in your journal that you saw the MW today? How did that go?

Clandara is your temp on an upward swing yet?

Boxxey, any news?

DH made an appointment with my obgyn for us, we go in the evening on March 12th. I will be in my "green zone", that is actually cd15 for me which is usually when I ov. We will see how it goes and I will obviously fill you ladies in on whatever he says, I definitely will not be brushed off though! *puts on boxing gloves*
:flower:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Midwife tomorrow morning :) I was a little excited but then I got told they won't even be taking blood, so just feel like I am going in for a chat. I really want them to do something, I'm gagging for reassurance or something you know??

Look forward to hearing how your OBGYN goes in a few weeks Foosh!

Sorry I'm not posting much ladies, I feel like I'm rubbing people noses in it if I post too much, I've backed off from everywhere, but I come in and read... all the time!! :haha:


----------



## boxxey

Im still spotting brown :-( i dont know what to think


----------



## clandara

Hey everyone!

So the crosshairs are now up on ff. I am 3 dpo and cd 18. Feeling not too bad. All I can say is I HOPE. 

Native - That is pretty awesome about the bed. My parents when I was growing up had a king size and it literally fit the whole family, lol.

Boxxey - How are you doing? Are you still spotting brown today?

Mrs. B - That is exciting to be meeting with the midwife. Good luck with the appointment.

Lilfoosh - I am glad that you have also made some headway on making appointments with the OBGYN. Only a couple weeks to go!


----------



## boxxey

Yes......its brown like chocolate........it stopped last night but was back this morning.......2 days ago it was pink? Im lost:-(


----------



## clandara

Well brown definitely it considered to be old blood. Perhaps a visit to the doctor may be in order to rule out any other concerns.


----------



## boxxey

Im gunna give it till af is due which is the 3rd so i call monday if no af or bfp


----------



## Mrs.B.

I thought I'd come let you ladies know how I got on, just copying from my journal...

So today I got my blue folder seems real! Its not the scan, but its a step toward it 

I was weighed, to my relief I haven't put on any weight since Sept (the last time I was weighed at docs) even though it feel like I have... I think I need new batteries in my scales as they are over-weighing me loads compared to the doctors ones! I'm going to believe theirs are correct

I have opted in for all the blood checks, the abnormality scan and downs testing. I just don't see why not to do it if the technology is there. I was so emotional whilst she explained the chances of things going wrong, that I cried but its just a massive wave of reality and it scared me. She remembered my sister from her loss at 21 weeks and the Spinal Dysplacia, so she completely understood.

I have to see the obstetrician sometime, but the midwife reckons I will only have to see them once to be dismissed back to the midwife, I can't remember why? I think its my weight. 

Can't wait for my letter with my scan date now! Eeeek


----------



## clandara

How is everyone doing? Everyone had a good weekend?

Not too much new for me.... currently on CD 22 and Temp is getting higher.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

We had a great but busy weekend over here! Birthday party, friends visiting, DH had tickets to a roller derby double header plus all our regular weekend stuff! 

I'm cd7 now, so gonna have to start thinking about ttc stuff again. Our appointment is 1 week away. We are supposed to be getting some nice weather here shortly as well, which is putting me in a good mood.

Boxxey, how are things with you? We have passed the 3rd!

I hope it's all coming up roses for you Clandara, can't wait to hear your good news!! :flower:


----------



## boxxey

Af came on march 2 still here starting to get slower.......was very bad for a couple days......onto cycle 3


----------



## nativetexan

Hi ladies. Just checking in really quick. How are you all doing?


----------



## clandara

Hey Everyone.....Happy Friday!

Hope everyone is doing well. I am on CD 26 (already) and my temps are still up. I was eager the other day to make a test and got a no. I will try again this weekend. Keep you all posted! 

:)


----------



## nativetexan

Good luck Clandara!!! Fingers crossed for you. :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

fingers crossed here too!


----------



## catnip7500

Hello, do y'all mind if I jump in? I'm Jenny, 31 yrs old and ttc #4. dh just had a vasectomy reversal 9 days ago. We missed this cycle as I o'd the day before his surgery and we're sitting out the next 2 cycles because dh will be away at O time. Looking forward to May when we get our first real chance!


----------



## nativetexan

Clandara- Any news?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Clandara: The spotting that only lasted one day is very promising, the temp drop today must have been heartbreaking! I have everything crossed for you babe! Let us know how it goes :hugs:

Hello Catnip (Jenny), that sucks that DH will be away for the next two cycles! I guess it gives him time to rest up after surgery though, so I guess it is better in the long run. It is so hard to wait after you've decided it is time for a child though. Good luck to you and welcome.

My doctor's appointment is today, after work, so I will come back and report afterwards. MIL is picking up J from daycare (I'm very nervous about this but I can't just have my mum do it all the time I guess) and we are having MIL & one SIL for dinner (MIL is cooking) because it is SIL's bday tomorrow. Depending on how the appointment goes I'm not sure I will be very good company, but here's hoping! I know I will find it a little difficult just to sit in the waiting room if it is crowded with preggo ladies like it usually is, but I'm sure I can do it, usually preggo ladies make me smile, so maybe I can stay positive. 

Hope everyone is having a good day!


----------



## clandara

-


----------



## clandara

Morning everyone and welcome catnip!

I thought my spotting looked promising too. Unfortunately today I start a new cycle. :( Thank you for the support....it was dissappointing to see the drop.

Lilfoosh - How did the appointment turn out? I remember you saying you would be right around your Ov time this week too so that is good. My fingers are crossed for you!

FYI - not sure what happened with previous post ... silly computer - :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Sorry she got you Clandara! :hugs:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi ladies! This was the first chance I had to post after yesterday's appointment. 

Sorry Clandara. :flower: :hugs: Maybe we need to move out of Canada :rofl:

Our appointment went well. The doc gave me shit for not going to my yearly, but to be fair I should have gone in August, which is DH, DS and my birthday month, so was very busy...then I went back to work. But to be honest, I was really hoping I would just get preggo and then I felt it wasn't necessary. Anyway, that is done now. I am going in for cd21 bloods to see if I am oving, which I think I am, and the doc looked at my charts and thinks I am too. DH is getting an SA done. We are supposed to go back in 2 weeks, at that point we will discuss test results, I will probably have an US done to check things out (and look for cysts). He said after the bloods are in we will either 1- do a dye thing to my tubes, to open them up more (he said this is a little painful) or 2- clomid. Those were the only things he said for now, so I will have to wait a little bit longer to see if there is something going on, but at least we are getting somewhere, and at LEAST the appointment was on cd15 and not cd24 or something, THAT would have sucked!

DH is starting to worry I think. He offered to get checked out but until he had the paperwork to actually get it done I don't think it ever crossed his mind that it might actually be a "him" issue. After we bd'ed last night, he said something about not having a big load or something like that.... :rofl: it sounds funny now, but I knew he was a little upset and worried.


----------



## lysh

I have not checked in for a while.....things are going well on my end!

Clandara- ugh, I am sorry! :hugs:

lilfoosh- At least you will get some answers. I did all those blood tests and the ultrasound to check things out. Soon after I ended up getting pregnant...go figure! It will give you peace of mind just to know if there is anything going on.

Welcome catnip!

Boxxey- how are you doing?


----------



## boxxey

Im not bad opt r starting to get darker not positive though......bad cramps the last two days on the right


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi Ladies! I hope everyone is doing well :flower:

AF is due either tomorrow or Sunday for me. Today is either 11 or 12 dpo. I got a BFN this morning. I was going to wait until Sunday but DH asked me to POAS... he so rarely does, so I thought "why not". Strangely it didn't upset me. Normally at about 8 or 9 dpo I start to get brown tinged CM, but not this cycle; I haven't had even the slightest tinge at all. It makes me a little hopeful, but I am sort of just waiting to see what all of the tests turn up.

Clandara and Boxxey how are you fine ladies doing?

Anything fun or annoying going on with the preggo laides?? I am trying to be vicariously preggo through you, but no one is sharing =*( lol


----------



## Mrs.B.

Foosh I'd share but nothing is going on ... still being sick, still look rough and still no scan :haha:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

How can you say "nothing is going on"??? You are almost in 2nd Tri!!! OMGosh that is soooo exciting! I can't believe it has been that long already, although with the MS I'm sure you can. No scan yet, but you have a date right? Beginning of April?

The countdown is everything when your preggo! "4 sleeps until x" "1 day until y" That is what gets you through =)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Indeed, I (and my sister) are counting in sleeps!! 11 sleeps :dance:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

And you are about to graduate from a lime I think


----------



## Mrs.B.

You would be correct with that thinking :winkwink: 12 weeks tomorrow!!


----------



## lysh

lilfoosh- How are you doing? Anything new?

Mrs.B- It is very exciting that you are almost in your second tri!! I remember how elated I felt!

I am doing well....I am 23 weeks tomorrow. I have been feeling the baby giving little kicks and punches. My 20 week US showed I have a low placenta, so not able to do much exercise at the moment. Thankfully I can still do yoga. I have a follow up US on monday because my little one was not cooperating and they did not get all the scans they needed. 

Woudl love to hear updates from others!


----------



## boxxey

Hey im ok im 7dpo dh and i r away for the weekend......im crampy and forgot my themometer at home :-( so i wont be temping tonight or tomorrow night i feel flushed and face is blotchie im gunna start testing sun morning


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Ok here it is, AF is due tomorrow, as long as she doesn't show up overnight I will take another HTP. My CM is still white, no brown or pink... The veins on my chest have been super obvious for over a week (DH is calling me Tinkerbell because he says it looks like I have wings on my chest). I will keep you all posted.


----------



## lysh

I will be checking in to see what happens Lilfoosh!!!!!


----------



## boxxey

Fingers crossed lil foosh


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

No AF, no pre-AF spotting but still BFN. FML. We are going to go get a couple FRERs and pray it is just the sensitivity of the test.


----------



## Mrs.B.

How exciting Foosh!! Good Luck ;)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

So we did buy the tests but I didn't take one, we figured I would wait until tomorrow and see what happens, plus didn't want to waste an expensive test with not FMU. This afternoon I did start to see some pink, so I probably won't be using those FRERs this month at all... 

On the bright side, tomorrow is our next appointment and if it coincides with CD1 that works out pretty well, it means if he starts me on clomid I don't have to sit out a cycle waiting for the right days to come around. Whatever other options we have will probably be similar.


Whatever tomorrow brings...


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Apparently tomorrow brings AF. It's still not in full swing but it is still early in the day. Roll on next month. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## nativetexan

Awe Foosh, I'm sorry. I came here first thing this morning to check for an update on you. Fingers crossed he gives you clomid.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

The thing is I don't think the problem is ovulation. We will see tonight, I will give you ladies the dirty details, but I would be surprised if it is an ovulation problem. Don't get me wrong, I would still take Clomid if he prescribed it, just because I will try anything that would help at this point, I'm just not so sure that will be what he does.


----------



## boxxey

Think i got an evap line today......i have tested everyday since 1dpo nothing and today this is what came up


----------



## Mrs.B.

Sorry foosh! Hope your meeting goes well x


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Might be Boxxey. I can sort of see a second line and usually pics make it harder to see. Test again tomorrow and see what you get, or Wednesday if you can wait that long lol
good luck :flower:


----------



## Mrs.B.

I dont think thats an evap ... looks the right spacing and completely straight x


----------



## boxxey

Ill tetest wed or thursday if i can hold off lol


----------



## boxxey

Retest*


----------



## lysh

Lilfoosh- Well hopefully you can get some information. Are they doing blood tests and an ultrasound?


----------



## nativetexan

Foosh- How did it go at the doc??


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi ladies, sorry it has been brutal at work today, no time to update until now, although I started a post this morning! My bloodwork came out perfect and we have to wait a few more days for DH's results, but the doc thinks he is fine as well, since we already have a child. So, I have an Rx for 2 months of Clomid (100 mg) to give us more chances to conceive (that is pretty much how he put it, better odds I guess) and if still nothing when the Rx runs out I am going in for the dye thing. Doc didn't want to skip to that first because it hurts and is more invasive than taking a couple of pills. I also went for an U/S, the tech showed me some follicles and various other parts, which was cool but she couldn't tell me if she saw cysts, so I have to wait for the doc to get those results as well.... Also waiting for the pap results from last appointment too. I have had "abnormal cells" removed before, so hoping that comes back clean too.

AF is being a nasty b!tch to me today! I just popped down to the pharmacy (chemist) to grab some Tylenol... And got my Rx filled, well 1 month anyway... I'm hoping I never have to get the refill.


----------



## nativetexan

Sounds like thing are A-Okay so far, Foosh! Fingers crossed the clomid does the trick. :) Do you get to start that today? Or do you have to wait?


----------



## lysh

Boxxey...not sure how I missed that....I do see a line....waiting is going to be hard I am sure!!!!!

lilfoosh- Anything that will increase the odds is great..hope this works!!


----------



## boxxey

Hey ladies.....ultrasound shows my ovaries have no cysts all is well....had some spotting yesterday not much yet today but i know af is coming....my temp dropped yesterday and today......im not going to be trying anymore......we r gunna got to ntnp im still gunna temp but thats it........i cant take the heartbreak


----------



## nativetexan

boxxey- Did you test again?


----------



## boxxey

Not yet im spotting still it was brown yesterday stopped and this morning it was a rusty color when i wiped so i think af will be here soon


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Sorry Boxxey, you are right, it is very difficult to handle emotionally. I hope you catch the eggy sooner rather than later.

2 more sleeps to cd5


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I took my first set of pills this morning. I was doing some reading about taking them at various times during the day, for example some people say if you take them at night you will get (they really me "feel") less symptoms because you sleep through them. I did not want to take the chance that I would end up with hot flashes or a hormone rush in the middle of the night and then not be able to sleep! So I will be taking them in the morning and everyone gets to "enjoy" any side effects I may experience =) I was taught to share, so I will :rofl: 

I am excited for this cycle.... I really am excited for every cycle, but :shrug:

How is everyone? Clandara where are you?


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hope they do the trick for you :winkwink: I chose to take mine at night to try lessen the effects that I experienced, I did get vivid dreams on them tho x


----------



## clandara

Morning everyone! Sorry I have been MIA. Started a new job last week and I just don't get to the computer as often.

I will be sure to check in at the end of the day to read up on the last several pages.

How is everyone?

I am on CD 21. 

Okay, gotta run but I will be back! :) Take care everyone!


----------



## lysh

Clandara- good to hear from you!

Lilfoosh- How are you feeling on the pills?

How is everyone else?

I am off this week for Spring Break so I am hoping to get a few things checked off of my long to do list, including getting some things ready for the baby. Less than 4 months until his/her arrival.

Other than that, nothing new on my side!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Ohhh, Lysh, your pregnancy is viable! YAY! Congrats :flower:

I hope you are liking the new job Clandara! How are you feeling about the cycle?

The pills are making me super horny! DH doesn't mind it as a side effect, we just have to be careful we aren't doing it too often! I have one more set to take tomorrow and then it is all systems go.


----------



## lysh

Thanks lilfoosh- it is nice to know I made it to v-day! 

Well, I guess that is a good side effect! Let the baby-making commence!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Congrats on V day Lysh

Foosh! Sending you lots of :dust: hope all goes well for you!

Clandra, hope the new jobs going well!

xxx


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

How is everyone? Comatose from the weekend I bet! I am... lots of family and lots of food, we had a great time. I hope everyone's was just as good :flower:

It is cd15 for me today.... I usually ov around now, but last night was the first sign of fertile CM, so I am not sure if Clomid may have pushed ov back a bit. We will have to keep checking, but CP was sort of weird too. Sort of annoyed that I had everything all figured out and now it is thrown out of whack again, but if it works it will all be worth it. Fingers crossed for that!

How is work going Clandara?


----------



## lysh

You are right Lilfoosh, if it all works out it will be worth it!!! 

I have two days left of my spring break and then back to work, so I am just working on enjoying the time left. Hopefully next year when I have to leave my baby to go back to work I will at least be in a position I like. I should start hearing soon about new potential positions so please keep your fingers crossed for me everyone!

Other than that, how is everyone else doing?


----------



## clandara

Hey Everyone!

Hope you all had a fabulous Easter weekend! DH and I had an enjoyable one.

Currently on CD 2. I can't say that I am overally disappointed with that bit of news because of the new job starting only a few weeks ago. On the otherhand, I remain hopeful for this next cycle.

I think my thermomter is on the fritz. It keeps reading my temp at 36.1 for four days in a row and it read my temp as much lower in my TWW then normal. So much so that ff removed my crosshairs so I manually input the data.

My job is going very well; thank you all for asking. I went from working with an average population of 70-95 year olds now to 18-35 year olds with high risk mental health concerns. A different kind of challenge for me but things are going well. :)

How is everyone feeling?


----------



## nativetexan

Hi all...just checking in. How is everyone feeling? Foosh, how are things going for you?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

They are going Native, Thanks!

I am on 6 or 7 dpo and the last few days I have felt like AF is on her way already... not so pleasant. I will keep you all posted, don't worry =) I have had some other weird stuff, but right now I am putting it all down to the Clomid! 

DH and I are looking at buying a vacation property, which is very exciting! We are looking at a few places this weekend! 

How is everyone else?

Getting super close Native! Our first babe is going to be born soon, super exciting!


----------



## lysh

Wow, Native, you are getting close! How exciting!!! Been feeling okay?

Lilfoosh- How did the vacation property check out?? 

I have been feeling okay....starting to get a little tired/moody again, but other than that doing alright. The docs are monitoring me to make sure my cervix does not get too thin too early- the baby is right on top of my cervix and I am currently in the borderline range of what is considered normal. So I just have to take it easy.


----------



## nativetexan

Yes, getting so close. I'm counting down the days! Feeling okay for the most part, just tired and grumpy.

Lysh- I think around 28 weeks was when I started feeling "yucky" again. I did find out my iron was a little low, so I'm taking supplements now. How are you sleeping?

Foosh- Do you still take the clomid after OV? I've read a few different ways it's used. FX'd for you. :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi Lysh! Taking it easy isn't a bad prescription, especially when you are preggo! Hopefully LO will stay put until s/he is ready to meet you.

The last 4 weeks are the hardest I think Native! It comes to a point that you are so So SOOOO ready for your LO you start trying to induce labour 

I took the Clomid days 5-9 and that is it. I'm about 8 dpo atm. I'm not entirely sure because things have been slightly different this cycle, I'm blaming the Clomid, but I am definitely no less than 7 dpo. I started having doubts about this cycle, yesterday and today... I keep feeling cramps and that sort of heavy feeling like AF is coming. =( We will see. I have a refill on the Clomid in case it didn't work this time and then if that doesn't do it, I have to go back and the dr is scheduling a dye procedure. Hopefully by Jacob's birthday I will be expecting, I hope hope hope!

Clandara, how are things in your neck of the woods?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Oh, and Lysh, we are going this coming weekend to look at 3 properties and then next weekend to look at another 3. Super excited! DH put in an app with the bank today to see what kind of a loan/2nd mortgage we could get, but just running the numbers he thinks we will be approved for more than enough! Fingers crossed for that!


----------



## lysh

Native-- I started feeling tired at 26 weeks, so I wonder if maybe my iron or something is a little low. I take my normal prenatals, but maybe i need something else. I will mention it at my next prenatal appt. I heard the end of the 3rd trimester can bring out exhaustion and grumpiness. You are almost there!!!!!

Lilfoosh- I will cross my fingers about the vacation property! That would be exciting to have and something to look forward too. How many cycles have you used the Clomid already? It seems like your doctor is at least being proactive and figuring this out.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

This was the first cycle. He isn't farting around with it though. We know I am ovulating, so he figures if the boost doesn't do it in two months the issue might be movement related and will move on to the lap & dye. I am appreciating his support for sure (the doctor's that is). He was my doc for the first pregnancy and I was one of those ones that was just in and out. I had a few questions which he gladly answered, but I know he is busy and my pregnancy was a smooth one. I am definitely one to push it if I'm not getting my way though... I'm very impatient.


----------



## nativetexan

Foosh- how are things going today??


----------



## Mrs.B.

I understand impatientness! I hated the fact that I was given 3 months of clomid and left to it. But I guess they have their reasons! 

Just popped by to wish you all the best of luck!! :dust:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

It is going Native! Thanks. I'm on 11 dpo and my temp went up again....I'm just not sure if that is some sort of side effect of the Clomid. I think that is the hardest part with this cycle. I had some cramping again this morning and I have been a little hungrier than usual, but I think my appetite goes up a little before AF shows too... For the most part I have been trying to attribute everything to Clomid. I had some weird textured CM and it has bounced back and forth between plentiful and almost non-exisitant. I'm confused but that is typical. FF says wait to test until Monday, which I probably will... I had a really strong urge to POAS at 8 or 9 dpo but that was BFN, so I think I can wait until Monday now. I am a little worried that the Clomid will lengthen my cycle too, so I won't be too excited if I don't see AF when I am expecting her (Sunday).

And thank you MrsB!! I will take all the :dust: I can get!

How is everyone else? I'm very excited for you all! And kind of sad that not as many ladies are updating here anymore =(


----------



## lysh

Lilfoosh- If you think you can do it, then waiting until Monday might be a good idea! It is difficult, when taking medication, to know what is normal or not.

Mrs. B- Thanks for checking in! I love your baby bump! Do not be a stranger! 

I am doing okay today, it has been a busy week so I am pretty burnt and tired. I am grateful tomorrow is Sunday. My DH is going to work on painting the master bedroom, so we will be one step closer to having that room finished! After that, he just needs to put floors down, radiators back on etc. and then I can start rearranging and clearing out the nursery!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

That is exciting Lysh! You have to post pics when your nursery is finished?

Native have you done yours yet?


----------



## Mrs.B.

I check in all the time, always read, I can't stay away lol xx


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

BFN this morning.... Still no AF though. 1 day late, but again that can happen with Clomid. I thought for sure AF was coming on Saturday, I was so crampy, but then nothing. Getting some more cramps now and pinching/pulling behind my belly button. Not even the slightest hint of colour on the test this am though. We will see what the rest of the day brings... hopefully nothing!

We had a great day Saturday, we saw 5 different properties. 1 was great, 2 were okay and 2 we couldn't even find with directions, so those are out. We spent 14 hours on the road! It was fun though and by the time we got home we were exhausted so we all slept really well :rofl:
We are going to see a couple more this weekend but we really liked one of the ones we saw on Saturday. :D


----------



## nativetexan

Oh Foosh...I hope AF stays away!!! 

Our nursery is mostly done, but after the baby shower on Saturday, it's a wreck! I tried sorting through everything last night, but didn't get much done. One thing is certain, my daughter will be well dressed, lol. As soon as I get it cleaned up a bit, I'll take some pics and post. :)


----------



## nativetexan

Anything new, Foosh?


----------



## lysh

Oh foosh....still holding out hope until AF arrives for you!!!

Native- How was your baby shower??? I just had a shower for my friend and I could not believe the amount of clothes she got! Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi ladies. I still haven't gotten AF but I do have some brown and now red spotting, so it looks like I will probably be getting a visit tomorrow. DH was super disappointed about it this time around, I think he was really hoping the drugs did the trick :cry: Obviously I hoped so too, but he got really excited.


----------



## nativetexan

That was just your first cycle with the clomid, right Foosh? Maybe it just needed to get in your system. My friend was successful on her second round. :)


----------



## nativetexan

Lysh- the shower was good...very overwhelming, but good. We got so many cute little outfits. Our daughter will definitely be well dressed, lol. And, we got enough gift cards to get most of the "immediate need" items from our registry. Most people did not buy from the registry, so that was a big help. My office is throwing a shower for me on May 15th. I'm hoping for lots of diapers! lol.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Cd1 for me. I am a little more relaxed with it, although I did cry last night it was more because I could see how hurt DH was. I'm definitely not having a 2012 baby, but 13 is my lucky number so fx'd.

Showers are funny! People get so excited by babies, they walk though stores and see little outfits they think are super cute and they can't help themselves! I hope you get lots of diapers too Native. Not too many NB size ones though, they are only in those for like 1 or 2 weeks, if at all. 

2 things we could not have lived without for the first several weeks: sleep gowns- the open bottom means nighttime diaper changes go smoothly and quickly, less likely to really wake up the baby and 2- a wipes warmer... we still use it for sleepy bum changes. Nothing like a cold wet cloth on the bum to make a cranky, wide awake baby! I think the first few months are all about figuring out how to avoid waking the baby while still making sure they are fed, especially at night. Don't turn on the light, avoid eye contact, wear soft clothes (not lacey stuff it scratches), try to ensure there isn't too much of a temperature change, use flannel/fuzzy/warm sheets...etc
We played music realitively often and made tons of noise while I was preggo and always have a radio going while J sleeps, so he can sleep anywhere now; he is used to a certain level of sound so it doesn't disturb him at all. With two dogs "Shh! Don't wake the baby" was not an option.

LOVE IT!! I'm so excited for you, enjoy every minute


----------



## nativetexan

Thanks for the advice, Foosh! That's good stuff! :) I definitely want her to be able to sleep through anything. And, I'll have to look into a wipe warmer...I never even thought of that! 

We have gotten lots of NB diapers...2 boxes of 90 count, plus two smaller packages. Hoping that if some are unopened, I can exchange them for the size we need.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Really it is anyday now. This is the exciting part! Have you started sitting on towels? lol I put a towel on the seat of our car and one in the bed just in case my water broke...it never did, the dr had to break it. My one friend was out shopping with her younger sister and ended up driving herself home during rush hour traffic (stop and go), she was driving up the shoulder a bit and felt terrible, she was trying to mime to the other drivers that she was sorry and was in labour! :rofl: Have you decided on a name? Will you share or are you waiting until she is born?


----------



## nativetexan

Lol...I haven't started sitting on towels yet, but I have been very worried about it. I will probably start in the next week or two. I definitely want to put some sort of protection down on our new mattress! 

We are going to call her Evelyn Rose. We both like classic/old fashioned sounding names, and my husband fell in love with the name Evelyn when I mentioned it. Any name I suggested after that just wouldn't do for him. Neither name really has any family connection or meaning, we just liked them. :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lovely name :) x

How you feeling?? x


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

That is a beautiful name Native. I really like the old fashioned ones as well =) Both of those are actually on my list of favourites for a girl


----------



## nativetexan

Thank you, Foosh and Mrs. B! :)

How is everyone (those that are still around) feeling today? For a change, I have a bit of energy (seriously yawned right as I typed that, lol) and I'm not struggling to get through the day.


----------



## lysh

Sorry I have not written much...my days and evenings have been incredibly busy! 

Lilfoosh- thanks for the advice.....2nd round on Clomid will hopefully do the trick!

Native- Love the name!!! Beautiful.....I am tired already and I am only 28 weeks....I take it it will get worse! Hopefully you get to rest when you get home. 

Nothing too much going on in my corner...same old stuff, like I said, just busy. This time of year is always crazy!


----------



## nativetexan

Ladies, I have to share a funny story with you. I was at the supermarket to day getting a sandwich from the deli for lunch. This is the conversation that occurred between the lady cashier and me while checking out:

Cashier: Did you find everything okay?
Me: Yes, thank you.
Cashier: (Very obviously looking at my gigantic belly) What are you having?
Me: A turkey sub. 

I quickly realized she was asking about the baby, lol. We had a nice long laugh over that one. I told her I clearly have lunch on my brain!


----------



## lysh

That is funny Native!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

That's funny Native! Thank you for sharing.

I have been super busy as well, sorry I haven't been on in almost 5 days =(

Hopefully things calm down a bit. Next weekend DH and I have the night away, we are both looking forward to that very much. 

Tomorrow is my last day of pills (rd 2), so fingers crossed for that. I am so pessimistic about the whole thing at this point though. I just want this cycle to be over so we can try something new. All of our test results came back normal... 13 heartbreaking cycles have made me a little jaded, but "normal" is not what I wanted to hear. If there is nothing broken there is nothing to fix and no real explanation for why we haven't conceived yet.

Enough of being a downer! How is everyone else feeling today??


----------



## nativetexan

Foosh- Will there be a round 3 if needed?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

No, doc said because we know I am ovulating, if by the end of the second round it hasn't worked they will be doing a lap & dye. As far as I know it is an outpatient procedure, they push dye through your ovaries and it makes them widen/stretch open. We will see....


----------



## clandara

Good Morning Everyone! How are you all doing? It was nice to catch up on all of your posts. It appears that everyone is doing well. 

As for me....It has sure been hectic around here. I started a new job as you know but in my same field of work. We are also planning for a move as of June 1st...I wish there were more hours in the day!

I stopped charting because my thermometer stopped working. I have been trying to not overthink anything this cycle, but today marks CD 31. We will see what happens.

Well I should get going, but I will continue to check in. :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi Clandara! Good to hear from you. I hope with all the hectic stuff you are still enjoying everything! 

I have had a rough couple of days. We decided to go to the Zoo on Sunday but while we were walking around I started to feel terrible, so we went home. That night I couldn't sleep, I was in so much pain. In the morning DH took me to the hospital and it turned out I had some internal bleeding. I had multiple cysts on both of my ovaries, the u/s tech said "tons" and one of them was bleeding, which is where the pain was coming from. I had something similar a few years ago, but this seemed worse. Anyway, thanks Clomid... I was out of commission for 2 days. Today is better but not great. The ob/gyn that consulted on my case at the hospital got me all depressed too because she said that based on the description from the tech (who admittedly wasn't looking at the size of the follies, especially not in regards to fertility) the 100 mg of Clomid wasn't enough to give me eggs large enough to conceive! Afterwards though I reviewed the report and the numbers were listed in cm, not the usually mm, so I think she may have overlooked that. It was very depressing to hear her say that, especially because I haven't had an issue with ovulating prior to the Clomid and Clomid is supposed to make it better... She started talking about IUI and IVF, which was scary because she said IUI usually costs $1000 per injection and IVF is about $10,000 per cycle. She also said, "obviously, there are steps in between, but just so you know the IUI and IVF options are available"... Thanks! Just what I wanted to hear, she didn't ask me about my history at all or even if I had ever been pregnant before.

Also, during the 8- 9 hours I was there, I saw a woman having a miscarriage at 14 weeks, a teen who still lived at home who was about 5 months along and I ended up sitting next to a woman who was just told she was 7 weeks and a couple of days and the baby's HB was very strong (she asked specifically about the HB, like she was in shock, it made me think she has had multiple miscarriages). I really wanted to say congratulations and hug that last one, but I wasn't entirely sure she was happy as she burst into tears and I just couldn't tell.

Anyway, I am back at work today, and DH and I have that romantic getaway on Friday, so we are going to go along with the cycle as we would have before that doc said anything. The scan showed my uterus and endometruim were good and like I said there were multiple cysts/follies on each ovary of varying sizes, so I think I will choose to remain positive about the cycle and go with the plan my doc outlined if it turns out the Clomid just didn't work for us at all.

How is everyone else holding up?


----------



## lysh

Wow, Lilfoosh- that is a lot to take in! I am wonder how much knowledge the tech has, maybe bring up some of what she said at your next doctor's appt? I am assuming she is not a fertility specialist. Typically techs (in my experience) do not talk about that stuff or give medical advice. What happens now that you have the cysts? Do they go away on their own?


I am doing okay- had another u/s today to have my cervix checked out. The doc was concerned with how low the baby already is (right on my pelvis/cervix) and my cervix was measuring at the the lowest end of what is considered normal. However, my cervix has not gotten any thinner, so he said to keep doing what I am doing and stay off my feet when I can. 

I have to do the 3 hour gestational diabetes test in about week. I failed the one hour diabetic test....only by 5 points so I am hoping the lengthier test comes back normal. I am not overweight and I eat fairly healthy (except I admit I was having a dessert a day). So we shall see!!!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I spoke to a u/s tech, he was shocked to hear I had an u/s 6 weeks ago that was clear and to be seeing so many large cysts/follies on Monday. When I mentioned the Cmlomid he apologized and said he hadn't actually reviewed my chart before starting, he just looked at the part that pertained to the u/s (i.e looking for appendicitis, even though I told all the docs and nurses that I have had a hemorrhagic cyst before). Anyway, then he said "well, it (the Clomid) worked". But that was all he said, then when he wrote up his report he put in measurements on 6 cysts/follies total, the 3 largest on each side but didn't give anything else because he wasn't checking for fertility purposes. 

Then the lady, she was the ob/gyn on call at the hospital and she came in to consult before I could go home. She is the one who said it looked like it hadn't worked, but she also said I was on cd11 and I was on cd13, so after having thought about it I think I will pretty much ignore everything she said. She was also the one who brought up IUI and IVF, etc. I will mention what she said to my doc if this cycle doesn't work, but I was going to go in anyway, so we will see. Yes the cysts will probably go away on their own, even the pain goes away pretty quickly, it is just so terrible when it is at it's peak.

Good luck with the GD test! I hope you pass. I hated that test the orange drink made me feel nauseous on an empty stomach! How is your baby measuring height-wise? My DH and I are both relatively tall (my family is up to 6'5", I'm one of the shorties measuring in at 5'9"). DS is almost 3' already and he isn't even 2 (he is also in sz7/8 shoes)! Anyway, my doc was concerned he was low as well, DS had his toes up in my ribs and his head pressed on my cervix from pretty early on, but he was late. And his fav past time was punching me in the crotch (thanks love!). If doc says don't worry, try not to put too much thought into it. It is great that it hasn't thinned out too. 10 weeks to go! :hugs:


----------



## lysh

Clandara- For some reason I missed your post before! Glad to hear you are doing okay, even though it sounds like you have a lot going on right now!!!

Lilfoosh- Oh okay, well yeah, sometimes I find certain doctors confuse me more. Do you feel pretty comfortable with your normal doc? I trust my usual OBGYN, so I pretty much stick with what he says. So far I have not had a reason not too, but I tend to go to him if I need clarification. I am glad your cysts are likely to go away on their own- can that be troublesome when ttcing? Can it prevent conception?

Right now the baby is measuring 3.2 pounds and about 15 inches. I am 5'10" and my husband is 6'1". Otherwise, everyone else is pretty tall on both sides of the family. I completely understand the joy of getting hit in the crotch!!! lol It happens often!!!! I am trying not to worry too much....now I just want to get past the gestational diabetes test!!!


----------



## clandara

Morning!

Lilfoosh - Wow....that is really something that you went through all that. Usually technicians don't say too much as they have to have the doctor review the information first. How are you feeling today?

Lysh - How exciting to see that the baby is growing! I hope everything goes well with the testing.

Today is CD 33. I will be testing tomorrow if there is no change. :)


----------



## nativetexan

Good morning ladies! 

Foosh- So sorry about your weekend. Hope you are feeling better. I know how painful those cysts can be.

Clandara- Good to hear from you! I've got my fingers crossed for you. Are you having any symptoms?

Lysh- So cool that you know what your LO is measuring! I haven't had any scans for measurement. So far they have only measured my belly, and last week she took a quick scan to make sure LO is head down.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Thanks ladies. I feel much better now. DH and I have our night away tonight. We just dropped DS off at daycare and my mum is all set to have a sleepover with him tonihgt. I'm excited and a little nervous. 

Lysh I am comfortable with my doc, he was with me all through ttc#1 and that pregnancy. DH and I decided to ignore the other ob/gyn since she didn't know any of my history or really ask any questions.

Fingers crossed for you Clandara!!! I will be back on tomorrow evening looking for good news :hugs:


----------



## clandara

Alright, so today is CD 34. Since Monday I have had all different kinds of symptoms but the most unusual for me is the mood swings I experienced. I had mixed feelings about doing a test today. I have never gone longer then 31 day cycle. My husband and I want this so badly. I made the test today and got a bfn. So now I don't know what to think.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hi Ladies :flower:

Clandara - Sorry for your test! How long are your cycles on average?

Foosh - Hope you had an amazing night away!! 

Lysh - Sounds like I have got this all to come, I too am 5'10 and hubby is 6'3 :haha: I'm looking forward to the measurements on my 20 week scan to see how baby is shaping up!

Native - how you doing? I can only see your replies to others nothing about you :winkwink:

AFM - Waiting for my 20 week scan on the 21st. Little scared if I'm honest. My sister went into her 20 week scan thinking all was well and ended up having to abort her baby 2 weeks later (not by choice) :cry: the thought of anything being wrong petrifies me. 

Yesterday I felt my bump looked like a bump when I was walking about... updated my avatar, I loved it! Doesn't look like that in anything but those jeans lol

Think we have settled on our pram too! So excited

I'm just willing this baby to start kicking me or even move about more so I can feel it! I felt it really early on and off, but rarely, now I cant remember the last time I felt movement :wacko: I know it can be as late as 24 weeks or something for your first can't it?


----------



## clandara

Hi Mrs. B - Thank you. My cycle based on my average over the last year is 28 days. I never had a cycle last more then 31 though. Today marks number 35...I am thinking if I dont have it by tuesday, I will try another test just to be sure.

Beautiful weather here to celebrate Mother's Day. Happy Mother's day to all of you who have or are expecting. Enjoy your day! :)


----------



## Mrs.B.

I know most of you have already given me your thoughts...

Interested in peoples gender guesses. 20w Scan a week tomorrow, come and take my poll if you have a few seconds to spare. 13w5d Scan pictures and bump picture included.

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/p...006205-scan-week-tomorrow-gender-guesses.html


----------



## lysh

Clandara- Definitely keep us updated!!! I cannot wait until you and lilfoosh get your BFPs!!!!!!! 

Native- Yes, would love to hear how you are doing as well!

Mrs. B- I was nervous about the 20 week scan too, I am sure it is even more nerve wracking for you because of your sister's experience. Just remember, I think it is much more rare to get bad news than good news. Your bump definitely looks like a bump!!! I took me forever to even have a bump that showed....finally at 30 weeks I look pregnant enough that people are not scared to say anything! Let us know how your scan goes.

Lilfoosh- I an glad you have a doctor you can trust, that makes all the difference!Hope your LO's sleep over went okay and that you and your DH had a nice evening together!!!!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I checked in on Saturday and again yesterday, but didn't have time to write! Oh Clandara!! I hope this is it and your body is just taking it's time to show you that BFP! :flower:

MrsB, finding out the gender is so exciting!! Is that today or a week today? 

Lysh and Native, I hope things are going smoothly. Try to get some sleep...as impossible as it is at this point.

One of my girlfriends just had her little boy on May 9th! So excited for her, she says he won't sleep anywhere but in her arms though, that takes it's toll but I'm sure it will get better quickly.

DH and I had a wonderful night away. We really enjoyed the massages and dinner was excellent. We had desert and breakfast delivered to our room and ate them in the king size bed. We also spent some time in the 3 person whirlpool tub. Overall it was very relaxing, but I missed my baby and couldn't fully relax because I wasn't sure if he was behaving himself for my parents. Turns out he was a good boy and my parents had fun watching him. We all had a nice dinner when we got back and then Sunday I had a lovely Mother's day! Great weekend!!

Did anyone else get something special for Mother's Day?? DH and I weren't sure whether to celebrate the year I was pregnant...


----------



## Mrs.B.

I am hoping too :) A week today, next monday xx


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

MrsB, I voted boy because of what you were saying before about LOs reaction to the doppler! DS used to kick and punch at it too. =)


----------



## Mrs.B.

Ahhh!! I just dropped a whole Lasagne on the floor!!!


----------



## nativetexan

Hi all! Thanks for asking about me. I have been doing pretty good over all. Sleep is difficult, but I am managing and now that my iron level is back up, I am not super sleepy. I had my weekly appt today and the doc is predicting that I will not go past my due date, so I'm pretty excited about that. My bag is packed and we are ready for her to arrive, so now I'm just waiting impatiently. :) 

Foosh- So glad you had a wonderful night out with your hubby. Those are the best. My DH and I like to get a room at one of the nice hotels downtown every once in a while and just relax, order room service, and enjoy the time with each other. It's good to do when most of the time we are so busy with work and life.

MrsB- I am sure your scan will be just fine...and it will be so nice to see the LO. :)

Clandara- Still crossing all the fingers and toes and eyes over here. Do you know your OV date?


----------



## nativetexan

Clandara, any update???


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

LoL! I was just about to ask the same thing Native!! I was wondering about you too. I keep expecting to come on after not hearing from you for a few days and see your birth announcement.


----------



## nativetexan

Lol...soon I hope!! :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi ladies! Just checking in, how is everyone? Clandara, any news? Native, how comfy is baby bear?

We have gorgeous weather here all weekend! DH and I are taking J to the zoo today. =)
Tomorrow DH is going to play paintball, not sure what J and I will do yet.

The last 3 mornings I have woken up from some pretty racy dreams...? Yesterday we went to go visit MIL & FIL, so we were in the car for a bit, so I started telling DH about them. I feel guilty because normally when I have those types of dreams it is with DH, but these last 3 nights, it has been other people but no one... I don't know. Men but no one I recognize at all. Has anyone else had that? MrsB, I'm wondering if this is another wonderful side effect of the clomid.

:flower:


----------



## lysh

Hey everyone!
lilfoosh- I never took Clomid,so not sure. Maybe Mrs. B has some good input on that one! :)

Native- How exciting that you are so close to LO's arrival! People snicker when I tell them I can't sleep all that well because they only tell me it will get worse when the baby arrives. lol But it is all worth it! I heard the last month can seem very long...are you feeling that way? Right now time is flying, but I know when school ends next month and I am home for the last 3 1/2 weeks until my due date I will probably feel like time is slowing down. 

Clandara- How are you doing?

Mrs. B- I might have missed the announcement....did you find out the gender???

I am on a 4 day weekend, so I have just been catching up on little things, planting flowers, etc. Next week is going to be a stressful week at work, so I am trying to enjoy these few days off. Last week was so stressful my blood pressure spiked...yikes! Hopefully after this week things will calm down a bit. Good news though....I will have my own classroom again next year! So even though it will be terrible leaving my LO, at least I will be going to a job I will enjoy more.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hey :hi:

I had extremely vivid dreams whilst on the Clomid! But the content varied. However since being pregnant Ive had racey dreams! Not only with people that aren't DH but of the same gender too :shock:!!!!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Lysh, Scan is tomorrow at 2:45, Hoping to find out :)


----------



## nativetexan

Hi everyone! Things are going well for me. I had my check up yesterday and found out I'm 2cm dilated and 70% effaced. I am having all kinds of cramps and stuff, but nothing consistent yet. :)

Lysh- Sometimes it seems to drag by, and other times I can't believe how close we are. When I was busy with the nursery, or sorting everything, that seemed to make time go by. Now that everything is done, I am left to focus on every ache and pain, lol.

Mrs.B- Do you have a gender announcement???

Still no word from Clandara?

My good friend just got her BFP last week. She has been trying for over 2 years. They were able to conceive on her 2nd round of clomid back in November, but sadly had a MC at 7 weeks. It took over 3 months for her system to get back to normal, but now they have snagged a bean on her 3rd (and final) clomid cycle. She got her first beta results today and she was at 1608 at 17dpo, which apparently is really high. I am hoping this is a good sign!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

yay Native! Keep us posted. Good luck Mumma!

Congrats to your friend :flower:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Sorry I forgot to pop back!

Baby was hiding for most of my scan, I have anterior placenta so under that and under my belly button baby was making it hard for sonographer! I have to go back in 2 weeks as she couldnt finish her health checks. Got to go back for babies heart to be checked so hopefully we will have better luck and will find gender out too! So next appointment is 6 June!


----------



## lysh

Mrs. B- I did not have an anterior placenta, but the baby was hiding for my 20 weeks scan (we did not want to find out though so we were okay with that). However, it took 4 more visits to finish the anatomy scan because every time we went the baby was hiding something! lol


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Native are you still waiting? 

I hope Clandara has fared better than I seem to have; I think this cycle is a bust. Not officially cd1 yet but the tinged CM has started. I have another Dr appointment on Tuesday and from there I think he is sending me for HSG or lap & dye or something. I will have to ask. Tough luck the Clomid didn't do the job.

Lysh & MrsB are you having baby showers?


----------



## nativetexan

I am still waiting...and rather impatiently, lol. Each morning it is getting harder and harder to get out of bed, but we're almost there. I am pretty sure I've been losing my mucus plug over the last few days, so hopefully things are progressing. We have a 3 day weekend here, so the rest will be nice. :)

So sorry it's not looking good for this cycle. I hope they can get some answers for you soon. I know it has to be frustrating not knowing why.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Your baby's birthday is going to be any day now... it could be today...or tomorrow, this part is so exciting! :flower: 

I went over with my son, absolutely NO sign he was going to come out at all. What a bugger! My doc was super though and agreed to induce me on the morning of the 21st (I was due the 18th), so no extra 2 weeks for me. Even after I was induced he still didn't come out until the afternoon on the 22nd and that is only cuz they took him out! Doc thought he was going to be at least 10 lbs, that is why he wanted to induce so soon after my due date, then J came out not quite 8 lbs... 

If we had a reason why it would be easier to handle, but all this business with "normal" test results is what is frustrating. If it's broken it can usually be fixed, if it isn't broken...then what?


----------



## Mrs.B.

LilFooshFoosh said:


> Native are you still waiting?
> 
> I hope Clandara has fared better than I seem to have; I think this cycle is a bust. Not officially cd1 yet but the tinged CM has started. I have another Dr appointment on Tuesday and from there I think he is sending me for HSG or lap & dye or something. I will have to ask. Tough luck the Clomid didn't do the job.
> 
> Lysh & MrsB are you having baby showers?

Its not a massive done thing over here but its starting to take off, we definatley don't have registrys. I did say to my friend she had to do one as noone else would think of it an I would love to have one, she just laughed and said shes already thought of it :haha:

Good luck at your appointment and sorry to see the Clomid didnt work!




nativetexan said:


> I am still waiting...and rather impatiently, lol. Each morning it is getting harder and harder to get out of bed, but we're almost there. I am pretty sure I've been losing my mucus plug over the last few days, so hopefully things are progressing. We have a 3 day weekend here, so the rest will be nice. :)
> 
> So sorry it's not looking good for this cycle. I hope they can get some answers for you soon. I know it has to be frustrating not knowing why.

Glad to see it looks like things are on the move!!


----------



## lysh

Native- wow, I can't believe you are 39 weeks already!!! It is amazing how 9 months can seem slow and fast at the same time! Looking forward to hearing your announcement of LOs arrival!!!

Lilfoosh- I am having a baby shower....June 9th. I am sorry this cycle once again does not look well....it must be frustrating not knowing. :( As much as no one wants to hear something is wrong, I can agree that it is almost more annoying hearing everything is fine yet nothing is happening!!! 

I am on another 4 day weekend....hopefully tomorrow DH and I will get a good amount of stuff done in our master bedroom/bathroom so I can start organizing and clearing out the nursery!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I have my appointment tonight and I am very nervous... I am hoping that my memory serves and my doc's clinic hours at the hospital are on Wednesdays, which would mean I could potentially go in for the dye thing as early as tomorrow... He is just coming back from vacation, so I will have to tell him about my trip to emerg a couple of weeks ago, and he is probably sending me for another u/s. It is a little disturbing that I am hoping they will find something wrong, and I am actually nervous because they will potentially say everything is normal! Fingers crossed I have health issues, please ladies!! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Best of luck Foosh! x


----------



## nativetexan

Foosh, how did your appt go? Are you getting testing done today?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

No not today, and I have to wait until I get home to find out if I can go next week, thursday.

He said he would do an HSG and then would give me more Clomid, if that still didn't help or if my tubes aren't blocked... I don't like that idea, so I am probably going to get a second opinion. The Clomid caused me a significant amount of pain and since I am prone to cysts if there is another option I would like to know. I have to do a blood test so they can see for sure that I am not preggo before they will do the HSG, that is why I couldn't go this week. That might mean this cycle is lost though, as next Thursday will be cd14 and I usually ov on 14 or 15...

I took the opportunity to get a copy of DH's SA results, and some of his results were just above the lower reference numbers, so still within the "normal" range but on the low end of "normal", so I was thinking maybe if we each have something that is on the low end of "normal" it might be causing trouble.... like if I don't produce enough CM or not quite the right texture, PLUS his motility is just above normal maybe that equals 13+ months of ttc with not even a single chemical or miscarriage (not that I would want to experience either, but it means the connection isn't being made at all, iykwim).

How is everyone else? We have had gorgeous but HOT (40 degree) weather =)


----------



## lysh

lilfoosh- Yeah, I see what you are saying. If SA is low average and you have something that is low average I can see that making things more difficult. I just really hope you get answers, the months of waiting must be so frustrating!!!!!

The weather has been HOT and HUMID here. Our classrooms are not air conditioned so I have had to work 7 hours in basically 90 degree heat (if not warmer) on the second floor of the building!!! Yuck on that. Thankfully it is supposed to cool down a bit.

Hope everyone else is doing okay!


----------



## nativetexan

Foosh, I don't blame you on not wanting more clomid. My body likes to make cysts, too and they are so painful. When the doc decided to take my ovary, I was more relieved that upset because I knew I wouldn't have to have another surgery for cysts. Hoping you get some answers soon! :)

The weather has been miserable here. We are in the mid 90's almost everyday. I'm just thankful I won't have to deal with the worst of summer while being full term (Sorry Lysh!).


----------



## lysh

Wow Native- 40 weeks!!!! Any day now!!!!
I just want to get through June (hopefully with not too many hot days). I work on the second floor of my school and we have no air conditioners. So you figure 29 bodies in a classroom with no AC and a few fans that blow hot air on you....SO no comfortable. However, in 3 weeks I am off for the summer where I can enjoy central air!!!


----------



## nativetexan

Hi ladies...a quick update from me on my phone. My lil Evelyn Rose joined us bright and early on june 4th at 3:57am. All is great and we are over the moon happy. I'll try to update again with pics once we're home. Hope you're all doing great.


----------



## Mrs.B.

Massive congratulations native!! Glad your both week and look forward to the photos xxx


----------



## lysh

Congratulations Native!!! Can't wait to see pics!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs.B.

Looks like we're team :pink: xx


----------



## lysh

Awwww...congrats Mrs. B!!!! Looks like 2 girls out of our group so far!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

CONGRATS!!! I'm so excited to see pics and hear your story, Native! Welcome Evelyn! :hugs:

Oh Mrsb, I checked out the outfits you bought, sooo cute!! I want to buy little pink girly, frilly, ruffle-y things! Have you heard of Ruffle Butts? If I have a girl, I am forcing those upon her! :flower: The basket is adorable too


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I had my HSG yesterday and am back to report. The dye spilled out on both sides, but the Doc did 2 injections and both were fairly painful... I am hoping that maybe there was some build up (like plaque inside arteries) that was cleared out. We will have to see because I was cd14 or 15 and I have been oving on cd16, so that is most likely today (I haven't been keeping track as closely lately, so I am not entirely sure). I am hoping that because everything was more open than normal that we have bettered our chances for this month, but :shrug: who knows?


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hi Ladies, looks like this month was probably another bust. DH is supposed to make an appointment with obgyn next week so I can get a referral to a fertility clinic.

I hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## nativetexan

Hi all...just checking in really quick. Things are going great here, but I don't get much time to sit down at the computer. :)

Foosh- I hope the fertility clinic is able to give you some answers. :)


----------



## lysh

lilfoosh- I am sorry this month was a bust again. I keep hoping when I see a post by you that it is good news....it has to come one of these days!


----------



## lysh

How is everyone doing??? Just wanted to check in!


----------



## boxxey

Not bad here just waiting as usual lol


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I'm still waiting. I went to the doc Tuesday of last week and he said the receptionist would contact me when she has set up an appointment for me at the fertility clinic I want to go to. We both have been taking Fertilaid for about a month now, not sure I see a difference in anything, but whatever. 

My mum and I got into a pretty heated discussion one night after a few drinks. I was looking for support and comfort and she was saying to just relax and it will happen... Then she started comparing my situation to her surprise pregnancy with my younger brothers (twins). I was so upset. I still don't know how she could have possibly thought that her "Oops I'm pregnant" story would make me feel better about not getting pregnant... Anyway, we just acted like it never happened the next day. We will come back to it eventually... but now I feel like I can't talk to her about it anymore. 

We are focusing more on getting a vacation property than anything else right now. I am glad for the distraction. Work isn't very busy at the mo. We put in an offer on a place that we know was over priced and the guy wouldn't budge on the price, so we started looking again. He was asking 50k more than what he paid for it 3 months ago, and he hasn't made any improvements to it at all...we figure he thinks he can find some sucker from the city to overpay for it, but we aren't those people. We found another promising one and are working on gathering all of the information we need before making an offer. 

I keep checking in here, hoping to see pic of Evelyn... I know how busy new mums are, just hoping we hear something eventually.

How are you hanging in Lysh? Getting close now.


----------



## lysh

Boxxey- Yeah....waiting is definitely the not fun part.

Lifoosh- Oh geez....I think sometimes people think that their stories will make someone feel better when in reality it can hit a raw nerve. Maybe if you ended up with a 'surprise' pregnancy then you could appreciate the story, but not at the moment. Right now you are just uncertain and frustrated. Glad to hear the vacation property is keeping you busy. Distractions are good- that is too bad that guy decided to raise his price. That is pretty crazy considering the economy right now, especially since (like you said) he made no improvements.

I am feeling alright- I am getting some of my first trimester ailments back- exhaustion, nausea, heartburn. But all in all I consider myself lucky. I carry small, I have no swelling, baby is engaged, cervix is dilating and 80% effaced....so everything is on track. Right now my emotions are ranging from excitement to nervousness. 

I would love to see a picture of Evelyn too. And Clandara- have not heard from her in a while! I even posted on Alspals profile page hoping she might check in....she must have had her LO by now.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Hey Lysh, How are you holding up?


----------



## lysh

It's a girl!!! Claire May joined our world 7/12! She is a little cutie (exhausting us, but that seems to be what newborns do!). My water started to break in the afternoon and the next thing I knew I was admitted into the hospital waiting for her arrival!


----------



## boxxey

Got my bfp yesterday


----------



## Mrs.B.

lysh said:


> It's a girl!!! Claire May joined our world 7/12! She is a little cutie (exhausting us, but that seems to be what newborns do!). My water started to break in the afternoon and the next thing I knew I was admitted into the hospital waiting for her arrival!

Yay! Congratulations!! Hope all went ok and your both doing good. How much did she weigh xx


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Happy birthday Claire! Congratulations Lysh, I hope you are both doing well :flower:

Congratulations Boxxey


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I'm a couple of days late, but the spotting has started. I still haven't heard when my appointment will be at the clinic. My DH called and they told him they have the referral and would be contacting me in about 2 weeks...I don't recall if that was last week or the week before.

My boss announced she is 18 weeks pregnant last week. I am very happy for her. This is her third, they are hoping for a boy as she has 2 girls and her DH has a girl as well. There are also 2 other pregnant ladies that sit a couple of desks over from mine, I have to pass them every time I use the washroom. I told DH I'm not holding out too well at work these days. I think the constant reminder is really starting to get to me, I'm usually pretty close to tears. 

I hope we get there some day.

We got a cottage! Our closing date is July 31st. We are very excited. We are planning on going up for the August long weekend and then a week of holidays around DS's bday. We need to do some work on it, it only has 1 bedroom currently (plus a bunkie), so we are going to expand to 3 bedrooms. The shoreline needs a bit of work too as no one has really taken care of it. We are hoping to be able to have guests up next year.

How is everyone?

...starting to think maybe I should just create a journal, but then I would feel like I was just talking to myself.


----------



## boxxey

i read all your posts so you wouldn't be talking to yourself.....it took me 8 months to conceive after iud removal....i had 4 kids previous with no problems conceiving them so i understand how frustrating it can be


----------



## clandara

Congratulations to Native and Lysh! I have been thinking of you all and I am so glad to read that you are all doing well with your new little bundles.
Congrats to Boxxey as well for the BFP! Way to go!

Lilfoosh - How are you doing these days?

I have not been on for sometime. I think I just needed to step away momentarily. My cycles got pretty messed up but now I am back on track. Way back in May I ended up being just over a week late which was a great let down. After that, my next cycle length was only 15 days until it arrived again. Everything seems to be back on track now and I hope to get that BFP soon.

DH and I have discussed adding our name to a very long waiting list for a fertility clinic. I think we will go ahead with this plan but we hear the waiting list is about 10 months long.

Well....I missed you guys!

Talk to everyone soon!


----------



## nativetexan

Hi ladies! So sorry I have been MIA. I have just been focusing on this busy little girl! 

Congrats Lysh! So happy for you!

Having a hard time loading a pic from my tablet, but I'll keep trying!


----------



## nativetexan

At about 6 weeks
 



Attached Files:







IMG_20120727_221021.jpg
File size: 32.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Mrs.B.

Aww she's very cute!!! Look at all that hair!!! X


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Aww Native she is precious! Congrats again and thank you for dropping in.


----------



## Mrs.B.

How you doing foosh? X


----------



## lysh

Awww...Native, she is adorable! 
Clandara- Sometimes stepping away is good for a while, the mind just needs a break! 10 months is a long wait, so maybe you should put your names on the list and if you still need it in 10 months, at least you can have the option of going at that point.
lilfoosh- I am sorry that things are getting hard- I wish you could just get your BFP already! I am sure it hard being positive all the time, especially when those around you are pregnant. I am glad you found a cottage to close one- that will give you something to look forward too!
On my end, I am just adjusting to motherhood! Having a newborn is definitely a full time job. Some women at work told me that I will have plenty of time to do things while they are little because all newborns do is sleep. lol Yeah, I am not following that logic- my LO does sleep but not for long stints and HATES to be put down! She is a cutie though.


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Newborns do sleep a lot but they also require a lot of work and attention, so I don't know what those ladies were talking about!

We officially got the cottage today, but my whole day was sort of shot because when I dropped DS off at daycare this morning the provider told me she is 10 weeks pregnant... I am happy for them, they weren't trying (they were actually trying to prevent...) but they did want a baby eventually. But it isn't that she is pregnant and I am not, although that is a small part. It is more that I'm now not sure what to do about daycare. She says she will continue to take him even after the baby is born and her DH is going to take paternity leave, but I don't know how realistic that is. FML


----------



## nativetexan

Fish, congrats on the cottage! Sorry to hear about your daycare situation though. :-( 

Lysh, newborns are a lot of work! I know mine doesn't nap for very long during the day right now. Usually only 20 minute naps. I am lucky though...she has slept through the night for several weeks now. I hope you are as lucky as we are.


----------



## nativetexan

That should say "Foosh", lol. My tablet has auto correct, lol.


----------



## lysh

Native- Yeah, my little girl does one big nap in the middle of the afternoon and the rest of the time (evenings included) she does 30-40 minutes naps. At around 5-7 she also gets extremely fussy and that lasts until about 8-9 the next morning. I am hoping she grows out of this!

We have been trouble BFing though and so she gets FF and BF, so I have no idea if that is bothering her stomach or the lack of consistently is getting her fussy...hard to say. Going to a BF support group today with a LC....if things do not improve then I will have to make a decision.

Hope all is well!


----------



## lysh

Wow our last post was the beginning of August! Now that a month has pretty much gone by, how is everyone doing??? Any BFPs? How are our pregnant ladies?

My LO has been keeping me busy as newborns do. She tends to be on the fussy side, but I am now eliminating dairy from my diet and feeding her soy formula (I have to combo feed her) to see if that helps. Otherwise, I have adjusted pretty well and we are enjoying her.


----------



## boxxey

Im stilll.soooo sick i cant wait for my second tri


----------



## lysh

boxxey said:


> Im stilll.soooo sick i cant wait for my second tri

I remember how sick I felt the 1st tri! I remember rolling out of bed and barely making it to work most mornings!


----------



## Mrs.B.

I finished work today  so just waiting it out now :) xx


----------



## lysh

Mrs.B. said:


> I finished work today  so just waiting it out now :) xx

So close!! Enjoy the time off before LO comes!! Our daughters will share the same middle name only mine is spelled May after my great grandmother.


----------



## nativetexan

Hi all! Glad to see some posts here...I was starting to wonder if we had all abandoned the group. :)

Lysh- Have you looked into probiotics? I gave them to Evelyn for a few weeks when she was about a month old and we never had any issues with colic. She was a little gassy here and there, but nothing major. 

Boxxey- Hope you get some relief soon!

Mrs. B- so close!! Are you all prepared? Have you been cleaning like a maniac? I know I did for the last couple of months, lol.

My little Evelyn is 3 months old today! She is the most precious gift. And she is such a good baby...I am really very lucky. She has been sleeping through since about 5-6 weeks and is happy 90% of the time. We have started the teething process, so she drools all the time and gets grumpy at night, but overall she hardly ever cries. Here is a picture from about 3 weeks ago. She really loves that bumbo chair! Pay no attention to her gigantic feet, lol.
 



Attached Files:







bumbo resized.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## lysh

Native- She is adorable!!!! 3 months....time flies!!! My LO will be 2 months next week...crazy! What is your maternity leave like? I am already dreading going back to work (have until November). 

I have not tried probiotics....they make them for infants? I will look into it. My poor girl has just been having a tough time with the gas. She is a sweet, sweet baby, but needs a lot of soothing and tends to be very fussy- probably due to whatever is going on with her digestive tract! I also FF and BF, so there are MANY variables. 

It was good to hear from you! Where is everyone else? :shrug: Miss hearing from you all!


----------



## Mrs.B.

Hey ladies! 

We are pretty much sorted. Our cot arrived today so looking forward to putting that up. 

Cany believe your babies are 2 and 3 months already! 

Lysh how are you formula and breast feeding? I want to formula and express!


----------



## lysh

Mrs. B- I primarily BF but supplement with ff....I had supply issues in the beginning. I do not have a particular schedule....at first I would BF and then top off with ff. Now I BF as much as possible and give her formula when she seems unsatisfied. I tried doing every other feeding for a few days, but my LO loves to BF and will often want to BF for comfort, so that schedule did not work!

I am finding pumping to be difficult....I am not sure if I will be able to pump much for when I have to return to work. Hopefully you will respond well to the pump! There are women who exclusively pump, so I am sure you could do a combination.....pump as much as you have the time for and make the rest formula.


----------



## nativetexan

Lysh- The brand name on the probiotics I used is Biogaia. I found them at the drug store in the baby section. They are expensive...$30 for a tiny bottle...but totally worth it if it helps your LO. You are supposed to give them 5 drops once a day. The instructions suggest using a spoon, but that is really hard with an infant, so I would just put a drop on her pacifier, let her suck on it for a minute and then repeat until all 5 drops made it in her mouth. 
My LO was pretty gassy too...well, she still is, but she seems to handle it better now. We FF and BF as well. She eats so much (30 oz or more a day) and it's so hard to keep up with her. I am back to work now for 3 weeks. It sucks, lol. I miss spending so much time with her. My company doesn't have a maternity policy, so I had to use FMLA/Short term disability and only got 10 weeks. I have a great sitter though, so that makes it easier. 
Pumping for me got easier once I started back to work. I had a really hard time with it while I was home with her since she would fuss as soon as she saw me pumping. Plus, since I was still primarily BF, I never would get much. Now I pump first thing in the morning and have enough to give her 5 oz to start the day, and 5 oz to save or send to the sitter. Then I usually get 10-12 oz from 2 or 3 pumping sessions at work. Some days are better than others, which is why I supplement with formula. I also try to pump before bed. It's so hard to do sometimes, and can be very stressful. Some days I feel bad for having to supplement formula, but then I remind myself that I'm doing what I can and it's better than letting her go hungry.


----------

